#lubuntu 2011-04-11
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> is there anyone?
<UBuxuBU> good morning
<kkerwin> Howdy. I have an old (8 years) desktop that I'm thinking about repurposing as a word processor. The unit has 512MB RAM and a Pentium 4. Would this be a better candidate for Lubuntu, or for a thin client? Potential server of the thin client (were I to elect to go that route) is a dual-core 4GB RAM laptop, which is already my main.
<UBuxuBU> lubuntu runs beautiful on thise specs
<UBuxuBU> i have several of those machines here right now
<UBuxuBU> those*
<Stew_822> Hello again :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Stew_822
<Stew_822> :)
<Stew_822> Just out of interest, are there any lubuntu developers here?
<MrChrisDruif> Not me, I'm wiki person
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, if you want something discussed it might be better to suggest it on the mailing-list
<Stew_822> yeah
<Stew_822> I was just thinking, I'm having a LOT of fun trying to get a wallpaper changer going, you know that it should just maybe be included as a default option or something
<Stew_822> but then, you know, I wouldn't be having all this great "fun"
<Stew_822> hehe
<Stew_822> Be right back ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Well it depends on how much resources it takes
<bioterror> cmanfm handles the wallpapers
<bioterror> pcmanfm
<Stew_822> Yeah, I know
<bioterror> r15
<head_victim> I believe the Lubunt control centre changes the wallpaper very easily
<bioterror> didnt see it on natty beta 1 ;)
<head_victim> Ah I'm on 10.10 and it might have been in the ppa
<bioterror> yeah, it's ppa stuff
<Stew_822> Sorry :D
<Stew_822> now I gtg
<Stew_822> see you
<gzanan> Hi,there
<gzanan> How to enable synaptic pkg installer's fast search?
<bioterror> xapian or what's that
<gzanan> xapian?
<gzanan> Don't know what's that
<l3on> Hi all.. does anyone know if Lubuntu has reached official endorsement from Canonical?
<bioterror> no it has not
<head_victim> gilir: there was someone in here asking for you the other day about the network manager, did cyphermox get on to you?
<gilir> head_victim, no, it was about the icons, the mobile informations or something else ?
<head_victim> <cyphermox> I'm having a "last" look at bugs for NetworkManager, just wondering how nm-applet gets started in lubuntu atm
<bonny> how can i update adobe flash player
<head_victim> bonny: I've never had much luck with flash in the past and I'm about to head off to work. But you can have a quick look http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash and it seems to document it well enough
<head_victim> And he's quit.
<NRWlion> hi guys need some support once again:D
<NRWlion> i want to install bluegriffon (a HTML Editor) but the trigger in the main menu does not work
<NRWlion> can some1 help me?
<bioterror> does it work from the terminal
<NRWlion> hang on. checking!
<NRWlion> nope
<NRWlion> :(
<NRWlion> *ff*
<bioterror> does it say something?
<NRWlion> command not found
<NRWlion> checking if anything can be found in synaptic
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> dpkg -L package
<NRWlion> hang on
<bioterror> it should list you /usr/bin/ or /bin
<NRWlion> got it
<NRWlion> its veeeerry long:D
<NRWlion> bioterror, what should i do now ? i am confused
<bioterror> look for binary
<bioterror> /usr/bin/something
<bioterror> /bin/something
<bioterror> mostly it should install it under the /usr/bin/
<NRWlion> ok, i will try
<NRWlion> ok, seems i failed :(
<NRWlion> *sigh*#
<bioterror> there's only one way from the bottom
<NRWlion> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<NRWlion> bioterror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/592783/ << perhabs you are able to help once again?
<NRWlion> :(
<bioterror> hrrrhhh
<NRWlion> ok, you dont have to ^^
<bioterror> sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/bluegriffon/bluegriffon /usr/bin/bluegriffon
<bioterror> try that ;)
<NRWlion> ok that shortcut is being created but doesnt show in the main menu
<NRWlion> file already exists
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> can you launch now /usr/bin/bluegriffon   from the terminal
<NRWlion> the command should be "./usr/bin/bluegriffon", right?
<bioterror> it can be also that
<NRWlion> ok, that is weird
<bioterror> what's weird
<NRWlion> after i typed ". /usr/bin/bluegriffon" the terminal closed but nothing else happend
<bioterror> sounds weird
<NRWlion> i can try to install teamviewer if you want ;)
<bioterror> njaeh
<NRWlion> what?
<NRWlion> bioterror, i am unable to decrypt your last message ;)
<bioterror> wondering what could be the problem
<bioterror> terminal hardly dies
<bioterror> so...
<NRWlion> bioterror, my offer via teamviewer is still active ;)
<bioterror> that seems to be a java application
<NRWlion> installing java Runtime Environment now
<NRWlion> bioterror, installing java-common and java-wrappers now
<NRWlion> no change. terminal window closes as soon as i press enter
<bioterror> impossible to debug :G
<NRWlion> means? not usable?
<bioterror> if it kills the terminal, we cant see error messages
<NRWlion> is there any other possibility to start that programm?
<bioterror> not without seeing that error message
<NRWlion> ok maybe this info helps. i went to /usr/bin via explorer and tried to open bluegriffon via right klick -> open. it worked
<NRWlion> re
<bioterror> any progress?
<NRWlion> well the programm is working now by clicking but its the old version which directs me to the DL Page every time#
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> small victories
<NRWlion> downloaded the update but the terminal always directs me to the old version
<bioterror> there's no better html editor in the repos?
<NRWlion> none with a wysiwyg interface which i need for my GF learning HTML
<NRWlion> :D
<bioterror> give her nano and links
<NRWlion> she wants wyswyg :( already tryd
<bioterror> people are so demanding
<bioterror> and didnt you just got dumped, already a new one. or is this old gal? ;)
<bioterror> (I remember so! ;)
<NRWlion> still the same
<NRWlion> we are giving it another try
<NRWlion> i think i will go with the old version and turn the update function off
<NRWlion> because reading the support page it seems they are happing bugs in the current version
<Kurdistan> hey guys.
<Kurdistan> :) I need help with lubuntu. :P
<Kurdistan> joking.
<Kurdistan> is there any way to get intel graphic card to work pc-tv?
<Kurdistan> want to install buntu on a friends computer but the person have intel graphic cards
<bioterror> easiest way is to use vga or dvi
<Kurdistan> I only know about the opensource drivers. is there any close one? like for nvidia/ati?
<NRWlion> bioterror, thx for trying to help me
<Kurdistan> bioteror they have the cable to connect pc to tv
<Kurdistan> they want to watch movies and stream soccer etc.
<Kurdistan> for nvidia user we have twin-view something
<bioterror> if you use dvi or vga
<bioterror> no problems
<bioterror> s-video might be more troublesome
<Kurdistan> bioterror so if they use dvi/vga (whats that) it will work under buntu?
<bioterror> without a probs
<Kurdistan> thx for the fact.
<Kurdistan> bioterror I dont think they use s-video
<Kurdistan> I was at my friends place 2 days ago
<Kurdistan> it looked more vga or dvi
#lubuntu 2011-04-12
<lcb> hello. is there another place to download beta1.iso, besides torrent?
<lcb> is too slow...
<lcb> /ping #lubuntu
<cameron_> anyone have a clue why lubuntu ram usage is so high
<cameron_> According to task manager, I am using ~400 mb ram with just Chromium and Xchat running
<lcb> phoronix-test-suite , cameron_
<bonny> IS THERE AN OLD ONLINE MULTIPLAYER FPS GAME???
<bonny> IS THERE AN OLD ONLINE MULTIPLAYER FPS GAME???IS THERE AN OLD ONLINE MULTIPLAYER FPS GAME???IS THERE AN OLD ONLINE MULTIPLAYER FPS GAME???
<bonny> anyone?
<ericy> bonny:  Hello.
<bonny> hi
<ericy> bonny:  I have been using Ubuntu for 2 years (no Windows). For the past 2 months I have been useing Lubuntu.
<bonny> cool
<bonny> i se both windows and lubuntu i have windows 7 on my laptop and lubuntu on my old desktop
<bonny> use*
<ericy> OK
<bonny> yah
<bonny> do you know of any old onlien multiplayer fps games
<ericy> Nop.
<bonny> k
<bonny> where you from
<ericy> I am USA citizen, but I've been living in Thailand for many years. (I'm in Thailand now.)
<ericy> (I think we are getting into #lubuntu-offtopic.)
<bonny> i dont think it matters
<bonny> no one really needs help now
<Stew_822> Hello :]
<Stew_822> I was wondering, Unit193, do you think the LXDE people, whoever they are, would be interested in a wallpaper changer?
<Unit193> I have no idea... if it's lightweight I would...
<Stew_822> Haha :D
<Stew_822> Got any idea who the LXDE people are?
<Unit193> They have a site
<Unit193> (my way of saying not reaally)
<Stew_822> hehe :)
<Unit193> You could send it to the lubuntu dev mailing list
<Stew_822> yeah
<Stew_822> I don't have it yet :D
<Stew_822> Problem is, I'm not the neatest coder
<Stew_822> Unit193, are you a programmer?
<Unit193> Stew_822: Not really
<Stew_822> Bit just a little bit? :D
<Stew_822> *but
<Unit193> Depends on what code and how well you need it done...
<Stew_822> hehe :D
<Stew_822> well I gotta go
<Stew_822> have a nice day, guys :)
<UBuxuBU> good morning
<ericy> UBuxuBU:  Good mourning.
<Stew_822> Hello :)
<Stew_822> Unit193: heheh I've got a working copy of the wallpaper changer going :D
<Stew_822> [finally]
<head_victim> Stew_822: is it much different from the one in the Lubuntu COntrol Centre?
 * Stew_822 graons
<Stew_822> *groans
<head_victim> I kept just missing you when you were talking about it previously
<Stew_822> lol
<Stew_822> fun, fun
<Stew_822> Where do I find the control centre?
<head_victim> Trying to find a good link for you but you should be able to just "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-control-center"
<head_victim> Might need the PPA
<Stew_822> that'll do
<Stew_822> can I ask why it isn't included automatically?
<head_victim> That would be a question for either the mailing list or someone more knowledgeable than I sorry.
<head_victim> Might not be stable enough, might not be ready, might be the wrong colour?
<Stew_822> lol
<Stew_822> Well I'm going to flipping finish my one
<head_victim> Of course, I'd definitely share it with the mailing list as well, might be some elements in yours that can be used to make the other one better?
<Stew_822> I don't know
<Stew_822> I have directory selecting implemented
<Stew_822> it collects the images in the directory
<Stew_822> but it has a command-line interface which'd scare off many people :D
<Stew_822> but I can change that
<Stew_822> It probably uses too much memory, but then again, I can change that also
<Stew_822> for the cost of more CPU
<head_victim> Stew_822: sorry mate, all way over my head this dev stuff :)
<Stew_822> Haha that's ok :D I get a bit carried away ;)
<head_victim> I'm a simple end user :)
<Stew_822> hehe that's the way to be :)
<Stew_822> ok I've gotta go
<Stew_822> See you later :D
<bonny> how do i upgrade my system?
<bonny> and how do i get the new adobe flash player
<lcb> is any support for dual monitors, or we have to install any package? (besides configuring Xorg manually)
<lcb> failsafeX on Recovery is not working
<lcb> didn't check logs yet
<lcb> geezzz so any EE on Xorg -configure
#lubuntu 2011-04-13
<bonny> how do i know which lubuntu i have?
<MrChrisDruif> System monitor?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know if it's installed
<MrChrisDruif> by default I mean
<bonny> which version of lubuntu i have how do i figure out?
<bonny> i had windows first if thats wat your asking for
<bonny> i just want to know which lubuntu i have
<bonny> which version
<MrChrisDruif> In the Gnome version of Ubuntu (normal Ubuntu) there is an application called System Monitor, in there you can easily spot which version you have installed
<bonny> so how do i figure out in lubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> lsb_release -a in terminal
<bonny> ok
<bonny> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<bonny> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<bonny> Release:	10.04
<bonny> Codename:	lucid
<bonny> is that up to date
<bonny> if it isnt how can i upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<bonny> ok thanks
<MrChrisDruif> It's up-to-date afaik, if you want to stay with the LTS version :)
<bonny> is there any gaming channels
<MrChrisDruif> Gaming channels?
<bonny> yah
<MrChrisDruif> Like #winehq ?
<bonny> nvm that what is LTS version
<bonny> nevermind*=nvm
<MrChrisDruif> Long Term Support if I remember correctly. Meaning it will be longer supported then the default release of Lubuntu
<Stew_822> Unit193: Were you interested in the wallpaper changer I'm making?
<Stew_822> I've forgotten :D
<Unit193> Stew_822: I'll try it!
<Stew_822> hehe cool as :]
<Stew_822> Uh, what features do you think I should include?
<Stew_822> And what program manages your desktop? pcmanfm?
<Stew_822> *desktop background
<Unit193> pcmanfm, Picasa/Flickr might be nice, bu hard...
<Unit193> afk
<Stew_822> That would be hard :P but heck I could give it a try later on :)
<Unit193> Stew_822: Join #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<Stew_822> Good idea
<bonny> i need help burning ubuntu to a cd i am currently using lubuntu and i need help on how to install it to a cd so i can live cd it
<UBuxuBU> 32 or 64 bit bonny
<bonny> 32 bit
<UBuxuBU> one moment
<bonny> ok
<UBuxuBU> desktop?
<UBuxuBU> or netbook?
<bonny> desktop
<UBuxuBU> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bonny> im already there :D
<UBuxuBU> simply dowload it and burn it to a cd
<ericy> bonny:  Hello again.
<UBuxuBU> have u d-loaded it yet
<bonny> do i open it with x archiver or save it some where
<UBuxuBU> save it
<bonny> save it where
<UBuxuBU> ru in lubuntu?
<bonny> yes
<UBuxuBU> i think it saves t oyour  home by default
<bonny> ok its downloading
<UBuxuBU> but if u want to save to desktop doesnt matter
<bonny> so wat do i do when its done how do i burn to cd just copy and past?
<UBuxuBU> burn to cd
<bonny> if i right click it will there be an option to burn to cd?
<UBuxuBU> im going to boot into lubuntu
<UBuxuBU> brb
<UBuxuBU> its on my other laptop
<bonny> ok
<ericy> bonny:  Use Xarchiver (in Accessories menu).
<bonny> i know but i saved it and i dont know how to burn something to cd
<ericy> bonny:  Use Xfburn in Sound Menu.
<bonny> i dont have that
<bonny> sudo apt-get install xfburn?
<ericy> I am surprised because I think Xfburn is a default program.
<bonny> nvm i do
<bonny> nevermind srry
<bonny> its just not in the menu
<bonny> i can run it from terminal though
<ericy> Really? In Sound & Video menu?
<bonny> wow i think im kinda freakin out today haha its right there wow
<ericy> It might be more convenient to run Xfburn by, Alt-F2. Try that.
<UBuxuBU> hmmm my xburn refused to open...updating...
<bonny> its ok i found it in the menu
<ericy> .
<bonny> im gonna test something
<bonny> do i click burn image to burn ubuntu?
<bonny> ok back
<bonny> ericy, have you ever tried ubuntu
<ericy> As I said yesterday, I have been using Ubuntu for 2 years, and Lubuntu for 2 months.
<UBuxuBU> its nice buts kinda slow
<UBuxuBU> i like ubuntu if i have at least 1 gig of ram preferably 2
<bonny> oh ok
<ericy> (Well I just had breakfast so soon I want to get back to writing a small utility in Python language.) )
<bonny> ceya  ericy bye ubuuxbu thanks for the help
<UBuxuBU> ok
<UBuxuBU> hmm just noticed xfburn will not work in a vm
<UBuxuBU> and the warning window crashes
<UBuxuBU> odd i kept clicking it and it came up its totally malfunctioning
<gnewb> Hello, can I put Lubuntu on a stick/USB ?
<Unit193> !usb | gnewb
<ubot5> gnewb: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gnewb> Thank you.
<Unit193> No problem!
<gnewb> Unit93: That is where I was having the error at, I think it was Finalizing?
<gnewb> Unit93: Was also a UC3 part on it, can I just get rid of that?
<gnewb> Oh, ok, I just found that on that Link posted, Thank you kindly.
<bioterror>  booted a cd and installed on a usb stick
<ericy> As we speak, I am running Lubuntu 10.10 Live & persistent, on a  4GB usb stick. (Using 500GB HDD for data and various linux partitions.)
<ericy> gnewb: (See my last line.)
<Unit193> ericy: gnewb left #lubuntu some time ago
<mali> heya... I was here the other day and speaking about helping out, I said if I get around o it I could/would :p
<mali> but anyway.. I after testing, thinking, trying and all that, think I will settle on *buntu as main desktop.. and will use lubuntu BUT I admit , it is because I wish to have a low resource finished wm.. but also I wish to build up my 'main' DE, being pure compiz + a few things from lxde, kde, and so on.
<mali> would you guys recommend a headless ubuntu server to start with or run it on lubuntu (I don't mind the extra space of having lxde/compiz).. and finally.. does lxde work fine on openbox too, and/or why is fluxbox chosen as it's wm?
<mali> :)
<mali> if anyone is around, that is :)
<bioterror> mali, ubuntu mini.iso
<bioterror> minimal installation
<mali> bioterror: !!!!
<mali> thank you omg I am downloading the server now and am wee[ping at the 600 :p
<mali> MB*
<mali> didn't ever rememebr seeing a mini.iso :)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mali> ye coudl only find desk, server, altenrate
<bioterror> :--)
<mali> :)
<mali> thanks!!
<bioterror> Have fun with creating your own flavour of *buntu
<mali> well, I will pull in compiz say
<bioterror> my desktop is part of LXDE and part of XFCE on Window Maker
<mali> I guess the lovely auto mount features are all not gonna be there ;P
<mali> twm?
<bioterror> my laptop has pieces of Gnome, LXDE and XFCE on Fluxbox
<mali> window maker == twm or not? I don't rememebr now.. but
<mali> twm is my oldskool wm from you know the 99-00 era :p
<mali> I use it always when i test X
<mali> and it is remarkable how lovely implemented it is on logic
<bioterror> twm should be the default Window Manager of X
<bioterror> if I remember right
<mali> smack it down where you need it, resize it, easy minimisation, dead small footprint
<bioterror> and you get automount easily
<bioterror> at least I have them ;)
<mali> as one know.. everything else is eyecandy really so if one isn't bothered it's a great gui on top of a server say if you absolutely need it in days of visual need
<mali> yes.. ah isn't window maker the same then?
<mali> hmm, I will look it up as I knwo I used them all back in the day
<mali> ye bioterror: easy and easy, when I try building on top of a lfs or something, I never get the automount's easily setup , at least not with the right RW rights
<mali> but that's just a lil scrip there and there and should work itself out I guess
<mali> so if I want to launch the mini.iso from disk, does it use generic names vmlinuz/initrd.img or does it append the kernel version buntu style?
<mali> (nvm, I will figure that out now it's dl)
<mali> ha! windowmaker.. i got curious now..you know, the only reason I want to have compiz as the engine is for that silly middle mouse click drag cube :p
<mali> that is the single one thing I love having as eye candy
<bioterror> I dont need them
<bioterror> makes me feel bad as I change desktops alot
<mali> all other things to me are unnecessary but I admit I have a weakness for that cube.. can't help it :/
<mali> for what?
<mali> for changing and trying.. that's the beauty of the diversity of linux
<mali> choice :)
<mali> I tend to stick to something for a year at least but then I tend to have like a month or two of mayhem
<mali> whenre I just try out so many different things and tent to fall back on something .. at least I know more what I want and what not
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/archhh4.png that's my desktop computer's desktop. beautiful I think. no need for moar eye candy
<mali> will check it now.. blah start up creator doesn't accept the mini iso
<mali> can I just dd it?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> only arch based distros can be dd
<mali> well I did dd with squeeze net instl and it worked too :)
<mali> so I thought debian/ubuntu
<mali> but ye, both arch and squeeze i managed str8 dd
<mali> dso I do what (z)cat or rsync
<mali> then get syslinux etc from ftp or?
<mali> very nice bioterror
<mali> but on arch I get so much megalahem mayhem haha, I feel like going ubu bare, compiz only and I will compile the odd package I need updated
<bioterror> if you compile yourself, remember to use checkinstall ;)
<mali> althoguh arch = easiest, quickest install ever + grt boot times, but in arch I typically always have this hassle with
<mali> with write perimssions on auotmounts and all
<mali> ye, I know
<bioterror> no problems
<mali> I found checkinstall and all that a week back
<bioterror> exec ck-launch-session dbus-launch wmaker
<bioterror> and you get permissions with thunar
<mali> ye I wasn't using thunar
<mali> tried pcmanfm
<mali> and was using dolphin as well whilst troubleshooting compiz
<mali> the thing is with arch, I am somewhat unrelaxed about security with rolling release + non signatures on packages
<mali> but I am getting a new computer in august, even if this one is onl 4 months old :p but then I think I will use arch for my funbox
<mali> :D
<mali> as it will be sooo juicy I think
<mali> hmm will unetbootin work then with it.. should do right? will try
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> unetbootin should work
<mali> k
<mali> well if I am not back soon it means I am pissin about with that and it worked.. else prolly iwll pop by and say "blah"
<mali> ;)
<mali> thanks for the tips !
<mali> worked
<mali> yay
<bioterror> \o/
<mali> hehe ye I forgot to sasve the compiz configuration crap when I get to that
<mali> might try the windowmaker as an option as I wanted lubuntu, cos I don't mind a lightweight alternative but point is comp can handle bloat.. but I like it being concise BUT i want that middle mouse click drag cube rotate :P:P
<mali> the ONE eye candy I like and want!
<bioterror> ;)
<mali> you use cli itrc or gui?
<mali> eg. weechat or other?
<bioterror> I'm using weechat
<mali> as gui client I like
<bioterror> and it makes me cry atm.
<mali> ye.. I was just looking into that
<mali> why?
<bioterror> I upgraded it yesterday and eeeverything was broken
<mali> ah crap :/
<bioterror> I still cant connect to two servers with SSL
<mali> no backup files?
<mali> rollback?
<bioterror> I'm using dev tree of weechat
<mali> I mean, what new features did you upgrade for?
<mali> ye ok
<bioterror> lots of, some stuff on act's and so on
<bioterror> but removed them :D
<mali> hehe
<mali> :)
<bioterror> WeeChat uptime: 92 days 03:22:49, started on Tue, 11 Jan 2011 04:30:42
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> maybe I should give up with the SSL
<bioterror> seems to make life a lot harder
<Unit193> Irssi: Uptime: 22d 7h 7m 21s
<Unit193> You win ;)
<bioterror> hmm, my vps been up for 103 days
<bioterror> not bad
<Unit193> Ah! I SSH into my own...
<mali> hehe
<mali> ok bbl am off to play with mini iso :p
<Unit193> bioterror: Do you use Mutt or Alpine?
<bioterror> alpine
<malina> well bioterror
<malina> I got it just as I wanted it.. kinda ;p
<bioterror> almost there then
<malina> the .compiz-session in ~ doesn't seem to trigegr :/
<malina> trigger
<malina> and I don't have ouse in 'gdm' as I just took that for now
<malina> thats a xf86-uvdev
<malina> something?
<malina> I couldn't find it in apt in the back of my miund
<bioterror> synaptics?
<malina> ye I have a
<malina> ye
<malina> as in , my usb mouse won't work in the gdm
<malina> only after I login to compiz
<bioterror> hmmm
<malina> and I have to still do compiz --replace ccp
<bioterror> I'm not familiar with compiz
<malina> even if I set up sessions.desktop in usr/share/xsessions,
<malina> ya it's more about the X not readin gme scripts
<malina> but I guess I will figure i tout
<malina> and I kinda liked not having a BG, so when I rotrate you can still see inside the cube afterwards, BUT it disappears again on startup.. sigh
<malina> but it's at least *almsot* there ;p
<bioterror> some fine tuning :D
<malina> ye hehe
<malina> god I love that lil mouse trail particles thingy alway when I first set up compoz
<malina> then I go tired of it aftr a day ;p
<bkaplan_> Hello, I'm having some issues with the noveau driver and my 7800GT which prevent the Lubuntu installer from starting. Does anyone have a suggestion on how to get the Lubuntu 10.10 installer running in a safe graphics mode or in text mode?
<kosaidpo|> hello
<kosaidpo|> is there any app to unlock my 3g modem ??
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<bkaplan> hello
<kosaidpo|> i have win and lubuntu and now i wanna get ride of win how can i do that without getin any damage ?
<MrChrisDruif> kosaidpo|: Good choice :)
<MrChrisDruif> Boot a liveCD, delete the partition of Windows (when you've got all files backed up from it) and enlarge the partition of Lubuntu
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: i always do that the only good tghings is when i have a problem on my lbuntu n icant acces so i use win other than that im on lbuntu : D
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif: okies , btw have u tried it b4 ??
<MrChrisDruif> With Ubuntu, yes
<MrChrisDruif> *When I installed Ubuntu
#lubuntu 2011-04-14
<forces> does lubuntu have alternative cd image ?
 * mali\aweeeh autoawehs: feeding rocks
<malina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<malina> hey... look, when I download that via git
<malina> I don't get the debian/scripts directory so it fails
<malina> make-pkg that is (or fakeroot)
<malina> but downloading the maverick source via git, it does have those so
<malina> wtf :/
<malina> there is NO mentioning of it in that or other guides :/
<stlsaint> Hey folks
<bioterror> hi saint
<bioterror> havent seen you for a while
<bioterror> should I say, I almost missed you :D
<stlsaint> Ah shucks your too kind
<bioterror> are you now oil millionare?
<stlsaint> Lol far from it
<stlsaint> I'm almost ashamed to be in this channel
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> I am here, you have nothing to be ashamed
<bioterror> hahaha
<stlsaint> Since buying my tablet I have yet to touch my main computer
<bioterror> oh tablet, yes yes
<stlsaint> My lubuntu is so out of date it might be at eol
<bioterror> only if it's 9.10
<stlsaint> Lol I wouldn't know
<bioterror> you remember that the lubuntu dev's promised to keep 10.04 as a LTS
<stlsaint> Aye
<bioterror> well, I have only one ubuntu computer at my home atm.
<bioterror> and that's my wifes
<stlsaint> Irc clients are lacking on tablet though
<stlsaint> bioterror so what new with everything
<bioterror> :o
<stlsaint> Damn curious about buttons
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I dont know about new
<bioterror> I've been a little non-active, to be honest
<stlsaint> Tsk tsk
<stlsaint> Shame on u
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I'm still wondering where phillw vanished
<bioterror> and people asks from me about it
<stlsaint> Where Phill go?
<bioterror> yeah, where did he go
<ericy> stlsaint:  I have XChat 2.8.6 on my Nokia N900.
<stlsaint> How long has he been gone?
<bioterror> stlsaint, from the beginning of this month
<stlsaint> ericy autotab features and such?
<stlsaint> bioterror interesting
<ericy> stlsaint:  By autotab do you mean automatically startup all my server and channel tabs? Yes!
<stlsaint> More along the lines of tab completion
<stlsaint> That and auto channel join is killing me right now
<stlsaint> And I just checked there is no xchat in andriod market for me
<ericy> stlsaint:  I haven't used that yet on my Nokia900, (but of course I use it all the time here on my Lubuntu notebook).
<ericy> stlsaint:  (I hear you.)
<stlsaint> Lol on my lubuntu I use irssi
<stlsaint> Love it but its not out for android
<stlsaint> Really what I am using is best app it seems
<stlsaint> Though this client can't seem to handle auto join
<ericy> stlsaint:  That's not so great..
<stlsaint> Nope and I chat in lot of channels. Too many to add each manually
<ericy> Wow.
<bioterror> ahhh, maybe moar work
<stlsaint> Strange
<stlsaint> Bt seems awfully quite lately
<stlsaint> bioterror I need you to figure out how to port lubuntu to my tablet
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lxde
<bioterror> :D
<stlsaint> Not quite it
<stlsaint> Trying to make me brick my tab lol
<kjr63> testing
<kjr63> hello
<kjr63> how do i burn lubuntu .iso file to CD?
<lcb> is  latest torrent's image from 11.04 Beta 2 already?
<lcb> is this channel for /topic (s),  /join & /part messages and parking spots only?
<bonny> do you know of any distros like lubuntu something that is fast and lightweight and is under 200 MB
<basso> hmmm
<basso> well you have chrunchbang
<bonny> ok
<basso> debian based
<basso> we run it on a surf computer at our radio
<basso> i think it uses around 60-70mb ram
<bonny> ok
<bonny> it looks good
<basso> will you get public canonical release by 11.04?
<bonny> i dont know what you mean by that i am reading about it now
<basso> im asking if lubuntu will be canonicalized soon :P
<bonny> what does canonicalized me
<bonny> mean*
<bonny> you mean when a new version will come out?
<emce_PL> hello - he means when it gains Canonical official support
<emce_PL> I think that only Julien can answer this
<uofm49426> how to get widows added to grub in lubuntu
<uofm49426> how to get windows added to grub in lubuntu
<emce_PL> try os-prober
<uofm49426> thanyou
<emce_PL> yoo're welcome
<uofm49426> is there any real demaning game i should try to see what my geforce 330 gtx can do
<uofm49426> in lubuntu of cource
<Unit193> Nexuiz is kinda demanding
<emce_PL> yeah - you should try it
<uofm49426> just went back to nvidia last card nvidia was a 6200 tc
<uofm49426> i have a onboard hd 3000 its ok for a onboard i got a ati 4350 512 wasnt to much a difference between the 2 in proformance took it back next day
<uofm49426> order this 330glx on ebay and so far blowes them away
<uofm49426> how to edit screen size of the bootsplash
<bonny> what is a widows prober
<bonny> nvm
<bonny> what is an os prober
<bonny> i heard you guys mention it earluer
<uofm49426> you have same problem i had
<bonny> earlier*
<uofm49426> os_prober
<bonny> what does it do
<bonny> it turns your lubuntu into windows?
<uofm49426>  its what edits grub in a dual boat
<uofm49426>  its what edits grub in a dual boot
<uofm49426> if you have both window and ubuntu when you boot grub you will see
<uofm49426> ubuntu 10.10 kernel number
<uofm49426> at the bottem you will have windows
<uofm49426> kubuntu and ubuntu has it buy befault so you never see it
<uofm49426> lubuntu forgot it
<MrChrisDruif> uofm49426: Lubuntu doesn't come with os_prober? But it's necessary for grub/dual-boot?
<emce_PL> os-prober its a service, that discovers other systems installed on your harddrive
<emce_PL> and adds them to grub.list
<MrChrisDruif> But grub doesn't do that? So os-prober is needed for that?
<MrChrisDruif> emce_PL: ^
<emce_PL> it depends
<MrChrisDruif> I'm no dual-booter, nor would I know how it all works if I did :)
<emce_PL> sometimes it does, sometimes I had to install os-prober to add other os (windows of course)
<MrChrisDruif> So grub only has problems detecting Windows? But other Linuxes are done correctly?
<emce_PL> rather
<emce_PL> there was always a problem when grub was reinstalled after windows installation
<emce_PL> normally with lubuntu install windows was always on OS list in GRUB
<MrChrisDruif> I'll put it in the mailing-list for consideration; so os-prober to eliminate problems when reinstalling grub after Windows installation?
<emce_PL> with it there was no problem to add any Windows to OS list
<emce_PL> os-prober && update-grub2
<MrChrisDruif> I see it's installed by default in Ubuntu
<gnewb> Hello, how do I upgrade to FFox 4?
<emce_PL> which version do you have?
<gnewb> emce_PL: 3.2?
<emce_PL> not FF - Lubuntu
<gnewb> srry, 3.6
<gnewb> Oh, Lubuntu 10,04
<emce_PL> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<emce_PL> sudo apt-get update
<emce_PL> sudo apt-get install firefox ubufox
<gnewb> Thank You!
<gnewb> emce_PL: I was missing the ppa: part, Thank you kindly.
#lubuntu 2011-04-15
<juanantonio> Hello
<Unit193> Hello juanantonio
<juanantonio> Ia m very happy with lubuntu 10.10, I'm using it in a 800 Mhz PIII with 256 Mb RAM (no graphics card), and lubuntu made it usable ;)
<juanantonio> In this moment I'm even trying to run daemons as the one of amule
<juanantonio> and it is working, althoung Kad net it is not as stable as it is with the program
<juanantonio> I am thinking of transposing to a 2,4 Ghz PIV PC that I have also
<Unit193> What's it currently running?
<juanantonio> The PIV PC? Nothing, it has no RAM
<juanantonio> and it is empty
<juanantonio> I have a Q6600, it is my main computer with Kubuntu Lucyd64, I can have these ones to download and make a net with NFS
<juanantonio> I tried and got once
<Unit193> Don't try Kubuntu on your first computer ;)
<juanantonio> No, in fact I used SuSE 9
<juanantonio> and that's why I tried another distro based in KDE
<juanantonio> I found it very logical, very easy to understand
<Unit193> first computer = 800MHz PIII
<juanantonio> Ah, ok. No, I heard of lxde (in fact, I installed it in the K64 bits; it flied ;) )
<juanantonio> and I thought it was a really perfect choice
<juanantonio> Now I can tell it is
<juanantonio> The only thing I have to do is to try to configure an AGP 64 Mb Ati 7000 graphics card that I found
<juanantonio> Do you thing it will be difficul to do it?
<juanantonio> Ok, I will tell you when I get it
<juanantonio> Bye
<Quintin> does lubuntu menu auto update with newly installed programs?
<Unit193> Should
<Quintin> k
<Quintin> ubuntu is too fucking slow on mom's bf's laptop
<Quintin> so I'm going to try lubuntu.  should be super awesome right?
<Quintin> or would netbook edition be better? :o
<Unit193> Ick, Unity...
<Unit193> Lubuntu would be better
<Quintin> k
<Quintin> I figure I'll put lil icons on the menu for whatever he does, should be golden...
<Quintin> I put lubuntu on mom's laptop... after struggling with normal installer not working, got it installed with text-mode.  reasonably fast... certainly faster than XP that was on it
<biffbaxter> sometimes menu items might not show up if they are set gnome only, etc.. easily edited and fixed however.
<Quintin> woh woh hey now
<Quintin> I don't want to edit anything, and they're certainly not bright enough to do so :P
<biffbaxter> :)\
<Quintin> I should make a custom window manager for mom
<Quintin> one button.  click it and it boots farmville
<Unit193> biffbaxter: Did you see your OS in Linux Journal?
<biffbaxter> yeah...that was nice
<Quintin> wut.  biffbaxter is behind this craziness?
<biffbaxter> looks like there will be a followup article also
<Unit193> Quintin: No, he has another one
<biffbaxter> I maintain wattOS
<Nightshade_> hello, i am new to lubuntu, just to clarify all thats different is that it has different packages and desktop installed right?
<biffbaxter> #wattOSLinux here on freenode :)
<Unit193> That's it... I went for #wattos
<Quintin> it's ubuntu with ubuntu repos
<Quintin> just has lxde for the default wm
<Quintin> and less cruft
<Quintin> if you want your cruft back you can easily install it from apt I guess
<biffbaxter> ha :)
<Nightshade_> thats what i thought, thanks ^_^
<Quintin> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-common-cruft
<biffbaxter> HA...thats a great apt-get command :)
<biffbaxter> I think I might tweet that...hehe
<Nightshade_> i dont mind LXDE but its not as easy to customize as gnome
<Quintin> :D
<Nightshade_> agreed that is a great command
<Quintin> I asked Keith how his laptop was working and he said it was ok.. but slow sometimes... I think it ought to scream with lubuntu
<Nightshade_> sounds like it
<Nightshade_> i havent tried ubuntu on this netbook but lubuntu is very fast on here
<biffbaxter> Tweeted it :)
<biffbaxter> ha...made me laugh
<Nightshade_> woot for epic tweets
<Nightshade_> i have a twitter but no followers lol
<Quintin> I hope I was credited :D
<Nightshade_> agreed credits need to be given where credits is due
<Nightshade_> i think im going to install irssi instead of using xchat
<Nightshade_> i used to love irssi on ubuntu
<Quintin> irssi is pretty win
<Nightshade_> are there any other good ones?
<Nightshade_> i like getting personal opinions instead of searching through mountains of threads on the subject
<Quintin> to quote homer simpson:  why eat hamburger when you can have steak?
<Quintin> (I'm vegan, but yea)
<Quintin> bitch-x is ok
<Nightshade_> ill have to check that one out, and thats cool
<Nightshade_> i know theres a lot of positives to veganism as long as you get your protein
<Nightshade_> i however love meat too much :-P
<Quintin> enjoy your torture slavery and murder :P
<Unit193> Some like WeeChat, I used to use Finch (more for IM)
<biffbaxter> Hey quintin i ran out of text to credit you but since I have an account :) - throw me one and I will tweet whatever you want..hehe
<Quintin> how would I reset mouse buttons system wide?  linux is not using the mouse buttons on this laptop properly
<Nightshade_> i shall quintin i shall ^_^
<Nightshade_> and also is there a way to set ctrl+shift+arrow to move to the different desktop with the currently selected window like in ubuntu?
<biffbaxter> Quintin  gpointing-device-settings from repo or synclient might help (not knowing HW)
<biffbaxter> Nightshade - link to a nice Openbox keyboard binding guide http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/my-openbox-keybindings/
<Nightshade_> thank you ^_^ i found myself doing that all the time and being like shit.....its not workin
<biffbaxter> the default for the lxde-rc.xml to shift desktops is ctrl-alt-arrows - easy to change however
<Nightshade_> but i want the currently selected window to follow
<biffbaxter> oh...alt-shift-arrows will move to desktop and bring current selected window
<Nightshade_> thanks, i forgot that on my old ubu machine i changed it to ctrl -alt-shft-arrow XP
<Nightshade_> thanks
<Nightshade_> just for future reference where is the keybinding file?
<biffbaxter> /home/username/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml (at least in wattOS :) )
<Unit193> lubuntu-rc.xml for Lubuntu
<biffbaxter> There you go :)
<Nightshade_> once again thanks you guys are being unbeliveably helpful
<bioterror> BitchX is old
<bioterror> doesnt work what comes to mystical marks and letters like öÄÅ :D
<bioterror> no utf-8 support
<biffbaxter> gotta head - nice chatting with you all - take care....
<Nightshade_> okay, later biff
<Unit193> Have a good one!
<biffbaxter> thanks guys! go linux....stay light!
<Nightshade_> and thanks bioterror i was about to download and install from source, saved me the pain of uninstalling it
<Nightshade_> linux is THE BEST!!!
<Unit193> Nightshade_: Are you looking for one with a GUI?
<bioterror> to be honest, there's really not that much of text based irc clients that can handle utf-8
<Unit193> irssi seems to be able...
<bioterror> irssi and weechat
<Nightshade_> no gui is not necissary
<bioterror> I used to be a die hard ircII EPIC user
<Nightshade_> oh i tried epic once
<Nightshade_> im using the default right now but its pretty bland
<Unit193> irssi, weechat and finch is what I would try (finch = pidgin)
<bioterror> haaa
<bioterror> if you dont have a pidgin, finch will fetch lots of dependencies :D
<Unit193> ...that it doesn't really need
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594315/
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594316/ with --no-install-recommends
<Nightshade_> it came with pidgin :-P
<Nightshade_> but ill check them out, theyre all in the repos right?
<bioterror> should be
<Nightshade_> alright
<Nightshade__> weechat looks a lot like irssi
<Nightshade> hello everyone
<Nightshade_> greetings
<bioterror> hi
<Nightshade_> i was here yesterday asking around for some good terminal irc clients, does anyone know any good GUI?
<Nightshade_> oh hey bioterror
<bioterror> people seems to prefer xchat
<Nightshade_> i dont like xchat, it wont let me use commands like when i try to do "/whois" it doesnt do anything
<Nightshade_> i want one that i can use commands with
<Nightshade_> or are those only terminal clients?
<bioterror> http://quassel-irc.org/ how about that?
<Nightshade_> oh that looks quite good
<Nightshade_> installing now
<Nightshade_> just finished
<Nightshade_> its not showing up in the menu
<Nightshade_> just used the run command
<head_victim> whois works for xchat, it just shows in the server tab usually
<Unit193> head_victim: Nightshade isn't here anymore...
<head_victim> Yeah, I was thinking that myself actually
<bioterror> hi sz
#lubuntu 2011-04-16
<BWMerlin> has anyone used lubutu as a NAS and or a home theatre pc?
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<MrChrisDruif> Hai kosaidpo|, how did the removal of Windows go?
<kosaidpo|> didnt do it yet : D
<kosaidpo|> hows you MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Pretty good, just had breakfast....at noon :P
<kosaidpo|> haaha cool
<kosaidpo|> any idea how to make gbrainy in french i got it installed in eng :P
<MrChrisDruif> Install French? :P
<kosaidpo|> my system is in french but whtn i installed it did in eng :P
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
<kosaidpo|> i mean have its Gui and all in french
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe it's not translated?
<kosaidpo|> no it is i had it b4 in french
<MrChrisDruif> Weird....<_<"
<kosaidpo|> MrChrisDruif:  : D
<ubuntu_> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai bilal03
<bilal03> MrChrisDruif> i habe got a problem with my dpkg
<bilal03> MrChrisDruif> i have got a problem with my dpkg
<MrChrisDruif> Not nice
<MrChrisDruif> What is it saying?
<bilal03> when i try to install something via apt-get i got this error messagedpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bilal03> after running this 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' i got this one
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bilal03> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0021' near line 0:
<bilal03>  newline in field name `#padding'
<MrChrisDruif> And you did?
<bilal03> yes i did and got the error
<bilal03> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0021' near line 0:
<bilal03> anybody know how to fix it?
<bilal03> hello
<bilal03> anybody for help
<bilal03> i got problem with dpkg http://paste.ubuntu.com/594806/
<azzurra> alguien habla español
<bioterror> azzurra, sowwy, english only
<home-alone> lubuntu 10.10 is no more light weight what is point of installing it now...???
<bioterror> what are you after
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu 10.10 not lightweight?
<Unit193> Well, the point of Lubuntu is to be a full system... not just to be lightweight (thus it's not as lightweight as some others)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> best way to troll is join a channel, say something and then disconnect modem from wall
<bioterror> "I didnt fake my quit" ;D
<bioterror> home-alone, would you like to explain more
<bioterror> what's not lightweight, what's the issue and so on
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed
<home-alone> well i used  10.04 on very old hardware and it worked like charm but 10.10 is less or more as heavy as ubuntu
<bioterror> how's that possible, as software has been tested a lot
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror: kernel? Or wouldn't it even install if it was due to i585 support removal?
<bioterror> yes
<MrChrisDruif> It wouldn't install you mean?
<bioterror> like 64bit image says on 32bit system, Aint gonna work
<home-alone> i installed but took a long time and running slow
<bioterror> home-alone, what are the specs
<home-alone> pentioum III 256 ram
<home-alone> so i am using debian 6 which is running fine with even gnome
<bioterror> theres lots of different kind of Pentium III's. for example Tualatin
<home-alone> its P III ghz
<home-alone> 1 ghz
<bioterror> that's not even slowest cpu of that line
<bioterror> I think it might be related to kernel
<home-alone> debian 6 with gnome is fine with the specs
<bioterror> that's weird
<home-alone> how that weired...??
<bioterror> becouse it is
<home-alone> yes it is .
<MrChrisDruif> LXDE should run fine on that if I remember right
<home-alone> yes thats wonder me lxde is much lighter thhan gnome
<MrChrisDruif> That's the whole idea of LXDE (Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment)
<kavurt> is lubuntu good enough?
<szczur> lubuntu is awesome :)
<MrChrisDruif> kavurt: That is something only you can answer :)
<kavurt> MrChrisDruif: if i install it, does it install grub perfectly, and find my ubuntu and win oss?
<MrChrisDruif> It should :)
<MrChrisDruif> But I'll won't promise anything :D
<kavurt> i see
<Unit193> If it doesn't, you can use os-prober
#lubuntu 2011-04-17
<kavurt> Unit193: how? sudo os-prober???
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<ubuntu> hola alguien en linea
<wandernauta> Hey all, I have a short question... does Lubuntu feature the same LiveCD/installer set up as Ubuntu has?
<MrChrisDruif> Ja wandernauta, die heeft die
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, should keep it English here, but it has
<wandernauta> Okay cool :)
<wandernauta> Thanks!
<IL|afk> hi! i just installed lubuntu on a new computer, and when i bootup, the login screen is all white.  with the menus at the bottom and the text box in the centre showing. when part of the screen gets redrawn (such as when the label changes to "password" or you invoke a menu(, the blue background starts showing. anyone know what's going on?
<WiZ> which graphics card IL|afk
<IL|afk> radeon HD 5570
<WiZ> try booting with nomodeset
<IL|afk> do i just add "nomodeset" to the right line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<IL|afk> or rather to /etc/default/grub in the "GRUB CMDLINE LINUX DEFAULT" variable?
<WiZ> to /etc/default/grub
<WiZ> then run sudo update-grub
<WiZ> but you could first just ry it by pressing e to edit the grub line while booting
<IL|afk> hmm
<IL|afk> i don't get a grub screen when booting
<WiZ> press shift while booting
<WiZ> left shift
<IL|afk> didn't work. the grub line is "linux /boot/vmlinuz.........     ro quiet splash nomodeset"
<WiZ> what happened with that?
<inductiveload> the same again
<inductiveload> white background
<WiZ> hmm okay - what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<inductiveload> 1920*1080
<inductiveload> i have the ATI proprietary FGLRX drivers installed as well
<WiZ> ohhh
<WiZ> did it not work with the opensource drivers?
<WiZ> or is it the same with both?
<inductiveload> actually i installed it on autopilot, since they were crucial for the other installs i did
<inductiveload> let's have a look
<WiZ> k
<inductiveload> o, that's working
<inductiveload> thanks
<WiZ> yw
<wizonesolutions> Anyone know where I can get Lubuntu 10.04? It seems to be a 21KB file everywhere I'm downloading it, and the download on its release page has changed to 10.10 :/
<wizonesolutions> Need 10.04 cuz I will want to put Virtualmin on the box
<szczur> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<wizonesolutions> Maybe found it on MegaUpload, yuck. Stand by.
<wizonesolutions> No, that's a torrent file or something.
<wizonesolutions> :(
<MrChrisDruif> What is?
<wizonesolutions> [15:31] <szczur> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<wizonesolutions> [15:31] <wizonesolutions> Maybe found it on MegaUpload, yuck. Stand by.
<wizonesolutions> [15:31] * MrChrisDruif (~chris@unaffiliated/chrisdruif) has joined #lubuntu
<wizonesolutions> [15:31] <wizonesolutions> No, that's a torrent file or something.
<wizonesolutions> was asking where 10.04 is
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't that the direct link?
<szczur> i gave you the link to iso
<wizonesolutions> It is, but it gives you a 20k file or something
<wizonesolutions> I've tried it several times
<wizonesolutions> I know it should be there...but it's not. There are lots of comments on the site about it
<MrChrisDruif> 20k?
<MrChrisDruif> With me it wants to download the iso directly :-/
<szczur> it seems to be a torrent file
<szczur> use transmission to download the iso with it
<MrChrisDruif> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.04.iso.torrent <= this is the torrent link/file
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, link given by me seems to be the same
<szczur> dunno why
<szczur> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...
<MrChrisDruif> I see the problem
<MrChrisDruif> That link is directing to something no longer on the site :)
<wizonesolutions> Yeah, I'm not a torrent user, so was just trying to grab it quickly the way I was used to. I'm checking the checksum of the MU file I downloaded now
<MrChrisDruif> 10.04 isn't directly on the page of gilir any more, as you've got a file limit of 1GB
<MrChrisDruif> You can request more space, but gilir apparently didn't....Lubuntu isn't an official derivative of Ubuntu yet, so his request will probably be denied anyway :)
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: Are you on ubuntu?
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Nah, downloading it from Windows. The HD that had Ubuntu (well, Xubuntu) on it was going, so I got a new one and decided to clean-install instead of cloning...since I'd be cloning bad blocks anyway.
<wizonesolutions> Xubuntu was sometimes a little sluggish on the machine cuz I was running Apache also, so someone suggested Lubuntu to me as an even lighter alternative
<wizonesolutions> All I do with it is run it headless but NX in to have a bit of an interface, easily open multiple terminal windows, use GVim, etc. anyway
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, a lightweight torrent downloader is utorrent
<wizonesolutions> Yeah the ISO issue might be resolved, just waiting for this program to finish calculating checksum
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<wizonesolutions> ouch, fail. won't use that one...
<MrChrisDruif> Alright...
<MrChrisDruif> You checksummed that 20k file?
<wizonesolutions> no, the one from megaupload
<wizonesolutions> definitely not a "trusted source" it didn't match any of the md5sum.txt ones
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know which one that is?
<wizonesolutions> I'll check out utorrent
<wizonesolutions> It's in the comments somewhere
<wizonesolutions> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<MrChrisDruif> http://phillw.net/lubuntu-10.04.iso
<MrChrisDruif> That is also a direct link, I don't know if that server is still running, phillw has had some troubles lately
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, it still works :)
<MrChrisDruif> Just checked
<wizonesolutions> Well, I just got uTorrent in so I must use it at least once before uninstalling, hehe
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<wizonesolutions> How does download speed work on this thing? Is it like distributed or something? Seems to be increasing slowly. Interesting.
<wizonesolutions> Anyway, stepping out for a while. MrChrisDruif I appreciate the help :)
<wizonesolutions> szczur as well, thanks
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: It's dependent on upload speed of people having the file
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu-10.04.iso torrent right?
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't seem to connect...at least not to me wizonesolutions
#lubuntu 2012-04-09
<z3r1t0> hello
<micahg> since gecko-mediaplayer is seeded for lubuntu, is anyone interested in fixing bug 935501?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935501 in gecko-mediaplayer (Ubuntu Precise) "gecko-mediaplayer version 1.0.4-2ubuntu1 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935501
<Maximoto> why does my screen has some lines in the center of it when i am doing stuff on my pc?
<tokarev> my first hour on lubuntu
<tokarev> awesome experience
<folo> hey guys
<folo> whats the command to download java?
<folo> or open jdk
<folo> or icedtea browser plugin?
<folo> hello
<folo> anyone there?
<bioterror> !java | folo
<ubottu> folo: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bioterror> folo, sudo apt-get install  openjdk-6-jre icedtea6-plugin
<folo> thanks
<folo> nothing comes up on package install
<bioterror> dpkg -L |grep openjdk
<bioterror> does it prompt you something?
<folo> yes
<folo> then i click launch application
<folo> and chromium comes up
<folo> with google homepage...
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep openjdk
<folo> then?>
<bioterror> does it prompt you something?
<folo> 0
<folo> ?
<folo> ::::
<folo> what
<folo> in terminal?
<bioterror> yes
<folo> ye
<folo> it doesnt give any options or anything tho
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep openjdk
<bioterror> what does it say?
<bioterror> paste it
<folo> ii openjdk -6-jre
<folo> then on the right
<folo> some
<folo> 6b20 thing
<bioterror> then it says you have openjdk installed
<folo> doesnt say installed anywhere
<bioterror> yes it says
<folo> let me try it
<bioterror> we queryed the package manager for installed software and wanted to see only openjdk
<folo> ah
<folo> ok
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep icedtea
<bioterror> tells you if you have it installed too
<folo> ye i got that
<folo> so sudo apt-get install openoffice
<folo> to download openoffice?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> openoffice is bad
<bioterror> we use: libreoffice
<folo> i cant find libre office in office
<folo> i only see
<folo> abiword
<bioterror> yes
<folo> gnumeric
<folo> osmo
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<folo> thanks
<folo> wait
<folo> it says
<folo> e: unable to locate package libreoffice
<bioterror> folo, lsb_release -rd
<bioterror> what does it say?
<folo> ubuntu 10.10
<folo> 10.10
<bioterror> oh dear
<bioterror> it came around 11.04 to ubuntu
<folo> ahh
<bioterror> what kind of internet connection you have?
<folo> what do you mean
<folo> i have a wired connection
<folo> im on a computer
<bioterror> you could upgrade your lubuntu 10.10 to 11.10
<folo> ok
<folo> command for it?
<bioterror> sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<folo> is it still as good as 10.10
<folo> speed wise
<bioterror> even better
<folo> :D
<folo> where can i find the release notes?
<folo> why is it taking so long to calculate changes
<bioterror> becouse
<bioterror> there's lots of changes
<bioterror> folo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/11.10
<folo> isnt this 11.04 u gave me?
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Announcement/NattyNarwhal
<folo> bioterror
<folo> do i have to reboot
<folo> when its finished
<bioterror> I would suggest
<folo> ok
<bioterror> as probably your kernel gets updated a little newer one
<bioterror> and hal gets removed
<folo> whats hal?
<bioterror> hardware access layer or what was it
<bioterror> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<folo> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<bioterror> abstraction !
<folo> bioterror
<folo> how long will it take for me to upgrade to 11.04
<folo> its still going lol
<folo> its up to all fonts downloaded
<folo> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<folo> !api
<folo> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<folo> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<folo> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<folo> BIOTERROR
<folo> you there?
<folo> anyone here?
<jvh> hello to everybody
<jvh> may I ask a little help?
<iceroot> jvh: sure
<jvh> iceroot: thanks, I noticed that 3d acceleration is not workng on my videocard
<jvh> iceroot: even if the card is supported. ow can I enable it?
<jvh> *how
<iceroot> jvh: what card are you using
<iceroot> jvh: normally the "problem" is that you are using the open-source driver which is not supporting 3d
<jvh> it's a mobility radeon 9700
<iceroot> !ati | jvh
<ubottu> jvh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jvh> ok so tried lspc -nn | grep VGA as in the guide, and the card is recognized
<jvh> but LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo gives me software rasterizer
<jvh> can I do something to it?
<iceroot> jvh: you installed the non-free ati/amd driver?
<jvh> the fglrx?
<iceroot> if i am correct its done with the program "jockey-gtk"
<jvh> ah no never tried it
<jvh> I'll try it now
<iceroot> fglrx seems to be the non-free driver (never used ati/amd cards)
<jvh> jockey seems to be for gnome, does it work even on lubuntu?
<jvh> ok installed jockey-gtk
<jvh> now how should I use it?
<smile> hi :p
<jvh> I'm trying fglrx, need to reboot
<jvh_> I installed fglrx but the control panel can't be opened, it shows an error
<jvh_> any suggestion?
<Libertad> can somebody call me if you can change the menu set-up, like to make it transparent or anything else
<bioterror> seems like we are not calling to him
<smile> ;)
<milen8204> How can I upgrade Lubuntu 11.10 to Lubuntu 12.04 ?
<smile> I wouldn't advice to do that :p
<smile> But if you want to, you have to wait for the official release of 12.04
<smile> at the end of april 2012
<milen8204> ahh
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> :D
<milen8204> I have some bug that I can not solve and I think they may be solved in Lubuntu 12.04
<smile> milen8204: hmm, I would  recommend fresh install :) had some trouble while upgrading previous releases :p
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> i can make bootable USB
<milen8204> I got error masage: No defaulf or UI directive found
<milen8204> i have made folders syslinux and syslinux.cfg, and  syslinux.bin but didnt start again
<milen8204> USB starts on my laptop, nut didnt on my PC
<herpy> hello
<herpy> Lubuntu won't let me log into fluxbox
<herpy> Hello
<Sara> hi all i am Sara
<herpy> Hello
<Sara> help me i am instal lubuntu
<Sara> make irssi and xchat
<Sara> and update
<Sara> is all ok ?
<herpy> Help you with what now?
<Sara> add me http://www.facebook.com/sara.devilwitch
<swapdisk> you look pretty hard core :)
<herpy> I need help
<Skater-AOA150> I'm need to make a USB key that I can install Ubuntu server to my desktop on.
<Skater-AOA150> I have the USB key, and I have the ISO.
<bioterror> Sara, you have lubuntu installed or what?
<herpy> Hello
<Skater-AOA150> Sara, are you running off the LiveCD or is Lubuntu installed?
<herpy> Lubuntu will not let me run anyothger wm or de
<herpy> anyother*
<Sara> i am instal for disc
<Sara> lubuntu
<herpy> I need help, lubuntu will not let me change my desktop enviroment
<Skater-AOA150> Hm.  What desktop environment are you trying to change it to?
<herpy> I tried to change it to fluxbox and e17
<herpy> it just blinks and sends me back at the login screen
<Skater-AOA150> I'll try it out to see if it's your computer
<herpy> k
<Skater-AOA150> herpy: did the exact same thing
<herpy> is it a bug?
<Skater-AOA150> I'm not sure
<Skater-AOA150> I just tried fluxbox
<herpy> odd
<Skater-AOA150> it won't let me use KDE-openbox or Gnome -openbox either
<herpy> Hold on
<herpy> Here is the fix
<Skater-AOA150> ok
<herpy> sudo apt-get install numlockx parcellite
<Skater-AOA150> ahh okay
<Skater-AOA150> Thanks
<herpy> I tried that now I'm in Fluxbox
<Skater-AOA150> sweet
<herpy> let me know if it works for you
<Skater-AOA150> sure thing.
<Skater_2015> seems like it's working so far
<herpy> Nice
<Skater-AOA150> and i'm in lubuntu with unity
<herpy> Yay it's fixed
<Skater-AOA150> yep
<Skater-AOA150> I'm going back to lxde
<herpy> ok
<Skater-AOA150> Looks like i might have to uninstall numlockx, because i'm on a keyboard with no true numberpad.
<herpy> I though all keyboards came with a numpad
<Skater-AOA150> Not all, unfortunately
<herpy> ah
<Skater-AOA150> in order for me to use it, i have to hit fn+f11
<herpy> I see
<Skater-AOA150> The second part of my nick is my laptop model
<Skater-AOA150> Acer AOA150, also known as Aspire One ZG5
<herpy> Clever!
<Skater-AOA150> Yep.
<herpy> I just pulled my name out my ass and it stuck with me XD
<Skater-AOA150> nice xD . I came up with Skater when I was 10ish.
<herpy> ah
<Skater-AOA150> In 13 days i'm gonna be 15
<herpy> Ah a young linux user, nice
<Skater-AOA150> Yup.
<herpy> I started when Ubuntu Jaunty was out
<herpy> I was like 12 or 13
<Skater-AOA150> Might as well learn to work with various operating systems while you're young, especially because I wish to become a network adminstrator.
<herpy> True true
<herpy> I switched to linux cause I kept getting Blue Screens
<Skater-AOA150> Ah, i see.
<herpy> Was back when Vista was the newest windows
<Skater-AOA150> Vista... yuck.
<herpy> So I put Linux on my computer then I get new computer with win7 on it
<herpy> same thing
<Skater-AOA150> Ah, ok
<milen8204> Could I curse Vista too :D
<herpy> ecept this time it was fake anti malware rouges
<herpy> like thinkpoint
<Skater-AOA150> We probably should move to #lubuntu-offtopic, since this is for pretty much support only :P
<herpy> true
<swapdisk> hello all
<swapdisk> has anyone tried installing lubuntu from debootstrap?
<swapdisk> instead of using ubuntu-server base install?
<swapdisk> would it work? do I have to be on the watch for something in particular?
<swapdisk> this is for a dell x200 :: Pentium III 800Mhz, 320MB ram, 40GB HDD
<swapdisk> <swapdisk> hello all [15:37] <swapdisk> has anyone tried installing lubuntu from debootstrap? [15:37] <swapdisk> instead of using ubuntu-server base install? [15:38] <swapdisk> would it work? do I have to be on the watch for something in particular? [15:38] <swapdisk> this is for a dell x200 :: Pentium III 800Mhz, 320MB ram, 40GB HDD
<fox1> buonasera
<fox1> ho un problema con lubuntu
<fox1> e sembra pure piuttosto serio
<fox1> italian or english?
<Skater_2015> english
<fox1> ah ok :)
<fox1> hi
<fox1> i'll try to explain my problem in english
<fox1> when i want to refresh repositories with update-manager
<fox1> it shows an alert message
<fox1> saying something that connection with daemon has "died"
<fox1> i think he talks about aptdaemon...
<fox1> *it
<fox1> if i write "sudo apt-get update"
<fox1> it doesn't do anything
<fox1> terminal comes back to prompt...
<Skater-AOA150> That's odd.
<fox1> what's the problem?
<Skater-AOA150> I honestly don't know.  Mine has a lot of lines after i type that. then it goes back to my prompt
<fox1> my terminal has no line and comes back to prompt
<Skater-AOA150> I honestly don't know why it's doing that
<fox1> if i launch aptdaemon, it SEEMS working normally
<fox1> until it crashes when i try to make a refresh on update-manager
<fox1> showing me that error
<Skater-AOA150> That's odd
<Skater-AOA150> I'm new to Lubuntu so  I really don't know
<fox1> the error in detail is "it seems that the daemon died."
<herpy> copy the error message
<herpy> and paste it here
<fox1> i kill the daemon with a knife or a gun? :D
<fox1> i try to translate the entire error message in english
<fox1> "Connection to the daemon has been lost. Probably the daemon in background has gone in crash."
<fox1> this is the error that update-manager shows me
<fox1> and if i click on "Detail"
<fox1> it says "It seems that the daemon died."
<fox1> no more...
<fox1> ah, this is lubuntu oneiric
<Skater-AOA150> i'm using lubuntu oneiric and it's not doing that for me
<fox1> i'm happy for you :)
<Skater-AOA150> you may have to reinstall lubuntu
<fox1> mmm… that's a good news
<fox1> :(
<fox1> sigh
<Skater-AOA150> you could just "upgrade" and hopefully it would work
<fox1> already done
<fox1> ah wait
<fox1> upgrade you mean: sudp apt-get upgrade?
<fox1> *sudo
<Skater-AOA150> it might work,
<fox1> ah ok
<fox1> just done
<fox1> nothing :(
<fox1> ok, don't worry
<fox1> thank you for you help and your patience
<fox1> bye bye
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> how much ram and proccesador do I need to run lubuntu?
<n-iCe> hello, anyone around? I am really confused
<n-iCe> Desktop:
<n-iCe> These versions are suitable for most people. Do not try to install 64 Bit on a 32 Bit machine. Installing 32 Bit onto 64 Bit is totally safe. The official versions are available as a Lubuntu 11.10 Standard. A secondary iso server is available at Lafibre.
<n-iCe> Alternate:
<n-iCe> These versions are for those computers with less than 160Mb of RAM (A guide line is 192MB if you are using internal graphics) and / or with less than 4.3GB Hard Disk. Head over to Lubuntu alternate for the alternate suite. The alternate versions are different during installation and they can not run in live mode, but the finished system is the same as when using the standard desktop ISO.
<n-iCe> Desktop CD
<n-iCe> The desktop CD allows you to try Lubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 384MiB of RAM to install from this CD.
<n-iCe> So I need 384MB of RAM in order to run the Desktop CD?
<n-iCe> I have 256 and it is Pentium 3
<n-iCe> is Alternate install CD what I need?
<herpy> I would go with alternate
<n-iCe> herpy: you use lubuntu?
<Skater-AOA150> I use lubuntu, and i would probably go with alternate
<n-iCe> Ok, I have 10GB hdd and 256ram is P3 can the installation take more than 1 hour?
<n-iCe> Or just got frozen
<kanliot> yah the isntaller locks up for a while sometimes on <400MB of ram
<n-iCe> ok, so I download the alternate .iso, can I just use unetbootin to install it in the usb flash memory and boot from it?
<kanliot> i think 5 hours is the limit
<n-iCe> 5 hours?!
<kanliot> either that or wait for it to unfreeze
<n-iCe> Windows Xp runs fine in that machine
<n-iCe> and takes like 40 minutes to install
<kanliot> how long did it lock up 4 u?
<n-iCe> All I want to try is to see if runs better than XP
<kanliot> i really don't know how long it takes for a 256 MB machine
<n-iCe> how much ram you have?
<n-iCe> p3 as well?
<kanliot> i run lubuntu on 8GB
<kanliot> :)
<n-iCe> and why would that be useful?
<kanliot> really if you can chill for a few hours, just wait for the installer to finish
<kanliot> and let us know exactly how long it took
<kanliot> well only cost $50
<kanliot> for the RAM
<kanliot> I probably should have bought 16GB for $90
<n-iCe> there is a limit of ram you can add
<n-iCe> to a machine
<kanliot> no real limit for servers right now
<kanliot> they can have ridiculous amounts of ram
<kanliot> for running mysql server
<n-iCe> and you run one? or a home machine
<kanliot> i built a new pc in february
<kanliot> but i'm still doing stuff on the old machine, like running bittorrent
<kanliot> and really I haven't needed more than 4GB for anything except maybe vms
<n-iCe> I have an old machine in the office
<n-iCe> I just need to run a browser to surf
<n-iCe> I won't even run any other app
<n-iCe> you think lubuntu is the option to me?
<kanliot> chromium is a memory hog
<kanliot> you might have problems opening more than 5 tabs
<kanliot> but you should definitely try it
<kanliot> you might like it
<n-iCe> has chromium built in?
<kanliot> yah
<kanliot> but i use firefox 11
<kanliot> firefox seems to handle lots of tabs better
<n-iCe> what about opera
<n-iCe> heard uses less resources
<kanliot> i donno about opera
<kanliot> i'm sure there's a linux version if you prefer it
<kanliot> you ever used synaptic package manager?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> :)
<kanliot> ok
<n-iCe> will try out tomorrow
<kanliot> :)
<n-iCe> thanks
<kanliot> good night
<Maximoto> can i restart lubuntu to the date i install it?
<Skater-AOA150> You have to set your BIOS in order to do so
<Maximoto> BIOS?
<Skater-AOA150> That splash screen before you see the bootloader
<Maximoto> set to what
<Skater-AOA150> You either have to hit F2, or Del to see it.  It's a blueish screen with words on top of it.
<Skater-AOA150> Read up on your computer to see what key you have to press
<Maximoto> i know it's the both of them
<Maximoto> f1
<Skater-AOA150> ah ok
<Maximoto> then what next if i may ask
<Skater-AOA150> to set the date it's usually under Basic / Standard system settings.
<Skater-AOA150> I know it's not under advanced.
<Maximoto> wait, i am not talking the date i am talking resetting the os as it was the date i got it
<Skater-AOA150> Ahh, then you'd have to reinstall Lubuntu
<Maximoto> how to
<Skater-AOA150> You have to use your livecd
<Maximoto> :D don't have one
<Skater-AOA150> Or your liveUSB
<Maximoto> oh what do you know i still have it
<Maximoto> skater-AOA150: what do i do with it
<Skater-AOA150> you have to plug it into your computer, and go to install lubuntu, probably do erase disk
<Maximoto> oh
#lubuntu 2012-04-10
<Maximoto> need to use less memory. how?
<Maximoto> how do i find some of the apps that i have downloaded and i want them in the menu
<wxl> hm just rebooted in a long time and my oneiric network-manager seems disabled
<wxl> can't use wireless or wired
<wxl> i can't just "enable" either
<wxl> or rather i can but it has no effect
<wxl> if i try to add a new connection (all the old ones are gone???) everything's greyed out
<wxl> any idea what's up?
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<bioterror> sudo dhclient eth0
<wxl> that's unexpected
<bioterror> does it work?
<wxl> yep tho obviously that doesn't fix the wireless
<bioterror> are you using wep or wpa?
<wxl> wpa
<wxl> running an upgrade now. can't imagine why that would be a problem but better safe than sorry
<wxl> well can't imagine why given that i'm not really getting anything relevant
<bioterror> wxl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo#WPA_Supplicant
<bioterror> problems in network manager if that works
<wxl> well yeah yeah but i'd actually like to fix nm-manager :)
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> good luck with that, I'm off to work
<wxl> kthx
<wxl> upgrade fixed it
<frankken> anyone having the issue with flash showing up as a missing plugin in chromium and just black in firefox, have purged and reinstalled a few times already
<frankken> anyone having trouble with flash?
<djslim> hi
<djslim> can i install the same graphics cards drivers as i would in ubuntu in lubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> lubuntu is just ubuntu with different desktop environment
<djslim> ok
<djslim> This is my 2nd attempt to install lubuntu btw
<bioterror> djslim, it's hard to fail ;)
<bioterror> only with partitionings
<djslim> I added swap space and I think it was unnecessary considering I am installing to a flash drive.
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> flash drive and swap does not compute well
<djslim> I thought so
<bioterror> and journaling file system and flash neither
<bioterror> so EXT2 would be a good choice for a flash based system
<djslim> ohh that explains a lot
<bioterror> technically, you can install ext4 but disable journaling
<djslim> Is EXT4 not fine?
<djslim> ok, i already installed ext4. can i disable that once I boot it the first tiem
<bioterror> yes
<djslim> sorry i asked before googled lol. dont normally do that
<bioterror> no problems
<bioterror> tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sdaX
<bioterror> e2fsck -f /dev/sdaX
<Umino> hi
<Umino> anyone there
<Umino> ?
<Umino> hi njin
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> Umino, how can we help you?
<Umino> got a few problems installing lubuntu on my GFs laptop ... 1. java 2. the graphics hardware - i'm not sure if it has the right drivers / hardware acceleration enabled and so on
<Umino> and i can't set more than 1024x768 but it looks like the screen is not running at its full resolution
<Umino> got java working on another laptop some time ago but i forgrot how i did it
<bioterror> Umino, you mean oracle's java?
<bioterror> or openjava?
<bioterror> Umino, you could generate xorg.conf and force the correct resolution
<Umino> that one that makes java stuff on the internet work
<Umino> thats oracles java i guess
<bioterror> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bioterror> Oracle (Sun) Java 6 is the one that you're after
<bioterror> Umino, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do
<Umino> bioterror: how can i check wich driver is currently installed ?
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I've never really had that kind of problem :D
<bioterror> that I should figure out which driver I'm using
<Umino> well .. the thing is ... it looks like there is no hardware accelerations or something because videos (on youtube for example) are playing choppy
<bioterror> have you checked if there's propietary drivers available?
<Umino> how ?
<bioterror> from the "start" menun you should find the correct application
<Umino> the "additional drivers" thing (or whatever it is called in english - i have it running in german and there it is "zusätzliche treiber" ...
<bioterror> your language is so beautiful ;)
<Umino> tried that and it told me i have no proprietary drivers
<bioterror> okay
<Umino> the list is empty ...
<bioterror> can you paste what tells command: lspci |grep VGA
<Umino> i had no internet during installation of lubuntu ... is that a problem ?
<bioterror> should not be
<Umino> can't paste 'cause i'm chatting over my own laptop (win7) having her laptop standing next to mine ... it found a radeon RV250 (Mobillity FireGL 9000) ...
<Umino> there also is a sticker on the laptop saysing the same ... mobility radeon 9000
<Umino> *saying
<bioterror> hmmm
<Umino> i think i gotta go
<HoNgOuRu> I GET X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<HoNgOuRu>   Major opcode of failed request:  73 (X_GetImage)
<HoNgOuRu>   Serial number of failed request:  43
<HoNgOuRu>   Current serial number in output stream:  43 when trying x11vnc,..... any ideas ??????
<HoNgOuRu> I get cant open display, when running x11vnc I need it for work, help... thanks
<enroxorz> hey guys. are you guys now an official variant of ubuntu?
<Tm_T> yes lubuntu is an officially recognised flavour
<Tm_T> per http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<enroxorz> sweet
<enroxorz> thank you Tm_T
<enroxorz> I was trying to sell this to the higher ups but they wouldnt go without an official derivative
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> Goedenavond or Goodevening :-)
<kanliot> hi
<micahg> FYI, there is now a list of lubuntu packages that fail to build: rebuild: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20120328-precise.html#lubuntu, main archive: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#lubuntu
<micahg> the rebuild ones are probably more interesting ATM
<kanliot> what happens if they don't get fixed this month?
<frankken> flash 11.1  works fine,   11.2  = missing plugin
<frankken> i luv these rooms of support
<frankken> how everyone sits here and sdoesn't say jack shit
<frankken> lots of support going on for sure
<kanliot> sorry
<frankken> makes you wonder
<kanliot> are you using the package, or the manual install?
<frankken> wtf everyone is doing in this room to begin with
<frankken> i've tried 100 different ways
<frankken> if i install 11.1   it will work in both chrome and firefox
<frankken> put in 11.2  both won't work,,, chromium complains of missing plugin
<frankken> firefox just blank screen
<frankken> whew, not everyone at once!
<kanliot> try the firefox channel
<frankken> kanliot, yea because that has something to do with nothing at all
<kanliot> don't bitch about the advice i give you
<Myrtti> frankken: first of all, you've not given all the information, for example which version of Lubuntu and which version of firefox/chrome. Second of all, have you tried asking in #ubuntu? the problem might not be limited to Lubuntu only. Thirdly, Adobe Flash is proprietary software and it just might be that the problem is in Flash itself, in which case there isn't that much that we can do to help. And finally, generally honey works with ...
<Myrtti> ... bees/flies better than vinegar
<frankken> myrtti, your right, i asssumed and that was my fault
<frankken> its 12.04 precise thats causing the new issue
<frankken> and i think its more limited that ubuntu or lubuntu
<Myrtti> right, so in that case it would be #ubuntu+1 then rather than #ubuntu
<frankken> in other words seems to work find on most machines but a couple now run into this missing plugin problem where only 11.1 flash works
<Myrtti> and other people running *buntu have complained that there are problems - however I've not had any trouble myself so I've not had too much attention for the subject.
<frankken> thats all fine an dandy but a support channel is not for those not experiencing problems to just sit in and ignore
<frankken> because to the user actually wanting help it looks like ignorance of questions
<wxl> i'm getting in the middle of this and don't know the past, but what can we do to help you at this point, frankken ?
<frankken> i was simply hoping that some may have had a similiar issue that the support channel had helped
<frankken> if not that fine
<wxl> what issue is this again?
<frankken> on some machines running 12.04       it seems flash 11.1 works in chromium and firefox but flash 11.2 comes up as missing plugin in chromium and blank screen in firefox
<wxl> i have not personally experienced this per se
<wxl> if no one else has, then the only thing you can do here is sit and wait
<wxl> perhaps someone else will come up with some other experience
<wxl> another idea would be to use the mailing list or the forums
<wxl> have you considered those options?
<Myrtti> I had the missing plugin problem, I ran upgrades and it was fixed. Relaunched the browser and it just works.
<frankken> the biggest option i have considered so far is hashing out the problem in here
<wxl> have you ran upgrades?
<frankken> in other words shoot some ideas to me to try
<Myrtti> so I can't really suggest anything else than just checking that you really do have the latest versions of everything in your system.
<frankken> i have run out i've tried everything i can think of
<wxl> frankken: you HAVE used the mailing list and forums?
<frankken> thats what i thought a support channel was, even if you didn't have the problem one might have ideas to try
<frankken> yes i used the forums
<frankken> not much for the mailing list
<wxl> that is correct, but not necessarily always true
<frankken> some where along the way we lost that
<wxl> i would suggest using the mailing list. many of the users/devs are more prevalent there than here
<frankken> it used to be like that 10 or more years ago
<wxl> what i'm saying is that if there is a clear direction to follow, we can give it to you. if not, we're in the same situation as you
<frankken> gotcha
<frankken> its definately strange
<frankken> if i install 11.1  go to a site presto works
<frankken> if i upgrade it to 11.2 no go
<frankken> if i remove them completely and go straight to 11.2
<frankken> nop
<wxl> frankly i don't think it's strange. i have only expletives to use for adobe
<frankken> if i remove and do 11.1 it works
<frankken> i'm there with ya,
<frankken> however i have expletives to use about most governments as well but they still exist
<wxl> frankly i'm not much happier with google and their flash alternative for linux which is ONLY for chromium. i'm a firefox user
<frankken> google=opensource ms
<wxl> like you said, this is neither here nor there
<frankken> same money, same goals (domination), same behavior
<wxl> there has been LOTS of talk about flash lately in the linux world. someone may have a solution. try the mailing list
<wxl> need a link?
<frankken> sure
<wxl> one sec
<wxl> there ya go: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<frankken> thx man
<wxl> np
<wxl> sorry i couldn't be of more help personally
<frankken> ehhh np, i just wish the rooms would get back to hashing shit out but actually talking,
<wxl> oh we do when we can
<frankken> many forget thats how both of you may learn something, then again i'm ol school
<Myrtti> please mind your language, frankken
<Myrtti> crudeness doesn't make helping you more pleasurable
<frankken> huh?
<frankken> myrtti, you don't get to decide that, why is it everyone wants to impose rules on everyone else, if you don't like what i'm saying, don't read it
<frankken> i simply saying i miss older days when the channels seemed to hash thing out more, were you around then? if so you should remember
<Myrtti> actually, as people told you last week when you were here acting in similar ways, I then told you "you'd be surprised" what I can do.
<frankken> if that offends you then tough
<Myrtti> I've politely asked you to behave and mind your language, and express yourself without expletetives
<Myrtti> I and other users of the channel would appreciate if you could do that.
<frankken> so, i'm allowed to be here as long as i'm never upset, frustrated, or disappointed that irc support room aren't what they once were
<frankken> don't you realize
<frankken> the only way i even got a response out of this room was to get pissy
<frankken> then all of you want tosay something , but i come in here with a question and let it sit
<frankken> and no response at all...........
<frankken> and you tell me its my faut? funny maybe its time to take a look at why getting pissed works opposed to just asking your question
<frankken> if you scroll back , look at my question, nice and without anger, sat in here for an hour, no response what so ever
<frankken> i get pissed you all want to talk, hmmmm yea thats my fault
<Myrtti> I asked you questions that may help us help you, I pointed out errors in your plea for help in hope that you'd take them in tow and learn about how to ask support questions, and I also pointed out that we have some standards on how we expect people to behave on the channel
<frankken> i was totally happy with the help i received with the link i got from wxl,,, then you had to come in and screw it all up and put me back in a crappy mood
<frankken> an irc chat room should not be a magnet for those looking for a cyber dictatorship
<Unit193> No, but you did get a link to the rules for this channel when joining and you weren't following them, you then got a nice reminder of them.
<frankken> listen i'm fine now, i got what i needed, the point is it took getting upset in the channel to generate a response
<Myrtti> please don't use that trick again
<frankken> its not a trick if you truly got angry with being ignored
<Myrtti> good luck with your endeavours. If you come across new problems with your Lubuntu, remember that giving some background information helps us help you
<frankken> good luck with my endeavours LOL are you firing me? lol
<frankken> i did have luck tracking down the issues from the other night
<CTtechguy> lol I remember getting hammered by 4-5 people because I forgot to disable my away message
<Myrtti> no, I'm honestly wishing you good luck in troubleshooting the problem
<frankken> the problem from the other night ended up being an sis graphics card driver issue
 * wxl has been around on irc for ohhhh something like 20 years. things haven't changed much.
<wxl> people help if they can help and if they can't, they're quiet. lots are quiet because they're not even there (thanks, gnu screen!) due to time zone differences
<wxl> one thing i have seen changed, often for the better, is guidelines for behavior so we can all get along
<wxl> i love expletives but don't use them here ;)
<frankken> lol
<frankken> i will disagree though on the point that    going along to get along is a dangerous behavior and mind set
<wxl> you're welcome to that opinion! but that doesn't mean that it's going to keep you from getting kick banned :D
<wxl> i'll also say that NOT getting along just to not get along is pretty silly
<frankken> ehhh, small potatoes to keep my sanity of becoming a mindless drone LOL
<wxl> ok, enough politics for one day
<frankken> we were getting along just fine LOL that is once you started talkin lol
<wxl> sorry, i have a full time job to attend to, too
<frankken> i guess silence is a pet peeve of mind
<wxl> i could recommend a good psychologist and/or pragmatist if you like XD
<frankken> because its hard to determine wether its just silence or if your being ignored
<wxl> then you shouldn't make assumptions because they make a -- you know -- out of you ;)
<frankken> wxl, now how is that not considered banable? or mean? oh yea cuz your saying it to me
<frankken> now i don't wanna ban ya for it
<frankken> lol
<wxl> careful use of the language, frankken
<wxl> it's amazing the things you can do when you put your mind to it (rather than letting your emotions rule you)
<frankken> nah not careful use of the language, wxl, selective administration is more likely lol
<Unit193> Or the fact he was doing borderline rather than all out on it.
<Unit193> Anyway, do you have a support question?
<wxl> thanks for pointing out the obvious Unit193 ;)
<frankken> right, say it, but don't say it, sounds like the chinese, outside voice vs inside voice
<wxl> it's not what yo usay, it's how you say it that matters
<frankken> right, its not if you say what your thinking but that you coat it with bull the right way lol
<wxl> e.g. "hey i asked this already but i'll ask again in case no one saw it" versus "whine you guys are all ignoring me i hate you" ;)
<frankken> both get the same, response, which will be a link to the rules
<wxl> i should also point out that such rules are pretty ubiquitous and not just in this channel
<wxl> so good luck with your spilled milk, frankken
<frankken> lol, wxl, all that emotion, actually got you to speak instead of sitting not responding at all,,, curse that emotion! lololol
<wxl> frankken: i responded because it didn't seem like the responses were directly dealing with your concerns. that's all. i wish i had the time i read every thing here while i work, but i don't. i happened to notice.
<frankken> thx for the link, i'll send the flash question there and see what happens,
<wxl> frankken: so not only are you wrong but your further complaining (rather than appreciating people offering you free help on their own time) is only, i would imagine, giving people reason to actually ignore you.
<Myrtti> in other news I find that Firefox has an update, so it might fix the problem with flash.
<frankken> i'm a big believer that trying to squash all of our emotions is what is making everything so crappy,    i'm convinced that the number one reason they don't want emotion in business is because it supress your concious and or allows you to more easily get over on others/disregard them
<frankken> your hear still talking because your not happy
<frankken> in my opinion better than sitting mindlessly , with some blah non opinion attitude toward everything because its just easier
<frankken> you gave me a cool link andi was happy now your attacking me
<wxl> i'm here because i'm trying desperately to portray to you just how ridiculous your behavior is and how counterproductive it is. i'd really like for you and ever other user to get help but my impression is starting to become that i'd rather not help you with anything. which is to say, i'm done with you.
<frankken> and i'm still the jerk?
<frankken> done with me? were not in business together lol and your nobody to be done with anyone else
<morri> hi guys,
<Myrtti> hi morri
<morri> I got an error which came up just after I wanted to buy something at ubuntuone using banshee
<morri> http://pastebin.com/R6691t0h
<frankken> maybe try deleting your 10-ptrace.conf
<frankken> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41629/after-upgrade-gdb-wont-attach-to-process
<morri> I havent been doing any updates recently (for 2 weeks or so)
<frankken> updates are usually safe, however not always so thats reallly your call but it may fix it
<wxl> morri: which versions are we talking about here?
<morri> 11.10
<frankken> personally i would try the update first, unless there was a specific reason you weren't doing them
<morri> there werent any recently
<wxl> i personally can't imagine why ptrace would be the cause of the problem more than it would be an issue with reporting what the actual problem was
<frankken> the article was about the same error
<wxl> if that patch mentioned in the link above is still in existence with 11.10 then you should be able to run banshee as su and not have the problem
<morri> well I can only tell that it happended after I wanted to go to paypal from the banshee window
<frankken> so the payment never went through? did you check your paypal account?
<wxl> ah the limitations on ptrace are for security reasons https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Roadmap/KernelHardening#ptrace_Protection
<frankken> oh huh, thats good work
<morri> nah I never got to loginto paypal
<frankken> ok
<wxl> yeah i imagine it's trying to control a browser process and that's where it's failing
<wxl> this may be a bug although this is surprising cuz it would not be limited to lubuntu
<frankken> thats a darn good bug report
<wxl> you could use the workaround mentioned in that first link but again for security reasons and especially given that money's involved i'd not recommend it
<wxl> on the other hand it may be a bug hiding there
<wxl> here they change the value of ptrace_scope as aforementioned and then run banshee --debug to find such a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/769545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529714 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #769545 rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_wins_gethostbyname_r()" [Low,Triaged]
<morri> http://pastebin.com/CZV8XeR1 thats banshee as sudo, it didn't load anything what was setup before
<wxl> again note the --debug
<wxl> banshee being a gnome product is kind of funky because its development is on git and bugs are reported on bugzilla, not launchpad
<wxl> that being said going upstream to gnome itself may make some more sense to see if they don't know something that we don't
<wxl> they have a huge MESS of irc channels. it's not even funny.
<wxl> there's an unofficial #gnome here on freenode but the rest are on irc.gnome.org. might try #gnome or #bugs
<wxl> there is no #banshee
<wxl> hope that helps morri
<morri> http://pastebin.com/RbcZVDaW
<morri> I'l see what they say , thanks :)
<wxl> ** (Banshee:6214): WARNING **: Error rescanning Purchased Music: No such file or directory
<wxl> but i don't think that's your problem
<wxl> might be related somehow
<wxl> maybe create the directory
<morri> it is normally on ubuntu one cloud where it saves itsself
<morri> and I don#
<morri> t think i deleted the folder there
<wxl> also:
<wxl> /build/buildd/cairo-1.10.2/src/cairo-surface.c:1287: cairo_surface_set_device_offset: Assertion `status == CAIRO_STATUS_SUCCESS' failed
<wxl> has been reported across lots of packages
<morri> the folder is still on the one cloud
<wxl> well that's about all i can come up with
<wxl> good luck :D
<morri> thanks
<morri> hm those channels don't look loaded with activity, *wouldnt wonder if a digital tumbleweed came across there)
<wxl> morri: even irc://irc.gnome.org/gnome ??
<wxl> if not then i'd say that given that gnome is more of an ubuntu than lubuntu thing i'd try at that digital madhouse that is #ubuntu
<morri> yeah
<morri> at least thats active although somebody just joined #bugs.
<frankken> making some real progress on this flash issue, seems to be a well known bug for 11.2 and nvidia or noveau
<morri> i remember that one
<frankken> lol then its back
<morri> hm so #gnome have no idea, and irc.gnome.org is in hibernation..
<morri> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<wxl> #ubuntu it is morri
<morri> yea if they come down from the processor talk
<wxl> like i saaid, digital madhouse :O
<morri> lol
<morri> http://pastebin.com/qENT0yiK
<morri> think that says more?
<herpy> will lubuntu 12.04 be LTS?
<Unit193> The core, kernel and ubuntu stuff will be, but the LXDE/Lubuntu part will not.
<herpy> So that is a no?
<Unit193> It is in some ways, but not in others.  So mixed.
<herpy> ah
<herpy> Well you can upgrade to the latest release via update manager right?
<Unit193> Yep.
<herpy> works wiht lubuntu too?
<herpy> with*
<herpy> like if I do it it won't download ubuntu insted of lubuntu?
<pAt> nnah herpy
<Unit193> Hasn't on me yet, any of the times.
<herpy> Just checking
<herpy> I like that feature, saves me disks
<Skater-AOA150> Lubuntu is pretty much compatible with any ubuntu
<herpy> I know that
<Skater-AOA150> The main difference is LXDE
<herpy> true
<herpy> Just wanted to know that if I used the Update Manager that if it would install ubuntu insted of lubuntu
<Skater-AOA150> Lol, my lubuntu GRUB says Debian the universal OS. :P
<herpy> lol
<Skater-AOA150> probably because I installed Gnome on it
<herpy> I do not duel boot, just booting lubuntu
<herpy> that happened on me when I installed Gnome on Ultimate Edition 3.0 gamers
<Skater-AOA150> ah lol
<herpy> I do not like gnome, too recource hungry for me
<n-iCe> hi just burned and booted from lubuntu alternate
<n-iCe> but says: this kernel requires the following features not presen on the cpu: cmov
<n-iCe> what's that
<wxl> n-iCe: hate to say it but you might be upa  creek without a paddle http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595646
<n-iCe> I was reading that
<n-iCe> so, I cannot use lubuntu in that pc?
<wxl> sounds like you can't use any ubuntu at all
<wxl> maybe no debian derivates at all :O
<wxl> you could use an older version
<wxl> or cross-compile your own kernel
<wxl> try 10.04 http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<n-iCe> oh no
<n-iCe> I will keep XP then
<n-iCe> Lees problems
<n-iCe> Less
<n-iCe> that's sad
<n-iCe> thanks anyway
<wxl> more malware
<wxl> i'm sure there are other distros that have it
<wxl> ok talking to mysel
<herpy> XD
#lubuntu 2012-04-11
<wxl> do we have a guide for installing wifi drivers and such? i.e. figuring out what you have and where to get it and blah blah blah
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs has a ton, not sure how much is good.
<Unit193> I think jockey will even pick up some if you have ethernet plugged in.
<wxl> yeah that's the problem-- no ethernet
<wxl> so i'm advising someone to just go download it on another computer
<wxl> i should probably offer the link for installing software from offline
<TheCheggs> i know this is more then likely a stupid question but have you guys heard of lxmed?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> I need assistance to install HP Lip
<hosoka> it tells me There are 7 missing REQUIRED dependencies
<hosoka> is there any one ?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<hosoka> thanks
<hosoka> does this support any model HP ?
<hosoka> I have a HP Deskjet 930C
<hosoka> and then I came out at hplip-3.12.2
<bioterror> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/deskjet/deskjet_930c.html
<hosoka> I have tried your link at first it gaves me this
<hosoka> Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed
<hosoka> I found the solution
<hosoka> I needed to remove the driver again and reinstall through the existing printer setup that comes by default
<hosoka> thanks and bye
<Skater-AOA150> I'm having some trouble getting Samba to work :\
<bioterror> Skater-AOA150, what's your problem?
<Skater-AOA150> When installing it, it's giving me an error
<bioterror> and the error is?
<Skater-AOA150> i'll copy it
<Skater-AOA150> http://pastebin.com/DjD8pfWw
<bioterror> looks weird
<Skater-AOA150> yeah, i know.
<bioterror> is there a reason why you prefer using "samba4" instead of just samba?
<Skater-AOA150> samba was acting up...
<Skater-AOA150> and dang it... Readonly filesystem... :\
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> that samba4 tells you to remove your smb.conf
<bioterror> if you noticed
<bioterror> ProvisioningError: guess_names: 'realm =' was not specified in supplied /etc/samba/smb.conf.  Please remove the smb.conf file and let provision generate it
<bioterror> you did not apt-get purge your samba?
<Skater-AOA150> yeah
<Skater-AOA150> brb gotta get out of this Read-only file system
<Skater_2015> crap... looks like i'm gonna have to do a reinstallation.
<bioterror> :D
<Skater_2015> Btw it's skater-aoa150.
<bioterror> I suggest
<bioterror> you boot into live media
<bioterror> and you run fsck for your hard drive
<bioterror> or what ever it is
<bioterror> might get fixed
<Skater_2015> yeah
<Skater_2015> I know that drive's pretty flaky.
<Skater_2015> but the worst part is i gotta tear the whole computer apart just to get to the drive
<Skater_2015> :\  CRAP...
<Skater_2015> The partition Lubuntu was installed on was ext4, now it's Unknown... :\
<morri> You know , I learnt one thing- My problem with Banshee that occurred yesterday definitely must have soemthing to do with the internet connection of banshee
<morri> While my internet was off (happens sometimes for 5 min) I put banshee on, and disabled the Internet related functions
<morri> it is working fine like that, so the bug must be somewhere in there
<Llywelyn> hello :) i have a very short question: do you think that I can install lubuntu on my machine ? (PII @ 300mhz, 200Mb ram, 8Mb GC)
<morri> yes
<morri> not sure but I#ll just try it
<morri> i have a pentium 3
<morri> and runs fine
<Llywelyn> what is its frequency ?
<morri> 1000mhz
<pAt_> I am not quite sure about the RAM, maybe you have to use the minimal iso
<Llywelyn> thank you :)
<morri> llywelyn other wise this might be something for you colibri os
<Llywelyn> well I already run Debian and W2K
<Llywelyn> however I have driver issues with debian
<Llywelyn> (w/ my GC, SiS 6326)
<Llywelyn> will try lubuntu right now, thank you guys :)
<Mabo111> ciao a tutti
<bioterror> englis please ;)
<bioterror> otherwise:
<bioterror> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Mabo111> thanks a lot
<Drunk> Does Redshift work with Lubuntu and LXDE?
<bioterror> we use GTK
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> try it out :D
<Drunk> Yeah, it didn't work.
<Drunk> Might try f.lux, instead, even though that's in itself hasn't been very good in the past.
<ryan_moore> hey everyone
<ryan_moore> i'm a complete newbie lubuntu. i just installed it on a donated Acer extensa 4620z. I have a couple questions if anyones available to give me a hand
<OldManShoes> What's up?
<ryan_moore> Well in organizing my taskbar it seems I've deleted the "power off" icon from the far right. I know this isn't a huge deal because I can logoff from the menu, but I liked having it there. I looked for it in the Application Launch Bar options but it wasn't there.
<OldManShoes> It's an application launch bar applet that you can edit in the panel settings to be just the power button.
<bioterror> hands up who wants to make a FAQ about returning that button back to lxpanel
<ryan_moore> Ack. I can't seem to find it on the available applications list anywhere
<OldManShoes> Yeah I can't either, but it sounds like bioterror knows :P
<ryan_moore> This is what I get for not just leaving well enough alone hah
<bioterror> as a reward he will get lots of appreciation and our endless respect for doing it
<bioterror> and he will be treated like a king among the newcomers
<OldManShoes> How about a kind of awesome dude instead of king?
<bioterror> that also, he will be nominated as the "awesome dude", like Big Lebowski
<bioterror> oeh noe! I removed that button now
<OldManShoes> So, where in the applications list is the Shutdown option then Mr. Big Lebowski?
<ryan_moore> Oh great
<OldManShoes> I'm curious because usually I can find stuff and I am stumped now
<ryan_moore> Is there anyway to just kill my panels and "refresh" it somehow? To bring back the standard one?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> actually!
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> you can copy & paste that stuff into there
<bioterror> damn, I need my another laptop
<bioterror> wait a sec!
<ryan_moore> Well, at least I have a good "How I started out using Lubuntu" story now
<OldManShoes> Hehe
<bioterror> wife has put it some where
<ryan_moore> "I removed my power button and nobody on the irc channel had any clue what to do because they were all intelligent enough not to delete theirs"
<ryan_moore> haha
<bioterror> ryan_moore, something like that
<bioterror> if you can wait 5 or 10 minutes
<bioterror> I will solve this problem to you
<OldManShoes> Isn't that what using Linux is all about though? Doing something because you can and then trying to fix it?
<bioterror> and make a FAQ about it when I put kids into bed
<ryan_moore> Sure. I'm in no rush. Trying to figure out what I need to do to optimize my system for low latency audio recording right now
<bioterror> ryan_moore, you want that kernel
<ryan_moore> I looked for the rt-kernel in Synaptic and it didn't even come up as an option.
<ryan_moore> So I'm assuming 11.10 just comes with it?
<bioterror> are you ready?
<bioterror> you need to open a terminal
<ryan_moore> I'm ready
<bioterror> then edit file ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel
<bioterror> go to the bottom of the file
<bioterror> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925136/ and paste that stuff to the bottom
<bioterror> then
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> killall lxpanel
<bioterror> use that open terminal
<bioterror> and run command: lxpanel -p Lubuntu &
<ryan_moore> what would be the command to open/edit that first file?
<bioterror> leafpad for example
<ryan_moore> ok
<bioterror> I've nagged that "run program" thing in alt+f2 should not be part of the lxpanel
<bioterror> but I speak to the deaf ears
<bioterror> wonder why I prefer gmrun instead of "lxpanelctl run"
<ryan_moore> Tada
<ryan_moore> Awesome. Thanks so much!
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> and you saved your configurations
<bioterror> as I'm running 12.04 with 11.10 theme ;)
<ryan_moore> I need to take a look at some screenshots of other peoples desktops. Trying to optimize my workflow and I know what I want but not where I want it.
<Maximoto> me too
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Revert_power.2BAC8-logout_button_back_to_LXpanel
<bioterror> there you go
<bioterror> next time someone has this issue, you can point him to that ;)
<ryan_moore> Thanks bioterror
<Maximoto> what are some good lightweight browsers to use
<bioterror> midori
<Unit193> Midori, arora, xxxterm.
<bioterror> the ones with "features"
<bioterror> ofcourse you can view pages with telnet too
<Unit193> uzbl if you use vim. :P
<Unit193> w3m?
<bioterror> xxxterm if you use wim
<Maximoto> w3m doesn't work
<bioterror> w3m was outed by links / elinks
<bioterror> ousted
<bioterror> lynx still hangs there!
<Maximoto> lynx isn't available
<Unit193> Sure it works, but good to know about it being outdated.
<Maximoto> any of them use less memory
<Maximoto> unit193: out of the ones you have mention which one is very very lightweight
<Unit193> I'd think elinks/links since it is terminal based.
<Maximoto> the browser runs in the terminal
<bioterror> which is awesome!
<Maximoto> whats the browser name? is it elinks or links
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/links
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/elinks
<Maximoto> oh thanks
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/links2
<bioterror> links2 can do GTK!
<Maximoto> got to jet
<Maximoto> what does this mean when using the terminal install applications
<Maximoto> "dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Maximoto>  fork failed: Cannot allocate memory
<Maximoto> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Maximoto> "
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> why fork cant allocate memory
<Maximoto> what i don't know
<bioterror> can you pastebin us command: free -m
<Maximoto> sure
<Maximoto> only 101 :(
<smile> Maximoto: :(
<Maximoto> used 99 :(
<Maximoto> 2 free :D :(
<bioterror> Maximoto, you have only 2MB of Free RAM?
<Maximoto> yes sad isn't it :d
<bioterror> that could be the problem
<bioterror> do you have a swap partition?
<Maximoto> no
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I rest my case
<Maximoto> well need to free up more memory
<smile> Maximoto: or launch Slitaz ;) booted with 34 MB RAM here :D
<Maximoto> launch slitaz... what's that
<bioterror> Maximoto, http://www.slitaz.org/en/#d20120410
<Maximoto> cant you explain
<smile> bye! :)
<pAt_> I have exactly this problem I have: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=3468295&group_id=180858&atid=894869
<pAt_> It was already reported on 1st January. Has anyone an idea when it will be solved?
<genmail1977> hi all, I've just updated (aftersomeweeks) my lubuntu packages and now when I use chrome I'm unable to see videos on youtube (missing plug-in). I tried to reinstall adobe flash player, but no success...any help? :'(
<genmail1977> (it also often pops up that shockwave flash stopped working)
<bioterror> are you using flashplugin-installer?
<genmail1977> before the update everything was fine
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type    dpkg -l |grep flash    and pastebin or say what's in there, if it's anything other than adobe-flashplugin you should puirge and install that one.
<genmail1977> I installed that package
<bioterror> Unit193, also partner repository?
<Unit193> bioterror: I shouldn't assume they have it should I? :/
<bioterror> :D
<genmail1977> andrea@andrea-Amilo-A-Series:~$ dpkg -l |grep flash
<genmail1977> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk             11.2.202.228-0oneiric1                  GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<genmail1977> ii  adobe-flashplugin                      11.2.202.228-0oneiric1                  Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<genmail1977> rc  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.228ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> wonder why it's messed up
<Unit193> Have to purge -installer.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<bioterror> and restart your chromium
<genmail1977> ok, thx :)
<Unit193> Other fix is to install Chrome.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> and sell your soul to the devil himself
<Unit193> Sorry, google owns it, I'd have to get it back first.
<Unit193> Or forget about flash, that'll work as well. Flash has been a problem as of late.
<genmail1977> restarted, it doesn't work
<bioterror> I have couple of friends who doesnt use flash at all
<genmail1977> any other hint?
<bioterror> well as you stated
<bioterror> on youtube
<bioterror> use the youtube.com/html5 ;)
<genmail1977> worth trying :)
<genmail1977> no way :'(
<bioterror> html5 youtube works flawwlessly
<genmail1977> it still writes missing plug-in
<bioterror> I joined the html5 beta
<genmail1977> I think now it's worth installing firefox...
<bioterror> removed my adobe-flashplugin*
<bioterror> restarted browser
<bioterror> like quit it
<bioterror> and run it again
<bioterror> and youtube works without a problem
<genmail1977> I see this solves the problem with youtube
<bioterror> yeah, I have to watch my pr0n from the tv, instead of website ;D
<genmail1977> but still in many other sites it keeps up popping this fastidious missing plugin message
<genmail1977> thanks God can have it for real at home ;)
<pAt_> ping iceroot
<bioterror> pAt, can someone else assist you on something?
<bioterror> genmail1977, but after all, that flash has been quite a PITA
<bioterror> for the last two weeks or so
<pAt> yeah maybe bioterror, but Michael was involved in that issue, I am talking about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pAt> It was discussed in January/February, but it still seems not be solved yet, as I experience this issue dayly
<genmail1977> bioterror, yeah, wwll...in this case maybe it's better just see what happens
<genmail1977> I googled around and saw it's quite a mess
<thorbjorn_> hi I am havin a problem with transmission on my freshly installed Lubuntu. When I hit a magnetic torrentlink I just get another tab on chromium opened.
<thorbjorn_> Anybody who has experience with this?
<bioterror> xdg is failing
<thorbjorn_> I am not sure what xdg is?
<bioterror> "Unlike Firefox, Chromium does not maintain its own database of mimetype-to-application associations. Instead, it relies on Xdg-open to open files and other mime types, for example, magnet links."
<bioterror> from one wiki
<thorbjorn_> ah thanks i tried to google myself but did not get so far
<bioterror> xdg-mime default transmission-gtk.desktop application/x-bittorrent x-scheme-handler/magnet
<kanliot> thorbjorn  i actually have the same problem
<kanliot> i've filed a bug on xdg-open
<kanliot> i can look it up if you like
<bioterror> I just pasted solution
<kanliot> if it works i'm gonna add it to the wiki
<bioterror> hmmm
<thorbjorn_> I found this threadhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684957
<kanliot> bio, it didn't work
<bioterror> seems so
<thorbjorn_> ok, my thread is for gnome apparently
<bioterror> hahaa!
<bioterror> % grep -i transmission-gtk ~/.local/share/applications/*
<bioterror> application/x-bittorrent=transmission-gtk.desktop
<bioterror> x-scheme-handler/magnet=transmission-gtk.desktop
<bioterror> that should be correct, right?
<bioterror> kanliot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-utils/+bug/932472 found this one ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932472 in xdg-utils (Ubuntu) "xdg-open does not seem to handle magnet links" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thorbjorn_> Ok, a bit low tech but still, if one right clicks on the link one can get the adress, and then manually copy it in to the torrentclient
<bioterror> http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2012/01/24/open-magnet-urls-with-xdg-open/
<bioterror> that's dirty ! ;D
<kanliot> really IMHO ubuntu needs a little something to automate file associations
<herpy> Lubuntu will not run alien arena
<bioterror> kanliot, damn, still no luck
<bioterror> herpy, doesnt tell us much
<kanliot> you probably need to debug the xdg-open script
<kanliot> it's a bash script right?
<bioterror> it's crap :D
<bioterror> honestly
<herpy> HEre is the error message terminal gives me
<herpy> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/herpy/.config/alien-arena/data1': Permission denied
<herpy> using /home/herpy/.config/alien-arena/arena for writing
<herpy> Could not exec default.cfg
<herpy> Could not exec config.cfg
<herpy> Console initialized.
<herpy> --------- [Loading Renderer] ---------
<herpy> Master server at 69.136.224.226:27900
<herpy> Sending shutdown to 69.136.224.226:27900
<bioterror> oh dear
<herpy> recursive shutdown
<herpy> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<kanliot> did you sudo make intslla?
<herpy> I installed it via lubuntu software center
<kanliot> really i shouldn't guess
<bioterror> permission denied sounds great
<bioterror> not gonna install 438MB of archives totallin 936MB of game on this laptop
<kanliot> no idea
<kanliot> i guess i can try it
<kanliot> what's the package name?
<bioterror> alien-arena
<bioterror> is your apt-cache broken?-)
<herpy> hold on
<kanliot> calm down
<kanliot> :)
<kanliot> no its not but
<bioterror> kanliot, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47172
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 47172 in xdg-utils "xdg-open can't open torrent magnet links in xfce" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<kanliot> hmm what version of xdg-open is that patch 4?
<kanliot> or am I being phobic again
<bioterror> sounds like xdg-open does not read the mimetypes?
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> being a bash script that runs grep on the stuff, it doesn't read them
<kanliot> but i could be wrong (TM)
<bioterror> maybe I should backup my xdg-open before I start to stab it :D
<kanliot> thorbjorn
<kanliot> u there?
<bioterror> I'm going to ponder this magnetic link tomorrow more
<kanliot> am i the only person here that doesn't like the openbox window animation in precise?
<herpy> brb getting some KFC
#lubuntu 2012-04-12
<user_> Hello all. I'm trying to make an oldish computer usable to help kids learn to program with scratch.
<herpy> What do you need help with?
<user_> The specs are: Pentium III 1000 MHz 384 MB ram, 40 GB HDD
<herpy> Lubuntu can use that
<Unit193> Got a few people here running older ones, yep.
<user_> I'm wondering whether this is enough to run comfortably Lubuntu, a web browser with Java and Scratch.
<herpy> It should run fine under lubuntu
<Unit193> What is Scratch written in?
<user_> I'm presently running Xubuntu with this computer (the one I'm using to type right now!) but it's sluggish.
<herpy> Lubuntu should run faster
<user_> I believe is actionscript, but I'm not sure
<KM0201> user_: i think it will run Lubuntu fine.
<Unit193> Alright, well java might be the fastest, but should all work in the end.
<user_> I've been told that Lubuntu is harder to configure than Xubuntu. What could be the difficulty ?
<herpy> I will link you to a giude for after instillation
<Unit193> Just a tad, and it's a little more file based config, but only with openbox.
<herpy> I used fluxbox for a long time so lubuntu is like nothing to me XD
<user_> This should be a system where the OS is out of the way as much as possible so that the kids can focus on Scratch.
<user_> and not on tinkering with the OS.
<KM0201> should be fine
<Unit193> Well, I have it running like that for my dad, he's over 60.
<user_> Hey! I'm almost there too! LOL
<herpy> I feel young
<user_> you might be, it's all in the attitude
<herpy> 16 so
<herpy> But I think I am mature for my age.
<user_> My mom is using ubuntu and she's 83. The only thing is that when I ask her whether she likes it better than Windows she can't tell the difference!!! LOL
<Unit193> You can join us in #lubuntu-offtopic as well.
<user_> Ups. Sorry for going off-topic here.
<user_> herpy: can you link me to the info you mentioned? Thxs.
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ ?
<user_> Thank you.
<Unit193> He may have been talking about something else though.
<user_> He mentioned a guide for after installation
<herpy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880394
<user_> I need to be able to add a repository to synaptic and to install java to a web browser.
<KM0201> user_: those ar ethe best people to put on linux actually.. because 1. as long as they can surf the web , send email, maybe chat on occasion or upload pictures from their camera, they don't care what OS they use... and 2. because they are NOT tech savvy, they don't run the risk of being constantly exposed to malware, viruses, etc.
<KM0201> the worst people to convert, are the ones who start using Linux, and the first thing they want to do is make it more like Windows (how do i run my Windows apps, in windows I do this.. why isn't it this way in Linux)
<user_> Yeah, I found it was easy to switch her to Ubuntu. Especially because I was giving her the computer
<GridCube> user_, ubuntu with unity or preunity?
<KM0201> well and again, it's not a complex switch, when windows is totally confusing.. Linux will be no more/less confusing... it just won't be as vulnerable (which makes things easier for you since you're likely the support mechanism)
<herpy> I used Windows till I was 12. Then converted to linux. Easy for my if I say so myself
<user_> The next one is my brother. I'm not in the business of evangelizing people with Open Source software but I do it because I don't have to provide as much support.
<user_> GridCube: pre Unity.
<GridCube> :) i see
<user_> I'm still uncomfortable around Unity. I know I've got to get used to it but haven't have the energy.
<herpy> To tell you the truth I am not fond of unity, which is why I use lubuntu
<KM0201> trust me, i've put several elderly people on Ubuntu.. they don't care about anything... it all works, they aren't getting viruses, they can shop online, they can send/receive pictures, and do some light web surfing.. thats all they want.
<user_> I wish I could just install Knoppix on their computers.
<KM0201> i'm not fond of unity either... i stopped talking to any of my friends who use Unity, because obviously they are insane.. :)
<user_> It has all the eye candy they may want, runs fast, is easy.
<KM0201> why knoppix? (just curious)
<KM0201> well heck, if you want eyecandy, go Kubuntu
<herpy> If you want eye candy go compiz
<herpy> I got that running in lubuntu sucessfully
<KM0201> lol
<user_> herpy: with what kind of hardware?
<herpy> My cpu is reletivly new
<herpy> amd 64 bit with 4 gigs of ram
<herpy> 1TB Hdd
<user_> the eye candy is not for me but for my brother / mother, etc. People I want to help but don't want to provide support very frequently.
<herpy> And an ati/amd fglrx graphics card
<herpy> Then send them here
<herpy> or the fourms
<user_> Ahh, not the kind of specs for the computers I'm loading and giving away here.
<herpy> if you want eye candy then go with the e17 windows manager
<herpy> for low spec
<user_> e17 under Lubuntu?
<herpy> Easy to obtain with a simply sudo apt-get install e17
<user_> Ok. Thanks I'll try that one too.
<herpy> But that's if you want eye candy
<user_> It's not cumbersome to admin?
<KM0201> if you need really low spec, i'd look at crunchbang linux.
<KM0201> (if it's still around)
<user_> Eye candy not for me, for the ppl I want to help out.
<herpy> I would not say so, I played around with it
<KM0201> user_: you cant have eyecandy and low specs... you have to be realistic
<herpy> CVrunchbang is still alive and well
<herpy> Crunchbang*
<GridCube> KM0201, #! aint really lowspecky actually
<Unit193> KM0201: AntiX and slitaz are hard to beat.
<KM0201> antix is good.
<GridCube> slitaz is good too
<KM0201> never tried it
<KM0201> whats it based on?
<GridCube> mmm let me check
<herpy> If you want low spec then try either antix or go with Vector Linux which is slackware based
<AngelForget> lubuntu is the best
<Unit193> Slitaz is it's own.
<user_> KM0201: thanks, I know for this computer I'm talking about I need something simple, unobtrusive. That's why I though of Lubuntu.
<KM0201> i like Lubuntu, no intent to change, but he keeps saying he wants "very light but w/ visual effects", etc.. it doesn't go hand in hand.
<KM0201> user_: oh ok, when i think "effects" i think compiz type crap
<user_> for my relatives' computers I might need something better.
<KM0201> user_: again, define "better"
<KM0201> if they are the type that are going to be annoyed by Lubuntu's simplicity, they aren't gonna like Linux period and will be asking you to reinstall windows
<Unit193> You can setup Lubuntu to be all shiny as well, 神癒礁湖 had a few good blog posts on different ways.
<user_> better in the sense that the computer should have at least 512 MB
<KM0201> well, explain exactly what you want to do on a machine w/ 512mb of ram
<AngelForget> slitaz and Crunchbang* is no more update
<user_> both my brother and mother just want the computer to use webmail, facebook and that kind of stuff.
<user_> AngelForget: Thanks. good to know.
<KM0201> user_: then explain to me why you need to bloat their OS to do those few things?
<Unit193> AngelForget: Slitaz (while being offtopic) *just* released their new version, they're alive.
<user_> KM0201: I don't need to bloat a thing. Users usually like eye-candy. I want to provide a good experience. I don't need to define good for you. Do I?
<KM0201> no, of course not
<KM0201> but.. my point is.. if you want eye candy, you have to be realistic in the specs of your machine
<KM0201> if you have 512mb of ram, you can't expect to run a bunch of eyecandy
<user_> I agree 100% with you.
<user_> Low spec computer, great expectations. That's why I look for linux flavours.
<herpy> If they want eyecandy that bad then get a refurbished cpu with at least 2 gigs ram on it
<KM0201> herpy: exactly
<KM0201> user_: thats exactly my point, using Linux, doesn't change the fact that eyecandy requires resources
<AngelForget> are alive because many people think they make the best choice of having a system that is very light but then travano to have problems with the various components of the PC
<KM0201> slitaz looks complex
<user_> I think I've got what I was looking for and some more. You people helped me a lot. Thank you. Have a nice evening.
<GridCube> it is, but i made it run on a pentium II
<KM0201> hmm
<GridCube> with 128mb ram
<GridCube> :P
<herpy> you too user!
<Unit193> user_: Have a nice night!
<Unit193> GridCube: Silly gridder.
<GridCube> :P
<AngelForget> lubuntu is run inside  pentium II
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> awesum
<KM0201> oldest machine i have is a 1ghz AMD, 1gig of ram.
<KM0201> works very well.
<KM0201> back in the day, i had a 700mhz laptop w/ 512mb of ram.
<KM0201> 40gig hard drive i think
<KM0201> but the motherboard went out on it.
<Unit193> Might be a good idea to start checking that people have hardware compatible with PAE kernel.
<GridCube> in xubuntu we got nonpae kernels
<Unit193> Same here, but 12.10 they'll remove totally, so I hear.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> i wonder if this all are not topics for offtopic
<KM0201> what do you mean, "nonpae"
<KM0201> seems perfectly relevant to me
<KM0201> i think to many people make a big deal out of "on topic" and "off topic".. if people are asking questions and we are just chattering, thats one thing
<KM0201> but.. nobody is here asking a question
<GridCube> KM0201, we use the standard kernel that does not force you to have a pae compatible system
<GridCube> thus "nonpae"
<Unit193> Some people don't ask questions if they feel they will break the current talk.
<KM0201> oh ok GridCube
<KM0201> Unit193: well, shame on them.
<herpy> If you have a question then ask it
<KM0201> i don't
<herpy> that's my motto
<KM0201> oh, exactly
<KM0201> i totally agree
<Maximoto> how do i set the date and time
<KM0201> you can use ntp
<Unit193> (Plus the other one isn't logged)
<KM0201> it'll keep you adjusted to your locale
<Maximoto> oh
<KM0201> (this is helpful if you change for DST, etc..)
<Maximoto> can i run windsow app on lubuntu
<Unit193> You can using wine, but it's always better to find native progrma.
<Unit193> programs too.
<KM0201> wine is so hit/miss
<Maximoto> i have wine but it doesn't seen to work
<KM0201> what program?
<Unit193> the wine appdb is also helpful.
<Maximoto> wine
<AngelForget> yes wine
<AngelForget> is the program for runnig the windows sortware
<KM0201> Maximoto: i mean, what program are you trying to run inside wine
<KM0201> by the way, here's instructions to set your clock to the ntp server (i just typed them up for you)
<KM0201> http://pastebin.com/7KqST9mJ
<Maximoto> oh yeah the clock just updated itself funny huh
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> what program are you trying to run inside wine?
<KM0201> !appdb
<KM0201> hmm
<Maximoto> browsers, player, anything that is usrful
<Unit193> !appdb
<JITBot> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> wha thappened to ubottu?
<Unit193> KM0201: Server down, it's a backup.
<KM0201> oh ok
<Maximoto> so can i get visualbox
<KM0201> what is visualbox?
<Maximoto> i saw it for ubuntu it can run any app you wise to use for any os
<KM0201> well i never heard of it, but... any statement like htat, is bound to be false
<KM0201> or do you mean Virtualbox
<herpy> Virtualbox you mean?
<KM0201> and even then, that statement is false when compared to virtualbox as well.
<Maximoto> :D i guess so
<Maximoto> what do you mean what does it do
<herpy> Cause virtual box runs operating systems in a virtual machiene
<KM0201> Maximoto: virtualbox is just a way to run two operating systems at the same time, but you hae to have the disks, etc.. to install the OS inside virtualbox.
<KM0201> Maximoto: virtualbox.org
<Maximoto> wow you people like to give links and my browser is crap but the INTERNET is fast
<KM0201> Maximoto: what do you mean "like to give links".. if you want to read about virtualbox, thats where you read about it
<Unit193> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox"  in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free  functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KM0201> pfft... how dare you post links!
<Unit193> And browsers can be crap on slower computers, disabling flash and java can help. :P
<Maximoto> Unit193: now that's what i needed to see.
<Maximoto> KM0201: how can i?
<Unit193> Cool, from the bot.
<Maximoto> Unit193: so how do i get os to run in it
<KM0201> Maximoto: you create a virtual machine, and run the virtual machine inside virtualbox
<Unit193> You setup a virtual HD, and get a iso to install to it.
<Maximoto> all nice, i would like to downgraded my 11.04 to 10.04 how do i, no good browsers available by the way
<Unit193> Reinstall, that's the only way.
<Maximoto> how do i
<KM0201> Maximoto: no good browsers on 11.04? vs 10.04?  they both have the same browsers available
<KM0201> what browser are you haing so much trouble with?
<Maximoto> chromium
<KM0201> weird, chromium works fantastic here
<KM0201> Maximoto: i'm curious what maks you think going to 10.04 would resolve this problem
<Maximoto> don't know but i need a os that use less ram
<KM0201>  Maximoto how much ram does your system haver?
<KM0201> *have
<Maximoto> everything works fine expect the browser
<Maximoto> 101MB sad
<KM0201> 101mb? (like, 101mb.. or was that a typo)
<KM0201> if thats the case, i'm amazed Lubuntu even booted
<Maximoto> yeah 101
<KM0201> well, i don't know what you expect Lubuntu to do about that.
<KM0201> you don't have near enough RAM to run any modern browser
<KM0201> thats not to do w/ browsers being crap, thats your machine being crap
<KM0201> and with that little ram
<Maximoto> yes
<KM0201> you can forget running virtualbox
<Maximoto> yes
<Maximoto> KM0201: runs pretty fine to me... :) that's all that matters to me just need a good browser
<KM0201> Maximoto: again, "good browser"
<KM0201> no "good browser" is going to run on 101mb of ram
<Maximoto> i will make one hahaha
<Unit193> Maximoto: Best you're going to be able to do is elinks2, midori, or arora.
<Maximoto> oh none aren't available i check it out
<KM0201> i'm not sure i'd consider elinks2 "good".. i don't have any real experience with midori or arora
<lancesrage> wow this place is quiet
<Unit193> KM0201: I don't think I'd call any of those "good" at this time.
<KM0201> lancesrage: that could be a good thing (things work so well, nobody has problems to discuss..lol)
<Maximoto> lancesrage: that's what i said when i got here
<KM0201> Unit193: yeah, i'm not familiar with the other two..
<lancesrage> i do sadly :(
<KM0201> lancesrage: well, we don't just sit in here and idle chat most of the time.. ask your question
<lancesrage> *smashes face into keyboard*
<lancesrage> k
<lancesrage> i cant figure out how to partition more space to the windows partition
<lancesrage> i have 4.7 free space and cant add it to the drive
<KM0201> you'll need to boot a live cd/USB.. and use a partition editor to do that.
<lancesrage> only problem i dont have the xp disk to fix it after wards
<lancesrage> or a cd burner to make said disk
<KM0201> but.. depending on your partition layout, this could be a massive PITA.. it might be easier, backup data your linux partitions, delete them, size your windos partition to the size you want, then reinstall Linux on the empty partition.
<KM0201> thats probably what i would do.
<lancesrage> dont have the linux disk anymore all my stuff got lost in my last move :(
<KM0201> then you're SOL
<KM0201> you can't partition a disk in use.
<lancesrage> ikr
<KM0201> or download/burn a new disk
<KM0201> or USB, if you have a 2gig flash drive handy
<lancesrage> i have tried the usb install before i never got it to work
<KM0201> what do you mean "never got it to work"
<lancesrage> following the instructions on the page for usb install the computer said there was no OS data on the device
<KM0201> is your machine capable of booting USB?
<lancesrage> yes
<KM0201> cuz usually that error comes when you rmachine can't boot USB>
<lancesrage> i wish ubuntu could play games :( i would never need windows again
<KM0201> windows can play games
<KM0201> *ubuntu can play games
<KM0201> just not windows games
<Maximoto> windows games ARE SO much cooler
<lancesrage> ikr
<Maximoto> i use to have NFS, GOW, and GTA
<lancesrage> just guess ill have to ask a friend to burn a new ubuntu disk and wipe the hdd seems best atm :|
<lancesrage> im trying to get allods online running again
<lancesrage> but ran out of room on c drive
<lancesrage> due to so many updates i have missed
<Maximoto> what os are you running now
<lancesrage> xp sp2
<Maximoto> and you want to run? ubuntu
<lancesrage> i have ubuntu as dual boot
<Maximoto> but... wait what's your problem again? :d
<Maximoto> :D
<KM0201> Maximoto: he needs to give more space to xp.
<M_Mynaarddt> Anyone here had experience making Sierra Wireless USB stuff work with Lubuntu?
<KM0201> he needs a live cd/usb to do that
<lancesrage> i need to add more space from a 4.7gb unalocated space to C drive in windows
<Maximoto> KM0201: to reinstall it right?
<Maximoto> lancesrage: yeah you need what KM0201 said
<Maximoto> this games are so boring and cool games other than the games that come on it?
<GridCube> Maximoto, games?
<Maximoto> ah yeah
<KM0201> Maximoto: yes, to reinstall
<KM0201> well, reinstalling will be easiest
<KM0201> or he can use the live cd/usb, booot it, and spend 27hrs relocating his current partitions
<lancesrage> lol ill just wipe and reinstall :P
<lancesrage> have to find a friend who can burn the disks i need from the isos i have
<KM0201> lancesrage: youd on't need to wipe XP... just wipe your lubuntu partitions, resize your xp partition to the size you want, then put lubuntu back on the remaining free space.
<lancesrage> i dont have te disk for it
<lancesrage> usb boot is impossiable too
<Maximoto> lancesrage: but you can boot from a cd
<lancesrage> maximoto i dont habve the cd anymore and my computer does not have a cd burner
<lancesrage> aaah he left :(
<pAt_> I am testing Lubuntu 12.04 in a virtual machine since a while. I am wondering why the windows are always opened maximized. For example, when I open PCManFM, it always opens maximized. How can I change this behavier?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> make shortcut in homedir "exec= pcmanfm /path_to/folder" it open folder in new tab. how to open in the same tab?
<Unit193> Was fixed in a newer version, rename .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml to something else
<Unit193> See if that fixes it.
<pAt_> Unit193, is this the answer for my question or for JohnDoe_71Rus's
<Unit193> Woops, yours.
<pAt_> ah thx, I will try it
<Unit193> JohnDoe_71Rus: You placed a desktop file in a folder to make it easier to get around?
<Unit193> If so, use a symlink.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> make *.desctop in home dir. with this comand and folder icon
<pAt_> yeah, that fixed it Unit193 =)
<Unit193> Great, I'm sure you figured out anything you changed will no longer be in there.
<pAt_> yes, there is now a new lubuntu-rc-xml file
<meet> how can i customize lubuntu environment?
<smile> meet: what do you want to customize? :)
<meet> like how to add icons to the desktop, remove some of the clutter on the bottom right screen near the power button, etc
<meet> i want to make it as simple as possible. my mom is gonna use it. and i dont want her to complain that winxp is better than this :D
<smile> meet: go to the applications menu, hover above the application you want on your desktop => add to desktop
<smile> :)
<smile> meet: to remove the clutter, right click => remove or something similar :)
<meet> ok. smile i want your opinion.
<meet> ubuntu 10.10 or lubuntu?
<smile> lubuntu. it's easier than ubuntu 10.10 :)
<meet> great. and will all ubuntu packages work here too?
<smile> yes :D exept for the dropbox gnome-packages :) but you won't need that i think :) and syncing works.. just the integration (right click => share) is missing
<smile> meet: additional questions? :)
<meet> ok. and i have got .deb files on my laptop. so can i use them directly for the desktop installion. b'cos i have got a slow internet connection here and downloading all of them again will be a pain
<smile> yes ;) they will work IF the dependency's are installed :)
<meet> gr8!
<smile> yeah ;)
<meet> so dependencies mean the lib8 etc files right?
<meet> and i suppose they are not too big in size
<smile> the files who are needed by the .deb files to work properly = dependencies :)
<smile> meet: which .debs do you have? :)
<meet> mainly wine
<meet> and chrome
<smile> google chrome or chromium? :)
<smile> meet: i'm here almost the whole day so if you have questions :D
<meet> thanks a lot smile :)
<meet> i got chrome
<meet> the one with colorful logo :D
<smile> meet: okay! :D
<meet> where can i find the .deb of softwares installed through software center
<meet> smile should i use wubi to install lubuntu alongside winxp?
<meet> it will be easier right?
<smile> meet: hmm.. i wouldn't do that. :p
<smile> meet: if you have already windows, lubuntu installing in dual boot is easy. :)
<smile> meet: "where can i find the .deb of softwares installed through software center" => maybe you want to look at packages.ubuntu.com (or .org, don't know) :)
<meet> in dual booting does lubuntu install in the same drive as winxp
<meet> because i am not comfy with partitioning and all.
<smile> meet: same drive, another partition :) you can use gparted to prepare your disk OR you can use the built-in partioner (Lubuntu Setup) :)
<meet> sry for all these questions. but i got c: and d: as two partitions. both of 40gb
<meet> winxp on c
<meet> so should i go with d: for lubuntu
<meet> and will it erase all the existing data on d
<smile> have you got enough free space on d:? :)
<smile> It will erase all data, but you can make D: smaller and create an E: or F: ;)
<smile> for Lubuntu :)
<smile> @ meet
<meet> and why not wubi?
<smile> it's slower and in the past, i had more problems with wubi than a "native" (normal dual boot) install
<meet> i just created a bootable usb for lubuntu. i will test drive lubuntu on that old machine. what all aspects should i check?
<orangblume> jhello
<smile> meet: if internet is working, if the desktop is loading properly (graphics resolution = ok? ) :)
<smile> orangblume: hi. Questions? :)
<orangblume> yes much
<orangblume> over there in ubuntu channel they wont help me
<smile> :(
<smile> orangblume: i'll help you if i'm able to do it :) one question / time :)
<orangblume> But first should i tell something about me:D
<smile> okay.. :)
<orangblume> well i never used linux before but for now i installed lubuntu. unfortunately there is nooo arial or times new roman
<smile> orangblume: the ubuntu font looks very good. :)
<orangblume> that may be but i have to use arial or tiems new roman
<smile> orangblume: i'll try to help you :)
<smile> (is trying something out)
<smile> orangblume: i'm trying "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" - i'll let you know if it works :)
<orangblume> yes cool
<meet> hehe smile what do you do for a living? or are u a lubuntu developer or something?
<meet> :D
<smile> meet: lubuntu translator & experienced debian/ubuntu/linux mint user :)
<smile> i'm not yet working :)
<meet> would like to the job u r doing now, but unfortunately i dont have that much knowledge
<meet> :D
<meet> and lubuntu uses which environment?
<smile> meet: LXDE :)
<meet> lxde. ok. better than gnome?
<smile> fast environment, better than gnome 3 :)
<smile> lxde is a little bit better than gnome 2 :)
<smile> gnome 3 sucks :| but that's just my opinion :)
<NQTropic> I agree with smile
<smile> NQTropic: Xfce in fall back mode is even better :o and that already sucks. ;)
<meet> how much is recommended size of the partition i am going to install lubuntu should be
<smile> meet: I would say +- 15-22 GB :)
<meet> 15 is good? thats nice
<NQTropic> I use 16Gb for / and then 2Gb swap and rest for /home
<smile> yes. but if you want to install a lot of programs you will need more :p
<NQTropic>  my / has 3.2Gb used
<smile> meet: if you store all your data on your D and Lubuntu is on E or F, you will have enough space :)
<smile> NQTropic: really cool isn't it ;)
<NQTropic> smile, yes I prefer it
<NQTropic> smile, downloaded the 10th April daily builde of 12.04 lubuntu, looks a bit pretier
<meet> smile i am still thinking of wubi :D
<smile> NQTropic: better than previouses daily builds? :)
<smile> meet: you will encounter problems 9.9
<NQTropic> smile, haven't tried others of 12.04
<smile> meet: you can install Lubuntu in live mode, so that you can have irc (#lubuntu) open while installing :)
<smile> if you need more help :)
<smile> NQTropic: okay, i see. atm, i like Lubuntu 11.10 better (the theme 9.9 )
<meet> smile I got 28 gb free on d: out of 40. how to partition it?
<smile> meet: well take 13 GB off it :)
<meet> the bootable usb did not work
<smile> so resize it to => 27 GB :)
<smile> meet: You used UNetBootin? :)
<meet> yes
<smile> meet: are you sure boot from usb is enabled in your BIOS? :p
<NQTropic> smile, how quickly do you plan to move to 12.04 after release?
<meet> yes. it checked the usb. and a error msg came.
<meet> when i pressed enter it continued booting winxp
<smile> NQTropic: Hmm.. once the 11.10 theme comes available :) (or i'll wait for lubuntu 12.10)
<smile> meet: which error message? :)
<meet> just a min will reboot and check
<meet> Boot error
<meet> smile
<smile> meet: yes?
<meet> Boot error
<smile> :(
<meet> nothing else. :(
<smile> meet: you used the menu of UNetbootin to select Lubuntu 11.10?
<meet> i really wanna try before i install it. because that way i will have a fair idea whether it runs faster than winxo
<meet> no. i selected the iso of lubuntu
<NQTropic> lubuntu runs faster than windows xp and later
<smile> meet: try formatting the usb in NTFS and select Lubuntu from the menu
<meet> but then it will download the iso from the net right?
<smile> NQTropic: faster then Vista & 7, yes. XP without updates is also fast. :p
<smile> meet: yes. try it on a computer with fast connection? :)
<meet> not available :(
<smile> :(
<meet> can't i use the iso i downloaded from their site
<smile> lubuntu.net you mean? :)
<meet> ya
<NQTropic> smile, fair call
<smile> :)
<smile> meet: hmm..
<smile> 64 or 32 bit? :)
 * smile is going to eat
<AngelForget> 32 bit smile
<smile> if you need me, i'm in #lubuntu :)
<smile> back within a 30 minutes :)
<NQTropic> if you need me..... don't hesitate to ask someone else :P
<meet> 32 bit
<smile> NQTropic: yeah, but they are all dead here :p
<smile> ;)
<leszek> hi
<smile> hi :)
<morri>  You know , I learnt one thing- My problem with Banshee that occurred yesterday definitely must have soemthing to do with the internet connection of banshee
<morri> <morri> While my internet was off (happens sometimes for 5 min) I put banshee on, and disabled the Internet related functions it is working fine like that, so the bug must be somewhere in there
<ogra_> hi everybody ... i'm working on ubuntu-arm and noticed that lubuntu-desktop is uninstallable due to a GLES audacious bug ...
<ogra_> since it is unlikely anyone will fix that bug, it would be nice to either unseed audacious on both arm arches or to seed something that is installable for precise ...
<ogra_> since arm is usually pretty low spec HW i think thats  a big field for lubuntu to settle on ... i'd happily change the seeds but want some input from someone in here first
<pAt_> I deinstalled Abiword and Gnumeric. Abiword has disapeared in the menu, but Gnumeric is still in it. How can I get rid of it?
<Unit193> Should be removed, but check if /usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop exists.
<Unit193> May want to make sure it is uninstalled with   dpkg -l |grep gnumeric
<pAt_> strange, Unit193: pat@UHU:~$ dpkg -l | grep gnumeric
<pAt_> rc  gnumeric                               1.10.17-1ubuntu1                        spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program
<pAt_> ii  gnumeric-common                        1.10.17-1ubuntu2                        spreadsheet application for GNOME - common files
<bioterror> see
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge gnumeric*
<Unit193> Yep, that'll do it.
<pAt_> thanks bioterror and Unit193, that was it. gnumeric-common was still installed
<bioterror> pAt_, you're welcome
<smile-in-love> bye! :)
<micahg> gilir: please see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/12/%23lubuntu.html#t16:20
<gilir> how can a music player can have a problem with GLES (which looks like more graphic than sound ...)
<gilir> micahg, thanks, I'll add this to my next change to the seed
<dermanne> hey
<dermanne> is gnome-ppp preinstalled in LUBUNTU?
<gilir> ogra_, do you have a bug report about this audacious bug on ARM ?
<Unit193> dermanne: Nope
<micahg> gilir: is there a reason why lubuntu-desktop isn't built on armhf?
<micahg> err...lubuntu-meta producing lubuntu-desktop
<gilir> micahg, probably beacause I didn't add this arch to the seed
<micahg> gilir: the arch is added in the -meta package itself IIRC
<gilir> I realise there was a new arch very late in the cycle, so I plan to add it after the 12.04
<gilir> nobody complain about this lack until now :)
<micahg> gilir: we've had this arch for ~5 months now :)
<micahg> err.maybe 4 months
<micahg> there was no build failure which is probably why I or someone else didn't notice/fix it
<gilir> I know, I know .... :)
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> how can I stop lubuntu from dimming the screen on my laptop when it goes to screensaver?
<micahg> gilir: also, not sure what you're doing with gecko-mediaplayer, but final freeze is in an hour
<Unit193> gordonjcp: I don't have it, but I'd think it's in the power settings, would make sense.
<gilir> micahg, I may have time to test the fix posted, but I'm not sure if it needs a FFe for this
<gordonjcp> I can't see anything in System Tools or Preferences that suggests power settings
<micahg> gilir: FTBFS fix shouldn't need an FFe, the new version might though
<Unit193> gordonjcp: Open a terminal and type   xfce4-power-manager-settings
<gordonjcp> Unit193: aha, there it is
<gordonjcp> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<meet> urgently help needed
<wxl> meet: ?
<gordonjcp> meet: don't ask to ask
<wxl> gordonjcp: i don't think that technically happened
<meet> ok.hi. i created a separate 20gb partition in windows to install ubuntu. so how do i select that while installing ubuntu
<wxl> you mean lubuntu, meet ?
<meet> ya
<meet> lubuntu
<wxl> for a dual boot then?
<meet> yup wxl
<meet> got winxp on c: and created a l drive from lubuntu
<gordonjcp> wxl: :-)
<wxl> you don't see it in the partitioning part of the install?
<gordonjcp> meet: yeah, that should show up in the partitioner
<meet> i am seeing 3 drives. but its all too confusing
<wxl> what specifically do they say? you should have at least 2
<meet> in installation type i selected advanced
<wxl> and the third is probably a boot partition?
<meet> no. the first one is. sda1 sda2 and sda3
<gordonjcp> meet: have you got a thing that looks like this -> http://i44.tinypic.com/alok04.jpg
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot may be helpful
<meet> so sda3 is where i wanna install
<wxl> you know sda3 is the right one?
<meet> ya gordonjcp
<meet> wxl yup
<wxl> meet: so you should be good then? :D
<meet> i created it of 20gb its showing as 20gb
<meet> but how do i select it?
<gordonjcp> meet: you should just be able to click on it
<meet> in the list?
<gordonjcp> what does it say in the "Used" column?
<meet> 68mb
<gordonjcp> so that's definitely *not* your Windows install then
<meet> ya
<meet> so i wanna install lubuntu on that partition.
<gordonjcp> if you click on it, can you then click on "Change..."?
<wxl> hahahah gordonjcp
<meet> ya. like for example in the image u shown, i click on sdc1 and then click onchange
<gordonjcp> you may want to delete the partition and recreated it, a wee shade smaller, so you can fit some swap space in there
<gordonjcp> *recreate
<meet> ahh..could u tell me in detail?
<meet> from this screen how do i go about doing it
<gordonjcp> well have you got everything important backed up from your Windows partition?
<gordonjcp> or alternatively, if you break Windows how much do you care?
<meet> not from the windows partition no
<meet> i thought creating a partition and installing lubuntu their is possible
<gordonjcp> tbh I'd start by backing up the Windows stuff that I absolutely couldn't live without, before messing around with repartitioning disks for any reason
<gordonjcp> but anyway, if you click "Change..." on sda3, what options do you have?
<meet> now i already did that through windows and created the 20gb harddisk
<meet> so partition
<meet> on clicking change- edit a partition
<gordonjcp> right, good
<gordonjcp> and what else?
<gordonjcp> Use as: etc?
<meet> new partition size in mb use as format the partition mount point
<meet> ya
<gordonjcp> how much memory have you got?
<meet> ram? 512
<gordonjcp> okay, cool, make your partition about 19G
<gordonjcp> make it be ext4, and mark it for formatting
<meet> ok so about 19000 mb?
<gordonjcp> and make the mount point be /
<gordonjcp> yup
<meet> just a sec
<meet> whats the remaining 1 gb for?
<gordonjcp> swap
<gordonjcp> the oldschool way is to use twice as much swap as RAM
<meet> ok. so 19000 mb
<meet> next use as?
<gordonjcp> you've got a fairly small amount of RAM so you're going to want some swap
<gordonjcp> how likely are you to stuff another 512 in?
<meet> ok
<meet> no
<meet> highly unlikely :)
<gordonjcp> oh incidentally the swapspace is used for suspend-to-disk
<gordonjcp> and you want that
<meet> not really. my moms gonna use it. so stand by will be cool enough
<meet> no need of hibernation
<gordonjcp> right, so you should now have about 1G left as "Unused" in the partitioner
<meet> but still its good if i can have it
<meet> wait wait
<meet> i lagged
<meet> use as?
<gordonjcp> use as /
<gordonjcp> meet: are you familiar with the way that disks are laid out in Linux?
<meet> no just a sec
<meet> ext4 journaling file system?
<meet> format the partition? yes/no?
<meet> mount point?
<gordonjcp> right, use as ext4, format the partition (because VFAT is no use to you here), and the mount point is /
<meet> gordonjcp i selected the options u told me and clicked ok. it says writechange?
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> cross your fingers and hope the power doesn't go out
<meet> come on!! dont scare me!!
<gordonjcp> BANG!
<meet> ok got a little bar on far right
<meet> 1.2 gb in size
<meet> free space
<gordonjcp> yay
<gordonjcp> okay, select it, do what you just did for / but make this be swap
<gordonjcp> when you select "Use as:" to be swap, it won't give you the option to mount it
<meet> but i am not getting the change option
<gordonjcp> yeah, you want New... now
<meet> ok so clicked add>create a new partition
<meet>  size = full size
<meet> location beginning
<meet> use as > swap
<gordonjcp> sounds good
<meet> unable to select the mount point
<gordonjcp> well, you don't mount swap
<gordonjcp> so that's okay
<meet> :D ok
<gordonjcp> do you want a quick explanation of what's going on with all this?
<meet> ok so i have got a tick on sda3
<gordonjcp> yeah, that will be under "Format?"
<meet> right after this? is it ok?
<meet> ya but no tick on sda4 swap
<gordonjcp> well you should now have something like "/dev/sda3 ext4 <tick> 18000MB"
<meet> ya with a / under mount
<gordonjcp> and "/dev/sda4 swap <no tick> 1200MB"
<gordonjcp> yes
<meet> perfect
<gordonjcp> perfect, hit install now
<gordonjcp> and wait for a while
<meet> under used it shows unknown for swap
<gordonjcp> what you'll need to do once all this has finished, is read up on getting it to dual boot
<gordonjcp> yeah, that's fine
<meet> ok
<meet> device for bootloader installation?
<gordonjcp> basically you know that Linux (well, Unix in general) doesn't use drive letters like Windows does, right?
<gordonjcp> should be /dev/sda
<meet> ya it showing the whole hard disk space in bracket
<gordonjcp> yup
<meet> ok clicked install
<gordonjcp> so / is the root of the file system, everything else is below that rather like C:\ in Windows
<gordonjcp> however, this is the big difference - if you stick in another disk, it is mounted somewhere in the filesystem
<gordonjcp> so you stick in a USB stick, it's /dev/sdb
<gordonjcp> that will end up getting mounted somewhere like /media/somelabel
<meet> so there are no partitions?
<gordonjcp> yes, there are
<gordonjcp> but they're not assigned different letters
<gordonjcp> you mount them somewhere in the filesystem
<gordonjcp> a really common way to do it is to have a small partition, a biggish partition, a swap partition then a humoungous partition
<meet> ya hard to digest it all in go
<gordonjcp> so the small partition is mounted in /boot and contains files used to actually boot the system, the biggish partition is /
<gordonjcp> the swap is self-explanatory
<gordonjcp> and the humoungous partition is mounted as /home
<meet> but where do i get to see the partitions in them?
<meet> oh
<gordonjcp> well now, there's a file called /etc/fstab - File System TABle
<meet> is this method of partitioning more efficient?
<gordonjcp> well it has its advantages; some old systems don't like to boot off ext4 filesystems but you don't need to care about why
<gordonjcp> having /home on a separate partition keeps all your user data entirely separate, so if you decide to nuke the system and reinstall you can leave all your user home directories alone
<meet> hm
<meet> hey i am done
<gordonjcp> or you decide that your disk is too small, so you hang a second disk off the machine and move /home across to that
<meet> got a screen with no users or os suitable for importing from
<gordonjcp> yeah, that's okay
<meet> oops
<meet> its installing again?
<gordonjcp> yeah, it will do a few things first
<gordonjcp> when it's done it'll want to pull down a bunch of updates too
<meet> no but i did not select the install udpates option
<gordonjcp> okay, don't worry about that
<gordonjcp> you just need to do that when you're finished
<meet> i hope it works better than winxp and faster
<gordonjcp> meet: depends what you want to do
<gordonjcp> meet: my mum is using normal Ubuntu on a P4 3GHz with 1G of RAM, with absolutely no problems
<meet> as i told u.. my mom will use it mainly. so only browsing facebook mails recipe sites :D
<gordonjcp> but then all she really uses it for is browsing the web, sending emails and downloading stuff off her digital camera and putting new tunes on her iPod
<meet> so will lubuntu work on my config. 512mb 1.6ghz i guess p4
<bioterror> yes
<gordonjcp> yeah, should be fine
<bioterror> add more ram and even better
<bioterror> but I wont guarantee that flash videos will play smoothly
<gordonjcp> two ticks
<meet> ok. its stuck at the last stage of installation.
<meet> no. cool
<gordonjcp> meet: okay
<meet> continue testing or restart
<meet> i hope the grub stuff and all boot loader thingy is taken care of properly.
<gordonjcp> Compaq nc4200 laptop, 1G RAM, 1.86 Pentium M, Intel i945 video, playing back youtube in Chromium in full screen quite happily
<meet> should i restart?
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> you're done
<meet> yippie!!
<meet> but i dont want to scare my mom with all the entries en the boot meny
<meet> menu*
<meet> grub customizer?
<gordonjcp> hmm
<gordonjcp> well stick the lubuntu one at the top and make the timeout really short
<meet> wow it works 1000times faster than winxp
<meet> D:
<meet> :D
<gordonjcp> it's quick eh
<meet> yup
<meet> thanks a lottttttttt gordonjcp
<meet> :D
<meet> i am loving this thing. the chat community
<meet> do all ubuntu softwares work here?
<bioterror> less or more
<bioterror> what you find from the repository should work
<gordonjcp> incidentally this is the video I tested it with -> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qGHWZm0C-o
<gordonjcp> oops, too many http:// s
<meet> now that i have installed it what next steps should i take?
<gordonjcp> run the updater, if you haven't already
<meet> to make it completely working
<meet> are updates that important?
<gordonjcp> check you can still boot Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> yes, very much so
<gordonjcp> although Linux is inherently more secure than Windows for various excruciatingly technical reasons, it only stays that way if you keep it all patched up to date
<gordonjcp> fortunately this is quite easy
<meet> but once i updated linux mint on my laptop and the wireless stopped working
<gordonjcp> go to System Tools -> Update Manager and follow the instructions
<bioterror> 3.3.1 broke ath5k :D
<meet> i dont want to mess up lubuntu lkewise
<bioterror> if I remember right
<gordonjcp> ah, yeah, Linux Mint, yes...
<meet> so no such thing will occur with lubuntu right?
 * gordonjcp keeps it CoC-friendly
<gordonjcp> well never say never, but a lot of the Mint patches are distinctly iffy
<bioterror> mint doesnt patch kernels
<gordonjcp> generally Ubuntu as a whole has extremely good testing
<gordonjcp> bioterror: that's kind of my point
<meet> btw gordonjcp when will u be available again?
<wxl> mint is yuck
<gordonjcp> meet: I'm usually around GMTish daytime
<meet> right now i am leaving its 3 in the morning right now :D
<bioterror> I love mint chewing gum
<gordonjcp> but don't just bug me for help, bug other people too
<gordonjcp> ;-)
<meet> wanted to continue with the initial setting up of the essentials
<gordonjcp> well, what do you consider essential?
<gordonjcp> man, sylpheed looks awful
<meet> like wine and stuff
<gordonjcp> I really really must get my bum in gear and do some work on my UI fixes for it
<meet> also had to set up this computer on network
<gordonjcp> meet: System Tools -> Synaptic
<gordonjcp> meet: wifi or wired?
<meet> ok will u be available on saturday this time
<gordonjcp> wired should Just Work, wifi you need to click on the network symbol in the bottom right and stick in the key
<gordonjcp> probably not, I'll be in the pub
<meet> ok. is this channel always active?
<meet> thanks a lot again gordonjcp cya cheers
<wxl> yeah we're always here
<wxl> tho somtimes busy
<wxl> (case in point)
<Myrtti> it's a gordonjcp. RUN!
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: it's a crazy Finn!
<gordonjcp> wxl: I'm tempted to banhammer everyone in a channel next time someone asks if it's active all the time
<Unit193> You got the crazy Finn right....
<gordonjcp> /mode +b (no, we're closed Sundays and Bank Holidays)
<wxl> aw, it's better than other actions we've had …
<twistolime> I'm about to try installing the latest lubuntu precise daily live cd, and read on the forums about an issue where choosing full disk install will fail. Does anyone know about this?
<twistolime> What are the steps to take if this happens?
<Unit193> May want to try #ubuntu+1
#lubuntu 2012-04-13
<rawfodog> Hi, my laptop doesn't hibernate when I close the lid in ubuntu
<rawfodog> I was wondering how I can do this, because if I close the lid, the light just stays on and eventually starts to over heat the computer
<holstein> rawfodog: ubuntu? 10.04? 11.10?
<rawfodog> lubuntu
<rawfodog> the latest version
<holstein> lubuntu 11.10?
<rawfodog> yes
<holstein> when i set up an old laptop, i decided to just shut it down and not bother with sleep
<rawfodog> I dont want to do that.
<holstein> rawfodog: you might not have a choice with that hardware
<holstein> i would suggest getting something like the normal ubuntu live CD.. see if that sleeps as expected.. then you can learn what packages you need to add to lubuntu
<rawfodog> so it is all laptops ?
<holstein> rawfodog: no
<rawfodog> ubuntu sleeps when I close the lid
<holstein> rawfodog: im saying its potentially your hardware not being supported
<holstein> rawfodog: if ubuntu works, then you can learn what packages you need to add to lubuntu to make that work
<rawfodog> thanks for the help
<holstein> rawfodog: assuming its ubuntu 11.10 and lubuntu 11.10, and not different versions
<rawfodog> I'm not that experienced enough to do that
<holstein> rawfodog: the kernels are the same, so the support will be similar.. you just need to figure out what is missing
<holstein> rawfodog: i think most folks find xubuntu to be more in the middle
<Unit193> Check the BIOS, and the settings in xfce4-power-manager-settings
<Name141> Anyone got a link to the 32bit 12.04 beta?
<Name141> (and 64 bit.. might as well)
<Unit193> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-2/
<Name141> Unit193: That'll give me an idea of how it'll turn out , besides bugs fixed later on ?
<Unit193> I'd bet on changes before it's out.
<Name141> I just pray to God Unity isn't one of them :p
<Name141> or KDE
<Unit193> The L in Lubuntu is LXDE, that won't be one of thm.
<gordonjcp> heh
<gordonjcp> well, a lightweight Unity-like DE might not be a bad thing...
<Unit193> Not really sure if you can do that with Unity, but there was a mix up early precise where Lubuntu had Untiy.
<gordonjcp> Unit193: I don't think Unity is *that* heavyweight tbh, at least not the 2d version
<gordonjcp> what is nice is the level of integration between the apps
<gordonjcp> wow, chromium really is a horrible browser
<NQTropic> I gave it a go for a while, but still prefer firefox
<gordonjcp> it's unusable
<gordonjcp> there's no way to turn off that silly, patronising "This type of file can harm your computer" message when you click on PDFs
<gordonjcp> fatally broken
<NQTropic> I found it hard to browse porn sites, lol, like tube8 video streams work better in firefox, skipping sections of video causes pauses that don't recover in chromium
<ogra_> gilir, FYI the audacious armhf/armel bug is Bug #791304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791304 in projectm (Ubuntu) "projectm version 2.0.1+dfsg-12 failed to build on armel & armhf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791304
<gilir> ogra_, thanks, I'll keep an eye on it
<meet> how do i auto join channel at startup of xchat
<smile4love> bye :)
<smile4love> right click => add to startup
<smile4love> :p
<meet> no such option
<smile4love> :(
<smile4love> sorry, i don't know then
<smile4love> :(
<NQTropie> meet add it to favourites
<NQTropie> meet: Menu xchat-> Network list-> Edit -> type in #channel into "favourite channels"
<NQTropie> meet, seperate channels with a ,
<NQTropie> meet, then buy me a beer
<NQTropie> hmmm lol, I'm a tool he wasnt even here
<meet> will gnome apps work on lubuntu?
<NQTropie> <NQTropie> meet add it to favourites
<NQTropie> <NQTropie> meet: Menu xchat-> Network list-> Edit -> type in #channel into "favourite channels"
<NQTropie> <NQTropie> meet, seperate channels with a ,
<NQTropie> <NQTropie> meet, then buy me a beer
<NQTropie> <NQTropie> hmmm lol, I'm a tool he wasnt even here
<NQTropie> * meet (~meet@123.201.198.126) has joined #lubuntu
<NQTropie> meet yer, but when you install em they prolly install some gnome libs
<NQTropie> doh!
<meet> will cairo dock work well on lubuntu? got an old pc with less resources
<meet> how to setup a network between to ubuntu computers?
<bioterror> meet, what kind of network?
<bioterror> you men windows shares kind of network?
<meet> ya. i got a laptop connected wirelessly to the internet at home and another desktop wired
<meet> @bioterror
<bioterror> then you configure samba
<bioterror> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<smile4love> brb
<meet> bioterror i have to ubuntu pcs
<meet> not between windows and ubuntu
<meet> i want it between ubuntu and ubuntu
<meet> sry. 2 ubuntu*
<bioterror> you can use ssh, nfs, what ever you want
<bioterror> but I prefer samba, even between ubuntu and arch linux and windows computers
<bioterror> in home network
<bioterror> from outside I use ssh
<smile4love> :)
<meet> can u give me a step by step tut?
<bioterror> open your pcmanfm
<bioterror> press ctrl+l
<bioterror> and type
<bioterror> ssh://ip.address.to.another.computer/
<bioterror> and there you go
<bioterror> gvfs <3
<meet> that easy?
<bioterror> ofcourse you should install first: on every computer
<bioterror> openssh-server :D
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<meet> ok installed ssh-server
<meet> now will that command work? what all files are visible?
<holstein> meet: whatever the user has permissions for
<meet> its giving an erro
<meet> file location not mounted
<meet> something like that
<meet> holstein
<meet> bioterror getting an error
<holstein> meet: it?
<meet> the ssh command
<holstein> meet: open a terminal and make sure you can ssh into the remote machine..
<meet> ssh:// ip address
<holstein>  ssh ipaddress
<holstein> or, ssh username@ipaddress
<holstein> the space is important
<meet> it says network is unreachable
<holstein> meet: they will both need to be online
<holstein> meet: you can try pining the ip
<holstein> ping -c 6 ipaddress
<holstein> ping -c 6 192.168.0.1 for example
<holstein> if you cant ping it, you wont be able to ssh into it
<meet> they are online
<holstein> meet: cool.. if they are configured properly, you will be able to ping, and then ssh
<meet> they laptop pinged the desktop. but the ssh ip in filemanager is giving a blank screen
<holstein> meet: open a terminal and ssh into it from there
<holstein> if that works, consider trying the application gigolo
<meet> when i ssh from the terminal on laptop it asks for passwd i entered the desktop passwd and logged in
<meet> now the prompt shows meet@lubuntu
<meet> so i am on desktop
<meet> right? now how do i share the files?
<meet> wow that was easy. :) but i am able to share only from the laptop
<meet> all done well
<meet> lubuntu is not helping much in ssh commands. just a copied a file from the laptop to the dekstop.
<meet> i was able to play a game on ubuntu using wine .. but its not working on lubuntu..what could be the reason?
<pmatulis> anyone else on beta2 having problems with the calendar applet?
<smile4love> doei! :) (dutch for bye :p )
<silverarrow> everything goes wrong today
<silverarrow> I cannot boot lubuntu on a HP laptop
<silverarrow> and a new wireless adaptor will not connectg
<silverarrow> any idea why lubuntu will not boot up to normal desktop, but to a command line state
<silverarrow> like a black screen
<silverarrow> I get the normal lubuntu blue screen for a while then I get to choose which way to boot or to install
<silverarrow> then blue screen again then the black command terminal state
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<silverarrow> hi John
<silverarrow> hi NQTropic
<NQTropic> hi silverarrow
<silverarrow> not much activity here tonight
<silverarrow> I am trying to boot lubuntu on a HP laptop
<NQTropic> ok
<silverarrow> and it will not behave
<silverarrow> I boot up to a terminal like state
<silverarrow> I get as far as the boot up stage, where you can choose "try lubuntu with out any change to the system" "install lubuntu" ....
<SilverLion> good evening ... just re-migrating to lubuntu. has anyone experience with SIGIL (an Editor to create Epub Files) and Lubuntu
<SilverLion> ??
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> no unfortunately
<silverarrow> and it's really slow here tonight
<silverarrow> though I like lubuntu
<SilverLion> silverarrow, hey brother ;)
<silverarrow> hi silverlion lol
<silverarrow> lost connection
 * SilverLion has a weak wifi too
<SilverLion> that is why i am going offline ;) and in front of my tv
<SilverLion> cu later!
<Poliv> hi all
<Poliv> are all security patches arriving in same time in lubuntu as in ubuntu ?
<Poliv> please
<EvilResistance> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> just a thought :P
<EvilResistance> Poliv: Lubuntu and Ubuntu share the same repositories, as security updates are applied in "ubuntu" it includes all the semi-official derivatives (lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu)
<EvilResistance> last i checked at least
<Poliv> thanks !
<Poliv> jsute one more question: as the new LTS 12.04 is almost out, afaik, will there a lubuntu release on 12.04 as alternate supporting full disk encryption ?
<Poliv> i'm on the page
<Poliv> but can't see the full disk encryption http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-2/
<EvilResistance> that'd be a question for the Lubuntu devs, or #ubuntu+1 i think
<EvilResistance> also for all i know they may not have decided yet
<EvilResistance> (they should have though)
<Poliv> ok i may ask them !
<Poliv> thanks for your answer EvilResistance  :)
<EvilResistance> also dont take my word for everything, when I say "I think' or "For all I know" that means i'm uncertain, but its more than likely the devs know
<EvilResistance> :P
<Poliv> ok :)
#lubuntu 2012-04-14
<meet> i was able to play a  game on ubuntu some time back.. but its not opening on lubuntu
<souliaq> Hi, I need a channel for general linux programming questions.
<EvilResistance> ##programming ?
<EvilResistance> or ##linux ?
<souliaq> C++ programming
<souliaq> in Linux, I missing some components in Windows like Windows Registry
<souliaq> I need put per user config in some POSIX way
<meet> how to remove lubuntu and install ubuntu?
<mysteriousdarren> meet: is this a clean install? lubuntu install? ubuntu install? other>
<mysteriousdarren> ?
<EvilResistance> meet:  depending on what you want specifically, either clean install Ubuntu over the partition, if you dont want the programs that're bundled with Lubuntu, or just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  if you dont mind the leftovers from Lubuntu remaining
<EvilResistance> but yeah, we do need more info, whats its current setup, what're you wanting, etc.
<meet> no i dont want lubuntu completely. on my computer i got 3 partitions. c,d,l. c=winxp and l=lubuntu
<meet> i want to remove lubuntu from l and replace with ubuntu
<EvilResistance> that'd require some advanced partitioning, which can be tricky
<EvilResistance> (semi-advanced, rather)
<meet> will loggin to winxp and writing the mbr using easybcd and formating l drive help?
<EvilResistance> not really, the semi-advanced partitioning was in reference to installing Ubuntu to "L" without overwriting the entire disk (including C and D)
<meet> i did that with lubuntu
<meet> in winxp i can see three partitions with l: for lubuntu.. so will not formating the partition and writing the windows bootloader remove lubuntu?
<meet> will this not help?
<kanliot> go into windows xp
<kanliot> format the lubuntu partiton
<kanliot> you're done
<kanliot> installing ubuntu will fix grub
<meet> so after i format the parition and restart will booting from ubuntu cd work?
<meet> @ kanliot
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> actually you can also format in the ubuntu cd
<meet> thats easy.. so need to write the windows bootloader using any software?
<kanliot> nope
<meet> thanks kanliot
<kanliot> you can hang out here if you have any questions
<AquaGirlLove> Hi.
<bioterror> morning
<AquaGirlLove> I am having some trouble installing Lubuntu onto my HP Pavilion Slimline.
<AquaGirlLove> I am trying to dual boot the computer with Win 7 and Lubuntu.
<AquaGirlLove> I go through the entire installation process, but when I reboot after it is done, I keep starting in Win 7.
<AquaGirlLove> For some odd reason, Grub does not start up.
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> wait a sec
<AquaGirlLove> Okay. :)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bioterror> there you go
<bioterror> that should help you to fix it
<AquaGirlLove> Thank you. :)
<bioterror> you can use 2nd option to get boot-repair
<bioterror> if you use your lubuntu live media which you created
<AquaGirlLove> hmm...
<AquaGirlLove> I will try that.  Thank you so much! :D
<kanliot> girllove is it possible you messed up when you installed lubuntu?
<bioterror> kanliot, hardly
<AquaGirlLove> I just bought the computer today.
<kanliot> for example there is an option to select which disk to install grub 2
<kanliot> you selected the right disk?
<AquaGirlLove> I selected /sda and not any of the /sda1 or /sda2
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> as I said, hardly ;)
<AquaGirlLove> I thought maybe Microsoft started to impose that BIOS lockdown.
<AquaGirlLove> I have never had an issue like this in the past with other comptuers when installing Lubuntu.
<bioterror> and you can disable that from the BIOS
<bioterror> and it' not Microsoft
<bioterror> it's the hardware vendors ;)
<AquaGirlLove> Ahh...
<bioterror> Microsoft just uses the possibility to use that feature to secure their operating system
<bioterror> and I see nothing wrong in it
<AquaGirlLove> Let me try the boot repairto see how that goes.
<AquaGirlLove> Again, thank you for your help. :)
<bioterror> I believe this was not the last time we see her ;)
<AquaGirlLove> Hi.  Just wanted to thank you, bioterror.  The boot-repair did the trick. :)
<bioterror> you're welcome
<AquaGirlLove> Have a wonderful night. :)
<AquaGirlLove> Bye. :)
<bioterror> it's morning :D
<AquaGirlLove> Have a wonderful day! :D
<bioterror> but hope you like your lubuntu on your new laptop
<AquaGirlLove> Bye. :)
<bioterror> I will!
<AquaGirlLove> I like it!
<AquaGirlLove> I have been using it since 10.04.
<AquaGirlLove> Or was that 10.10...
<bioterror> 10.10 was a great release
<AquaGirlLove> I really like the speed of LXDE.
<AquaGirlLove> Anyway, you have a wonderful day, and thank you for your help. :)  Bye bye for now. :)
<kanliot> i don't get it
<kanliot> with her laptop
<kanliot> why would grub not install in the first place?
<bioterror> becouse 0 was 1 and 1 was 0
<kanliot> is that binary for sarcasm?
<kanliot> i can't tell
<kanliot> ;)
<bioterror> have you seen the movie Magnolia
<kanliot> no
<bioterror> well, in the end it has a good explanation for things ;)
<kanliot> man i'm actually kind of happy they fixed one bug annoying me
<kanliot> transmission would always show new windows behind existing windows.... and they fixed it... in transmission
<smile4love> hi :)
<NQTropic> hi
<smile4love> NQTropic: how are you? :)
<NQTropic> not bad, Saturday evening, having a few drinks
<NQTropic> u?
<smile4love> NQTropic: i'm fine! :D
<smile4love> Very sleepy however 9.9
<NQTropic> 9.9?
<NQTropic> oh that's the eyes right
<smile4love> yes! that are the eyes (chatzilla)
<NQTropic> I'm listening to some mp3's before some mates come get me in about 45min
<smile4love> NQTropic: they will kidnap you :o
<NQTropic> to drink, talk shit and play poker
<NQTropic>  smile4love: what version of lubuntu are you running?
<smile4love> NQTropic: i was running 11.10 a month ago :)
<NQTropic> and now?
<smile4love> nothing. Linux Mint Debian Edition (Xfce)
<smile4love> :)
<smile4love> handles printing (cups & samba) better :)
<smile4love> however, i'm using some lxde components (lxterminal, pcmanfm)
<NQTropic> oh I see
<NQTropic> not sure that I like the idea of a rolling release distro
<smile4love> NQTropic: I like it :)
<smile4love> I enabled debian sid repository's :)
<smile4love> Just a few packages that stuck to and old version because of package dependencies :)
<smile4love> * an
<NQTropic> I like to install a system and keep it the same and stable, only add security updates if I decide
<smile4love> NQTropic: I want to recieve improvements over time :)
<NQTropic> I do a clean install with a new version if I want that
<smile4love> :)
<saint33> hi folks
<saint33> does anyone have any tweaks for Lubuntu to make it better ?
<bioterror> another's better is others not so bettre
<bioterror> better
<saint33> that's true :)
<bioterror> but if you have anything in mind, let us know
<bioterror> maybe we can help you
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ maybe there is something
<saint33> I already have a few drive and swap tweaks, and the chromium no-cache setup to make things faster
<bodhi_zazen> better is in the eyes of the beholder, you will need to be more specific in what you want of lubuntu
<saint33> looking to make things faster or use less memory, that's all really
<bodhi_zazen> Are you using swap ?
<saint33> nope, 2gb memory and using tmpfs instead, works perfectly
<bodhi_zazen> If not, then it is a long run for a short slide to use "less memory"
<bodhi_zazen> Who care if you are using 60 mb (openbox) or 300 mb (Unity), firefox is not going to run any faster or slower
<saint33> and noatime by default to speed up drive access
<bodhi_zazen> Unused RAM is wasted RAM
<saint33> heh yeah, agreed.
<saint33> am onl tweaking so I can have things running on ancient tech
<bodhi_zazen> I used to do a lot of that sort of stuff, but honestly it does not make that big a difference unless you are benchmarking or doing a disk intense task
<bodhi_zazen> Write 10,000 1K files to disk -> now overwrite them with /dev/zero , sure it will be faster
<bodhi_zazen> but firefox is not going to run *that* much faster
<saint33> many little tweaks add up though...
<bodhi_zazen> yea, but many of them also risk data loss
<saint33> true, depending on tweak...  I'll stick with the current one's for now... was just curious to see what was available to try
<bodhi_zazen> Your system is going to cache writes to disk , and perform them in the background
<bodhi_zazen> so firefox is not going to run any faster while you read what I am typing on IRC
<bodhi_zazen> so unless you run benchmarks ...
<saint33> I use chromium and opera, no firefox here
<bodhi_zazen> OK, same applies to those
<bodhi_zazen> Most of the firefox slow downs are due to extensions
<bodhi_zazen> FF w/o extensions is fast enough
<saint33> yeah seen a few setups with tonnes installed...
<saint33> that's why I like OPera, it's all included already
<saint33> what do you normally do after a fresh install ?
<bodhi_zazen> You can do a few kernel tweaks, but, it is hard to beat the defaults
<bodhi_zazen> to do so you need to have a firm understanding of the kernel and your hardware
<saint33> yeah, I dont wanna end up compiling a new kernel each time
<bodhi_zazen> In general, if there were a magic tweak that would boost your performance, it would already be enabled
<bodhi_zazen> You need to balance speed with data integrity
<saint33> agreed...  the main one's I do are the noatime, no chromium cache and tempfs
<bodhi_zazen> and if you are not using swap, memory tweaks are not going to get you anywhere
<saint33> and since 10.04 my system has run stable...
<saint33> you know how lxde uses blackbox themes for the titles...  have you ever found a theme engine to allow blackbox themes on the actual controls as well ???
<bodhi_zazen> I do not think it uses blackbox, not sure about that one
<bodhi_zazen> openbox
<saint33> *box themes for the titles only... for openbox...  am kinda looking to get a gtk engine that lets you use the same theme for standard controls to tie in the look/feel/colours
<Gege71> hello
<saint33> hi Gege71
<saint33> wb bodhi_zazen
<saint33> *box themes for the titles only... for openbox...  am kinda looking to get a gtk engine that lets you use the same theme for standard controls to tie in the look/feel/colours
<bodhi_zazen> doh -) wrong button
<saint33> :)
<bodhi_zazen> lxappearance ?
<saint33> here's an example...  I find a really nice openbox theme that I like, it changes the windows nicely but now I have to find a GTK theme to match the windows...
<bodhi_zazen> yep
<bodhi_zazen> gtk is separate from openbox
<saint33> what I would like is a gtk engine that lets you use the actual openbox theme for the buttons as well, windows etc.
<saint33> a gtk theme that changes as your openbox windows change.. so they match :)
<bodhi_zazen> http://zenix-os.net/screenshots/openbox.html
<bodhi_zazen> I do not know a front end that changes gtk themes and openbox theme at the same time
<saint33> am dreaming too much probably :)
<saint33> although I do like this one: http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2009/09/3899654049_7eb94a24ff_o.png
<bodhi_zazen> I prefer dark themes
<saint33> like this: http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs22/f/2007/337/b/f/Zenner_by_thrynk.png
<saint33> same theming only inverted for wallapper
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/gentoo.png
<saint33> ahh very nice, using tint2 ?
<bodhi_zazen> saint33: my gentoo install uses 60 Mb at login
<bodhi_zazen> yea, I prefer tint2 to the lxde panel
<saint33> am using Lubuntu for simplicity and 108mb at desktop
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/gma500/preview_blog.png
<saint33> http://i44.tinypic.com/1591eb.jpg my desktop
<bodhi_zazen> http://bodhizazen.net/img/gma500/gma500_2.png
<saint33> nice, I love the minimal look
<saint33> and faenzxa icons :)
<bioterror> my lubunt installation uses all the ram I have on this laptop :D
<bodhi_zazen> It is a custom 12.04 remix
<bioterror> so doesnt matter how much I have when this logs to desktop since starting chromium eats all
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo bioterror
<saint33> havent updated just yet... 11.10 for now with a few added repo's and virtualbox for testing
<bioterror> evening bodhi
<saint33> hi bio...  yeah, I want my apps to use the available memory, not the OS (like windows)
<saint33> may i see your desktop bioterror
<bioterror> lubuntu?
<saint33> yeah, I like to see how ppl have it setup :)
<bioterror> saint33, quite like this: http://ricecows.org/lubuntu-11.10.png
<saint33> nice...  I like your ocnky setup
<saint33> lol, and the hostname :)
<saint33> lemmie ask you something tho, is reiserfs worth using ? compared to ext4 ?
<bioterror> not that much
<bioterror> but stay away from the btrfs ;)
<saint33> lol, [phoronix] keep saying it's getting better, but not that much...  I like ext4 for now
<bioterror> ext4 is a golden path
<bioterror> I've been experimenting with jfs, MurderFS and others ;)
<saint33> yeah I tried jfs and xfs once and wasn't impressed...  ext4 with noatime and tmpfs works well enough for me
<saint33> am looking forward to testing noveau more than anything else with 12.04
<bioterror> xfs is solid!
<bioterror> I have my video files on xfs
<saint33> my external HD is ext2...
<saint33> and any flash drive I boot from is ext2 as well...
<bioterror> you can use ext4 without journaling :P
<saint33> I have ubuntu 11.10 on a flash drive so i can repair windows machines and formatted to ext2 so it cant get a virus incase I dont hit that boot from usb key quick enough :)
<saint33> thx for the advice guys, laters :)
<Osmodivs_> Hello. My multiple card reader device detects my CF and SD card, but cant open it, not even mount it
<Osmodivs_> sudo mount /dev/sdc1
<Osmodivs_> mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Osmodivs_> How can I read my cards?
<smile4ever> Osmodivs_: try sudo mkdir /dev/sdc1
<smile4ever> and then sudo mount /dev/sdc1
<smile4ever> but you have to specify what you want to mount
<smile4ever> :p
<Osmodivs_> smile4ever, Well, in the Disk Utility, cards are detected as EOS_DIGITAL and CANON_DC and the first is detected in /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 and the second card in /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1
<Osmodivs_> But I'll try what you suggested
<Osmodivs_> sudo mkdir /dev/sdc1
<Osmodivs_> mkdir: cannot create directory `/dev/sdc1': File exists
<Osmodivs_> Hm...
<Osmodivs_> The Disk Utility tells me this: Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdc1 is not a valid block device
<Osmodivs_> How can I make Lubuntu read my CF and SD cards? They can't be mounted or read
<Osmodivs_> Well, the system detects them, Lubuntu just won't show it's contents
<maximoto> hey i now can use the browser plus i now run ubuntu
<Osmodivs_> maximoto, Nice. Do you know how to solve this problem? Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1 is not a valid block device
<maximoto> osmodivs: what is it for? a diver you are trying to detect
<Osmodivs_> maximoto, No, I want to read my CF and SD memory cards
<Osmodivs_> I can see them on the Disk utility, but can't mount them
<maximoto> i believe you have to use a multi card reader
<maximoto> usb port end
<Osmodivs_> maximoto, I have one...
<Osmodivs_> Ah, USB port end...hm...
<maximoto> and it's not working?
<Osmodivs_> Like, what do you think is wrong with the one I have on my PC?
<Osmodivs_> Well, it is reading my cards, but Lubuntu won't show its contents, because can't mount them
<maximoto> try file manager
<Osmodivs_> df -h
<Osmodivs_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Osmodivs_> /dev/sda1             145G   74G   64G  54% /
<Osmodivs_> udev                  2.0G  4.0K  2.0G   1% /dev
<Osmodivs_> tmpfs                 792M  852K  792M   1% /run
<Osmodivs_> none                  5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<Osmodivs_> none                  2.0G  312K  2.0G   1% /run/shm
<maximoto> file manager normally works for me when i use the multi card reader, you will see your device at the left
<Osmodivs_> maximoto, Yes, I can see them, but can't read its contents
<maximoto> does your card has a switch on it that reads lock
<Osmodivs> Had to rebbot cause Lubuntu crashed... Anyway! Where was I?
<Osmodivs> maximoto, Yeah, I can see the green LED, it is ON, but, can't mount it
<Osmodivs> Thanks anyway
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone clever with lubuntu install that resist a bit
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> I have trouble booting lubuntu on a HP laptop
<gordonjcp> silverarrow: don't ask to ask
<silverarrow> I boot up to a terminal like state
<silverarrow> I get the initial boot choices, "try with no change to system" "install lubuntu" etc...
<silverarrow> but after that, the terminal like state, which only says something about commands and "sudo" commands
<silverarrow> I haven't found anything on this type of trouble googeling
<silverarrow> any ideas?
<silverarrow> gordonjcp: ?
<silverarrow> I tried puppy linux and it boots fine
<silverarrow> however I like something more stable like lubuntu or ubuntu
<silverarrow> I have dual core cpu and 3GB ram
<silverarrow> came originally with Vista
<gordonjcp> silverarrow: really you'd need to give the actual error messages
<silverarrow> laptop  has hardly been used though, until now
<silverarrow> I shall have to boot lubuntu and write down message
<silverarrow> I thought it might be a known issue
<silverarrow> I boot into a shell that states it allows for sudo comands
<silverarrow> and I get no further
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I mount my CF memeory card? All I get is this message: mount: can't find sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: from the command line?
<gordonjcp> you'd need to specify the device *and* the mount point
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: Yes, that's what I've been doing, but I can't
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: Can you tell me how?
<gordonjcp> okay, are you sure that /dev/sdc1 is a valid filesystem?
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: That's what the Disk utility says, When I insert the CF card
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: you want something like "sudo mount /dev/disk /path/to/mountpoint"
<Osmodivs> What is the "path to mount point?
<Osmodivs> All I know is the /dev/sdc path
<Osmodivs> I did not know of any other paths
<gordonjcp> the path to the mount point
<gordonjcp> wherever you want that to be
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: This is what I got:
<Osmodivs> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/30186
<gordonjcp> I can't see that
<Osmodivs> sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media
<Osmodivs> mount: /dev/sdc1 is not a valid block device
<gordonjcp> well that suggests that /dev/sdc1 is not really a partition on the card
<gordonjcp> are you sure it says /dev/sdc1 and not /dev/sdc ?
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: Strange, my CF is FAT
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: I've had tried both with no success
<gordonjcp> hm
<gordonjcp> same error both times?
<Osmodivs> sudo mount /dev/sdc /media
<Osmodivs> mount: /dev/sdc is not a valid block device
<gordonjcp> weird
<Osmodivs> An I really need this 64GB CF for backup my files
<Osmodivs> dang!
<Osmodivs> trying to remove it safely says:
<Osmodivs> Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdc
<Osmodivs> USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-4)
<Osmodivs> Cannot open /dev/sdc: No such device or address
<gordonjcp> wow
<gordonjcp> that doesn't sound great
<Osmodivs> What could be wrong?
<gordonjcp> I don't know, maybe you could check the output of dmesg when you plug the card in
<Osmodivs> I have no idea on how to do that...
<gordonjcp> open a terminal, type "dmesg"
<gordonjcp> plug the CF card in, do it again
<gordonjcp> see what it says
<Osmodivs> [   55.477478] sd 6:0:0:1: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<Osmodivs> [   55.477488] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdc] Unhandled error code
<Osmodivs> [   55.477491] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdc]  Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<Osmodivs> [   55.477496] sd 6:0:0:1: [sdc] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 07 57 fc ad 00 00 01 00
<Osmodivs> [   55.477507] end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 123206829
<Osmodivs> It's gotta be that
<gordonjcp> yowch
<gordonjcp> sounds like your card is stuffed
<Osmodivs> Stuffed?
<Osmodivs> Like, no more room left?
<gordonjcp> broken
<Osmodivs> Oh, broken...
<Osmodivs> BROKEN!?
<gordonjcp> if you've got a different card reader or USB cable, give that a go
<Osmodivs> Hm... perhaps my card reader is stuffed physically
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: Maybe, yes. I need another card reader, well, $30USD more to spend
<gordonjcp> Osmodivs: a 64M CF card is probably quite old
<gordonjcp> and they do have a finite lifespan
<Osmodivs> gordonjcp: It is only 2 years old
#lubuntu 2012-04-15
<NQTropic> how are we all doing?
<kanliot> watching this
<kanliot> http://videosift.com/video/Japanese-Girl-Gets-Eaten-by-Monster
 * KM0201 is doing good.. :0
<kanliot> now watching this
<kanliot> http://videosift.com/video/Zizek-on-European-Anti-Immigration-Sentiment
<NQTropie> hey all
<bioterror> NQTropie, hi
<NQTropic> hi :)
<NQTropic> just testing out my new mobile broadband usb on netbook
<NQTropic> for travel usage tomorrow
<bioterror> seems to work
<NQTropic> how are we all doing?
<kalle_r_> Hi, does Lubuntu has any nerds for a packager or translator? :)
<kalle_r_> ups, needs* xD
<kalle_r_> HELLLOOOOOO!!!!!
<Roasted> hi
<Roasted> I just installed "Desktop Sharing" on Lubuntu and cannot find it. Am I crazy or did it install under a weird name?
<Unit193> Roasted: Alright, what is "Desktop Sharing" and where did you get it?
<exploitable> Is it possible to install Lubuntu from Ubuntu using "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"? Because it doesn't seem to work... (but it works when I try to install Xubuntu using xubuntu-desktop)!?
<Sentynel> exploitable: it's possible and it works; you might need to select the correct environment from the login screen though
<exploitable> Sentynel: is LXDE faster than Xfce?
<kanliot> maybe it's faster.  nobody is sure
<Sentynel> exploitable: the overall resource usage should be lower in lxde than xfce; "faster" is a more difficult question to aanswer
<kanliot> mainly it has less bloat than xfce
<exploitable> Ok, thanks. I'll give it a try next weekend :)
<kanliot> hey is there a wiki for screen resolutions not getting detected?  I'm trying to help somebody on the forum
<Unit193> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kanliot> ty unit193
<kanliot> better than i hoped for!
<kanliot> any objections to adding that page to the help wiki page?
<Unit193> Err... What? Don't take from that page and put on another, that'll leave 2 places to update it and that's just silly.
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> i'll post what i do and you can review it
<kanliot> is the start menu on lubuntu called the lxde menu
<kanliot> or is there a proper name?
<bioterror> lxmenu or something like that
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Sergeant_bob> Hello
<twistolime> How do I change the light blue color "panel" at the top of chromium? I've tried playing with a few settings in the look and feel settings, but nothing affects chromium
<Unit193> You'd have to change that in chromium I'd think, maybe themem but I bet not.
<twistolime> As in, install a theme from chrome webstore?
<twistolime> It must be configurable
<Unit193> I'd think so as well.
<Unit193> twistolime: Settings > personal stuff
<Unit193> (Chromium on a really slow computer over ssh, :D)
<twistolime> Checking...
<Unit193> Closer to the end.
<gordonjcp> I gave up on chromium
<Unit193> Yep, purged it a while ago.
<gordonjcp> it's pretty, but it's so slow compared to firefox
<gordonjcp> and apparently there's no way to get rid of that annoying "this file may harm your computer" when you click on a pdf
<Unit193> Nope, but it's slower compared to firefox, and I'm running v13.
<twistolime> Unit193: i dont know how i missed that! Changing it to gtk+ theme is perfect!
<Unit193> Great.
<twistolime> So firefox 11 is fast than chromium?
<twistolime> faster than
<Unit193> Hmmmm... Been a bit since that one for me, but I'm not fond of chromium in the first place so you can run some tests and see what you think is correct.
<twistolime> Also: I changed default font on lubuntu from ubuntu 11, to ubuntu 10. It looks great except window title font didnt change. How do I change that?
<Unit193> I'd think it'd be in with the rest in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<twistolime> Got it. Thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Very good.
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> just downloaded / installed wine from the synaptic pkg mgr
<genoobie> cannot find the app
<Unit193> You use wine to run other programs, you don't exactly use wine itself.
<mayko> arglebargle! WTF is it with me, *ubuntu, and mic/sound issues?!
#lubuntu 2013-04-08
<Compy> sheesh, no matter where I go, I can't get away from chalcedony!
<chalcedony> lol
<chalcedony> greetings dear Compy :)
<Compy> yo
<chalcedony> missed you around
<Compy> yeah, I've been keeping super busy. How are you?
<chalcedony> Compy, ok ty
<chalcedony> just hanging around mostly
<Vivekananda> hey there
<Vivekananda> anyone here ?
<kewel> hi lubuntu 12.04 piii1ghz 512mb -- did 'sudo apt-get install radiotray'.  I've got the RadioTray icon in my menu under sound/video but it does nothing.  anyone got any ideas?
<kewel> hmm .. ran 'radiotray' at the cli and it mentions gnome a couple times.
<kewel> not kewel
<wxl> not sure what that is kewel
<wxl> will check it
<kewel> hi
<kewel> it's supposed to be a lightweight internet radio client
<wxl> strange
<wxl> the only way to use it is through the tray?
<kewel> pfff i dono!
<kewel> i saw somescreen shots that were in ubuntu
<kewel> but welp this isn't ubuntu ..
<wxl> harumph
<kewel> however when I *did* install radiotray-lubuntu!!
<kewel> strike the when part
<wxl> no, you installed radiotray
<wxl> every screenshot i see shows a gnome system tray
<wxl> which you don't have
<kewel> I did 'sudo apt-get install radio-tray' but the packages it installed had lubuntu in their names
<wxl> and widgets made for it are not compatible with lxpanel
<kewel> aha
<wxl> however nowhere does it make it clear that it's specifically gnome-related
<kewel> welp, I'm just hoping to find a [*really*] lightweight internet radio prog
<wxl> mpg123
<wxl> can't get lighter
<wxl> but it's cli only
<wxl> and that assumes you only use mp3 stations
<kewel> ehh.. I wouldn't mind, but this machine is used by other folks
<kewel> in the past I used live365.com which is a streaming web page .. but on this old puter it's really slow at getting some sound to come out!
<wxl> mplayer works, too
<wxl> so does vlc
<wxl> i'm sure audacity, aqualung, etc.
<kewel> streaming stations?
<wxl> almost everything will do the trick
<kewel> shows how much I know about that
<kewel> I tohught audacity was a sound editor .....
<kewel> =P
<wxl> oops
<kewel> audacious perhaps?
<wxl> not audacity
<wxl> yep
<kewel> werd
<kewel> got that
<kewel> open url
<kewel> looking for sumpin a bit more user friendly
<wxl> lightweight != user-friendly as a general rule
<wxl> what is it that you want?
<kewel> hahah
<kewel> a helicopter to rdo
<kewel> rdo
<kewel> rio
<kewel> point and click radio stations
<wxl> miro maybe?
<wxl> not sure if there's a linux version to be honest
<wxl> but it's NOT light
<wxl> yep there is one
<kewel> then it prolly won't do.
<kewel> just not enough stuff out there for lubuntu sometimes
<wxl> but what i'm trying to tell you is that you can't have your cake and eat it too
<wxl> there's lots of things about lubuntu that aren't user friendly
<kewel> maybe best off trying out webbased stations
<wxl> but they're light
<kewel> zactally
<wxl> but there's TONS of stuff available for lubuntu. cuz almost everything is
<kewel> maybe I should be typing about lxde
<kewel> wait that is the window man right?
<wxl> what i'm telling you is everything that's available for ubuntu is available for lubuntu
<kewel> got that
<kewel> what am I thinking of
<kewel> not gnome, not kde
<kewel> but ....
<wxl> yep, lxde
<kewel> lxde?
<wxl> if you want things that don't require gnome or kde there are STILL tons of things
<wxl> many apps don't require any one of those, but run off of qt or gtk or other libs
<kewel> lxde can use those libs too?
<wxl> yep because they're not de specific
<wxl> my guess is this will fix your problem: http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/
<wxl> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> Package streamtuner does not exist in quantal
<wxl> doh
<wxl> ah
<wxl> !info streamtuner2
<ubottu> streamtuner2 (source: streamtuner2): Browser for Internet Radio Stations. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-5 (quantal), package size 262 kB, installed size 900 kB
<wxl> …which, as an example, uses gtk
<kewel> back
<kewel> does it work with lubuntu?
<wxl> apparently you're not paying attention :)
<wxl> if it uses gtk or qt it works universally
<wxl> this uses gtk
<kewel> hmm
<kewel> checking itout ...
<kewel> is it as simple as an apt-get command?
<wxl> they all are
<kewel> not squeemish but tired. =/
<kewel> wxl: you still around?
<kewel> uh installing a deb package, and it tells me a newer version is found in the 'software channel'.  wth is that?!
<kewel> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wxl> kewel: sorry disappeared. sudo apt-get install streamtuner2
<wxl> anywho off to bed
<kewel> hey cool
<kewel> just wanted to say I got streamtuner2 working and it's badass
<kewel> tons of stations and launches audacious to the correct urls
<kewel> =)
<kewel> peace
<kewel> oh and streamtuner2 isn't what I was really looking for.  but it is badass.
<kewel> heh
<kewel> dono if I can teach my housemates to use it is what I mean. =/
<kewel> o wel.  peace
<pjotr> Hello, I have a question about the Lubuntu download page
<pjotr> Perhaps it's a good idea to present the LTS version as the primary eye-catching download option. Not as a semi-hidden option under "Previous releases". So that beginners with Lubuntu, will usually pick the LTS.
<pjotr> Reason: as we know, starting with Raring, support for intermediate ("standard") releases will be halved to nine months.
<pjotr> As Mark Shuttleworth said: "Our working assumption is that the latest interim release is used by folks who will be involved, even if tangentially, in the making of Ubuntu, and LTS releases will be used by those who purely consume it." http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1246
<pjotr> What do you think?
<Touhou11> I disagree, interim releases should still be usable for an "average" user and stable, otherwise they're pointless being called a release
<Touhou11> Packages in LTS releases can be drastically out of date after a year or two
<pjotr> The main issue here is support period, I think. It's not nice for a beginner to be forced to upgrade very quickly...
<pjotr> key word is "forced"
<Touhou11> It depends what level of support a user expects
<pjotr> security updates
<Touhou11> We could mimic the approch of this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Touhou11> It makes it clear to the user they need to choose between long support or features
<pjotr> Touhou11: that's an idea... Do you know who's in charge of that?
<phillw> pjotr: lubuntu 12.04 will continue to receive security updates, however it is not an LTS in so far as the 'lubuntu specific' parts will receive updates.
<phillw> it already has been discussed about having 14.04 as an LTS.
<phillw> the rules actually state you need two 'normal' releases prior to your 1st LTS, 12.04 was our second 'normal' release, albeit that it will have security updates for things like the kernel for a longer period of time than is expected for a 'normal' release.
<pjotr> phillw: I see... Yes, that complicates matters for now
<pjotr> Nevertheless, for a beginner with Lubuntu, 12.04 will often be the better choice after April 25, I think
<pjotr> Have you maybe an idea how that "fact" could be presented on the download page?
<pjotr> for "fact", read "consideration". More suitable, I think. :-)
<pjotr> it's not just new kernels you'll keep getting in 12.04, but also things like a new Firefox and a new Flash Player
<Touhou11> pjotr: Flash player on Linux has been abandoned, so there won't be newer releases
<pjotr> Touhou11: so it is, but the old Flash version does still get security updates (no feature updates, only security updates). Anyway, it was just an example...
<grouver_> hi
<grouver_> wxl, your here?
<wxl> grouver_: what up
<grouver_> You remember me from the wired internet problem?
<wxl> yep
<grouver_> It was the NIC it was broken or something. I replaced it and internet works now.
<wxl> weird that it worked for a bit but not surprising
<grouver_> But now i have a new problem. Horay.
<wxl> goodie! probably an easie rone ;)
<grouver_> wxl, my usb ports are not working.
<grouver_> I tried different sticks. And they all do not light up if i plug them in in any port.
<wxl> grouver_: first thing first, what is the result of lsusb ?
<grouver_> I tried:  lsusb.  but it gives: unable to initialize libusb: -99
<wxl> hm
<wxl> is this quantal or raring?
<grouver_> come again? :p
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<grouver_> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<wxl> precise
<grouver_> wxl, didnt install the newest version yet fyi.
<wxl> that's what i just figured out :)
<grouver_> cocky me.. :p
<wxl> well this is really curious.
<grouver_> http://libusb.6.n5.nabble.com/lsusb-Get-quot-unable-to-initialize-libusb-99-quot-td5650506.html
<wxl> what about lspci | grep -i usb?
<wxl> cuz i think lsusb will give you the hubs but lspci should give you the controller itself
<grouver_> i doesnt display anything.
<grouver_> it*
<wxl> what machine is this?
<grouver_> wxl, a compaq i believe.  Let me check.
<wxl> specifics please
<grouver_> i dont really know. Is there a command to retrieve all hardware info?
<wxl> well not that's going to give you info on the model name per se
<wxl> you can get the cpu and all that
<grouver_> oh know.. the case says: "Micromaxx"
<grouver_> its a really old pc i can tell you that though.
<grouver_> defenitly 10 years old at least.
<wxl> not a laptop?
<grouver_> no
<wxl> yeah doesn't help
<grouver_> its running an AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
<grouver_> so yeah its a old one lol.
<wxl> it's a presario most likely
<wxl> but could be one of many
<grouver_> that cpu is made in 2002.
<grouver_> anyways... arent the usb ports broken if the usb sticks doenst light up?
<wxl> something is amiss for sure
<grouver_> i mean it isnt about any driver or whatever then right? It doesnt even get power.
<wxl> either drivers or hardware
<grouver_> shoot.. i need them usb ports. :(
<grouver_> got the model nr.
<grouver_> hold on a sec.
<grouver_> micromaxx pcmt6
<wxl> that's just the mainboard, no/
<grouver_> well the case says also Micromaxx at the front so.
<wxl> google searches don't seem to suggest that's the model number of the computer
<wxl> or anything to do with anything outside of the internal hardware
<grouver_> well i cant find anything in the inside of the case either. :(
<grouver_> Should I try the ubuntu channel. Maybe somebody over there knows a trick to know if its the driver or just a hardware problem?
<holstein> grouver_: i usually just try different live CD's.. have you tried a knoppix live cd? have you tried seeing the usb hardware on a bios level?
<holstein> the issue for me would be, i waste a bunch of time trying to make the USB hardware work when its actually broken
<grouver_> holstein, since the NIC was broken to..  i think this may be the cause yes.  Iam asking at the ubuntu channel now.
<grouver_> holsten, will try to take a look in to the bios yes. Good one.
<holstein> grouver_: sure, but thats actually my point. if the hardware is bad, it'll be bad no matter what OS you are on.. the OS (any os) will just say "hardware not present" in whatever way it says that
<grouver_> gonna reboot... will check bios. see you guys. thanks for the help.
<holstein> grouver_: if my bios didnt boot usb...
<holstein> i would burn a plop iso, and boot that.. see if the USB hardware presents its self, and can be booted
<holstein> if i booted a plop CD and it didnt show any usb hardware, i would assume an issue with the hardware
<grouver_> holstein, gonna take a peek now. Thanks. wxl, holstein.   Goodnight.
<grouver_> holstein, wxl, fixed :D
<grouver_> USB was disabled in the bios.
<grouver_> So was the onboard lan connection.
<grouver_> lol thats why the onboard connection didnt work wxl.
<grouver_> anyways.. gotta go.  thanks.
<holstein> grouver_: thats why i suggested checking the bios for the LAN issue before.. if the harware is off or broken, there is *nothing* *any* os can do to support the hardware
<holstein> grouver_: cheers!
#lubuntu 2013-04-09
<UkeofJersey> Good evening, good people!  I have a bizarre problem with my desktop that I'm hoping someone can help me out with.  I had done a sudo apt-get autoremove and all of my desktop items went poof - gone.  I restarted in hopes of it self correcting and it very strangely DOUBLED everything on my desktop (http://imageshack.us/a/img839/8643/jackeddesktop.png).  Both sets of icons are functional and if I click on one of the desktops over the o
<UkeofJersey> and even stranger yet, right clicking on the space "between" the 2 desktops in the lower left seems to indicate that I'm running Openbox as well!
<sytone> I want to disable xwindows on boot, what is the simplest way in lubuntu to do this?
<sytone> I may want to start it at a later point sith startx
<sytone> so I do not want to uninstall
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm having problems with ACPI support; I hit the power button and it doesn't respond no matter what I set it to in power mgmt. [12.10, Fujitsu T4220, 3 GB RAM, 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo]
<SonikkuAmerica> (Ironically, 13.04 32-bit in VirtualBox DOES respond, but 12.10 64-bit on the hardware doesn't.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 2: 9 minute wait} I'm having problems with ACPI support; I hit the power button and it doesn't respond no matter what I set it to in power mgmt. [12.10, Fujitsu T4220, 3 GB RAM, 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo] (Ironically, 13.04 32-bit in VirtualBox DOES respond, but 12.10 64-bit on the hardware doesn't.)
<SonikkuAmerica> {ATT 3: 9 minute wait} I'm having problems with ACPI support; I hit the power button and it doesn't respond no matter what I set it to in power mgmt. [12.10, Fujitsu T4220, 3 GB RAM, 2.2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo] (Ironically, 13.04 32-bit in VirtualBox DOES respond, but 12.10 64-bit on the hardware doesn't.)
<genii-around> Do you have acpi-support installed?
<SonikkuAmerica> The problem I described before is apparently a known bug
<genii-around> Interesting. I wonder if just with Fujitsu, or generally
<SonikkuAmerica> Did I miss something?
<Myrtti> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> lol Apparently there's a bug in xfce4-power-manager in lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> It seems to be fixed in Raring
<psutton> hello
<zlep> I have just done a clean install of lubuntu
<cerebrate> i love that about you :D
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> what is the additional drivers package called so I can install the nvidia drivers
<cerebrate> i found a package called nvidia-current zleap
<zleap> ok
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cerebrate> in synaptic
<zleap> ok its under software sources
<zleap> as a tab
<zleap> i will probably vanish randomly as I install software
<cerebrate> i love that about you :D
<zleap> cerebrate: thanks
<cerebrate> yw
<zleap> do i need to restart after installing the video drivers?
<cerebrate> it will indicate that automatically
<SonikkuAmerica> Is ubuntu-release-upgrader-gtk still pointing to the alpha build
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<zleap> hi SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey zleap
<zleap> hi SonikkuAmerica
<SonikkuAmerica> Um... hello
<SonikkuAmerica> I said that once
<zleap> what is the executable for passwords and encryption keys so I can re-install
<zleap> sorry i am installing and chatting here so miss stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> What are you trying to reinstall?
<zleap> it was a menu option passwords adn encryption keys a program to manage gpg keys etc
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh that. It's called "seahorse." [ sudo apt-get install seahorse ]
<zleap> ok thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't come stock with Lubuntu
<zleap> right when this block of stuff is done I will use synaptic and instll it
<zleap> install
<wxl> or you could use gpg on the command line
<zleap> not when its using synaptic
<zleap> but yeah
<wxl> you could use apt-get :)
<zleap> i just select a stack of packages to install
<zleap> i may find enigmail pulls it in
<SonikkuAmerica> Why is Lubuntu's release upgrader still pointing to the alpha release notes?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Beta 2 has been released)
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: is that a wiki page? those are editable
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a text-based pop-up window
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: for 13.04? its not out yet
<SonikkuAmerica> True, but the release notes still say it's alpha despite the fact that there is a beta in the repos
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: i would expect "issues" with it since its not released
<SonikkuAmerica> With the release notes window?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: with literally anything at anytime
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: its not out yet, so anything can be "odd" or "broken"...
<SonikkuAmerica> Point taken.
<SonikkuAmerica> I just feel those of us that [ do-release-upgrade ] for testing reasons are being misled.
<holstein> i think the main thing is, dont upgrade to early releases... its not misleading to have forgotten to update something
<holstein> its just an issue somewhere.. maybe someone just forgot.. i would point it out in the +1 channel or the mailing list for the lubuntu dev's...
<holstein> you can always file a bug, but i dont think that will be necessary
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: That is always true.
<zleap> brb
<zleap> erm whatr is the package name for the games that come with lubuntu
<wxl> !info ace-of-penguins | zleap
<ubottu> zleap: ace-of-penguins (source: ace-of-penguins): penguin-themed solitaire games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-10 (quantal), package size 260 kB, installed size 604 kB
<zleap> thnks
<Rae9> Hello!
<wxl> yikes! what?! i'm awake, mom, i'm awake!
<Rae9> :) I have a bit of a question.
<wxl> i may only be able to promise a bit of an answer
<Rae9> I have a netbook, and I'm about to put a new system on it. The live cd looks like it's the desktop-style Lubuntu. How or where do I get the netbook-style Lubuntu?
<wxl> well, there's a netbook session in the desktop lubuntu. but you'd be fine with desktop lubuntu.
<Etanol> when i login lubuntu i can choose lubuntu desktop or lubuntu netbook
<wxl> i don't like the netbook session frankly
<Unit193> The "Netbook" interface was a little bit of a test, more than a real setup.
<Rae9> Ah, okay. But the live cd just came up desktop by default?
<Unit193> To show how it can be done, rather.
<wxl> well you can use it on laptops, too, silly :)
<Unit193> Rae9: It's saying "Desktop" rather than "server"
<Rae9> Not sure I follow you, Unit193.
<Rae9> "desktop" vs "server"?
<Unit193> Desktop is just the name, it doesn't mean it doesn't work on laptops or netbooks.
<Rae9> Gotcha. Okay. Well, thanks. :) I better install this baby before I re-triple-double-check that it's backed up again, again. :)
<Rae9> Thank you and good day. @}'--,---'----,-----'----------
<wxl> love you bye
<genii-around> I think it's been years since I saw one of those ascii roses
#lubuntu 2013-04-10
<cdoublejj> any mac guys here? i'm lover of all oses and figured it might not be half bad place to find some one to ask questions.
<cdoublejj> hopefully i haven't offended any one, i do still uses lubuntu
<wxl> cdoublejj: what are you trying to get at?
<cdoublejj> i was wondering why some might upgrade form lion to mountain lion, you see i have multi boot box (with lubuntu :)  ) and i ahve to re doo the mac os on it
<cdoublejj> i do not know why or why not mountina lion may be better than lion
<wxl> can't help you
<cdoublejj> i tried googling lion vs mountain lion
<wxl> here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X#Version_10.8:_.22Mountain_Lion.22
<wxl> and if you wish to further continue this conversation, please move to #lubuntu-offtopic
<cdoublejj> :) thank you
<kewel> hello .. lubuntu 12.04 -- I have a printer on this computer, and the computer is wired to an ATT wireless router/dsl modem.  how can I access the printer from a windows computer connected to the wifi?  do I need to install and config samba first?  much thx!!
<Unit193> kewel: That's how I personally would do it, and find easiest.
<kewel> okay .. so I was [litterally] missing something ..
<kewel> heh
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/samba-printserver.html
<kewel> terrific.  thanks
<kewel> =)
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<kewel> also
<kewel> sorry if I'm getting ahead..
<kewel> the windows 7 machine has a 'homegroup' ..
<kewel> is that the 'workgroup' in the samba config file?
<Unit193> In newer versions of windows that's what they set the default to.
<kewel> or shoot.  maybe I should be asking is there a grpahical network explorer I can run on this lubuntu/printer machine to see what windows stuff I can find on the network?
<kewel> aha
<Unit193> You can use PCManfm, and the Printers utility.
<kewel> sweet
<kewel> what directory to look under?
<kewel> I'm rusty.
<Unit193> Go > Network Drives.
<kewel> there it is
<kewel> cool thanks
<kewel> sudo apt-get install samba
<kewel> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<kewel> can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kewel> not cool
<kewel> got "Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main samba i386 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] "
<kewel> so connect yes, package no.
<kewel> uhm the directory structure at that url isn't what lubuntu is looking for.
<kewel> i think I got this one. I'll hushup now.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update
<kewel> that's what I did. =)
<SonikkuAmerica> I think we need to thank whoever fixed the ACPI thing so that the power button correctly triggered lubuntu-logout in xfce4-power-management.
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a quick question about conky, anyone in here use that first off?
<ma5t3rw1tt> ?
<lumpunto> i386
<lumpunto> hello there. I'm trying to install lubuntu from USB (12.10, md5 ok), dopied to usb using the "Universal-USB-Installer", but the liveCD kernel is panicking. I've tried all the options (acpi=off noapic nolapic, etc) and no luck.
<wxl> lumpunto: not trying to be a pain, but did you check the md5 of the USB itself, not the iso?
<lumpunto> wxl, nope, but I'm gonna compare it to what?
<wxl> lumpunto: against the posted values and/or the value of the iso since you checked it
<lumpunto> because once the contents are copied to usb the md5 will surely change
<wxl> it shouldn't
<wxl> if it does, then you have a problem, houston
<lumpunto> okay. lemme check
<lumpunto> the problem is, how can I check the md5 of a usb drive? ('im on win7)
<lumpunto> when I try, it checks the files in the drive root
<wxl> !md5 | lumpunto
<ubottu> lumpunto: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> that page (the first one) actually tells you how
<wxl> you need to use dd
<Unit193> In windows, use LinuxLiveUSB creator, much better than everything else.  To check it, boot it and hit the "Check CD for defects"
<lumpunto> Unit193: i'm gonna try. wxl I don't think dd is available for windows
<wxl> lumpunto: oh windows boo
<Unit193> Maybe cygwin... :P
<wxl> MAYBE
<wxl> i'm not sure windows can handle such a heavy duty task :)
<lumpunto> LinuxLiveUSB is running. The gui is buggy though. :)
<lumpunto> okay, gonna try it
<lumpunto> bbs
<wxl> i think we sh ould change the name to lumpunto
<lumpunto> "?
<lumpunto> heya, guess what
<lumpunto> im on lubuntu already
<lumpunto> thank you guys
<lumpunto> my keyboard is wrong though
<lumpunto> good jesus, lxkeymap (the program that seems to handle jwtviESA
<lumpunto> shit keyboard
<lumpunto> handle keyboard layouts won`t launch
<lumpunto> bbs
<lumpunto> not that any1 cares ?D
<kurcinazavas> hi
<kurcinazavas> can somone help me
<kurcinazavas> i have some wierd problem
<kurcinazavas> when i connect to ruter on wifi channel 13 it assings me IP but no internet
<kurcinazavas> helo
<SonikkuAmerica> Welcome.
<lumpunto> i'd like to have a live OS because it may come handy, lubuntu takes a lot of time 'generating locales', is there a way to disable that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not that I know of... are you having this problem on live media?
<PlastikSpork> I am having an issue with Dell Latitude D600 no waking up from suspend mode running Lubuntu 12.04
<wxl> PlastikSpork: did it used to work?
<PlastikSpork> no... its a new install
<PlastikSpork> wxl:  when I try to wake it up the HDD spin up and lights turn on but the monitor will not turn on.
<wxl> PlastikSpork: i've seen some complaints about that computer and that version
<wxl> seems to me i don't find similar problems with 12.10
<wxl> install 12.10 and i betcha problem's solved
<PlastikSpork> yeah i was just thinking the same thing... I will try to install 12.10... Is Lubuntu 12.10 any better then ubuntu 12.10?  I had a lot of problems with ubuntu 12.10
<wxl> check this out:
<wxl> oops
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/559163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559163 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Latitude D600 hangs on wakeup from suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wxl> well i'm not sure what your problems are, so it's hard to say if it's beter or not
<wxl> 13.04 comes out in about 2 weeks though
<wxl> you could always run these all live and see if you have probelms
<PlastikSpork> I just had some instability issues with ubuntu 12.10
<wxl> again, too vague
<PlastikSpork> yeah its been a while i don't remember the issues
<wxl> then it's likely irrelevant :)
<PlastikSpork> true dat...
<wxl> so run 12.10 and/or 13.04 (beta is currently availably) live and see what happens
<wxl> and that bug will provide lots of information including a possible workaround
<PlastikSpork> I will upgrade the D600 to 12.10
<wxl> i'd just try live first
<PlastikSpork> thanks for the help... I will report back with my findings.
<wxl> it will be less trouble and get you an answer sooner
<PlastikSpork> I agree. downloading iso now
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll report that 13.04 Beta 2 in VBox (i386) hasn't given me problems at present.
<SonikkuAmerica> !bug 559163
<ubottu> bug 559163 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Latitude D600 hangs on wakeup from suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559163
<SonikkuAmerica> wxl: You can just do that.
<wxl> there's an echo in here
<wxl> 1629 < wxl:#lubuntu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/559163
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559163 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Latitude D600 hangs on wakeup from suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<SonikkuAmerica> "You? Is there an echo in here? Yes, me!!" - Tim Taylor
<PlastikSpork> ubottu:  how do you install that kernel package they are talking about?
<ubottu> PlastikSpork: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonikkuAmerica> You can call a bug by ID number using the !bug command.
<SonikkuAmerica> PlastikSpork: That's all you get outta her.
<PlastikSpork> Nice
<SonikkuAmerica> brb
<PlastikSpork> You know what else works... have the laptop go to hibernation mode instead of suspend.
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm baaaaaaaack
<cerebrate> o/
<SonikkuAmerica> PlastikSpork: It does or it doesn't?
<SonikkuAmerica> cerebrate: \o
<PlastikSpork> putting the settings to have the laptop hibernate works.  It just never suspends... What about this kernel packing they are talking about installing  on that bug fix 559163
#lubuntu 2013-04-11
<meway> Hello
<meway> anyone know where to download a proper ISO?
<SonikkuAmerica> meway: For Lubuntu, http://lubuntu.net/
<wxl> !iso | meway
<ubottu> meway: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wxl> oh darn
<wxl> i thought i had it right :)
<meway> won't infrared recorder work?
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ for live, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/ for alternate
<SonikkuAmerica> meway: You wanna DOWNLOAD or BURN the ISO?
<meway> I want to download and than burn an ISO
<meway> to a cd
<wxl> meway said download, i screwed up
<wxl> oh darn i gave you the dailies
<wxl> man i should just shut up
<wxl> here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<meway> I want a minimal install like nothing but being able to connect to the internet the machine its going to go on is intended to be a server
<wxl> so you don't even want a gui, right?
<meway> no I do want gui as it has to run a client with a gui
<meway> or I'd use ubuntu-server-edition
<wxl> then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<wxl> you probably just want lubuntu-core
<meway> wxl: whats core>
<meway> wxl: I can't find any usable .iso files
<meway> wxl: system is 32bit
<meway> if that narrows things down
<holstein> !minimal | meway
<ubottu> meway: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lumpunto>  /join #ubuntu
<lumpunto> the problem with lubuntu is the ubuntu packages have some nonsense dependencies, for example, if you want to install cheese (webcam app) you are recommended to install pretty much the entire ubuntu. why the hell cheese depends on things like brasero?
<wxl> lumpunto: you are mistaken. that is an ubuntu problem.
<wxl> if you did that in xubuntu or kubuntu, same thing.
<lumpunto> wxl: yeah :D. I wanted to install the sound recorder also (gnome-media something like this) and ended giving up and using the command line, because I would need to install tons of packages.
<lumpunto> the ubuntu repos have a serious problem of dependencies. everything depends on everything :)
<mysteriousdarren> #sadbuttrue
<lumpunto> nonsense
<lumpunto> yeah
<mysteriousdarren> I wish some packages would "just work" like ubuntu is supposed to.
<lumpunto> yeah :) same here
<mysteriousdarren> Little by little I guess, some things are getting better I'm happy to report
<lumpunto> i hope so. another annoyance is that a lot of packages depends on pulseaudio, but I wouldn't like to use pulseaudio on lubuntu.
<wxl> maybe you need to find better alternatives
<lumpunto> of course if you force them to install without pulseaudio they works perfectly as well
<mysteriousdarren> Ya depends, sometimes things freak out on ya
<lumpunto> personally, i've experienced more problem by using pulseaudio than not using it at all
<zleap> hello
<xnox> Is http://lubuntublog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/box-theme-reaches-038.html theme in the Ubuntu Archive?
<PlastikSpork> I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and I get an error stating I have unmet dependencies {linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic}  I try to install and get error "Errors were encountered while processing:
<PlastikSpork>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.5.0-27-generic_3.5.0-27.46_i386.deb
<PlastikSpork> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<lumpunto> hey there. What do I have to install to have on screen feedback when I enable the touchpad or change the volume?
<lumpunto> what's the ubuntu package that shows popup indicators?
<zleap> hello
<mysteriousdarren> hi
<zleap> how is the testing going ?
<mysteriousdarren> fine so far. no bugs to report for me anyway
<zleap> cool
<zleap> i have just re-installed 12.10
<zleap> so a few issues solved there
<Unit193> xnox: That is default for Lubuntu now, and since "lubuntu-artwork" is at version 0.38, I'm going to say yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Should I ask this somewhere else?) I'm having trouble with IO APIC when the Lubuntu 13.04 Beta 2 (32-bit) live image boots up.
<SonikkuAmerica> *in VBox
<holstein> !13.04 | SonikkuAmerica
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> thats where i would go
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<SonikkuAmerica> (But it's scheduled to go out in 2-3 weeks! :( )
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: i would test it on metal..
<SonikkuAmerica> I only have one of those, I'm too lazy to pull out gparted, and I need a (somewhat) production environment. Running Ubuntu 12.10 obviously doesn't help that last bullet point much...
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: i wouldnt lose sleep over it then
<SonikkuAmerica> Nvm, got it working.
<SonikkuAmerica> (without APIC. This is weird due to the fact that I thought I'd disabled it last time)
#lubuntu 2013-04-12
<smoke_> whats the default image viewer for newest distro of lubuntu?
<cerebrate> -
<cerebrate> had to clean my keyboard
<SonikkuAmerica> -
<SonikkuAmerica> had to press the dash key just to see if it worked.
<tocsick> hey all, the recent updates to oneric have somehow changed my scrolling. When I scroll with the mousewheel, the screen will scroll down, then jump up again, then scroll more, etc. Any suggestions on how to correct this?
<Kamilion> Hmmm. I installed some alternative browsers for the terminal just in case I needed them (links and midori) but now when i click links in my IRC client (which uses xdg-open) it opens in links instead of chromium. How do i get chromium back?
<gomiboy> Kamilion: this should work: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<llogiq> Hi folks.
 * genii-around hands llogiq a coffee
<llogiq> I have a problem configuring the ElanTech touchpad of my wife's notebook. I want to activate palm detection. This works with gpointer-device-settings or using synclient - until reboot. Adding a InputClass section to a 99-user-settings file on the other hand, appears to do nothing.
<llogiq> thanks, genii-around, but I recently had a stomach infection and have to skip all coffee. I usually love coffee, so that's really bad.
<genii-around> llogiq: Ah, sorry to hear.
<genii-around> Hopefully someone addresses your issue, I don't know enough about that particular stuff to be useful here.
<llogiq> genii-around, thanks anyway for being there. :-)
<llogiq> I found an old help section on the ubuntu wiki. Trying that one out. If it works, have a great time folks. If not, brb.
<silvia> ciao
<SonikkuAmerica> Guten Knaben
<SonikkuAmerica> Aww... silvia left
#lubuntu 2013-04-13
<okabi> Hi. Is it safe to hibernate in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> It all depends on your hardware.
<okabi> I just worried if it was an issue because i remember when I was using 12.04 they said hbernate was disabled because of instability issues
<okabi> *UBUNTU 12.04
<wxl> !caps | okabi
<ubottu> okabi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Unit193> It still has issues, not sure if it still has as many though.
<okabi> and now I'm using Lubuntu 12.10
<okabi> Hm. All right then. Thakn you.
<tocsick> hey all, the new updates have made my mouse scroll wheel act "jumpy", any idea how I can fix this?
<BWMerlin> I am guessing the answer is no but will Lubuntu 13.04 use wayland?
<jirido> hi
<jirido> Will it be easy to upgrade 13.10 beta2 to 13.10 or do i have to reinstall?
<tsimpson> jirido: you just update your packages as usual and you'll get the final release
<jirido> ok Thanks.. so we go!
<Moofius> With a standard install of lubuntu (atleast I think so), and a apt-get of vim, I'm getting this error when starting gvim:
<Moofius> ** (gvim:1928): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap:
<Moofius> borders don't fit within the image
<Moofius> ** (gvim:1928): WARNING **: Invalid borders specified for theme pixmap: /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/gtk-2.0/images/scrollbar_vertical.png,borders don't fit within the image
<Myrtti> yes?
<Moofius> Obviously I don't like getting that error.
<holstein> Moofius: is it a standard install?
<Moofius> holstein: I think so.
<Moofius> I only get it with the lubuntu-default widget-theme.
<holstein> Moofius: get what?
<Moofius> the error message
<holstein> Moofius: is it just a message? does it work?
<Moofius> it works fine, but I'm getting error messages in my terminal.
<holstein> Moofius: i would ignore those..
<SineTheCreator> hi all
<SineTheCreator> i'm running lubuntu 12.10. i have installed cifs-utils and all the relevant samba client packages but i am having trouble playing music from my network drives
<SineTheCreator> audacious shows the path and filename in the playlist but nothing happens when i try to play them
<SineTheCreator> i installed rhythmbox and it cannot add files from those drives
<SineTheCreator> i can browse the drives and copy files from them
<SineTheCreator> any ideas?
<phillw> SineTheCreator: pcmanfm should be able to see samba drives?
<phillw> as a stab in the dark, try ans see if vlc can access them.
<Unit193> SineTheCreator: pcmanfm tends to pass the paths off as smb://path/to/file and not all programs support that, either manually mount or use thunar.
<phillw> thanks, Unit193 :)
<SineTheCreator> phillw: it is. the problem is what Unit193 described i would guess. thanks :D
<SineTheCreator> Unit193: thank you :D
<Unit193> SineTheCreator: Sure.
<Unit193> Manually mounting is also faster than using gvfs.
<SineTheCreator> yeah, but it's a PITA
<SineTheCreator> i wish i could have it automount the drives
<SineTheCreator> i tried gigolo but it didnt work so well
<phillw> SineTheCreator: you can use fstab, takes a little tweaking for network drives to save errors on boot if the drive is not available,
<SineTheCreator> phillw: yeah. it's something like nobootwait?
<SineTheCreator> i think thats the argument actually
<phillw> SineTheCreator: that should do it, I've just looked at the wiki page and it is screaming to be updated. If you or Unit193 could suggest an update, it would be appreciated. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<SineTheCreator> phillw: okeis, maybe i will do that
<SineTheCreator> thank you
<Unit193> I just use a basic //192.168.1.100/share /mnt/alphawvm/c/ cifs credentials=/root/alphawvm,uid=1000,gid=1000,file_mode=0644,dir_mode=0777 0 0   or at least used to, don't use that one anymore but use others.
<phillw> Unit193: as samba support seems to have changed, when ever you have time, could you have a look at that page. It is not a happy page :/
<SineTheCreator> uid=1000 is as root?
<SineTheCreator> or as first user?
<Unit193> First user, 0 for root.
<SineTheCreator> ahh
<SineTheCreator> okay so i added the entry to fstab
<SineTheCreator> it works
<SineTheCreator> :D
<SineTheCreator> lemme reboot and make sure it works with nobootwait
<SineTheCreator> brb
<phillw> wb SineTheCreator... did things mount?
<SineTheCreator> yerp :D and no s to skip message
<SineTheCreator> of course... i didnt try it without wifi turned on, but im sure it would work
<SineTheCreator> and this way is so much easier than dealing with gigolo or complicated gvfs setups
<phillw> SineTheCreator: you will not, untill you test it :P
<SineTheCreator> i do wish i didnt have to use my password and username in plaintext
<SineTheCreator> true
<SineTheCreator> yeah, brb
<phillw> SineTheCreator: you do not need to, but the encyption method is not easy to do :)
<SineTheCreator> yeah
<SineTheCreator> i have to create a special config file with the hashed password and then reference it in fstab
<SineTheCreator> i've done it before but it's a pain
<SineTheCreator> brb
<Unit193> Well, the method I have is only a little more secure, the password is of course still plaintext just not everyone can read it.
<SineTheCreator> seems to work okay
<SineTheCreator> what's a good music player besides audacious and rhythmbox? exaile?
<SonikkuAmerica> banshee
<SineTheCreator> seems like there was another one i used to use ... something with lime or something in the name
<SineTheCreator> clementine maybe/
<SineTheCreator> that amarok gtk clone
<Unit193> Nightingale isn't in the repos, but that's another one, and there is gmusicbrowser.
<SineTheCreator> yeah i've used gmusicbrowser before. it's not bad, but lacks some features
<SineTheCreator> banshee is also nice but it's kind of heavy
<SineTheCreator> this is a pretty old laptop :D
<phillw> SineTheCreator: I've not played with the new bug fix for vlc, it is on my TODO list :)
<SineTheCreator> :D
<phillw> SineTheCreator: so, after the reboot?
<SineTheCreator> i didnt reboot
<SineTheCreator> its working fine
<SineTheCreator> actually looks like i need to. brb
<SineTheCreator> does lubuntu use pulseaudio by default or something like alsa?
<Unit193> Not something like, it uses alsa.
<SineTheCreator> ah
<SineTheCreator> thanks
<zleap> are there any 13.04 posters available yet ?
<zleap> hi
#lubuntu 2013-04-14
<Ludlow> Hola
<Ludlow> anyone dere?
<Ludlow> breathing?
<Ludlow> alive?
<Ludlow> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Ludlow> I just figured out how to remove a desk app icon from lxde menu.
<Ludlow> Thanks anyways :)
<Unit193> Heh, sure.  You can also try out menulibre, it's the menu editor that will be in the raring repos.
<Ludlow> awsome.  For some reason dead icon dont want to remove themselves from lxde :(
<Unit193> Are you talking about something being stuck in cache?
<Ludlow> yeah I remmoved gunmeric and the icon is still stuck in the menu
<Ludlow> I already removed the gnumeric.desktop, but its still in the menu
<Unit193> .cache/menus/ may want to look in there.
<Unit193> Ludlow: What file did you modify?
<Ludlow> I removed the gnumeric.desktop from /usr/share/applications/
<Ludlow> I cant find menulibre either
<Ludlow> is this correct?  sudo apt-get ppa:menulibre-dev/devel?
<Ludlow> is this correct?  sudo apt-get -repository ppa:menulibre-dev/devel?
<Ludlow> nevermind I went the other way to install menulibre. thanks
<okabi> Has anyone else had the problem with gpicview where you zoom in the image and you try to move it around but gpicview resets the position right back to the center?
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> Try restritto?
<Unit193> !info ristretto
<ubottu> ristretto (source: ristretto): lightweight picture-viewer for the Xfce desktop environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 239 kB, installed size 1141 kB
<okabi> Haha.
<okabi> Thanks, I'mma try it.
<PlastikSpork> Trying to get Google Chrome to open Deluge when clicking on Magnet Link... Right now it just opens up another Chrome Browser window.  So far I have tried this: http://tinyurl.com/8jc2us2 and http://tinyurl.com/d5odytc
<holstein> PlastikSpork: you cant just grab the URL and dump it in manually?
<holstein> PlastikSpork: are you sure the default browser is set properly? try setting it to chrome with the terminal command "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<Unit193> You can with deluge, but nicer to click I'd guess.  (I don't know chrome.)
<holstein> im just not sure what the issue is.. im just seeing a screenshot of a few ask ubuntu pages
<PlastikSpork> holstein, yes i can dump it manually but I would be nice to get it working.  It works fine with Firefox
<holstein> PlastikSpork: and you set the default browser?
<Unit193> PlastikSpork: And you followed both links?
<PlastikSpork> holstein, doing that right now... 2 options for chrome... auto mode and manual
<PlastikSpork> Unitl93, yes i followed both... Unless I'm missing something
<Unit193> xdg-mime default deluge.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet  too?
<PlastikSpork> yup
<Unit193> xdg-open "magnetlinkher"  does what for you?
<PlastikSpork> what is magnetlinkher
<Unit193> magnet link here
<PlastikSpork> ahh hold on
<Unit193> With quotes.
<Unit193> That opens deluge for me, as it should.
<PlastikSpork> LOL, it opens a new chrome window!
<Unit193> You log out and back in since setting it to deluge?
<PlastikSpork> yes
<PlastikSpork> Ok since xdg-open is set to open up chrome... who do you change xdg-open?
<PlastikSpork> with: xdg-mime default deluge.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet   Is this what changes the xdg-open to use deluge?
<Unit193> So I have MimeType=application/x-bittorrent;x-scheme-handler/magnet;  in /usr/share/applications/deluge.desktop too, and I have run update-desktop-database since.
<PlastikSpork> Hold on I will check the deluge.desktop file.
<Unit193> It's default.
<PlastikSpork> yes I have that as well.. and I've run update-desktop-database as well... Hold on I have to go do something really quick for my job, ill be back in 10 min.
<PlastikSpork> ok back.
<Unit193> In deluge, I recommend you disable the appindicator option, but as far as chrome goes...  That line I pasted should just do it, and does for me.
<Unit193> PlastikSpork: Could try a new user login, see if a clean slate helps.
<PlastikSpork> the mimeapps.list had this entry....[Default Applications]
<PlastikSpork> x-scheme-handler/magnet=deluge.desktop
<Unit193> (Just tested it too.)
<PlastikSpork> I will try new user later...
<Unit193> Sorry I couldn't help.
<PlastikSpork> It's all good.  It's just my luck.. stupid stuff like this seems to happen to me all the time.
<retabell> can someone tell me where i can find the locallisation files from pcmanfm->edit>Preferences ?
<retabell> and also pcmanfm in raring needs an update for Potfiles.in
<delocaz> Hello! After I gave up on Xubuntu, I wanted to try Lubuntu to fix up an old PC. When I boot up the installer, it simply blackscreens. The computer's GPU is a Silicon Integrated. Can anyone help?
<Bus_08-10> I am having a problem installing Rigs of Rods. I can get everything installed except ogre library. Can anyone help me?
<subman> How is the Lubuntu UEFI installation working out?  Does it work?
<Unit193>  Quantal 64bit should work just fine with UEFI.
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<subman> Yeah, that didn't work out so will with Ubuntu
<Unit193> Worked pretty well when I did it the once.
<Myrtti> well it depends on what kind of uefi you're talking about, if I'm not mistaken
<Myrtti> or rather, what mode it is in
<Unit193> That is true, but secure should be fine as well.
<Myrtti> if you can't get it to work with Ubuntu, it's unlikely it would with Lubuntu, as the base system is the same.
<subman> This UEFI is a nightmare
<subman> How is the average user supposed to do this?
<subman> Sorry, I don't mean to rant here
<zleap> subman, hmm contact the spanisj lug who are taking this issue to court,  at least to add weight to the cause
<subman> I hope so.
<zleap> not sure how they will get on
<zleap> the sooner we are rid of microsoft the better,
<Unit193> Though, this is getting a little offtopic.
<zleap> yeah but it is an issue that is getting more serious
<zleap> subman is there not some sort of option to turn off secure boot
<zleap> oh hes gone
<Vivekananda> hey there
<Vivekananda> anyone here
#lubuntu 2014-04-07
<LittleMac> hello anyone here?
<LittleMac> Hello can anyone help me with my lubuntu install?
<holstein> LittleMac: just ask
<holstein> LittleMac: volunteers read, and respond if they can help
<LittleMac> I am installing 12.04 onto an old HP. I installed it via CD and it was working well right up until it asked me to archive. I left it blank and pressed okay. now its just a blank screen
<holstein> LittleMac: lubuntu 12.04 is not supported
<holstein> LittleMac: i suggest lubuntu 14.04 at this point
<LittleMac> Will that work on pentium m?
<comics_idees> is lubuntu 14.04 new version?
<comics_idees> i have 13.x
<holstein> LittleMac: nothing about lubuntu is prevening that
<holstein> LittleMac: you can try it live
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> comics_idees: 14.04 is not released yet, but at this point, rather than run 13.10 for the last 3 months of its support cycle, i suggest installing 14.04, even though its not final for a few weeks
<holstein> then, 14.04 lubuntu *will* be an LTS>. a long term support
<holstein> comics_idees: you have 13.10? or 13.04?
<holstein> 13.04 is EOL
<comics_idees> can I  update from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<holstein> comics_idees: there should be a path to do that.. i never do
<holstein> comics_idees: i always do a fresh install.. you are welcome to try the upgrade
<comics_idees> does the update manager finds the new version? or should I do it with command line?
<comics_idees> if I type sudo-apt get update will it install  new version
<comics_idees> ?
<holstein> comics_idees: the new version is not released yet
<holstein> comics_idees: its released, as i said, and the linnk i gave says, in a few weeks
<holstein> comics_idees: when 14.04 is officially released, you will be offered to upgrade to it, assuming your system is configured that way
<comics_idees> so I have to wait a few weeks?
<holstein> comics_idees: no
<holstein> comics_idees: you can choose to do it now if you like, but, i suggest you wait
<holstein> comics_idees: since its not final, and you already have 13.10 installed
<holstein> comics_idees: LittleMac doesnt have any supported version of lubuntu installed right now
<LittleMac> Correct
<holstein> comics_idees: so, for LittleMac , i suggest, *not* 12.04, since its not supported anymore
<holstein> and not 13.10, since 14.04 is release if a few weeks.. just go ahead and install 14.04
<LittleMac> Thanks. I'm downloading the .iso right now
<comics_idees> I had 12.04 in the past it was good but now it is obsolete
<comics_idees> I think
<comics_idees> my laptop is 10 years old will it be ok with new version of lubuntu?
<comics_idees> I have p4 ht 3.2 Ghz 2GB Ram
<comics_idees> is it ok with new version?
<comics_idees> an old hp laptop
<urbina> Hey all! I just wanted to say I installed lubuntu after upgrading from Windows XP and although I thought I would not need to install my intel 865G, I need it, actually I needed to downgrade some packages. It's not a already reported bug?
<urbina05> Hey all
<holstein> urbina05: jhey
<holstein> urbina05: you need to install a piece of hardware? an intel graphics chip?
<urbina05> I did it. After trying a little
<urbina05> Just wanted to report it.
<holstein> urbina05: report what?
<urbina05> On blogs they say all intel graphics drivers are already in the Linux Kernel so I don't need to install anything
<holstein> urbina05: correct.. typically that is the case
<urbina05> But I had to *install* Mesa-utils.
<urbina05> actually I followed some steps from someone else.
<holstein> urbina05: you could have specific hardware that intel isnt supporting as well as other hardware
<holstein> urbina05: you could have something that has been dropped from the kernel
<urbina05> Yeah, I see. Funny that I have to downgrade some packages. Gonna try to post it on the "Hardware compatibility list" on the forum.
<urbina05> had*
<holstein> urbina05: could be just a temporary regression
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ^ thats where i would start
<k03ll> lubuntu <3
<holstein> looking for, and applying to a bug report either in ubuntu, or upstream. i would test a mainstream kernel or 2. try some live CD's
<holstein> urbina05: is this 13.10? or 14.04?
<k03ll> 14.04 already out?
<urbina05> It's 13.10. By the way where is that 14.04?
<holstein> k03ll: no
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<wxl> urbina05: 17th
<k03ll> thanks
<k03ll> im ready for the first LTS yeah!
<holstein> urbina05: just keep in mind, 13.10 is only supported for a few more months.. you may want to move on to test in 14.04 and report what you find there for any HCL's
<urbina05> I will surely update, and keep in mind the same process I had  just in case
<holstein> urbina05: no ned
<holstein> need*
<holstein> urbina05: you can just download the iso, and try 14.04 live, right now..
<holstein> then, that will tell you if its broken in the LTS version or not, and maybe you just relax til then
<holstein> anyways.. good luck!
<urbina05> the RC?
<holstein> urbina05: RC = release candidate?
<urbina05> yes
<holstein> urbina05: its a daily iso
<holstein> urbina05: you can download one that is from today..
<urbina05> Hmm I see. I'll do the test then. Thanks
<holstein> urbina05: there is also the last beta milestone
<urbina05> Where?
<holstein> when i search "lubuntu 14.04 download", the first to search returns are, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/beta-2/
<urbina05> Thanks
<FulciLives> Hello
<FulciLives> I changed the icon for my MENU button in Lubuntu and now I want to change it back only I forgot the location of the original graphic
<FulciLives> I think it's under /etc/~something
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FulciLives: /usr/share/themes/...
<FulciLives> sigh
<FulciLives> I still can't find it
<FulciLives> I found it
<FulciLives> It's ---> /usr/share/lubuntu/unages/lubuntu-logo.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or you need config file where you change it?
<FulciLives> It's ---> /usr/share/lubuntu/images/lubuntu-logo.png
<FulciLives> I'm good now :)
<FulciLives> Teach me for trying to mess with the theme settings
<FulciLives> Should leave good enough alone heh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FulciLives: try ledt mouse button click on menu button and check options
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *left
<FulciLives> yeah that's  how I changed it
<FulciLives> Only I picked an *.png in a different location
<FulciLives> And forgot the original location
<FulciLives> I got it now
<FulciLives> It's all good
<FulciLives> Thanks for the help! :)
<FulciLives> Oh since I'm here
<FulciLives> I might as well ask another question I've been wondering about
<FulciLives> I put Lubuntu on this really old laptop I got for free and said laptop only has 512MB RAM but 64MB - 128MB gets shared to the graphics card so that leaves me with less than 512MB
<FulciLives> However I found out that I can upgrade this laptop to 1GB RAM for about $25 US Dollars, which is cheap (and 1GB is the limit).
<FulciLives> If I do that will I see a substantial gain in performance? I know it should be better but not sure if it will be better enough to warrant trying to do it (and spending the money)
<mkl> Trying to make an shortcut (launcher) in my applications menue but it just does not seem to be working. I have created a *.desktop file in the /usr/share/applications directory with the following code: [Desktop Entry] Encoding=UTF-8 Exec= java -jar home/lubuntu/Astronomy_Software/TopCat/topcat-full.jar Type=Application Terminal=false Name=topcat Icon=/home/lubuntu/Astronomy_Software/TopCat/topcaticon.png Categories=Education
<mkl> I am on a live USB. Does this make a difference?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> FulciLives: Can you take memory for test? Money back
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I'm not sure that will be radically better performance. You may be enough
<FulciLives> I don't know. I found someone selling it on Amazon for cheap. I'm pretty sure it is the correct memory.
<FulciLives> I know it will be faster ... I just hate to blow the money only to find out that it is only slightly faster yet still "too slow"
<FulciLives> But honestly this laptop is SO slow right now
<FulciLives> Any boost would be welcomed
<FulciLives> I can't believe computers were this slow 10 years ago lol
<FulciLives> It's a 2004 Sony Vaio laptop
<FulciLives> Pentium 4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I used ubuntu for 512 mb of memory. Then replaced by 1GB. All arranged, except for flash applications in a browser. Some flash games (farm type) consume a lot of memory
<FulciLives> I'm happy just using this laptop for browsing
<FulciLives> It's not my only computer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mkl: better use ~/.local/applications for shortcut
<FulciLives> I'm tempted though to get one of those haswell Chromebooks and install Lubuntu on it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 1 Gb is a comfortable minimum for program with GUI
<FulciLives> Yeah I'll probably try upgrading the RAM ... it is only going to be $25 or so
<FulciLives> I think it really needs that extra bit of RAM
<FulciLives> OK sorry to blather on
<FulciLives> Take care!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2 years ago I bought a 1Gb rambus memory. Approximately 20usd. did not regret
 * FulciLives nods
<nonya> Ok i installed my c4clubuntu respin on my hard drive and added my customizations like desktop background, panel background, menu icon ,and the such how can i put it on a usbdrive to boot from any computer i want it to
<calimero82> hello guys
<calimero82> good morning to all, I installed Lubuntu 13:10 in acer laptop extensa 5620, which only gives me an error before loading the desktop; the laptop is connected to a vga cable to an external monitor and I also connected a USB keyboard and a mouse.Inoltre every time you restart the PC does not save the settings of the monitor made ​​by me and every time I have to reset it to 1024x768. thanks
<trijntje_> Hi all, does lubuntu 13.10 fit on a standard CD? ubuntu shows the iso is 730MB, isn't the limit on a CD 700Mb?
<calimero8282> good morning to all, I installed Lubuntu 13:10 in acer laptop extensa 5620, which only gives me an error before loading the desktop; the laptop is connected to a vga cable to an external monitor and I also connected a USB keyboard and a mouse.Inoltre every time you restart the PC does not save the settings of the monitor made ​​by me and every time I have to reset it to 1024x768. thanks
<zooko> Hi! I think Lubuntu is cool. I moved from, uh, some GNOME-flavored desktop or other to LXDE on my Linux Mint on my Google Chromebook Pixel and it was much better, so I'm excited about LXDE and about the upcoming LXDE-Qt.
<phillw> zooko: lubuntu-Qt is planned for 14.10, so get subscribed to the mailing list to be kept upto date!
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Ooh, didn't know it would be ready *that* soon...
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: it will be stable beta for 14.10, hence the concentration of effort on the 14.04 lts
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Which is the last iteration of LXDE-gtk2 that we'll have, right?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: afaik, yes
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I need to pull out my Lubuntu machine more often anyway... my production env uses Xubuntu :)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: OK. Do we know for sure if a preview will actually work in 14.04 LTS or will it just sit there, selectable in lightdm but doing nothing, waiting for an unsuspecting Joe User to happen upon it and think "OMG I BROEK MAI COMPUTAH!!1!1!one"?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Of LXDE-Qt, that is)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: I've not done anything with the Qt area, been busy with the non-pae kernel for 14.04 :)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Fair enough, you have worked really hard towards that, and I'm sure the non-PAE users will all appreciate it :)
<phillw> which I've agreed to maintain for at least 3 years
 * SonikkuAmerica has a UEFI machine (which obviously has PAE)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: that's fine, I said I'd have a go at a non-pae community release as 10.04 is too old.... Never thought just how much work it was :P (You cannot beat a n00b to say 'it can't be that difficult') :)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Your training by bodhi_zazen seems to have made you a beginner kernel Jedi.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: minus the jedi bit :P
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: (I hate Google Chrome notifications, it displayed that emoticon in full HTML)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: So what kind of impact would the non-PAE kernel have? Just tack the PPA on and install any DE/apps or whatever (although that may sound dumb)?
<phillw> some computers cannot run 32 bit pae kernel (which is all there is). for those CPU's that can just run ~4 GB of RAM they can use the non-pae kernel - the kernel will be available to any team that wants it and also be spun into an ISO for lubunt.
<SonikkuAmerica> So all they need is the kernel modification you outlined in that one wiki page and voilà, they're in.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: yup, and it will be available as a repo so any team using it will get updates to the kernel as they are released
<SonikkuAmerica> But only as a PPA... :(
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: nope, as full blown repo.... http://www.brandorr.com/creating-a-secure-debian-or-ubuntu-apt-repo
<phillw> all signed up :)
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: yay!
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: hence my saying it is a lot more involved than I originally thought, as others asked if I could extend things to be a non-ppa kernel release also.
<simiant> hello, I am having ome difficulty getting xscreensaver to start automatically... could anyone help me out?
<Guest11111111111> hello?
<Guest11111111111> Is this the place to ask questions about Lubuntu?
#lubuntu 2014-04-08
<Guest1111111111> I have a question about Lubuntu, I'm about to install Lubuntu on my chromebook, and it says that when I turn off the computer, I am logged off of linux... How do I boot to linux on my chromebook?
<pleia2> what says"
<pleia2> ?
 * ianorlin is not sure that questoin makes sense either
<simiant> Hello. I am having a problem getting xscreensaver to start automatically in lubuntu 13.10. Can anyone help me out?
<simiant> hi guys, can I make a script run when USB hardware gets plugged in?
<wxl> anyone know which version of openssl has the heartbleed bug fixed?
<Meerkat> wxl, openssl 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<wxl> Meerkat: thx
<jarick> I have just upgraded a laptop to lubuntu 13.10. I appear to have gnome-keyring-daemon running, but the environmental variable SSH_AUTH_SOCK appears not to be set to the appropriate /run/user/* ssh socket
<jarick> The socket correctly exists.
<jarick> Is there something I am missing in my session configuration?
<wxl> how does one do-release-upgrade to a specific version? i don't wannna use the gui!
<wxl> ooh figured it out
<wxl> change the prompt from lts to normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> -d for trusty
<wxl> not ready for it yet but should probably get rid of precise XD
<wxl> for that matter should get rid of quantal and will need to do that too
<Unit193> That's a longer upgrade path.  You'll have to multi jump for precise, rather than directly to Trusty.
<wxl> well it's inevitable i at least get to saucy
<wxl> i don't need to be worrying about this openssl issue
<jarick> Any suggestions for gnome-keyring-daemon not correctly setting environment variables?
<Unit193> I have precise on a server, it's fixed.
<wxl> well i've been meaning to update the os anyways
<wxl> Unit193: did you repackage it for precise?
<Unit193> No, it came in the security updates.
<wxl> are you sure?
<ianorlin> jarick: did you use ssh-add on the key?
<wxl> cuz i see security gives 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12 and the fix is in 1.0.1e-3ubuntu1.2
<jarick> ianorlin: I do not wish to use ssh-add. I am aware that ssh-add and ssh-agent exists. I want to use gnome-keyring-manager as per the legacy configuration from 12.10
<Unit193> wxl: And on Trusty, the security fix is in 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2, it changes on which version you're on.  But don't take my word on it, see for yourself: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<jarick> gnome-keyring-manager used to correctly set SSH_AUTH_SOCK to /run/user/...
<wxl> Unit193: oh ho you're right. thanks
<Unit193> wxl: Sure thing.  Also, you can use lsof to see what's using the libs (libssl, libcrypto), and restart them.  I used checkrestart -v to get the names because, well, I'm lazy. :P
<Unit193> http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/ is also one way to test your httpd.
<wxl> doesn't seem to be fixed in raring
<Unit193> Raring is EOL.
<wxl> so is quantal, no?
<wxl> cuz quantal is fixed.
<Unit193> 10 days, give or take.
<wxl> 10 days on quantal?
<Unit193> Until it goes EOL, yep.
<wxl> so quantal is not eol but raring is?
 * wxl doesn't get it
<ianorlin> point relases were cut starting with raring to 9 months
<Unit193> That's when they changed it from whatever it was down to 9months of support.
<wxl> ugh
<Unit193> Thought process was that people on point releases were likely to update sooner rather than later, and the people that didn't want to update and stay with a stable release will use LTS releases.
<ianorlin> jarick you can use ssh-add with gnome-keyring
<jarick> ianorlin: The problem is not that "gnome-keyring-daemon" doesn't work. It's that it fails to, via dbus or otherwise, set SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<ianorlin> ah not sure how to fix that
<profesor> dhclient[756]:segfault at 304 ip b73beb09 sp bf8f1ba0 error 4 in libc-2.17.so[b7376000+1ae000]
<profesor> what does that mean?
<profesor> it's the last line from dmesg
<chulis> hay alguna manera de cambiar el color de los iconos del panel? no me gustan esos colores grices y tristes...
<Unit193> !es | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chulis> can i change de colour of de icons in my panel? i dont like grey and sad
<Sk1d> Hey how can I change the behaviour the caps-lock to the windows style where I will get special characters instead of numbers? for a one armed man this is easier way to use the keyboard instead of pressing shift + key.
<phillw> Sk1d: you'd be better asking on the mailing list about that, key board settings can be changed - but it is not an area I'm familiar with.
<Sk1d> ok
 * ianorlin is not familiar with the keyboard settins either
#lubuntu 2014-04-09
<g0mib0y> Hi how do I add new windowmanagers to lightdm?
<hyperair> add a .desktop file to /usr/share/xsessions/
<hyperair> i'm not sure what else is needed though
<g0mib0y> oki hyperair I will try this
<zaggynl> anyone tried installing 14.04 beta 2 i386? I can't get it to boot
<zaggynl> just fails on the boot device
<zaggynl> oh, contig mangled the file, sha1sum no longer is correct
<MaxFrames> hell
<MaxFrames> o
<MaxFrames> nice start lol
<chulis> hola ¿hay alguna manera de agregar el icono de firefox al panel?
<chulis> ¿?
<chulis> me refiero añadir firefox o cualquier otro programa en el panel
<IAmNotThatGuy> !spanish | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zaggynl> hmm
<zaggynl> lubuntu 12.04 isn't LTS
<zaggynl> I guess I could install ubuntu and then lxde and remove all the standard DE packages?
<leszek> zaggynl: why ?
<zaggynl> was just reading through the lubuntu wiki page
<zaggynl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Applications
<zaggynl> er https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<zaggynl> I mean, to to profit of the LTS support
<leszek> zaggynl: that does not help. It doesn't matter if you install Lubuntu or Ubuntu with LXDE in that regard
<Mikaela> Lubuntu 12.04 is LTS and so will be 14.04 when it's released.
<leszek> Lubuntus components that matches Ubuntus components that are in main and LTS will update aswell no matter if you install Lubuntu directly or Ubuntu with LXDE
<zaggynl> right
<phillw> Mikaela: lubuntu 12.04 was *NOT* an LTS... 14.04 will be
<comics_idees> why it was nt
<phillw> comics_idees: it was not allowed to be as per the rules
<phillw> add that to the devs did not wish it to be.. you get a simple answer
<ianorlin> 14.04 will be relase in a few days now
<comics_idees> we are waiting
<comics_idees> now that winxp is not supported people want an alternative os
<comics_idees> for all the old laptops
<comics_idees> maybe the lubuntu 14.04 will be that os
<ianorlin> you can also put it on computers that came with vista and newer
<phillw> comics_idees: for any laptops that cannot handle vista, use the standard lubuntu 64 bit install. for machines from win 98 who made the leap to XP you may need lubuntu-non-pae.... Quite simply? It is there if needed and I will support it.
<ianorlin> windows took longer to suspend than lubuntu to boot
<phillw> comics_idees: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/four-reasons-why-windows-xp-users-should-switch-to-lubuntu-this-april
<comics_idees> thanks
#lubuntu 2014-04-10
<Meerkat> 14.04 lubuntu is still up for 5 years support?
<Unit193> 3, never has been 5.
<Meerkat> i was told 5 a few weeks ago
<Unit193> It was never 5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/14.04/LTS-Proposal
<Meerkat> that's rather confusing since Ubuntu defines LTS as 5 years all over.
<Unit193> Ubuntu does get 5 years, but Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and maybe others went for 3 years only, less devs able to support it.
<Unit193> Each flavor does it's own release announcement, it'll be in there to clear things up too.
<Meerkat> should it really be labeled LTS? Since the only definition of an LTS says 5 years support there would be quite some confusion.
<Unit193> Yep, it should.  Otherwise it'd only be 9 months of support.
<Meerkat> You don't see that as confusing then?
<Unit193> Not so much, just two LTS options.  I don't know what all flavors are going for, but I get there's a big difference between Lubuntu, Xubuntu, UbuntuStudio, etc and Ubuntu.
<phillw> Meerkat: desktop is 3 years, server is 5 years.... I do wonder why people do not understand the rules?
<phillw> Unit193: and if you wish to argue against the tech board... go ahead... they have stated what 14.04 will be
<Unit193> What?
<phillw> (02:10:45) Unit193: Not so much, just two LTS options.  I don't know what all flavors are going for, but I get there's a big difference between Lubuntu, Xubuntu, UbuntuStudio, etc and Ubuntu.]
<phillw> there is no difference... 3 years for desktop, 5 years forr server
<Unit193> phillw: Yes, they did, but seems you didn't read what they wrote: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Support_lifespan  Don't blame me for echo'ing the official release notes...
<phillw> Unit193: can you please tell me where what I have said differs to
<phillw> Support lifespanUbuntu 14.04 will be supported for 5 years for Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Core, and Kubuntu. All other flavours will be supported for 3 years.
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: Ubuntu and Kubuntu are supported on the *desktop* for 5 years. That's where it differs.
<SonikkuAmerica> As are Ubuntu Server (and Core). All the remaining flavors (Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Mythbuntu, Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu Kylin) are only supported on the *desktop* for 3 years.
<Mikaela> I didn't know that Lubuntu has different support times. How long is 12.04 supported?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Mikaela: like non LTS release
<SonikkuAmerica> Mikaela: 12.04 has reached EOL. 3 months ago.
<Mikaela> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Mikaela: Stick around for a week and experience our first LTS release, 14.04, which will be supported for 3 years.
<phillw> Unit193: I have always said lubuntu is 3 years for 14.04 what is the issue here? That I will maintain the non-pae kernel for 5 years is a decision I took to allow any group using the 3.13.0 kernel to have a non-pae variant.
<Unit193> Dude...
<MaxFrames> hello
<pip__> Hi, will 14.04 have a non-PAE version?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kernel the same from ubuntu 14.04
<phillw> pip__: it will have a community non-pae version
<phillw> it is currently being tested
<pip__> thanks phil, I need to check the hardware in an old rig,
<pip__> but I expect to need non-PAE
<phillw> pip__: pop over to http://phillw.net/isos/non-pae/ to grab an ISO... it does need testing as I only made it last night!
<phillw> send test results to the lubuntu mailing list or poke me on #phillw :)
<pip__> phillw: nice one, that'll give me something of value to do today :)
<phillw> pip__: it seems the daily I used may be faulty.. if so I'll respin it. I know the kernel is working okay as that is the kernel on the build machine :)
<pip__> ok, I'll definitely let you know how it goes
<pip__> phillw: thanks again, I'll be in touch this afternoon :)
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> error while attempting to format an sdhc card, the device mounts and it's readable but I get "error synchronizing after initial wipe: timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<MaxFrames> ok fixed with gparted apparently
<rotesn> hello
<rotesn> i hace Lubuntu ver 12.10 when update to 13.10 my PC freeze
<rotesn> the same when install directly 13.10
<leszek> rotesn: it might have todo with the newer kernel. Did you tried booting with the old 12.10 kernel on your updated system ?
<rotesn> it is the new kernel the problem??
<rotesn> recomend no update??
<Lartza> I installed lubuntu onto an old laptop and the image is not on the full screen
<rotesn> Lartza: I have not idea, I relatively new user
<rotesn> how i make an update of version fron 12.10 to 13.10 without install the new kernel?
<phillw> Lartza: first question always... did you run the self test on the CD?
<phillw> rotesn: why do you not want the new kernel?
<Lartza> phillw, I did not
<phillw> Lartza: do so, then we know the cd and cd-drive are happy :)
<Lartza> phillw, I already installed, live was fine, it boots fine, it's this bug I think Xorg is not getting settings correctly from the TFT
<Lartza> Trying manual xorg.conf now
<rotesn> phillw: i have a pc with lubuntu 12.10 when update to 13.10 go freeze
<rotesn> when restart
<rotesn> the same thing when install directly Lubuntu ver 13.10
<phillw> Lartza: yes... build an xorg file... lubuntu uses the central *buntu drivers, so if the display does not work out of the box with lubuntu - it will not work with any :/
<rotesn> leszek: say "the kernel is the problem"
<phillw> rotesn: you may have either a non-pae computer, or one that does not advertise it.
<phillw> rotesn: as soon as I get an answer from the testers I will have a solution for you that should give you 14.04 lubuntu.
<leszek> rotesn: normally when you upgrade it should not remove the old kernel it just installs a new one and you are able to access the older ones via the bootmenu
<phillw> leszek: with the new grub, you have to arrow down to select the older kernels... It caught me out a couple of times before I got used to it.
<leszek> phillw: ah you are right.
<Lartza> How about suspend resulting to black screen of death, have to cut the power :S
<Lartza> Should suspend work out of the box?
<Lartza> It's laptop induced not manually started
<phillw> by the way, leszek Hi!!! long time no chat... Hope to see you at tonight's meeting :)
<Lartza> Actually managed to mess up xorg.conf I think
<phillw> Lartza: make a new one :)
<rotesn> thanks phillw !!!!
<rotesn> phillw: I whait to other version
<leszek> phillw: yeah I will stay online the whole day I guess. When is the meeting exactly ?
<phillw> rotesn: run cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep pae
<phillw> and check you have pae
<phillw> leszek: http://tinyurl.com/LubuMeet
<leszek> phillw: thx ;)
<rotesn> phillw: see --->  flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm dtherm
<rotesn> pae on red
<phillw> yup, you have pae
<rotesn> and the problem is....????
<phillw> rotesn: grab the 14.04 build and try it... 13.10 has had some issues which have been resolved in 14.04
<rotesn> ok phillw
<phillw> rotesn: 13.10 was the stable beta for our 1st LTS... the pre-release 14.04 is in good shape and goes final release candidate this evening :)
<rotesn> phillw: in Lubuntu site is not  able to download
<rotesn> do you have a link?
<phillw> rotesn: to grab any 14.04 head over to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/308/builds :)
<rotesn> ok phillw and then i have to install LXDE? right??
<phillw> nope.. the lubuntu desktop iso has everything you need :)
<rotesn> ok. i not read whell all site
<rotesn> :P
<rotesn> phillw can you suport me again in other problem with ubuntu
<phillw> rotesn: as with all of volunteers, I will help people where I can... the easiest way is to ask the question and then be patient :)
<phillw> I, and others, are running around also to have 14.04 be the first LTS for lubuntu... hence my advising people who have problems with 13.10 to switch to it :)
<rotesn> phillw: i known this, i very thanks to you!!! ;)
<rotesn> Installing Lubuntu-desktop on a pc whith unity-desktop, console shows this ---> "/var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: source not able temporaly"
<rotesn> and the instalation stops :(
<phillw> rotesn: use the alternate ISO
<phillw> I know... I hate desktop installer with a passion! But, if that is throwing up errors... just use the alternate... at least lubuntu stlll offers it :)
<rotesn> phillw: you say i have to install Lubuntu??
<rotesn> Ubuntu with Unity is very slow on my pc
<phillw> rotesn: that is why lubuntu exists :)
<rotesn> ok :)
<phillw> rotesn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<rotesn> genius!! ;)
<pip__> phillw: what are the symptoms of the faulty daily?
<pip__> The machine I'm testing on is failing to find the cd, which is odd as I'm using a flash drive
<pip__> non-pae lubuntu 14.04 iso
<phillw> bbl... dog walking duties
<pip__> lol, kk
<pip__> well okay.  It turns out the machine will run a 64 bit OS & it has PAE support
<pip__> That's a surprise...
<phillw> pip__: most of the recent machines (post 1998
<pip__> h'mmm, lost half of that phill
<phillw> will have pae. for non-pae, we are going back to that era as the 1st couple of celeron 'M's did not have pae at all.
<phillw> pip__:  ^^
<pip__> yeah I had a laptop that didn't do pae
<pip__> this is an athlon64 4000+
<pip__> I'm still surprised
<pip__> :)
<pip__> anyway, the non-pae image stalled pretty early on
<phillw> it is a small area, but the machines were sturdy and I thought it would not be too hard to offer a non-pae version.
<phillw> pip__: where did it stall?
<pip__> I think I got past keyboard detection & then it told me it couldn't mount the cd-rom
<pip__> which was odd cos I'm using a usb stick
<pip__> I thought it may have been a jumper issue - old hard drives
<phillw> alternate install may not work with usb stick... I've never tried it.
<pip__> erm, I think I've done a mini install from usb
<pip__> if that's any help
<pip__> that'd be a non-pae mini-iso
<phillw> pip__: yes, you can.. but the alternate ISO expects to be on a CD. This is why lubuntu keep one.
<pip__> aha, I see
<pip__> that actually all makes logical sense
<phillw> pip__: where did you get a mini 3.13 kernel for lubuntu that is non-pae ? As they do not provide one
<pip__> oh sorry that was a 12.04, shudda mentioned that
<phillw> pip__: invest in a CD-RW disc ... they save you a fortune over time :)
<pip__> just found a dvd-rw
<pip__> I'll give that a go
<phillw> pip__: if the computer can handle dvd-rw it will most likely not be a non-pae machine!
<pip__> it's not. as I've found out
<pip__> it can handle pae & a 64 bit os
<pip__> although it's a single core cpu with 3 gb of ddr 1 ram
<pip__> it's surprised me to be honest
<pip__> I was expecting it to be harder work as xp was a dog on it
<phillw> Burning to USB sticks has been an issue for a while
<phillw> use a cd to make the image and then when it boots run the self test to check it is 'happy'.
<pip__> will do
<phillw> burn at the lowest speed possible.
<pip__> lol, hasn't usb made things like that sooo much easier?
<pip__> I recall going thru cds like they were paper
<phillw> pip__: except that usb installs do not work.... and support has been dropped.
<pip__> really? when did that happen?
<phillw> go buy a cd-rw disc for about $2 and it will take ~100 burns.
<pip__> I should have stayed on the mailing list......
<phillw> pip__: about 13.04 is when things started to unravell. The release team have said that you need to use dd to make an usb stick. for anything else, you're on your own. I had a good laugh when swearing at a machine that was Win 98 that could not boot from CD when I was using a 3.5" disc to get it to..... then I realised I was using a DVD-RW :) made a CD-RW and all was well :)
<pip__> alrighty then.......dd......:(
<phillw> pip__: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI
<phillw> nio has even got a trial of lubuntu trusty available.
<pip__> ok, thanks
<phillw> I host his ISO's, he will be making an OBI for the non-pae community versiion.
<phillw> he has a passion for OBI that I find refreshing :)
<pip__> brb - shopping's just arrived.  Like youmneed to know that
<phillw> pizza tonight here :P
<phillw> jono how's the bacon? :P
<jono> hey phillw
<jono> good thanks :-)
<pip__> mmmmmmmmmmm pizza
<phillw> the bacon and cheese roll was really pushing things :P
<phillw> I like smoked bacon on mature cheddar cheese between to slices of well buttered toast :D
<pip__> sounds great
<pip__> I've just discovered blue cheeses
<pip__> but I really should lay of them to keep the arteries clear
<pip__> on a serious note:
<pip__> dvd-rw also fails.  Definitely needs to be a cd
<pip__> no errors reported from the disc check either
<phillw> pip__: is it a dvd drive or just cd ?
<phillw> I got caught out with that one.
<pip__> lol, good point, hold on
<pip__> dvd writer
<pip__> -i386.iso
<pip__> oops
<phillw> unless and untill the cd/dvd self checks okay... don't try to install.
<pip__> ok
<pip__> gonna pick up some cd RWs later or tomorrow
<pip__> I'll have another crack at it then
<pip__> or.....it could still be a jumper/cable thing.  I'll have to investigate that in more depth
<phillw> until the install media reports back as happy... you are never going to have a good install.... even if you over-ride things, you will still be in the land of the 'funnies' and have un-expected glitches
<pip__> ok
<pip__> biab, got to start dinner
<pip__> okay, the optical drive is good on the machine
<pip__> so it's got to be not using a cd, or something else being peculiar
<pip__> I'll stick with the get some CD-RWs plan
<pip__> & I'll let you know how I get on
<pip__> bye for now
<zooko> Hi folks! I feel like beta-testing Lubuntu 14.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> zooko: Lubuntu?
<zooko> Yes, Lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/beta-2/
<zooko> I'm downloading a daily iso already...
<SonikkuAmerica> Grab an image from there using traditional download, torrent, or zsync.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Daily images are definitely more current than the beta images, but updates are also pushed to you via the Update Manager.
<zooko> Ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> zooko: But yeah, you can definitely start with a daily ISO.
<zooko> Now, could you tell me, once I get this iso downloaded onto my linux system here, how I can install lubuntu root on a certain partition, and then get my grub to boot to that?
<zooko> Okay I think I cna do the latter -- grub --
<zooko> but I'm not sure what the lubuntu installation process is.
<SonikkuAmerica> zooko: Have you used any other flavor of Ubuntu?
<zooko> Yes, lots of times!
<zooko> I
<zooko> 'm running an Ubuntu derivative on my main partition on this laptop.
<SonikkuAmerica> Mint?
<zooko> Normally what I do is make an install media like a USB key
<zooko> but
<zooko> Yeah, Mint.
<zooko> But, I'd rather just launch the installer from this ISO and point it at the new partition if possibloe,m instead of making a USB key and booting from it.
<SonikkuAmerica> The Mint installer is just a fork of the regular Ubuntu installer, so the process is more or less the same.
<zooko> But I could do the latter if you recommend.
<zooko> My new partition that I want to install Lubuntu 14.04 on is already mkfs'ed with btrfs. :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> zooko: OK. So you want to keep the BTRFS then.
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, are you dealing with UEFI?
<SonikkuAmerica> And you also want to boot the ISO from your hard disk. Do you have grml-rescueboot installed on Mint?
<SonikkuAmerica> zooko: Did you fall off the face of the earth?
<zooko> back
<zooko> SonikkuAmerica: yeah, UEFI
<zooko> Hm, I can apt-get install grml-rescueboot.
<zooko> But what will it do...
<zooko> I see.
<SonikkuAmerica> When the ISO is finished, [ mv ] it into /boot/grml (with sudo) and then [ sudo update-grub ]
<zooko> I see.
<zooko> Then reboot, boot to that ISO, then install it into the right partition.
<SonikkuAmerica> You'll have to manually install it, of course. You'll also need to choose between Lubuntu's version of GRUB and Mint's.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you still want to use Mint's GRUB, you'll have to reboot into Mint, run [ sudo update-grub ] again, and then reboot another time to see the Lubuntu entry.
<phillw> hi folks... the meeting for the final push of 14.04 is starting soon https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<zooko> What's the md5sum for today's build of trust-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<SonikkuAmerica> 1:30?
<SonikkuAmerica> (ET)
<zooko> 20140409
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, 2:00
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw:  I'll be there for it, is it in the -offtopic?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica:  yup :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll be there :)
<Parlabane> can i lurk on the meeting ? see what it is all about?
<Meerkat> phillw, are everyone welcome to that meeting?
<phillw> Meerkat: that is the idea of meetings :)
<zooko> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20140409/MD5SUMS
<zooko> Well, not off to a great start. I get a black screen as soon as I choose "install lubuntu".
<zooko> Probably due to my unsupport Nvidia graphics card, or the two-graphics-cards thing in my Macbook Pro (a discrete Nvidia and an on-chip(?) Intel).
<zooko> I have a similar problem when I boot Mint,
<zooko> but I work around it by choosing "Recovery mode" from grub.
<zooko> How can I choose "Recovery mode" for Lubuntu  ...
<Parlabane> i have an on chip intel graphic. not problems here
<Parlabane> atom D510 thingie
<zooko> Parlabane: yeah, if I could figure out how to switch off the discrete entirely, maybe I would be able to boot...
<Parlabane> oh no wait.. i have not tried the daily live
<Parlabane> i am on 13.10
<ianorlin> jockey-text is something I have heard of
<Parlabane> zooko,: nothing i need to disable... (for 13.10)
<zooko> The problem isn't the builtin Intel, it is the discrete Nvidia.
<ianorlin> that will get nvidia drivers or how old an nvidia card though
<zooko> Linux tries to start using that when I boot, and it immediately messes up the display.
<zooko> I don't know if it locks the computer entirely, or just prevents display.
<zooko> Ah, adding "nomodeset" to the boot line fixes that.
<SonikkuAmerica> zooko: I guess I didn't ask about that when I helped you
<sarin> hello. is there a way to make lxterm gain focus upon opening? I made "focus new windows bleh..." openbox but lxterm just flashes the border a few times and doesn't gain focus.
<sarin> even mousing over the window doesn't get focus
<ianorlin> open openbox configuration manager and make sure you have focus new windows when they appear
<ianorlin> you could set focus under mouse if you wanted to from there as well
<sarin> as above, I have used openbox ^^^
<Ahmuck> hi hi.  is there a pae kernel for lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Ahmuck: The PAE kernel is the only available kernel. A non-PAE community respin is being tested.
<Ahmuck> i was just reading about a fake pae
<Ahmuck> so your saying that i cannot use a fake pae kernel
<Ahmuck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<SonikkuAmerica> That's the one we're testing.
<SonikkuAmerica> #phillw would be more useful actually
<ianorlin> there is a patch in 14.04 which releases soon which will eliminate the need for fake pae for some processors
<ianorlin> that is in the kernel for 14.04
<Ahmuck> i read that as well.  will 14.04 have fake pae in it automagically
<Ahmuck> ok
<Ahmuck> so, is there a way to use fake pae, download the iso for fake pae?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ahmuck: The link is on that wiki page you ref'ed earlier
<Ahmuck> http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu-fake-pae/raring/grub-n-iso/
<Ahmuck> i assume this link?
<Ahmuck> ok, so i'm going to wait a week
<Ahmuck> for 14.04 release
<zooko> Hm, now it has said "Detecting file systems..." for more than an hour.
<zooko> Could it be that because I don't have a network set up on this box the installation is hanging?
<zooko> The text window says "host name not found: ntp.ubuntu.com"
<zooko> Could that be blocking progress on the install?
<zooko> If I switch to a console can I figure out how far along the install is?
<zooko> Is there a log file somewhere?
<zooko> Oh, the log file says "BTRFS: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features".
<zooko> That could be related.
<zooko> Can I boot my own kernel and then run the lubuntu installer from the iso?
<zooko> (My kernel supports the new BTRFS features.)
 * ianorlin is not sure how to do it
<Unit193> Replace the kernel in the squashfs system and sure.
<holstein> zooko: nothing about lubuntu is preventing you from running your own kernel
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> zooko: you can try starting with that ^ since its smaller
<holstein> you can get *buntu installed with whatever kernel you want to make happen, and do what you like
<zooko> holstein: sorry, I don't understand how to launch the installer after booting my own kernel.
<zooko> Do I need to build a iso with my own kernel in it? Or can I just, like "python installer.py" after boot?
<holstein> zooko: not sure, friend.. the lubuntu installer doesnt really do anything to prevent you from doint this, but its also not able to necessarily facilitate it either
<holstein> zooko: if it were me, i would try the default installer, which, AFAIK, supports btrfs.. or, elaboarate about what features you are specificallly looking for
<zooko> When I boot the default installer, it boots a kernel that doesn't handle the new BTRFS features.
<zooko> I'd like to run a new kernel -- which I have here -- and then run the installer in that new kernel.
<zooko> One way to do that would probably be to rebuild the installer iso, replacing the kernel it came with, with my new kernel.
<zooko> I don't know how to do that, though, do you?
<holstein> zooko: sure.. what "new" features. maybe there is an easier way
<holstein> or, maybe you can add those features after (easily) installing the os, then changing kernels..
<zooko> Another would be to boot my new kernel then execute whatever program it is that the iso executes when booted.
<zooko> No, the features are in the layout of the btrfs filesystem, and can't be changed after the fs is created.
<zooko> It is the "no-holes" feature.
<zooko> In btrfs.
<holstein> zooko: have you checked 14.04 to see if its just there?
<zooko> holstein: yes.
<holstein> zooko: i suggest going to the main ubuntu community for this.. you can use the mini iso i gave, and get a bare minimal ubuntu installation on the kernel you want with the btrfs features, and add lubuntu-desktop to that
<zooko> Why do you say that using the mini iso will allow me to use the kernel I want. How is it any different from the lubuntu iso?
<holstein> zooko: i didnt
<holstein> zooko: i said it was different because its smaller, and easier to download and test with
<holstein> zooko: its also not lubuntu specifically, so, you'll be able to take advantage of a *much* larger ubuntu support team
<zooko> Okay, I've already downloaded the lubuntu iso, so that's not a problem for me.
<holstein> zooko: the mini iso's are small..
 * zooko laughs.
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: Doesn't the Live image work with BTRFS?
<zooko> SonikkuAmerica: I believe it does, but I have used some fresh-from-the-oven hot new BTRFS features that are backwards-incompatible.
<zooko> So only Linux ≥ 3.14.0 can mount it.
<zooko> SonikkuAmerica: so I can think of two ways to get what I want:
<zooko> 1. build my own installer .iso with my own kernel and otherwise keep everything from the lubuntu installer
<zooko> 2. boot my own kernel, mount the .iso, and execute whatever program it is that runs the installer.
<zooko> Any advice?
<holstein> zooko: use the mini iso installer.. no reason to pack the bulk of lubuntu onto it
<holstein> zooko: you dont need it.. just get an insatll with your kernel and btrfs *then* install whatever desktop after that
<holstein> zooko: it will make testing and playing with this (trial and error) faster
<zooko> holstein: okay, that's a useful tip: get an install of any Ubuntu and my kernel and then add lubuntu-desktop.
<zooko> But, I have the same problem getting an install of any Ubuntu and my kernel as getting Lubuntu and my kernel.
<zooko> Also I don't see how the miniiso is relevant. How is it different from the lubuntu installer iso that I already downloaded?
<holstein> zooko: its because they are all the same
<ianorlin> that will get a mini system with just kernel and then put desktop on later
<holstein> zooko: the mini is relevant because its *small*
<zooko> But why would I care if it is small?
<holstein> zooko: building a custom one of those with your kernel should be much faster.. like 20 times faster
<holstein> zooko: you would care due to time, and trial and error
<zooko> Oh, it takes a long time to build the full ubuntu iso and less time to build the mini one?
<zooko> Okay, I care about that. Thanks. ☺
<zooko> How do I build the mini iso?
<holstein> zooko: it takes *significantly* less time
<holstein> zooko: the mini, xubuntu, lubuntu.. ubuntustudio, kubuntu.. they are *all* ubuntu
<holstein> zooko: you make them the same
<zooko> Could you point me to a document about how to do that?
<holstein> zooko: how to make your own live CD?
<zooko> Yeah.
<holstein> zooko: there are many.. and none of which have i tried with changing a kernel successfully
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<zooko> Thanks!
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<holstein> zooko: its just not the focus of *buntu
<holstein> zooko: its not the "tinker with it all top to bottom and hack in all the bleeding edge stuff you like" distro
<holstein> nothing is preventing that, and im quite sure, since eveyrthing is open, anything is possible.. but, it may not be "easy", and it may be much easier to start some other way
<holstein> zooko: i would think, proper backporting of stable btrfs into 14.04 might be easier, if its features that folks are interested in
<zooko> Um, isn't 14.04 stable and LTS and imminent?
<holstein> zooko: 14.04 is long term support
<phillw> zooko: yup
<holstein> zooko: backporting is a way of getting features backported, that others may want as well... want/need
<zooko> holstein: oh, I see. You meant the backports thing, not getting the new features into 14.04 itself.
<phillw> holstein: I think that btrfs may arrive as default in 17.04. it has not had a long enough track run as /boot for it to replace the temporary ext4
<zooko> So, the new features I'm thinking of require a kernel 3.14 or newer and the btrfs-progs 3.14.
<zooko> or newer
<holstein> zooko: should be in debian testing
<holstein> zooko: so is lxde..
<holstein> might be "better" or more stable up there, rather than bolting on quite a few key underlying backbone features to *buntu and expecting this to be solid
<zooko> Does anybody want to walk me through how to remaster an installer .iso using uck to replace the kernel with my own custom kernel?
<holstein> zooko: i couldnt get it to work with UCK, and when i asked, i was told to do the chroot method
<holstein> zooko: i was trying to add an in repo kernel
<zooko> Hm.
<zooko> Aha! http://wiki.backbox.org/index.php/Customize_the_Live_DVD
<zooko> This sounds perfect.
<xnox> phillw: 17.04 - haha =)
<phillw> xnox: 17.04 is the next planned LTS ?
<xnox> phillw: no.
<xnox> phillw: 8.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04 -> are LTS releases.....
<xnox> (10.04)
<xnox> phillw: basically april of any year that has olympics.
<Unit193> I was thinking even years. :P
<phillw> xnox: I was close... more than 9 months :P
<phillw> xnox: but i still have to support the kernel until 2019 :)
<xnox> phillw: anyway, i daubt we will switch by 17.04.
<phillw> xnox: you'd be shocked to hear that this n00b (with a lot of help) has got a non-pae version of 3.13 kernel for any teams along with a full lubuntu-14.04-non-pae ISO....
<xnox> phillw: imho, xfs is more lickely.
<phillw> i've only hear good things about btrfs
<xnox> phillw: haha
<xnox> phillw: last week it was discovered that btrfs send/receive is not host/target endian-safe =)
<phillw> xnox: I still like ext4 :)
#lubuntu 2014-04-11
<phillw> I was dragged, kicking and screaming, from ext3 :)
<xnox> phillw: i don't like ext4, imho ext3 was a better balance of features.
 * zooko is just about finished making his own lubuntu installer iso with the latest and sizzling-hottest btrfs in kernel 3.14
<phillw> zooko: if you ever need help to make the alternate ISO, give me a ping on #phillw
<zooko> phillw Thanks!
<phillw> xnox:  last I heard btrfs was not ready for boot partition, but flies like shit off a shovel as compared to ext3/4
<xnox> phillw: ubuntu can have btrfs as boot partition since 12.04 i believe
<xnox> phillw: surbi wrote that.
<phillw> xnox: indeed it can, but last time I looked up on btrfs site, they did not advise it for /boot partition... but that is a couple of years ago :)
<Unit193> xnox: When can I get ZFS in Ubiquity with a patched kernel? :---D
<Unit193> Anyway, this is all a bit offtopic.
<phillw> Unit193: sorry... xnox can you pop over to #phillw before the irc police kick us off :)
<xnox> Unit193: when it's legal.
<Unit193> phillw: Why there?  Why not #lubuntu-offtopic?
<Unit193> xnox: Thought it was as long as ZFS in linux itself wasn't shipped.
<Unit193> Bleh, dang licenses.
<xnox> phillw: advertising irc channels is against ubuntu irc and freenode policy. "#phillw" sounds like a channel advert to me =))))
<Unit193> Indeed.
<xnox> Unit193: ZFS as a dkms module is fine, but that does not help the installer or having it as root & boot partition.
<phillw> Unit193: because I'm chatting to him? xnox when you have primary channel it is not advertising... please do check with freenode :)
<Unit193> Right, you don't have to just use dkms, but anywho.
<Unit193> phillw: Sure it is.
 * phillw bored
<phillw> just ban me....
<phillw> i left ubuntu council rules because of silly rules.... you are chatting to someone who would not call emergency services if a fire broke out at one of their meetings.
<phillw> Unit193: please do me the favour of kick-banning me from #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic to prove your worth as an irc police man.
<Unit193> phillw: Please, don't go doing this again.
<phillw> Unit193: you started the "do not ask people to #phillw" stuff.... So, finish what you started
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> I am having a series of problems, need help
<hateball> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MaxFrames> first of all I inadvertedly clicked on the "don't display this message again" option when the network manager notified me that it could not connect to a vpn
<MaxFrames> I can't figure out how to reactivate that kind of notification
<MaxFrames> the instructions for ubuntu (like using gconf-editor) don't work
<MaxFrames> the notification I'm talking about was in the form of - if that is the way it is called - a "notification bubble" on the top of the screen
<MaxFrames> on gconf-editor, under "apps-nm-applet", I have nothing
<MaxFrames> gsettings reset org.gnome.nm-applet disable-vpn-notifications => also fails with "failed to commit changes to dconf"
<MaxFrames> is that elaborated enough? :P
<MaxFrames> anyone please?
<MaxFrames> well, anyway, lubuntu has literally resurrected this old netbook
<MaxFrames> it was unusable with windows xp, most of the time the hdd led was solid lit and the system did not respond
<MaxFrames> I think it was a driver problem, it's really fast now, like new
 * zooko tinkers with his attempt to make a lubuntu install cd with new btrfs...
<chulis> hello ¿how can i decrease the appear time of a pop up? for example, when i recieve a mail or status battery etc?
<chulis> excuse for my english im spanish
<koell> Unit193: <3
<leszek> chulis: I don't think that is possible as the applications itself send the time for a popup to be shown (or at least they can send it)
<profus2> hello everybody, is the a special owncloud desktop client for lubuntu?
<leszek> profus2: not that I am aware of there exists only the normal desktop client for linux
<leszek> profus2: http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:desktop&package=owncloud-client
<leszek> choosing xUbuntu here and you can add the repo which gets then constant updates
<profus2> @lesszek: as I am running lxle I got the client already installed , but whenever i run it there is no gui or icon to proceed with further action
<profus2> btw lxle runs on 12.04
<profus2> i can see it running in task manager though
<SonikkuAmerica> profus2: What are you looking for?
<vendre> hello
<chulis> hola
<chulis> buenas
<chulis> sabe alguien alguna manera de hacer mas pequeños los mensajes del sistema por ejemplo el estado de baertia, correo nuevo etc?
<wxl> !es | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chulis> anybody knows if is possible to maketh advices of system smaller for exemple new mail, batery sta
<chulis> status etc?
<wxl> notifications you mean?
<wxl> chulis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88274/how-can-i-make-smaller-pop-ups-on-lubuntu
<chulis> yes
<chulis> are too big and i cant see other thigns
<chulis> and stay log time
<chulis> long
<chulis> wuauu thanks a lot wxl
<wxl> np chulis
<chulis> wxl: other thing ¿is it possible to add firefox or other program such thumtherbird to the panel (small icon i mean)
<wxl> chulis: sure, just right click on the area and you should be able to fix it
<chulis> no i cant
<chulis> it come come back
<comics_idees> in lubuntu now I did update an I think it is a new chrome version
<holstein> comics_idees: you "think"? look in a package manager and see.. chrome is not in the defaul repos, so those are not maintained by ubuntu or lubuntu
<chulis> i pull the icon to the panel but it come back
<wxl> chulis: don't drag it, right click on the panel and there should be an option to edit the launcher settings
<chulis> yes but there is only en few programs but i want to put others...
<wxl> chulis: then you need to create .desktop files for them
<comics_idees> well in my pc chrome has better performance than firefox
<holstein> comics_idees: i didnt comment on quality
<chulis> they are on the desktop aswell
<wxl> chulis: not desktop, .desktop
<holstein> comics_idees: i personally use chrome as well, but, if you had installed via the official deb, youget sources added, and any updates you do in the system will keep chrome up to date as well.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" for example
<wxl> chulis: basically, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Windows#How_to_make.2BAC8-add_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu.
<chulis> but i dont need in the star menu, i want to put then in the panel near the clock for example
<wxl> chulis: it needs to be in that menu in order to show up in the list of programs for the launcher on the panel
<chulis> but they are in menu-internet
<wxl> chulis: then they should show up on the panel list
<chulis> in preference panel you mean?
<wxl> chulis: yeah like i said, you right click on the launcher area, and then there's an option for adding programs and it should be in that list
<wxl> sorry to say i don't have a lubuntu in front of me to give you the specifics but i've been through this many times
<chulis> i can find some programs like menu clock cpu monitor etc but not firefox or thunderbird
<chulis> preference panel-add complements
<SonikkuAmerica> Add components, you mean?
<wxl> chulis: i have actually added firefox and thunderbird before :)
<chulis> yes in the front panel
<holstein> just a shortcut? in the panel? a "click this button and run this application" button?
<chulis> yes
<holstein> should still look much like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935461
<SonikkuAmerica> .desktop files are your friend too
<wxl> i think i see the problem
<chulis> thats for me?
<wxl> if you're seeing clock and cpu monitor, you must be looking at the "widgets" if you wil for the panel
<wxl> on there, there should be one that is launcher or task thingy or something
<wxl> again i forgot what it was called
<wxl> and hit edit
<wxl> THAT"S what you want
<chulis> i right on panel then add or (i dont know in english) elements panel
<chulis> then mini aplications
<chulis> then add
<chulis> but only few proigrams there
<holstein> chulis: i find it helpful when learning to load up the guest account, or the live CD, or a "Test" user account
<holstein> chulis: i remember, back when i used to click on things to run things, i found this feature in the lxpanel simply with trial and error
<holstein> chulis: i will fire up 14.04 lubuntu 32bit in a few minutes here and add a launcher and tell you *exactly* how i did it
<chulis> ok thanks
<hanner> hi
<holstein> chulis: i will be doing this by loading the OS, then adding *everything* i find til i get what i want
<hanner> by default lubuntu ships with keybindings for media keys, but when using xbmc those keybindings somehwat interrupt the usage of that keys inside xbmc
<hanner> is there a way to enable these keybindings just if xbmc is not running?
<holstein> hanner: im sure there is a way, but i might ask in the xbmc community and see what folks there do to address this
<holstein> lxde with xbmc should be a pretty popular setup
<holstein> chulis: i right click the panel, i select "panel settings", then, the "panel applets" tab.. then, along the right side i click "add", then i browse to "application bar launcher" and add one of those if there is not one. then, i highlight the "application bar launcher" from the list, and click the "edit" button, under where "add" was before. i then navigate to whatever i want from the menu and click "add"
<holstein> chulis: you can have more than one application bar lanucher, and you may want to do that
<holstein> chulis: i suggested, and still suggest loading up the guest account, live CD, or test user and play around with the configutation, if you are uncomfortable with the setup
<chulis> ok i try again
<holstein> chulis: i added firefox, and i see *all* my applications that are in the panel as options to add there
<holstein> chulis: in my default stock setup, the powerbutton is an application lauch bar entry
<holstein> chulis: so, you can right click on the power button, and select "application bar launch settings"
<holstein> chulis: that would add these launchers there by the power button.. thats why i suggest you may want to add an additional "application bar launch" to another area of the panel
<holstein> chulis: i say, this is something that, if you dont have a launcher for firefox added in a few minutes, you are doing it incorrectly
<chulis> eureka
<chulis> the secret was aplication and then edit
<holstein> chulis: ?
<holstein> chulis: there is not "secret" friend
<holstein> no secrets
<holstein> just new ways of doing things.. LXDE is designed to be light, and that has its compromises
<chulis> im still very novece
<holstein> chulis: this has little to do with "skill level"..
<chulis> i have to go out but i still have some questions
<holstein> chulis: its just a matter of what you are accustomed to, and being willing to ask, and search
<holstein> chulis: you are welcome and encouraged to ask what you like here.. cheers
<chulis> i come back again thanks a lot
<chulis> regards
#lubuntu 2014-04-12
<micky_> Hallo
<micky_> Habe vor Lubuntu zu installieren...
<micky_> Ups English again I guess...
<micky_> So I wann install Lubuntu. And my question is whether the alternate installer ist just different with respect to the installing process and whether there is no difference with regard to the packages etc...
<maxvi> hi everyone! how can I use Templates in it? it seems doesn't work for me (( I created the template file in Templates dir but it hadn't appear in menu
<Ahmuck> hi.  is there a way to have spanish and english in lubuntu
<Meerkat> Ahmuck, menu -> preferences -> language support. There you can install many languages, including spanish.
<simiant> what is the minimum PyGTK package I can install? I can't seem to find it in the repos?
<FuuqUmiist> LXLE is actually pretty good and seems to be more user friendly than Lubuntu, and it was smart for them to just focus on LTS releases
<Ahmuck> how do i start a program in a specific languae
<Ahmuck> por ejemplo, LANG=us_EN LANGUAGE=us_EN
<Ahmuck> because I am getting crashes when trying
<Meerkat> the appliations should follow the system language.
<Meerkat> Ahmuck, did you logout and back in after changing the language?
#lubuntu 2014-04-13
<Ahmuck> hi. is there a way to set language settings for programs prior to opening them
<SunilJoshi> Hello, whenver i press Windows + D, it minimize my bottom pannel. I am on lubuntu 13.10
<chulis> hello why I see two icons exactly equal (the same) in notification area in the panel?
<wxl> SunilJoshi: you can change keybindings. let me find the location.
<wxl> chulis: probably because you have two of the same programs runninga t the same time. which one is it?
<SunilJoshi> wxl: Thanks but i donot need to change keybindings. i want to stop minimizing the panel on windows + D
<SunilJoshi> I remmber it was working fine before..
<wxl> SunilJoshi: what changed since?
<SunilJoshi> wxl: i didnt changed any panel settings, this is i am sure about
<wxl> SunilJoshi: i see in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml W-d is bound to "ToggleShowDesktop." not sure why that has any effect on your panel.
<chulis> the icon is wifi
<SunilJoshi> chulis: check if you have added wifi notification twice in the panel
<wxl> chulis: i agree with SunilJoshi. alternately, you can check to see if you have more than one instance of nm-applet running (ps aux | grep -i [n]m-applet)
<SunilJoshi> wxl: same for me..
<chulis> how can i check to see that?
<SunilJoshi> right click on the panel -> got to panel setting and then to panel applets tab and check in the list.. if you have 2 wifi added
<SunilJoshi> chulis: ^^
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245106/
<chulis> all applets are differents
<wxl> chulis: you have two running, right?
<wxl> chulis: 1415 is one process ID and the other PID is 1426
<chulis> ok so how can i delete one?
<chulis> i only want to see one wifi icon
<wxl> chulis: kill one of them
<wxl> chulis: there are gui ways to do it but the easiest way is to just do something like [ kill 1426 ]
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need to get spellcheck for english on a spanish system.  how
<chulis> ok i killed now only one wifi icon
<chulis> maybe when i restart the system it be same again?
<wxl> chulis: in fact `pidof nm-applet` would return "1415 1426" which could be passed to kill like `kill $(pidof nm-applet)` which would be like typing `kill 1415`. that assumes you want to get rid of the first one.
<wxl> chulis: possibly. only one way to find out.
<SunilJoshi> wxl:  anything else i can check..
<wxl> SunilJoshi: i can't think of a darn thing, honestly, unless you're running some other keybinding program.
<SunilJoshi> wxl: i am sure no other keybinding program is running
<SunilJoshi> anyways thanks!! :)
<wxl> chulis: do you have more than one nm-applet.desktop in /xdg/autostart?
<chulis> ok im going to restart for testing
<SunilJoshi> wxl: ping
<wxl> SunilJoshi: yep?
<chulis> bad luck for me i restarted and contunue both wifi icon....
<wxl> chulis: do you have more than one nm-applet.desktop in /xdg/autostart?
<chulis> may yesterday i was making things
<chulis> maybe
<SunilJoshi> wxl: there was a miss from my side desktop was lxde, i have logged in again on lubuntu desktop and i dont see the problem
<chulis> i add a weather channel icon
<wxl> chulis: you probably added a wifi one by accident
<chulis> maybe
<wxl> SunilJoshi: curious.
<wxl> SunilJoshi: we'll do some grepping in a second
<SunilJoshi> wxl: i have checked both the files at the same location you shared with me previously and W-d is set to "Toggle..Desktop"
<wxl> chulis: what's the result of `grep indicator ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel | wc -l`?
<chulis> i put that on terminal and nothing
<wxl> chulis: well that's strange. you should at least get one.
<SunilJoshi> brb..
<wxl> SunilJoshi: `diff /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE | pastebinit` (if you don't have pastebinit, install it)
<wxl> SunilJoshi: you might be able to run that through /exec in your irc client to output the url here to save you the copying/pasting
<wxl> gotta run an errand brb
<SunilJoshi> wxl: are you on weechat too :) ?
<chulis> it says no directory exist
<wxl> SunilJoshi: no, i use irssi, though i've been considering the change
<wxl> chulis: no dictionary exist??
<chulis> grep indicator ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel | wc -l
<chulis> with that
<wxl> chulis: try it without the | wc -l
<chulis> the same
<chulis> no directory
<wxl> i have never had a command in my life produce "no directory"
<SunilJoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245276/
<wxl> navigate through that file path and see if you can figure out where it is (e.g. cd to .config, then lxpanel, etc.)
<SunilJoshi> wxl: ^^, /exec didn't worked :(
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245279/
<wxl> SunilJoshi: it seems that /exec is newish in weechat. weird
<wxl> SunilJoshi: and could you do the same diff but on the folders and not the autostart?
<wxl> SunilJoshi: actually do diff -u too
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245289/
<wxl> chulis: how many network applets do you have?
<chulis> i have two equal wifi icon
<chulis> one eth1
<chulis> and one eth0
<chulis> on the panel
<wxl> so bizzare.
<wxl> i wonder if it's that network stat applet
<chulis> dont understand
<wxl> chulis: in fact, i bet that's it. remove network status monitor and add indicator applets.
<wxl> anyways off to the store brb
<chulis> if i remove notification area despaera icon wifi and weather channel as well
<SunilJoshi> wxl: where i need to do this, diff of which 2 folders?
<wxl> ok back
<wxl> chulis: JUST "Network Status Monitor." only remove that one.
<wxl> chulis: then ADD "Indicator Applets"
<wxl> SunilJoshi: `diff -u /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu`
<SunilJoshi> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245424/
<SunilJoshi> diff: extra operand `|'
<SunilJoshi> diff: Try `diff --help' for more information.
<wxl> SunilJoshi: well good news is nothing there but what exact command did you use?
<wxl> …to get the above error ↑
<SunilJoshi> /exec -o diff -u /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu | pastebinit
<SunilJoshi> wxl: how you get that arrow :) ?
<wxl> SunilJoshi: might want to wrap the command in quotes next time
<SunilJoshi> /exec -o 'diff -u /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu' | pastebinit
<SunilJoshi> Error with command ''diff -u /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu' | pastebinit'
<wxl> SunilJoshi: Ctrl-U 2191 is the easy way. in urxvt, you can do Ctrl-Shift-↑
<wxl> SunilJoshi: i'm sure there's a super key function for it too
<wxl> SunilJoshi: yeah you should include the WHOLE command (incl. | pastebinit) in the quotes
<SunilJoshi> Error with command ''diff -u /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu | pastebinit''
<SunilJoshi> nope :(!
<wxl> strange. some odd parsing issue with weechat's plugin, i guess. irssi can handle it ;)
<SunilJoshi> wxl: asked the this question in #weechat :), lets see what i get
<wxl> SunilJoshi: do you have a Lubuntu and LXDE directory in ~/.config/lxpanel?
 * SunilJoshi checking..
<SunilJoshi> yes i do have
<SunilJoshi> i have one more Lubuntu-Nexus7/
<wxl> SunilJoshi: ok do the diff on those two directories (currently i'm not worried about the Nexus one)
<SunilJoshi> wxl: ok
<SunilJoshi> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245526/
<SunilJoshi> command used : diff -u /home/om/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/ /home/om/.config/lxpanel/LXDE/
<wxl> SunilJoshi: try the same thing on ~/.config/pcamnfm
<wxl> er
<wxl> pcmanfm
<wxl> iff. there are two different subdirectories
<vn151502510> SunilJoshi: Start Menu -> Preferences -> DesktopSettings -> Default applications for LXSession. Tab Running apps, look for Network GUI, command should be blank.
<SunilJoshi> wxl: i have 3 different directory ,deafult; lubuntu; LXDE
<wxl> SunilJoshi: it doesn't appear you're using default, so diff the other two
<wxl> vn151502510: are you responding to the multiple wifi in taskbar issue? because that was for chulis
<SunilJoshi> vn151502510: you also makes me think .. :-o
<vn151502510> oh, sorry
<SunilJoshi> wxl: give me a sec..
<wxl> SunilJoshi: take your time. it's not like i don't have anything better to do ;)
<SunilJoshi> wxl: :D!
<SunilJoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245595/
<SunilJoshi> i made pastebinit crash it seems, while doing all this..
<SunilJoshi> got a trace back
<wxl> SunilJoshi: you can report a bug on that if you'd like.
<wxl> oh!
<wxl> SunilJoshi: there's only lubuntu-rc.xml in ~/.config/openbox, right? or are there two directories like the others?
<SunilJoshi> wxl: lubuntu-rc.xml, lxde-rc.xml ,  these 2 files are there
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> all that work and it's right freaking there
<wxl> diff those two and we'll find the problem i'm sure
<SunilJoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245619/
<wxl> SunilJoshi: especially with thiss one i need diff -u please
<SunilJoshi> wxl: sure!
<SunilJoshi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245639/
<wxl> SunilJoshi: it appears most of your keybinds in the lxde one are hidden in line 174. annoying.
<SunilJoshi> wxl: its by default
<SunilJoshi> i never changed that
<wxl> i believe you
<wxl> still, it sucks XD
<wxl> it appears both have W-d set to ToggleShowDesktop
<SunilJoshi> yes i checked this before coming to you again :)
<wxl> so they should both have the same response
<SunilJoshi> indeed!
<SunilJoshi> wxl: Nevertheless thanks alot for your debugging!
<wxl> it's possible that the tags are messed up but i can't see anything that would obvious make W-d messed up
<SunilJoshi> hmm.. right!
<wxl> SunilJoshi: you could try properly formatting it and see if you can come up with anything
<wxl> SunilJoshi: i'm on a fresh 13.10 and i don't have one so that's probably a holdover from a previous install. you might want to try a live cd from one of those and see if you can come up with anything
<SunilJoshi> wxl: ok!
<SunilJoshi> wxl: /exec worked for me! /exec needs -sh option to make it work as it contains pipe (|)
<Unit193> What client?
<SunilJoshi> weechat
<chulis> i have installed gkrellweather but i dont find the to run it ¿where is installed?
<chulis> have installed gkrellweather but i dont find the to run it ¿where is installed?
<ianorlin> I don't know but maybe try reading the man page but it looks like it is a graphical program
<ianorlin> try running it from the terminal with a & after it to run it in the background
<wxl> afaik you need gkrellm to use any of its monitors, including weather, chulis
<ianorlin> yeah that is a dependency to the weather monitor
<chulis> you mean i have to install gkrellm?
<wxl> chulis: i mean you not only need to install it but you need to use it to see the weather monitor
<ianorlin> I think if you installed the weather monitor from repos it should have installed it as it is a dependency
<ianorlin> so you need to start it within gkrellm
<chulis> yes i have installed from repos
<chulis> synaptic
<chulis> i have gkrellm 2.3.5 installed
<chulis> gnu krell monitors
<wxl> so load gkrellm to use the widget. consult the man page for more info or find someone that actually uses it :)
<wxl> needless to say, it's not going to show up in your panel
<chulis> i dont see in my panel
<wxl> it never will
<wxl> it's not a panel widget
<ianorlin> it isn't a monitor for your panel
<wxl> it's a "widget" if you will for gkrellm
<chulis> so its a widget?
<wxl> no
<chulis> it would stya on desktop or where?
<chulis> stay
<wxl> i think
<wxl> not sure
<wxl> don't use it
<chulis> do you have one of this applet?
<wxl> no
<wxl> but i know it's not an applet
<chulis> weather i mena
<chulis> mean
<wxl> nope
<chulis> ok
<chulis> i have an applet (not sure if its a apllet) when system reeboot  it appears with two wifi icons and dont know why
<chulis> in the panel
<wxl> i already told you how to deal with this
<chulis> bisides the clock
<chulis> yes  i tried
<wxl> you removed "Network Status Monitor?"
<chulis> but i cant resolv
<chulis> yes evreythin
<chulis> even a new panel
<chulis> and always the same
<wxl> send a screenshot of the panel
<chulis> impr pant?
<chulis> I dont know how screenshot
<ianorlin> scrot in a terminal works
<chulis> im trying with gimp
<chulis> doy you receiveded?
<chulis> wxl?
<chulis> il be back later
<ianorlin> ok
<chulis> ok did you recevied by ddc?
 * ianorlin did not
<ianorlin> oh it is starting
<chulis> no run ddc?
<ianorlin> it failed
<chulis> ianorlin: ianorlin: doesnt star
<Unit193> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
#lubuntu 2015-04-06
<dreamon> Hello. it possible to hide titlebar. rightclick on titelbar and choose hide/off. but how can I make it visible again.?
<aleza84> Hey, I just ticked the option to enable HDMI, and the bottom bar with the programs dissapeared
<aleza84> I cant turn it off, any idea how can I fix this (disable hdmi) from console?
#lubuntu 2015-04-07
<wxl> any people here shared files b/t lubuntu and windows 8.1?
<ianorlin> wxl don't have windows 8.1 so can't try to do that
<advisor> hi all, i have a big problem with a lubuntu install and pray to god you can help me fix it
<advisor> this thing is uefi, after removing lightdm it does not recognize the harddisk anymore and doesn't boot
<advisor> from a live cd, gparted shows an absolutely effed up drive layout, is that normal for an ssd ?
<ianorlin> advisor: why did you remove lightdm
<advisor> ianorlin: because i prefer xdm
<ianorlin> advisor: ah
<advisor> xdm and fluxbox were installed and working well
<ianorlin> advisor: does any os boot on it or was it just lubuntu
<advisor> only lubuntu was installed
<advisor> no dual-boot or such
<GreenScreen> hi.  what would the update "web browser engine update for qt" be for?
<ianorlin> GreenScreen: where does it say that?
<ianorlin> in update-manager?
<GreenScreen> it was an update that came across today
<GreenScreen> what program is it tied to?
<GreenScreen> webkit?
<ianorlin> do you have qupzilla installed by any chance?
<GreenScreen> nope
<GreenScreen> ok, so it appears webkit components are installed.  any particular reason?
<GreenScreen> for GTK+
<ianorlin> GreenScreen: the way I would do this is apt-cache rdepends on the command line
<ianorlin> I can't think of a graphical way right now
<ianorlin> what I would do is dpkg -l | grep webkit for which ones are installed
<ianorlin> then run apt-cache rdepends to see what pulled it in
<salut> hello
<salut> I need help could somebody tell me if there is a version less than 700 mb ?
<acz32> is there any reason to stick with lubuntu 14.04 instead of upgrading? i've never updated an ubuntu release before but it looks pretty easy. the software manager notified me of the new release and looks like it can take care of the upgrade
<ianorlin> acz32: if you upgrade be aware when 14.10 ends support sooner
<ianorlin> ending up with an eol release is not fun
<MajB> acz32:  Yes there is one reason.  14.04 is supported for 3 years.  14.10 is only supported for about 4 more months.  Then you will have upgrade again to 15.05 which is also only supported for 9 months.
<teward> MajB: s/15.05/15.04/ ?
<teward> (typocheck?)
<jirido> Hi. I just installed lxde on a ubuntu 14.04 and sudo and other autentiation stopped working.. likwise logout.. So could i get a sugestion on what to start and how .. I would be so glad >(
<jirido> upps
<jirido> Actually only logout not working is the problem
#lubuntu 2015-04-08
<suncokret> when you expect Lubuntu 15.04 to come?
<wxl> !release | suncokret
<ubottu> suncokret: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wxl> oops wrong one
<wxl> suncokret: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> tl;dr apr 23
<suncokret> i know that :)
<suncokret> i mean for this new
<suncokret> it will be for about 10 days?
<wxl> april 23
<wxl> 23 - 8 ≠ 10 :)
<suncokret> and how long is in plan to keep lxde?
<wxl> until lxqt is released
<wxl> hopefully 15.10 will be lxqt
<suncokret> and 16.04 will be lts?
<wxl> yep
<suncokret> so it is in plan for 16.04 to be LTS with lxqt?
<wxl> there is no set in stone plan
<wxl> lxqt needs to be 100% good before we can release it
<suncokret> so it have posibility to 16.04 still be with lxde?
<wxl> it's possible
<suncokret> i hope
<wxl> everything's possible
<suncokret> because i like lxde
<wxl> but lxde is going away
<wxl> there's really no development of it happening upstream
<wxl> and gtk is fraught with problems
<suncokret> and tell me, if 16.04 will be with lxqt, will we have posibility to install lxde too?
<wxl> no
<wxl> i mean i'm sure it will still be in the repos but we're not going to support it
<wxl> it's not going to be a checkbox like "choose between lxqt or lxde"
<wxl> if you want to do the work to switch everything out, you can, but you're on your own
<suncokret> so it will be in repos like xfce, and we will can install it from repos?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> until it dies on the vine
<wxl> which will eventually happen
<suncokret> i didn't try lxqt, is it have very similar look like lxde?
<wxl> um
<wxl> no
<wxl> unless you think lubuntu and kubuntu look a lot a like :)
<suncokret> so in future if somebody use lxde it can be problem to run some programs?
<wxl> basically the difference between the two is the graphics libraries
<wxl> so let's go through some examples:
<wxl> * you have lxde (and thus the gtk libraries)
<wxl> * you want to use a program that uses qt
<wxl> * you install the qt libraries
<wxl> * it works
<wxl> and vice versa for lxqt and a gtk app
<wxl> but:
<wxl> you have lxqt and want to use some lxde application (like the old lxpanel or something) -- might be a little funky
<suncokret> what is vice versa
<suncokret> ?
<wxl> in latin, it means "the other way around"
<suncokret> so lxqt will have similar lightweight and it will be more configurable?
<suncokret> and it will use qt libraries
<suncokret> ?
<suncokret> which version of Lubuntu you use? i plan to use 14.04 until new LST come, or maybe until it have support :)
<wxl> suncokret: yes, lubuntu is still about being lightweight.
<wxl> suncokret: i use 14.04 mostly but that's mainly because i'm lazy :)
<MajB> wxl:  From what I have read LXQT uses only slightly more resources that LXDE uses.
<MajB> Most of us are going to bloat it up anyway.
<wxl> MajB: no, what you read was that at that current point in development, it used slightly more
<wxl> the goal, of course, is to get it on par or less
<wxl> which should be attainable
<suncokret> i am lazy too, but i think it is better to use 14.04 because it is LTS
<wxl> i wouldn't call it "better"
<wxl> sometimes more recent software is better
<MajB> I use 14.04 but have 14.10 also installed.
<wxl> i've used bleeding edge versions full time and never really ran into problems
<suncokret> for me is better because it have 3 years support
<MajB> I have not had a problem with 14.10 and do not expect to have a problem with 15.04.
<MajB> Let's not hang on to 14.04 just because it is LTS.  Remember when there was no LTS.
<MajB> I have used Lubuntu since before it was an approved flavor.
<MajB> Every 6 months we waited to see what the new version would bring.
<MajB> There are always problems and most of them get fixed or patched before the release.  If not the smart guys/gals come up with a work around.  That is part of the fun of using Linux.
<suncokret> i don't have time to set 14.10, or 15.04... 14.04 works great for me, i don't have problems
<MajB> Great.  That too is the beauty of Linux.
<suncokret> i have problem... how i can have sound on speakers when i put headphones in?
<suncokret> when i put headphones cable in, then i don't know how to change sound to go to speakers, only way is to take headphone cable out
<wxl> well said, MajB. with that atittude, i'm surprised you're not an ubuntu member and/or a regular contributor
<MajB> suncokret:  That is the generally desired outcome.  Plug in the headphones and that automatically mutes the speakers.
<wxl> suncokret: unmute the speakers
<suncokret> how to unmute speakers?
<MajB> wxl:  I contribute to the Ubuntu forums, Ask Ubuntu, and the LXDE forum.  Never got around to applying for membership.  Having too much fun doing other stuff.
<wxl> suncokret: alsamixer
<wxl> suncokret: alternately are running pulseaudio?
<wxl> suncokret: you can check with with `ps aux | grep [p]ulse`
<MajB> suncokret:  Google is a Linux user's second best friend.  http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142:u-ocqbntw_o&q=How+to+get+speakers+to+work+when+headphones+are+plugged+in&sa=Search&cof=FORID:9
<suncokret> i use pulseaudio
<wxl> suncokret: if you're running pulse, see here for lots of workarounds https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/921397
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921397 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Speaker audio channel goes mute after plugging in the headphone" [Undecided,Triaged]
<suncokret> and in out devices i have analog headphones
<suncokret> and analog out
<wxl> out is out :)
<suncokret> when i choose analog out speakers still don't work
<suncokret> only when i plug out headphones, then speakers work
<wxl> you need to make it unmuted and pump up the volume
<wxl> suncokret: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16306867/xfce-speakers-stays-on-when-headphones-is-connected also might be useful
 * wxl doesn't like using pulse because then you have to make sure that both pulse and alsa are on the same page
<wxl> MajB: ahh well coool. thanks for the help. if you want some help applying for membership, i'd be happy to help.
<wxl> MajB: it does have its benefits https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#Benefits_of_Membership (includes a nice cloak on irc so i can't see what your ip address is anymore)
<suncokret> that is not same problem
<wxl> suncokret: the first one is
<suncokret> i go to pulse mixer
<suncokret> and when i in out devices choose analog out
<suncokret> it is not mute
<wxl> is it up all the way?
<suncokret> but i hear sound on headphones
<suncokret> nothing on speakers
<suncokret> now i have sound on speakers too, i disable option auto-mute in alsa mixer, now i have sound on speakers and no headphones
<suncokret> is there option auto-mute in pulse audio?
<suncokret> thanks for help, good night
#lubuntu 2015-04-09
<honestemu> I recently installed lubuntu and I am getting this weird graphical bug. It happened while I was installing it as well. I'm seeing a bunch of black squares. Like things haven't rendered completely. Luckily, I knew where all of the buttons were, so I was able to complete the install. But that didn't fix it. Any idea?
<dan> i have lubnutu 14.04 installed and preferences > language support menu is missing
<dan> how do i add it ?
<dan> i have lubnutu 14.04 installed and preferences > language support menu is missing
<zy3pD> dan, is the package language-selector-gnome installed?
<zy3pD> btw running gnome-language-selector does the same
<dan> no its not  , installing
<dan> okay now menu is there
<dan> thanks zy3pD
<zy3pD> np daker
<zy3pD> *np dan
<dan> guys i have "Sinhala" in my Installed Languages , yet there is no "Sinhala" input methods on ibus ? does anyone familiar wiith this ?
<zy3pD> dan, do you need multiple keyboard layouts?
<honestemu> I recently installed lubuntu and I am getting this weird graphical bug. It happened while I was installing it as well. I'm seeing a bunch of black squares. Like things haven't rendered completely. Luckily, I knew where all of the buttons were, so I was able to complete the install. But that didn't fix it. Any idea?
<Kenb> Anyone have a working driver solution in US for Roper Class 1 USB bluetooth adapter?
<Kenb> <Kenb> Or a reccomendation for USB Bluetooth adapter at a low cost.
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785698/
<wxl> aladiah: um?
<aladiah> Some one help me upgrade to the ultimate wireless driver  to Lubuntu 14.10 64 bits ?  this one here work for me https://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php , i already tested with http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785698/
<aladiah> Should this be the right part of the manual INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785720/
<wxl> why is this the ultimate driver?
<aladiah> i dont see none with yearlier release
<wxl> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aladiah> wxl thats it is unrealistic for me .  to much  hi tech
<aladiah> too much information
<wxl> you're talking about compiling a driver
<wxl> it *IS* hi tech
<aladiah> i need to test if with that driver works the bluetooth
<wxl> well anyways, what's your question?
<aladiah> my broadcom is two in one ... blutooth and wifi. wifi works, bluetooth not
<aladiah> iam sure that it is the right driver  for my broadcom
<wxl> just follow this section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#A12.04_.28Precise_Pangolin.29
<aladiah> lets try
<wxl> four lines and you're done
<wxl> no compiling or anything else necessary
<aladiah> wxl : Do you mean this 4  lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/10785753/  ?
<wxl> lines 3-4,10-11 of that paste
<aladiah> thanks lets try
<wxl> as long as you have 12.04 or greater, you will get the same version
<wxl> i.e. 6.30.223.248
<wxl> you can see all the different versions with rmadison bcmwl-kernel-source
<wxl> if that doesn't work, you can either compile the driver yourself from broadcom or you can use ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<wxl> 1either way is certainly "technical" so i wouldn't recommend it
<aladiah> wxl i should type all that commands up to point 6.x ?
<wxl> aladiah: um, no, you type lines 3-4,10-11 of the last paste you sent
<aladiah> wxl : my blutooth still dont work
<aladiah> wxl : what it is it you another idea ?
<wxl> aladiah: well i've never use broadcom for bluetooth. you might want to seek support with them directly. ultimately this is a broadcom issue not a lubuntu one.
<wxl> aladiah: ndiswrapper uses the windows drivers to make it work
<wxl> aladiah: none of the alternatives will be easy, per se. good luck!
<aladiah> thats why i ask your help to teach me install this new driver from broadcom website
<wxl> aladiah: and what i'm telling you is that we don't claim to support it per se. you should ask broadcom for further help.
<wxl> aladiah: especially given what you just did essentially replicates the process of compiling that driver. sounds to me like it doesn't work. again, that's a broadcom issue.
<aladiah> it works perfectly on windows. on windows i just dowloaded the driver, then execute it , done
<wxl> aladiah: then you can complain at broadcom for providing less than optimal drivers for linux
<aladiah> yep
<aladiah> wxl but i didn t tryed their driver yet . i dont know how to install it
<aladiah> for linux
<wxl> aladiah: you already did is what i'm telling you
<wxl> read the PRECOMPILED DRIVER section of the readme for more information there
<aladiah> ok
<wxl> you should also note at the very bottom of the readme they have the same exact instructions
<aladiah> yes https://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README_6.30.223.248.txt
<aladiah> they say ; Some distros (Ubuntu and Fedora at the least) already have a version of this driver in their repositories precompiled,
<aladiah> how could i know iam using the same distro now or not ?
<wxl> aladiah: and they do, and that's what you installed
<aladiah> wxl : Dont you think i can put # in some of lines in  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<wxl> aladiah: yep, that's one way to comment things out
<aladiah> remember me how to edit
<aladiah> gedit doesnit ?
<wxl> that's one way to do it
<aladiah> lets see
<aladiah> wxl : wich of this ones in blacklist could need a # before each line ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786543/
<wxl> aladiah: why do you think you need any?
<aladiah> i think maybe one of those is bluetooth  and it is on black list
<wxl> why would that be?
<aladiah> my old machine, only works with wireless when i put a # before bcm4311 line
<aladiah> lololol
<aladiah> on that file ...
<aladiah> blacklist.conf
<wxl> so at some point you got this to work on some other machine?
<aladiah> bluetooth ? my old machine dont have bluetooth , only wifi
<aladiah> but to make it work, i always need to put # before bcm 4311 line
<aladiah> wxl : They say :  Building this driver requires that your machine have the proper tools, packages, header files and libraries to build a standard kernel module.
<aladiah> wxl:  how can i be sure i have the proper pakacges to start build it
<aladiah> ?
<aladiah> wxl: they say: tar xzf <path>/hybrid-v35-nodebug-pcoem-portsrc.tar.gz  ,  i should put something where say PATH ?
<wxl> aladiah: then it's probably not related
<wxl> aladiah: as for what you're asking about, i wouldn't recommend it. for one, it's already done for you and it didn't work. secondly, it's extremely complicated
<aladiah> ok
<aladiah> wxl do you have knowledge to do it ?
<aladiah> wxl : if was your laptop , you were able to do it for yourself ?
<wxl> aladiah: yes
<wxl> aladiah: if i reached the point you have reached, i'd probably seek support from broadcom.
<aladiah> wxl : do you want acess my machine via chrome remote acess and do it ?
<wxl> aladiah: absolutely not.
<aladiah> ok
<aladiah> wxl : its normal when we open up the blueman , a box with a message saying Bluetooth switched off!  The bluetooth must be swithec off to let the device manager work! OUT or Activate bluetooth ?
<aladiah> when you open your blueman do you have this message?
<wxl> aladiah: no.
<wxl> aladiah: have you tried a reboot?
<aladiah> if i click, activate bluetooth, the box closes and nothing happen, even if i try to reopen blueman. If i reboot, and try again, and choose OUt, then reopen blueman, and choose activate , the blueman opens up but no buttons works , except help button
<wxl> aladiah: have you tried to contact broadcom?
<aladiah> no yet
<aladiah> but i will
<wxl> you should
<aladiah> what i should say them?
<wxl> that you have the latest driver installed and bluetooth doesn't work and explain it further
<aladiah> thats it
<wxl> well i would certainly expound and be more detailed
<aladiah> wxl : what you thinmk about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786727/ ?
<wxl> aladiah: add that you installed the precompiled binary from the ubuntu repos
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> bah chatzilla
<aladiah> like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786733/   i will send to https://www.broadcom.com/contact/feedback.php
<wxl> hold on aladiah
<aladiah> ok
<wxl> aladiah: you get anything from `lspci | grep -i bluetooth`?
<aladiah> let me try
<aladiah> nothing
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786784/
<wxl> what about `lsusb | grep -i bluetooth`?
<aladiah> but bluetooth is not usb, it is embedded
<wxl> i am aware of that
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786800/
<aladiah> nothing
<wxl> k well weird, but whatever
<aladiah> i have dual boot, i tested on windows, work fine
<aladiah> showld be a blueman problem ?
<aladiah> isnt an alternativa app to test it ?
<wxl> no, but i'm thinking the kernel doesn't see the hardware
<wxl> we'vbe been looking at bcm4365 but that's the wifi chip
<aladiah> why this wxl ?
<wxl> the bt is a separate chip
<wxl> lspci should show a separate entry for it
<wxl> 1you might want to provide the whole content of lspci
<aladiah> how ?
<wxl> `lspci`
<aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786820/
<aladiah> wxl: lspci result
<wxl> yeah i see nothing there at all
<wxl> maybe the card is not seated all the way or a cable is disconnected
<aladiah> wxl, it works on windows
<aladiah> i tested this afternoon
<wxl> then i am baffled
<aladiah> connected with my nokia E63
<wxl> even if it cannot understand how to work with a piece of hardware, the kernel should be able to recognize it
<aladiah> Maybe it start work with the 15 version
<wxl> 111what's the output of `dmesg | grep -i bluetooth`?
<aladiah> some months ago ICEDTEA  dont work for me . . . no one could helped me to , then an update came, and voilaaa it work
<wxl> also `rfkill list all`
<aladiah> wxl: results for dmesg | grep -i bluetooth : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786852/
<wxl> fascinating
<aladiah> wxl: results for rfkill list all      http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786860/
<wxl> weird there's no bluetooth there
<aladiah> no ?
<aladiah> the driver . .
<aladiah> the problem is the driver . .
<aladiah> doesnit '
<wxl> there's no reason to be sure of that
<aladiah> because the wifi and bluetooth is the same piece of hardware doesnit ?
<wxl> what about `hcitool dev`?
<wxl> it's on the same card, but not on the same chip
<aladiah> the driver is apropriate to wifi , but they forgot the bluetooth lololol
<aladiah> what else?
<wxl> you can think of it like a peanut butter and jelly sandwhich. the two components ARE seperate even though they're on the same thing.
<wxl> the problem is that the bluetooth is not foudn
<wxl> bluetooth ≠ wifi
<wxl> totally different protocols
<aladiah> yes it is different
<aladiah> lolol how do you put that sign "different" ?
<aladiah> its a keyword combination ?
<wxl> it is if you use altgr
<wxl> err compose key
<wxl> 1https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey
<aladiah> i dont see that sign on my keyboard
<wxl> it's not
<wxl> set up compose and it should be as easy as something like ralt = /
<wxl> but what about `hcitool dev`?
<aladiah> wxl : results for  "hcitool dev" http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786924/
<aladiah> Maybe i shloud add to broadcom ticket  , this past.ubuntu . . . . too doesnit ?
<aladiah> wxl : look to the ticket to broadcom now, with commands yhou ask my add to it :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10786973/
<aladiah> its more complete now doesn i t?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> good luck aladiah
<wxl> please share the solution with us when you find it
<wxl> you can email the mailing list
<aladiah> should i included your nick too as channel lubuntu support ?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i doubt they'll pop into irc and ask questions :)
<aladiah>  but i will
<aladiah> anyway,
<aladiah> wxl : read the latest paragraph please http://paste.ubuntu.com/10787004/
<wxl> sure
<wxl> bbl
<aladiah> lets see
<aladiah> wxl : you will not believe, when i submitt the ticket , the ticket is not accepted, because this:  The reCAPTCHA wasn't entered correctly. Please try again.
<ianorlin> aladiah: I think the driver you installed is for the wifi part of the chip
<aladiah> What recaptcha, there is no re captcha .
<aladiah> ianorlin, that is what i think too
<ianorlin> I don't know of a broadcom bluetooth driver but I don't actually have anything bluetooth
<aladiah> ok done, lets see what they have to say about it !
#lubuntu 2015-04-10
<Kenb> Anybody out there?
<holstein> yes
<dust> what is the button or key which brings the keyboard into handicapped mode?
<dust> for example all keys are upper case... no its not the shift or the above shift key and also the led dosnt glow which shows the alternate works
<dust> when i clicked in chat client at a channel it didnt select it but deleted it
<dust> now after reboot it works as normal again
<dust> its at lubuntu 14.10
<ianorlin> dust: Are you still having keyboard troubles?
<dust> the reboot fixed it
<dust> but wasnt the 1st time that it happened
<dust> and wont be the last time i think
<ianorlin> argh the problem would be hard to use anything in the command line to fix anything with everything all caps
<ianorlin> unless you knew how to fix it and did something clever with an alias
<dust> i was in a game at full screen... and suddenly it happened... i dont remember after which keys and how long i did press em
<dust> but at least its not as bad as: http://www.networkworld.com/article/2906983/security0/massachusetts-police-department-pays-500-cryptolocker-ransom.html
<ianorlin> dust might be wise to save anything you are working on before playing that game
<dust> imho its not the game but a key combination... sometimes it happens
<ianorlin> dust have you tried pressing control alt f1 and switching to tty when this happens and is it all caps in the tty
<dust> didnt try
<ianorlin> could be X thinks all things are all caps and then running sudo service lightdm restart might make you  be able to get back to normal operation without restarting
<ianorlin> but you will be logged out of you x session
<wxl> which game is this?
<dust> but i had the upper case here in chat programm too... thats the reason i rebooted
<dust> this game https://springrts.com/
<dust> is also in the repo
<wxl> seems like it's all in C unless you're using optional AIs
<wxl> and it seems like it does a good job of providing lots of linux help
<wxl> i'd be surprised if this didn't work well
<wxl> and also if it didn't, if it couldn't be fixed easily
<wxl> dust: you're using the upstream version/
<wxl> man i like their wiki layout
<dust> i use the version which gets downloaded from the lobby
<wxl> dust: you tried in #taspring already?
<dust> and as lobby i use this http://www.playdeb.net/game/SpringLobby
<dust> nope didnt... but asked in the internal dev channel and they had no idea why it happens
<dust> and yes the game runs good at linux... also with the open source amd drivers from 14.10
<wxl> they should be able to solve it
<wxl> for that matter they should be able to replicate it with your same version
<dust> the problem is i dont know at which keys it happened... im busy in game and pressing various keys at various length and suddenly it happened... its seldom so nothing which happens usually... i always try a lot of keys after and once i got it back working... not remembering which key it was...
<wxl> that's why you need to do some more testing before seeking help
<wxl> "i don't know how it happens" is a problem no one can fix
<dust> the problem with f11 key and full screen while its ingame also a menu key i solved with super f11... after trying out some stuff
<dust> wxl if i would know which key to get into the situation or out of it i wouldnt ask here :)
<holstein> i'll use live iso's, and run the live iso's on other hardware to help reduce variables with the specific hardware..
<dust> i would just look into the key config and change that key for example or to avoid it or so
<wxl> dust: i have no intention of downloading a whole game engine just to see if i can figure something out that you already have the tools to do so
<wxl> dust: also holstein gives sage advice
<wxl> of course if you can't replicate it, it's hard to test
<holstein> its just an easy way to see whats happening on other hardware, when collecting information and troubleshooting.. relatively easy, at least
<wxl> and if it's hard to test, it's hard to solve
<wxl> and if it's hard to solve, we're not going to be of much assistance
<wxl> so back to you, dust: figure out how to replicate it
<dust> wxl, is there something like a handicapped setting in lxde/lubuntu? to me it seems as such
<wxl> dust: just comment out the whole openbox configuration :)
<dust> with handicapped setting i mean something like for ppl with only 1 hand that they set a key modifier and that holds they key while they operate with the mouse
<holstein> for disabled users?
<dust> yes
<holstein> if you implement something like that, it can have an effect
<holstein> or, if your hardware implements something like that, in the bios, or system, before the OS
<dust> i didnt but a lot of os and desktops have such
<dust> thats the reason i ask here as i didnt find soemthing if and where lubuntu / lxde has such
<holstein> dust: so, you are running a game? thats not in the repos? does this happen any other time?
<holstein> have you tried running the game on a live iso with another UI?
<dust> the game is in the repo
<holstein> sure, but, you are not using that version, correct?
<dust> and i press keys in that way only at that game
<holstein> have you tried/can you replicate that issue in the repo version?
<dust> it also happens not all the time but sometimes
<dust> it is the repo version
<holstein> 16:40 < dust> i use the version which gets downloaded from the lobby
<holstein> thats why im asking.. regardless, if it were me, i would just be trying as many versions as possible.. and on different iso's and live systems, to track down what is causing what to happen
<holstein> you can also ask in #ubuntu since its not a lubuntu or lxde package, and you may find someone else using the software..
<dust> i did install the spring version from repo but the lobby is also able to download other game versions
<dust> and the actual version now is there since half a year so i think its the same version as in the official repo
<wxl> holstein: he doesn't even know how to replicate it, so…
<qpqpqp> hello
<wxl> word
<qpqpqp> a friend of mine have a problem with his lubuntu i installed on his system
<qpqpqp> the build in updater hangs in an endless mode
<wxl> define build in updater and what version
<qpqpqp> it always report the same amount of updates available. It also reports the same amount of updates after an "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && reboot"
<wxl> what version?
<qpqpqp> and that simply cant be. how can i help him to fix this problem? Its ubuntu 14.10 final
<qpqpqp> i mean lubuntu 14.10
<wxl> so what happens with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade??
<qpqpqp> wxl: everything works perfectly with apt-get
<wxl> so the issue is with lubuntu software center or hwat?
<qpqpqp> the updating tool seems to hang somewhere
<qpqpqp> i dont know what software reports automaticly on default installation that there are updates. but that is the software i am talking about
<wxl> so you mean the update tool just stays open forever/
<qpqpqp> wxl: the update tool repots the same file-size of available updates just atfer having them already updated before some minutes with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<qpqpqp> and this since 2 weeks or more
<wxl> i'm having a little trouble following you
<wxl> so the update tool finishes without problem?
<qpqpqp> okay. i explain again
<qpqpqp> default installation of lubuntu 14.10. Used normally and it automaticly repots the updates from time to time and have worked for a while. Before maybe 2 weeks it have report an error the user does not understand and called me. i told him how to use the terminal and he made "apt-get update && apt-get update && reboot". The system got updated fine without any errors.
<wxl> what error?
<qpqpqp> After that he run again "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" and nothing got updated. so the system was updated. and now the strange thing: The updater still reports every day the same amount of downloadable updates every time.
<wxl> so the updater thinks there are updates to be had?
<qpqpqp> also after an "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" it reports the same amount of updates available. the whole time.
<qpqpqp> wxl: yes
<wxl> let's verify this again:
<wxl> update-manger: some updates
<wxl> apt-get: no updates
<wxl> right?
<qpqpqp> right
<wxl> which updates?
<qpqpqp> he cant explain because of low understanding about all of that and i was not at his home since the updates came. i just told him over the telephone to update with command line and that works
<qpqpqp> i would like to know how to help him when i am next time at his home. with such a problem. i never had something like that.
<wxl> it's possible that the software updater is looking for proposed updates
<wxl> see if apt-get dist-upgrade fixes things
<wxl> beyond that we'd want to look at how you have software sources set up
<wxl> also, i should be clear, this is not a freeze or a hang
<qpqpqp> wxl: Does dist-upgrade updates also to an new release when it gets out? for example in this case when 15.04 came out, would an dist-upgrade update an 14.10 to 15.04?
<wxl> dist-upgrade is not for changing mielstone versions
<qpqpqp> so its not "distribution-upgrade"?
<wxl> nope, cli milestone upgrades are handled by do-release-upgrade
<qpqpqp> i have read somewhere in the net that someone had a problem because of failing updates on his system because his boot partition got full
<qpqpqp> he told lubuntu would keep too many old kernels
<qpqpqp> if this is the case, how can that get fixed?
<qpqpqp> so that it does not come again
<qpqpqp> can i setup somewhere how many old kernels should be kept?
<wxl> that's a problem with installing updates
<wxl> totally different thing
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<wxl> note: BE CAREFUL WITH THAT
<qpqpqp> how many old kernels does lubuntu save before starting to remove the oldest ones?
<wxl> ubuntu saves them all afaik
<qpqpqp> when using just the update-manager
<qpqpqp> wxl: ?? but at some point the boot partition would get full
<wxl> yep
<qpqpqp> an normal user does not know what a boot partition is
<Kamilion> yep.
<Kamilion> That's why the standard installer won't create a boot partition.
<qpqpqp> I read always that lubuntu should be user friendly
<Kamilion> one ext4 partition is all you need for modern systems.
<Kamilion> So if you decided to create a boot partition, you get to keep both peices if it breaks. :)
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: ah, so there is no boot partition on a default installation?
<Kamilion> Nope, just a single ext4 volume is the normal default.
<Kamilion> if the user chose LVM, it might create a boot partition, I'm not sure offhand, I don't use or trust LVM2
<qpqpqp> also no swap partition?
<qpqpqp> yes, the user have LVM chosen
<Kamilion> then there ya go.
<Kamilion> LVM's never been user friendly (for me) nor paticularly stable (for me).
<qpqpqp> but its not listed as unstable
<Kamilion> Neither is using an EISA network card; but apparently it broke last year and only one person complained.
<qpqpqp> so an lvm based installation ALWAYS break after some time because of keeping every kernel and because there exists an tiny boot partition
<Kamilion> no, not always.
<Kamilion> only if the user's totally anal about updating every time they're prompted.
<Kamilion> and various other tasks try to run 'apt-get autoremove' on occasion
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: yes, he always updates when he gets an report about updates available
<Kamilion> which does tend to purge down to two or three kernels (depends if you've reboot after updating or not)
<Kamilion> if you're on .20 and .23 is released and installed and .24 is released and installed, and .25 is released and installed, it will pick .23 to remove, but not .20 (if it's still running)
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: Does autoremove been run automaticly every time when update-manager made an update?
<Kamilion> in some cases, yes.
<Kamilion> it seems it does on my 14.04 and 14.10 systems in some cases
<Kamilion> but i also have the unattended-upgrades package installed
<qpqpqp> can it be set somewhere how many kernel versions autoremove should keep?
<Kamilion> it will keep "the last two, plus the running kernel"
<Kamilion> I do not know where it's source of configuration is.
<qpqpqp> by default. ok. and how can i set it to keep for example the last one plus the running kernel?
<Kamilion> write a script?
<Kamilion> I dunno, I'm more of a server admin these days than a desktop tweaker
<Kamilion> i'm also just a user. Just like you.
<Kamilion> I'm not part of canonical or the lubuntu project (at least, not yet)
<qpqpqp> and what does "some time" mean? can that mean it does not remove 10 old kernels, then it removes every time there are 4 old kernels, then it again dont remove 12 kernels, and so on?
<Kamilion> i don't know what triggers the behavior. I've only observed it.
<Kamilion> looks like it may be part of the unattended-upgrades settings
<qpqpqp> i have tested the nightly of 15.04. there are two bugs. when it say that i can remove now the installation media and press enter, pressing enter does not do anything
<qpqpqp> the secong thing is an X-error i have to click away at every boot. it starts after that LXDE
<qpqpqp> are those errors known?
<wxl> qpqpqp: yes, but you can confirm that yourself by searching for them on launchpad
<wxl> well the former is
<qpqpqp> wxl: did you know an solution for this "boot partition when using LVM & killing systems with boot partition by not removing the old kernels"?
<wxl> qpqpqp: huh?
<qpqpqp> wxl: does lubuntu remove the old kernels?
<qpqpqp> or does it keep them for ever?
<wxl> qpqpqp: there is a rare linux that does
<qpqpqp> wxl: what did you mean with rare linux that does?
<wxl> qpqpqp: this is not necessarily "lubuntu" behavior. it's fairly common in the linux world.
<wxl> qpqpqp: here's some more info for you https://askubuntu.com/questions/563483/why-doesnt-apt-get-autoremove-remove-my-old-kernels
<qpqpqp> wxl: when /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal is been edit, how can /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove-kernels be automaticly generated again? Does that really happen at for example the next reboot?
<wxl> qpqpqp: if you read the whole thing it will save up to 3 if you make sure to autoremove. not sure about the behavior if you don't.
<qpqpqp> wxl: does the update-manager run autoremove automaticly?
<wxl> qpqpqp: it can, but not necessarily
<qpqpqp> wxl: but when the /boot partition get full, that breaks the updater
<wxl> qpqpqp: you're worrying about a non-problem
<qpqpqp> i think thats critical when its not been done automaticly at every update
<qpqpqp> why non-problem?
<wxl> qpqpqp: have you filled up boot?
<qpqpqp> i have the hard feeling that is the reason of the broken update-manager
<wxl> you're describing two unrelated issues
<qpqpqp> does the size of the /boot partition always have the same size (for example 100mb /boot, everything else of the HDD normal / partition) or is the size of /boot partition been made based on the size of the drive?
<wxl> they're two unrelated issues
<wxl> i have never filled up my /boot after years of using ubuntu
<wxl> so this is really a non-problem
<qpqpqp> wxl: how big is your boot partition?
<Kamilion> when I partition my own systems, I normally make a 256MB /boot If I'm using something like a raid array or something that grub can't look inside of directly.
<Kamilion> looking through the installer's config at the moment to find it's default for LVM
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: yes, that would be perfect to know whats the default and if there is a hard default or the installer just make a big /boot for big drives and small /boot for small droves
<Kamilion> as far as I know, the lvm partition map uses a static size for /boot
<qpqpqp> in some seconds we will know that for shure. thanks for looking that up
<Kamilion> makes a 256MB partition.
<Kamilion> enough for about 8 kernel+initrds
<Kamilion> (at the initrd sizes I get)
<Unit193> ~30M per initrd is average.
<Unit193> Just don't use grml-rescueboot. :P
<Kamilion> yeah, that was my estimate
<Kamilion> 256/30=8.5
<Unit193> 4.0M Apr  9 17:59 /boot/initrd.img-3.19.3-u193 :D
<Kamilion> nice, you must not need much during boot.
<qpqpqp> i have seen 100MB boot partition with an 14.10 installation. It should be always 256MB, right?
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: can you show me a link to the place where i can read that it should be always 256mb?
<genii> It should be large enough to hold how many previous kernels you want to hold onto
<Kamilion> qpqpqp: depends on which installer option you've chosen. 14.10 AMD64 Desktop ISO?
<qpqpqp> yes, 14.10 64bit desktop iso
<Kamilion> I just ran through a virtual machine install
<Kamilion> on virtualbox
<Kamilion> it made a 256MB /boot when I selected "use LVM"
<qpqpqp> how big was the HDD you made in virtualbox?
<Kamilion> 8GB, the default.
<Kamilion> so it's not scaling by device size.
<wxl> considering 8192 % 256 = 0, it may be
<Kamilion> well, i can try again with a sparse 250GB image
<wxl> but only if a 16 gig gives you 512 :)
<wxl> or if you're really interested, just go hunt through the ubiquity code and figure it out :/
<wxl> i believe it's not worth my time to fix when it's not broken :)
<Kamilion> mhm
<Kamilion> i'll find the exact file it's defined in in a few minutes
<Kamilion> vbox is busy right now
<Kamilion> also, unattended-upgrades will try to remove kernels
<qpqpqp> wxl: in the recent 15.04 nightly i have to change to command line and run "swapoff" by hand after knowing that the username is "lubuntu" and password is NONE. I dont think that that is a bug and not the normal way
<Kamilion> argh, so that's what changed
<wxl> you think?!
 * Kamilion tries the username 'lubuntu' instead of 'ubuntu'
<wxl> oh
<wxl> derp
<wxl> that's old hat :)
<Kamilion> uh, last I knew the livecd user was 'ubuntu'.
<Unit193> lubuntu for Lubuntu isos.
<qpqpqp> wxl: that is the normal-user way of the installation of lubuntu with lvm and cryptsetup?! really?
<Unit193> $flavor for $flavor
<Kamilion> how odd...
<Kamilion> i could have sworn it was 'ubuntu' password 'ubuntu' for 14.04
<Kamilion> I must be crazy, lol
<Kamilion> or ubuntu-builder is broken/crazy
<wxl> qpqpqp: would you like to learn more about testing and how to report bugs?
<qpqpqp> wxl: the installation of 15.04 nightly is broken with lvm and cryptsetup.
<qpqpqp> it does not boot
<wxl> Kamilion: 256 is not speecified anywhere in ubiquity fwiw
<qpqpqp> also the buttons in the installation for configuring the installation are missing. For example i just know where to press to set the functionality to on/off. When pressing on an empty space, the circle come (its choosen now).
<Kamilion> the outlines are missing, yes.
<wxl> qpqpqp: i can tell you where to report this and how you can help with testing
<Kamilion> bugged the hell out of me too.
<qpqpqp> outlines is the world for that. thanks Kamilion
<qpqpqp> wxl: can i just tell you here where the bugs are?
<wxl> qpqpqp: i wish i had time to be your secretary
<qpqpqp> wxl: my? i report bugs on "our" software. not on "my" software. So i also make "your" software you use a better ;)
<wxl> qpqpqp: if you choose not to actually report the bugs in a way that will lead to some sort of solution, chances are no one will hear you screaming :)
<Kamilion> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cnr.png
<qpqpqp> you hear me and you are a dev. just tell if you dont like to know about them. then i would not describe them to you
<wxl> qpqpqp: i do not have time to write down your issues for you. if you have time to complain about them here, you have time to file bug reports.
<Kamilion> Status: closed. Reason: Could not reproduce.
<wxl> thanks for repeating the punchline Kamilion :)
<Kamilion> Some people are too lazy to click.
<Kamilion> Besides, there's no easy way to reference an individual xkcd comic pane.
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: thats why i would like to report here on an active talk. If the dev cant reproduce that, i can test on other computer and find an other way to reproduce the error and so on.
<Kamilion> Wish I were a developer.
<Kamilion> sadly, I'm just a lil' ol lazy scripter
<qpqpqp> then when i report the bug and a known dev answers directly to the bug that he also have it on his system, that would be fully clear
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: i mean wxl
<wxl> don't have to be a developer to write bug reports
<wxl> qpqpqp: if you want me to get involved with it, you can always write the bug report and subscribe me to it
<wxl> (although there's better ways of dealing with it that involves the whole team rather than one person)
<wxl> (which makes a lot more sense)
<qpqpqp> wxl: after reported some bugs that was every time fully blocking everything here on two systems and those bugs just get closed because of http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cnr.png , i like to create the bug together with the dev itself
<wxl> qpqpqp: why did they get closed?
<wxl> because of a pregnancy test failing?
<qpqpqp> no answer, just closed with "cant reproduce". Should i make an youtube video to prove that the bug was there? :(
<Kamilion> i asked that same question earlier yesterday! :D
<wxl> show me the bug that got closed
<Kamilion> re: "should I just make a video?"
<qpqpqp> Kamilion: :)
<qpqpqp> wxl: i stopped using that software. it was not lubuntu.
<wxl> qpqpqp: doesn't sound relevant then
<qpqpqp> that was just a short story why i want to work on the bugs together with the devs and dont report them alone any more
<Kamilion> i still havn't reported the VM GUI bug yet, because I'm still trying to figure out what circumstances it's reproducable under.
<wxl> qpqpqp: you're doing what's called local optimization. making something work for you, despite the process that exists
<wxl> qpqpqp: you're also taking some other situation and trying to necessarily apply it to this situation
<qpqpqp> wxl: but again about the installation with LVM and cryptsetup. I dont think that changing to an ttyX and turning off swap by hand is what you mean how the installation should look like, right?
<Kamilion> anyway, I don't think anybody's getting paid to work on lubuntu. AFAIK it's not a canonical-sponsored project, even though they kindly provide launchpad space for it
<Kamilion> I havn't paid much attention to that stuff in a while
<wxl> qpqpqp: sounds like it should be reported on the iso tracker
<Kamilion> So for the most part; we're all volunteers, subject to real-world jobs outside of our <3 for lubuntu
<qpqpqp> wxl: as i remember its also like that on stable 14.10.
<qpqpqp> its nice to know that a dev now know about that :)
<wxl> right, Kamilion
<wxl> like i'm at my regular paying job now
<qpqpqp> thanks so far. hopefully we get an stable 15.04. Is the release date the same as on ubuntu?
<wxl> so if you want something to happen, i'd suggest doing something better than just complaining here, qpqpqp
<qpqpqp> thanks so far. bye
 * Kamilion geoips that
<Kamilion> No wonder. German fellow.
<Kamilion> Cultural differences. *nods sagely*
#lubuntu 2015-04-11
<cheche> Hi, I am using lubuntu14 and I am able to browser windows network share using PCManFM. so far so good.
<cheche> but If I Copy the link of that windows share on the desktop. I get an error. No default application to open smb:// URL
<cheche> How I do Fix it?
<cheche> I just one to have a Network share link on the desktop to access a samba share.
<cheche> looks like this could solve my problem https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/mailman/message/30713440/
<cheche> adding MimeType=x-scheme-handler/smb; on /usr/share/applications pcmanfm.desktop
<cheche> update-desktop-database to update cache should fix this issue
<cheche> Should I open a bug report?
<Kamilion> look for an existing one first
<Kamilion> Honestly, I never noticed that bug; as I tend to type out my smb://<host>/<share>/ urls and browse further from that point.
<Kamilion> but that is definitely something that I would like to work, if it's not already working
<cheche> Kamilion: just copy a link to the desktop
<cheche> Kamilion: browse to the windows network share and drap&drop to the lubuntu desktop.
<cheche> it just be just enought to triger that bug.
<Kamilion> I understand the reproduction instructions
<cheche> Kamilion: ? I did not want to offended anyone.
<Kamilion> No worries, no offense taken.
<Formula1> hi
<ianorlin> Formula1: need any help?
<Formula1> I want to install an hp p1102w printer to lubuntu
<ianorlin> Formula1: I would try installing hplip
<Formula1> should I download any drivers?
<Formula1> hplip is installed by ubuntu software center?
<ianorlin> or lubuntu-software-center or synaptic or apt-get
<Formula1> ok thanks
<orakar> Hey guys, anyone mind helping me with an issue with eclipse and lubuntu? Really annoying me and getting no replies in the ubuntu forums
<ianorlin> orakar: I don't have any expirence using eclipse but can you describe your problem in detail
<orakar> Absolutely! Basically, ubuntu screws up the scroll bars with eclipse, and I fixed that on my main machine with LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=1 either as a terminal argument or in the application file
<orakar> But the same fix doesn't work on lubuntu.
<ianorlin> orakar: do the scrollbars work on other applicatoins in lubuntu the default theme has thin scrollbars
<orakar> It's still displaying the thick white scroll bars (permanently) which ruins my dark theme and takes up precious screen space
<orakar> By default, all apps are using the white thin scroll bars that I want to remove from eclipse
<orakar> I want the thin orange scroll bars
<orakar> I'd be just as happy with just disabling the scroll bars for eclipse too!
<ianorlin> orakar: in lubuntu scrollbars are chosen by the gtk theme in customize look and feel under prefrences
<ianorlin> I don't know of one with orange scrollbars for lxde
<orakar> Is there no way to change just the scroll bars, rather than the entire theme? Or even just the scroll bars for one application?
<ianorlin> orakar: you could modify the theme and create a new one
<orakar> ianorlin: OK, I'll look into it, thanks! I guess there's no way to have a different scroll bar just for one app
<rexus> Hello all, if we just completed lubuntu installation, it means all the network setup would be controlled by NetworkManager right?
#lubuntu 2015-04-12
<ianorlin> yes rexus
<rexus> thanks ianorlin. Actually I have both lubuntu 14.04 and 14.10 running on VM right now
<rexus> My intention is basically to get rid of NetworkManager and configure the network manually as I have always done in RHEL
<rexus> but the result for "service --status-all" command is totally different than in RHEL
<rexus> and strangely, in 14.04, when I run "service --status-all" I did not see NetworkManager service running
<rexus> however, "service network-manager status" show that it is running.
<rexus> nevermind, I think the best way is to use the "initctl list" command
<holstein> rexus: why not just run RHEL?
<rexus> holstein, because I want to learn Ubuntu as well
<rexus> don't want to limit myself to just single distro
<holstein> why not just use the included ubuntu tools,then?
<rexus> and lubuntu seems to be a good option so far because of its lightweight nature.
<holstein> whats the goal? maybe there is a simpler way to get where you are going...
<rexus> the goal is basically just understanding how it works without the network manager
<rexus> but I just found out that there's this nmclient, I probably need to look at that one as well
<holstein> typically, it doenst
<holstein> the desktop workflow of lubuntu, and most ubuntu's use the network manager by default
<holstein> there are many other ways to do it, and quite a few other tools, but, i dont understand the goal of why you are wanting to use another tool. .what are you trying to implement that you cant with the network manager?
<rexus> well, this is basically based on the experience I had from the RHEL side. My Sysadmin in the company never configure NetworkManager. So, I figured that the same thing would apply as well in lubuntu
<holstein> sure, but, you are wanting to learn ubuntu/lubuntu, right? if thats the only goal, then use the include tool
<holstein> included*
<holstein> if you have something you are trying to do that you cant do in the network manager, then, we can likely find a nice way to address whatever that is..
<rexus> alright..
<rexus> that make sense..
<rexuss> Hi, if I just made a change on the network configuration, how do I restart the network using initctl command?
<genii> Use instead sudo service networking restart
<mouseover> Googling suggest that getting wireless to work on Broadcom cards requires another package ( bcmwl-kernel-source ). But the page here seems dead? http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/bcmwl-kernel-source
<Unit193> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Unit193> Depends on the card.
<mouseover> How do I know which packages are found on the Lubuntu  install CD?
<rexuss> hi all, I was reading this documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers . it was saying that Systemd runs with PID 1 as /sbin/init and Upstart runs with PID 1 as /sbin/upstart.
<rexuss> I did "ps -f -p 1" and I'm getting /sbin/init  so it means, my system which is lubuntu 14.10 is already using Systemd?
<Unit193> If you read the rest, it says if you have systemd-sysv installed...
<Unit193> ls -lh /sbin/init  or  dpkg -S /sbin/init
<rexuss> gosh, I forgot to read that Vivid Vervet part..
<Unit193> :D
<rexuss> and yeah, /sbin/init in my system is a symlink to upstart
<Unit193> Mhmm, don't think you can even install systemd-sysv.
<rexuss> will lubuntu come out with the 15.04?
<Unit193> Yep, already defaults to systemd too.
<rexuss> Do you think there's still a point in learning upstart then?
<rexuss> I mean, I have zero knowledge of upstart
<rexuss> I just knew that ubuntu is using upstart earlier and the rest of the other distro are using Systemd
<Unit193> Depends on if you have any 14.04 servers, but otherwise likely not.  It is nice though.
<Unit193> systemd is what Ubuntu uses in 15.04 and up.
<rexuss> well, I'm using lubuntu for my VM
<rexuss> the playground type of VM which will be reinstalled with a new one every time there's a new release
<rexuss> then I guess I'll start with Systemd then..
<rexuss> Is it possible to rename a volume group and logical volume if it is used by the root partition?
<rexuss> nevermind, just tried it and it worked on the fly :)
<rexuss> but, I just think of it again, I guess I need to change it in the fstab as well right?
<Unit193> Check crypttab too.
<rexuss> I don't have /etc/crypttab
<rexuss> Unit193, it means I need to change my fstab manually right?
<rexuss> it seems to me that it is better if the fstab is using the UUID, so if I change it to something else, at least the UUID would still be the same. Is this correct?
<Unit193> UUID would remain.
<lastopier> hi, is it possible to get a fancy coloured terminal like in ubunut? I mostly mean having links etc highlighted in different colour; thanks
<choki> damn, he left
<aladiah> what it is it  the normal path after Libre Office install to reach Desktop-Integration  sub folder directory ?=
<choki> aladiah: idk what u mean :D
<aladiah> cd Desktop-integration ?choki
<aladiah> choki : CD desktop-integration ?
<aladiah> humm this dont work
<aladiah> where is the Libre-office directory ?
<aladiah> inside which folder ?
<choki> aladiah: i would guess somewhere in /usr/share
<aladiah> ok lets rty
<choki> aladiah: or just use the command "locate libre"
<choki> and u get any folder with libre in :D
<aladiah> choki : you are right . ite there , thanks
<choki> aladiah: what do u want to do?
<aladiah> choki : i want a go inside Desktop-integration sub folder that usually is inside DEB to execute this command sudo dpkg -i *.deb  because  the program shortcuts still don't appear in the menu
<aladiah> choki : inside i cant find desktop-integration folder http://paste.ubuntu.com/10809883/    do you know a way find directorys in Lubuntu ?
<aladiah> choki : something like locate desktop-integration will work ?
<choki> i still dont know what desktop-integration u mean with :D
<choki> are u looking for the shortcuts to open libre office?
<aladiah>  i want a go inside Desktop-integration sub folder that usually is inside DEB to execute this command sudo dpkg -i *.deb  because  the program shortcuts still don't appear in the menu
<aladiah> i want to make shortcuts in menu
<choki> you mean the "start" menu? why dont they appear in there?
<choki> if u install libre office, they are in there by default
<choki> if not u may re-install libreoffice then or you may take a look into /usr/share/applications/
<aladiah> YES
<aladiah> choki iam following this guide : http://www.libre-software.net/how-to-install-libreoffice-on-ubuntu-linux-mint
<aladiah> choki : i reach to this manual part Move to the “desktop-integration” subdirectory and install the desktop-integration package: cd desktop-integration
<aladiah> is the end final part
<choki> aladiah: ugh, why dont you use a ppa? it is much easier. like http://askubuntu.com/questions/564610/how-to-install-libreoffice-4-4-0-in-ubuntu/579643#579643
<aladiah> The stupid who  writes that sheet forgot to specify  the complete path
<aladiah> because ial almost done
<aladiah> chocki iam almost done, the only thing is this .
<choki> lol, i would not hassle with them. just go with ppa and also dont forget to install libreoffice-gtk
<aladiah> Choki: you or someone know how to search this folder ?
<aladiah> command line . . explorator . . something , iam newby
<choki> aladiah: on which step u are now?
<aladiah> Desktop-integration
<aladiah> i need to go to desktop-integration folder
<aladiah> look simple doesnit ?
<aladiah> lolol
<aladiah> where is it ?
<choki> aladiah: and where is your libre office folder in dowloads?
<choki> if he means subfolder i guess it is in the downloads folder of libreoffice
<choki> there has to be a desktop integration folder then
<aladiah> no the folder is full of debs files
<aladiah> i already decompressed it
<aladiah> but i dont know to where
<choki> aladiah: you may then look for the folder with "locate desktop-integration"
<aladiah> sudo
<aladiah> sudo locate ..?
<choki> no
<aladiah> in console ?
<choki> yeah
<aladiah> ĺets try
<choki> w
<aladiah> choki : results for locate desktop.integration   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10809990/
<choki> aladiah: then you dont have such folder
<aladiah> could be in portuguese ?
<choki> i dont think so xD
<aladiah> choki how to remove all this instalation and start brand new ?
<aladiah> i want portuguese version
<aladiah> with ortography correcto all in portuguse . .
<choki> aladiah: just remove the files u downloaded and go with the link i posted
<choki> and install language files later if u need
<aladiah> ok lets try
<choki> after u installed also install this: libreoffice-l10n-pt libreoffice-gtk
<aladiah> Choky you sure you dont know how to create menu sort cut ?
<aladiah> Choky you sure you dont know how to create menu short cut ?
<choki> aladiah: i do but i always prefer ppa before i do all that hassle myself :D
<aladiah> because i already have all installed
<aladiah> i just need the shrot cut
<choki> i would have to take a look into the installed folder to know how to create the shortcut
<aladiah> choki i did sudo apt-get remove libreoffice4.4*
<aladiah> now i will install brand new
<choki> coool :D
<choki> libreoffice 4.4 looks nice with new icons and design!
<choki> still no ribbon but okey :D
<aladiah> ribbon ? what is this ?
<choki> word
<choki> ui
<aladiah> Chuki it dont works for me i did   sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-4                            http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810139/
<choki> aladiah: u wrote upgrade instead of update
<choki> it is not sudo apt-get upgrade
<choki> it is sudo apt-get update
<aladiah> i did that
<choki> no, the 2nd command is wrong
<aladiah>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810139/
<choki> oh
<choki> aladiah: but not dist-upgrade
<aladiah> first of all i should do sudo apt-get install libreoffice doesnit ?
<aladiah> because i have no version at this time
<aladiah> right ?
<choki> no
<aladiah> lets start ffrom begining
<choki> u have to add the ppa first what u did, then sudo apt-get update and then dist upgrade
<choki> xD
<choki> just do now: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<choki> idk xD
<choki> good luck :D
<aladiah> choki : step by step  i did sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-4    this is normal  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10810203/
<aladiah> it tells it will release 200 mb byt i think it dont
<aladiah> choki : i could go one .. ?
<choki> idk
<choki> sorry :D
<aladiah> i did it i think i dont have libre oofice yet . what up »
<aladiah> i should reboot to see it ?
<aladiah> idk ? choki ?»
<choki> lol
<aladiah> choki it dont work for me
<choki> aladiah: i dont know waht u did, it could be so easy :D
<aladiah> choki iam 64 bit version, is because that ?
<choki> no
<aladiah> i did exactly whats there
<aladiah> copy past
<aladiah> with out error possibiility
<choki> idk then :D
<aladiah> choki : i will try this one here  http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/libreoffice-4-4-1-no-linux/
<position> which version of lubuntu is lts?
<position> lubuntu 15.04 will be the new lts?
<krytarik> position: Nope - current is 14.04, next will be 16.04.
<position> ok thanks
#lubuntu 2016-04-11
<jansb000> Problem with changing screen resolution since applying updates from last week.
<jansb000> Screen reolution seems now fixed to 1078x756
<jansb000> before (upto last week) I could resize to one of the other (higer) resolutions that my monitor supports
<jansb000> now i can go to monitor preferences, and it correctly lists the available resolution, but they do not apply when I select them
<jansb000> any suggestions?
<leszek> jansb000: sounds strange. What driver are you using ?
<noobSaibot> hello how to reinstall grub with chroot when lubuntu is on /dev/sda5 in @ folder
<mxmgg> bonjour à tous, une petite question ? peut on installer lubuntu 14.04 sur un pc non pae ?
<hateball> !fr | mxmgg
<ubottu> mxmgg: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mxmgg> thank's
<Snake57> Does anyone know why my attempted 14.04 Lubuntu VM install is saying - Boot failed "Could not read from CDROM" when attempting to boot?
<Snake57> I'll stay in this channel for some time, if anyone sees this any help is very much appreciated!
<jansb000> leszek: What driver - uuuh - I just hooked up a monitor to a default installation of lubuntu. My computer is a HP-DL380-G6.
<jansb000> it has an ATI ES1000 graphics chip
<leszek> jansb000: can you check that with a hardware monitoring tool or lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A10 in a terminal ?
<leszek> I assume it is using radeon but just to be sure
<jansb000> ok, one moment
<jansb000> Kernel driver in use: radeon
<jansb000> leszek: Kernel driver in use: radeon
<leszek> jansb000: do you still know if the last weeks update did upgrade the kernel =
<leszek> ?
<jansb000> leszek: unfortunately no - i just, once per week, update the system with whatever updates are available. Every 2 weeks I reboot the system and manually set the resolution.
<leszek> jansb000: If the kernel was upgraded next time you boot try to choose one of the older kernels that still should be listed there. Maybe the problem is solved with that older kernel then
<jansb000> leszek: ok i will try that - will have to wait till weekend as current processes are not supposed to be interrupted
<jansb000> thank you for your help
<leszek> np :)
<NOOB> hello lubuntu.  i am having ssh_agent starting automagicallt and i would like it to stop.  can you help?
<leszek> NOOB: ssh_agent* process you mean ? I think it is started with policykit when you login
<leszek> I am not sure it can be disabled
<leszek> or you you mean openssh-server aka sshd ?
<NOOB> ssh_agent
<NOOB> the ssh guys tell me the gnome keyring is being confused and loosing my eys upon reboot cause i have two agents
<NOOB> leszek:
<NOOB> loosing my keys
<leszek> NOOB: ah yeah it is part of the gnome-keyring. If you prevent gnome-keyring from starting it should not start aswell. Though it sounds a bit strange to me alltogether
<NOOB> when i import a key into seahorse it fails
<NOOB> well it does not fail
<NOOB> it suceeds, but does not do it
<NOOB> it asks for pass code and comes in and tells me the size and algorithm, but then does not sho in seahorse
<leszek> weird issue. First time I heard about it
<NOOB> i went to the ssh guys trying to get it fixed
<NOOB> and they said i had ssh_agent starting and that needed to stop
<NOOB> meh, i'll just wipe thetro
<leszek> NOOB: before you wipe anything just try taking gnome-keyring from the autostart entry
<NOOB> it not thre
<NOOB> there
<NOOB> and neither is ssh key agent
<NOOB> leszek:
<LargePrime> leszek:
<LargePrime> crashed
<LargePrime> wad i miss
<leszek> nothing
#lubuntu 2016-04-12
<solo> hello
<solo> short time linux user - first time caller
<teward> solo: do you have a question?
<solo> yes thanks teward
<solo> im wondering about installing lubuntu
<solo> right now i have 14.04 and just tried to update to 15.10 its okay but now i want to try lubuntu as im starting to run a few services and think this may help with my resource managment
<solo> is there a command to install lubuntu and not lose my date
<solo> should i use a cd?
<solo> am i headed in the wrong direction?
<teward> solo: let me get this straight, you have 14.04 right now, and want to update to 15.10, even though 16.04 is coming out in a few weeks?
<teward> any chance you can wait a few weeks?
<teward> (also, with ANY upgrade, you need to back up your data so you have a copy that isn't going to get deleted by accident if the upgrade fails)
<wxl> s/need to/should/
<teward> wxl: given the track history of 14.04 -> 15.10 upgrades recently, s/should/need to/
<teward> [2016-04-11 20:27:26] <solo> right now i have 14.04 and just tried to update to 15.10
<teward> ^ that's the basis
<teward> but you're right, you don't *have* to make a backup
<teward> but you really *should*
<solo> sorry guys kids need something
<solo> 16.04 ubuntu i think is not going to work with my graphics
<solo> 15.10 ubuntu is okay
<solo> 14.04/10 i had for while
<wxl> why would newer versions not work?
<solo> but with plex server, ssh, apache web, and desktop use i notice my cpus maxxing out
<solo> i can find link but i think they have a bug for amd graphics in 16.04 that is kinda show stopping (ubuntu)
<solo> so i thought maybe lubuntu would free up enough resources to allow me to do all my services plus use as desktop computer
<solo> i agree backups should be done
<solo> was not sure if there was a easy way to wipe clean while retain home directory and then fresh install lubuntu copy in home directory backup and be ready to rock
<teward> wxl: Lubuntu follows the same short-death-time for 15.10 as Ubuntu does, right?
<wxl> yuuuuuup
<teward> solo: not if you plan on wiping clean, no
<teward> the reason I suggested 16.04 and not 15.10 is because 15.10 has a 'short' time span of being alive and supported
<solo> as far as i know it follows excatly the same just comes in diffrent flavors
<teward> in July 15.10 dies
<wxl> you could also install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage and then remove all the ubuntu garbage
<solo> yes teward
<teward> also what wxl said yes
<solo> thats why i updated to 15.10 just to gain knowledge of doing it from command line and if i could fix and issues that arouse then plan was to use it till 16.04 just for experience
<wxl> or just leave the ubutnu garbage because you have enough hard drive space and don't care XD
<solo> but then found out about my graphics issue with 16.04
<solo> make sure im following you
<wxl> you should burn a live cd of the beta and see if this graphics issue is for real
<wxl> as it might not be
<wxl> "amd graphics" is a very wide scope but rarely do graphics issues affect ALL cards a manufacturer produces
<solo> command line install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage then remove remaining ubuntu bloatware?
<wxl> yuuuup
<wxl> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> ^^ that's how to remove the extra bits, if you want
<solo> thanks im going to read that link real fast and be right back
<solo> maybe my hardware would help if you knew stats
<wxl> i haven't heard anything about an amd bug
<wxl> so my guess is that it doesn't widely affect all amd devices
<solo> 15.10 / cinnamon 2.8.6 / 3.16.0-70-generic / amd e1-1500 with readon HD graphics x 2 / 5.5 gb mem / 474 gb hd / radeon hd 7310
<wxl> pci ids would be way more valuable
<wxl> (for the graphics)
<wxl> lspci can get you that
<solo> how?
<solo> sorry
<solo> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex
<solo> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310]
<solo> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler HDMI Audio
<solo> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Port
<solo> 00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)
<solo> 00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller
<teward> solo: i hate to ask, but what AMD bug do you refer to?
<teward> aaaack!  pastebin!
<teward> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wxl> yeah that
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> you need to use the right switches to get the pci ids
<wxl> which is to say, this is a nice opportunity to learn about the most important thing in regards to the command line: reading the man page :)
<teward> wxl: man man
<solo> i like the man page
<wxl> usually i do -nnk
<wxl> which will get the pci ids and their name resolution, as well as the kernel drivers
<wxl> so you can install pastebinit and then just do lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<solo> Received a CTCP VERSION from wxl - ?
<wxl> if you're really good you get the xchat exec plugin and then just have it do everything
<solo> nice let me do that real fast
<wxl> i was trying to figure out your irc program
<solo> mine is xhat
<solo> sorry xchat
<wxl> i know that
<wxl> you didn't have to tell me :)
<wxl> ctcp version did the trick
<teward> heh
<wxl> teward: XP
<teward> wxl: I lol'd
<solo> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04 - was the issue i was talking about with 16.04
<teward> wxl: I have an evil version because I am weird :)
<wxl> hahahah
<teward> apparently I was drunk when I set it
<teward> but I digress :)
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15769751/
<solo> nah drunk is a good side topic
<solo> you guys ever had homemade likker?
<teward> !offtopicv
<teward> !offtopic
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<teward> silence Ubottu, I know I typoed
<teward> anyways
<solo> sorry
<solo> where is the rules listed at i need to glance at them
<wxl> solo: so now i'm going to teach you about one of the most important command line tools EVER
<wxl> may i introduce grep
<teward> nah, just a few seconds of harmless divergence while wxl and I were derping around :)  lets not discuss drinks further though :)
<solo> see
<wxl> grep can find the needle in the haystack
<teward> and yes, wxl is good teacher
<solo> i been trying to learn grep for my bash scripts
<wxl> and of course you know pipes are really important. i assume you understand that
<wxl> so
<solo> |
<wxl> if were were to do lspci -k | grep fglrx then you would know whether or not you need to worry about this drivel from omgubuntu
<wxl> if you want to get really bashy about it:
<solo> no output
<wxl> ok nevermind then
<wxl> grep only returns what it finds
<wxl> in other words:
<solo> so no worries
<wxl> lspci -k | grep fglrx
<wxl> if [ $? -eq 1 ]; then
<wxl>    echo you better worry!
<wxl> else
<wxl>    don't worry
<wxl> fi
<wxl> oops meant to add an echo before that don\'t worry XD
<teward> wxl: erm, doesn't fglrx provide 'radeon' module?
<wxl> teward: i don't think so?
 * teward ran into an "E: No Radeon" when accidentally derping with the Xenial kernel on the LTS on his current computer
<solo> can i ask another question
<teward> wxl: odd, then, that the system here says I"m on the proprietary drivers, yet lspci shows 'radeon'
<wxl> um
<wxl> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-pxpress, fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-amdcccle-updates, fglrx-core, fglrx-dev, fglrx-updates, fglrx-updates-core, fglrx-updates-dev, boinc-client-fglrx (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<wxl> !find radeon
<ubottu> Found: libdrm-radeon1, libdrm-radeon1-dbg, xserver-xorg-video-radeon, xserver-xorg-video-radeon-dbg, radeontool
<wxl> there you go i guess :)
<wxl> solo: btw there's also lsusb. if you look at the man pages there's usually related tools at the bottom. for future reference. :)
<solo> okay thanks wxl
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15769800/ - this is how my apt-get update looks after my upgrade from 14.04 - 15.10
<solo> if i  command line install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage then remove remaining ubuntu bloatware
<solo> will that fix all that mess also?
<wxl> how did you upgrade?
<solo> do-release-upgrade -p
<wxl> weird all those packages kept back
<wxl> you might try a dist-upgrade instead
<solo> interesting
<solo> wxl you sure your cool with me just throwing all these questions to you?
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15769986/ > sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<wxl> solo: i'm leaving in a bit but for now, sure
<wxl> try lsb_release -a
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15770034/
<wxl> bizarre
<solo> wow
<wxl> did you update before all this?
<solo> sure almost daily
<wxl> do it again just to see
<wxl> so
<wxl> sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<solo> whats the -y?
<wxl> say yes to all prompts
<wxl> you don't have to do it
<wxl> it's a normal thing for me
<solo> just like sqlmap
<solo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15770086/
<solo> E: Internal error, Upgrade broke stuff - LOL what kinda of error is that
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> i am a bit at a loss
<wxl> i've never had a problem like this except when doing some really funky stuff
<solo> i think i like fixing stuff like this better then browsing the web lol
<wxl> btw i think xchat has a built in /exec function
<wxl> you might be able to do something like /exec -out some-cli-command | pastebinit
<wxl> and it would spit out the url to the chat
<solo> empty document
<solo> so whats the easy way out here?
<wxl>  /help exec
<solo> back up both users in /home wipe then fresh lubuntu ?
<wxl> the -out thing is what i would do in irssi
<wxl> anyways
<wxl> yeah i'd give that a shot
<wxl> i guess i have no idea what happened to get you to this point
<solo> bash history help?
<wxl> i mean maybe we could pick through your apt/dpkg log and find some answers but other than that, i just don't know
<wxl> it's as if apt thinks you're on a different version or something
<solo> see in about my year and half on linux so far i have never looked at any log files
<wxl> i just don't know
<wxl> you usually don't need
<wxl> to
<wxl> apt -f install MIGHT fix you
<wxl> maybe
<wxl> might have to do it a bunch fo times interspersed with updates and dist-upgrades
<wxl> meanwhile i need to head home
<wxl> sorry i couldn't help :(
<solo> no worries any bitcoin wallet addy i can send a beer money tip too?
<solo> hello can someone help me burn a proper copy of the .iso please
<solo> whats up snake
<liquidsnake> whats up
<liquidsnake> not much here just jamming some pink floyd
<solo> not much man just glad someone is finally talking here
<solo> nice your not burning a hogleg also are you
<liquidsnake> its raining like crazy here
<solo> damn you in missouri ?
<liquidsnake> nope east texas
<solo> cool Arkansas
<solo> lol
<Ascavasaion> Is there a way to edit the commandline entry in the menu system of Lubuntu's desktop that will make the application open on Desktop 2 when it is selected from the menu?
<daniel_> hi guys can anyone help me install the legacy ati drivers?
<Citizen_> hello
<Citizen_> i was wondering about theming the desktop for my wifes desktop - she had unity before and liked the high contrast icons and another theme - by installing these on lubuntu will i be defeating the purpose of it?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<alexF_> Bonjour à tous!
<n-iCe> hi
<alexF_> Je débute et j'aimerai passer de lubuntu 13.04 à la dernière version mais j'y arrive pas.
<alexF_> Quelqu'un peux m'aider s'il vous plait?
<n-iCe> english?
<n-iCe> spanish?
<alexF_> yes
<n-iCe> goo
<n-iCe> good
<alexF_> i want to pass the version 13.04 to 15.10
<alexF_> but it don't work
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> my advice is always to do a clean install
<genii> 13.04 is EOL, but unfortunately so is 13.10 which is the next one you would normally upgrade to
<ianorlin> Back up first
<genii> Better to go to 14.04 anyways, 15.10 will soon also be EOL
<alexF_> how to upgrade to 13.10?
<genii> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> See the last link the bot gives there
<alexF_> thank you
<alexF_> good bye and thank you
<n-iCe> 's back
<citizen_> hello
<n-iCe> hi
<citizen_> hey
<n-iCe> citizen_: :)
<citizen_> can anyone spare a few mins to look over this text file for me and tell me what im doing wrong or right? thanks - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15801328/
<n-iCe> what do you wanna know exactly
<teward> citizen_: Error: wall of text, did not read, ask a real question please.
<citizen_> idk excatly what to ask
<n-iCe> citizen_: you have any problem? error?
<citizen_> nope
<n-iCe> then
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> enjoy lubuntu
<citizen_> jsut kinda stuck on what my next move should be how do i grow my linux experience based off the report i pasted
<n-iCe> glx check it
<genii> Install and use things, to expand your linux experience
<citizen_> how about some assistence in setting up my ufw to allow plex media server
<dax> sudo ufw allow portnumberhere
<dax> oops, that was a while ago, sorry :)
<drab> hi, trying to burn a dvd but xfburn says no burner available. dmesg/syslog shows the burner mounted and on my desktop two icons of a blank dvd showed up
<drab> pacman says the disk is mounted, however running "
<drab> mount"
<drab> whups
<drab> shows nothing mounted
<drab> any thoughts?
<n-iCe> hi
<drab> seems to be something with xfburn, downloaded brasero and that's doing its job
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> that was going to tell you
<citizen_> what is a good lightweight docker?
<citizen_> also, where do you guys get your themes from?
<n-iCe> docker
<wxl> n-iCe: pretty sure the question is about a dock. not docker. :)
<wxl> citizen_: box-look has a bunch of themes.
<citizen_> cool thanks
<citizen_> how can i just message wxl?
<drab> hunter2
<citizen_> how about conky is that resource light?
<amazoniantoad> I installed lubuntu on a machine and every once in a while the desktop seems to crash. The desktop becomes pixelated and the windows create tracers as they are dragged across the screen.
<amazoniantoad> The only way to "update" the screen to present the actual state of the desktop is by moving the cursor over things.
<amazoniantoad> How can I solve this issue?
#lubuntu 2016-04-13
<Citizen_> Anyone know how to get Conky to autostart
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-04-14
<n-iCe> 's back
<Capprentice> HI! Im getting this error on Lubuntu 15.10: e1000e 0000:00:19.0 enp0s25: Reset adapter unexpectedly [  197.382071] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None
<Capprentice> Is there any way to fix it?
<Capprentice> I have enabled ip forwarding in it as Im currenlty deployed it as the HTTP cache for my Network.
<Capprentice> If you need any further info pls ask.
<Caerus> hello, maybe someone can point me in the right direcction. Is there any form of throtlewatch for cpu in lubuntu/ubuntu?
<Caerus> I have an old pentium m laptop with lubuntu that i mostly use for reading/programming but when i sometimes watch instructional videos the temps go all the way to 71-72 celsius.
<hateball> Caerus: Well, it's possible to throttle yes... but if watching videos uses more CPU then that is for a reason
<hateball> So you'd most likely end up with choppy/unusable videos
<emersont1> hi
<Caerus> videos look fine on lower resos but they stutter on hd so i reckon it is throttling, i just wanna be sure at what temp
<emersont1> why would my lubuntu just hang on the blue booting up screen, but is fine in recovery mode
<hateball> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (wily), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<hateball> Caerus: You can use that ^
<emersont1> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.16.7-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 118 kB, installed size 640 kB
<emersont1> !info ssdm
<ubottu> Package ssdm does not exist in wily
<Caerus> thank you hateball, appreciate it.
<emersont1> !info sddm
<ubottu> sddm (source: sddm): modern display manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0-0ubuntu11 (wily), package size 245 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<hateball> Caerus: so what you want to do is set the scaling governor to powersave, to run at lowest possible speed
<hateball> Caerus: you can also do it manually with something like: echo powersave |sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<Caerus> hateball, i'll try that, if it doesn't work all to well i'll just watch videos on the desktop pc, think im pushing the edge on this hardware
<emersont1> why would my lubuntu just hang on the blue booting up screen with no sign of moving on, but is fine in recovery mode
<Caerus> still tho, this lxde on lubuntu really brought this beaten up laptop back to usefulness :D
<Caerus> emersont1, were you messing with modprobe before that started happening?
<hateball> emersont1: can you edit grub options and remove "quiet splash" so you can see where it hangs?
<emersont1> okay, i can bet my bottom dollar where it is though, i thought a reinstall would fix it
<emersont1> i bet it's an fsck thing
<Caerus> try running it on recovery mode?
<n-iCe> hi
<Guest02> Lubuntu 14.04.4 My skype freeze and when i shut it down stop / kill it will not run anymore. It is allways shut down after i start it. What can be wrong ?
<n-iCe> no idea
<n-iCe> works fine here.
<n-iCe> purge files
<n-iCe> reinstall
<n-iCe> and try again
<wxl> and don't install from the repos, but from the skype site itself
<Guest02> How can i remove skype ? It is installed from canocial.
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get remove skype ?
<Guest02> Is i have to use that coomand only or can i remove it in synaptic where i install it ?
<n-iCe> where ever you want
<n-iCe> is the same
<Guest02> ok
<n-iCe> just uninstall it
<Guest02> What is the diference between mark fro removal and mar for complete removal ?
<n-iCe> synaptics?
<ianorlin> n-iCe, synaptic package manager
<n-iCe> completely remove will remove configuration files in /etc directory, but never touch personal configuration files in your home folder, that can only be removed by hand.
<ianorlin> not synaptics that is for touchpads
<n-iCe> I know.
<n-iCe> :p
<n-iCe> Complete removal is equivalent to sudo apt-get remove --purge application
<n-iCe> Complete removal is equivalent to sudo apt-get remove --purge application
<n-iCe> so I would use it
<Guest02> Why is it better to install from the skype site instead of synaptic ?
<n-iCe> whaat?
<n-iCe> Guest02: dude, uninstall the synaptic package
<n-iCe> and install from the site
<n-iCe> download the .deb and install it from there
<n-iCe> Guest02: do you know how to open a terminal?
<Guest02> Yes but i rare use terminal.
<n-iCe> ok open it
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<n-iCe> and type Y when asked to remove all.
<n-iCe> once you did it download this: http://get.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<n-iCe> save it, once downloaded, go in the terminal to /home/youruser/Downloads
<n-iCe> and write: sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb
<n-iCe> and that's all.
<Guest02> Will try it soon. Just removed the skype folder manually.
<n-iCe> Guest02: apt-get remove is better
<n-iCe> just type what I told
<Guest02> I removed in synaptic first then the folder it was still there.
<Guest02> I think it give the same coomands.
<Guest02> Is the skype beta ?
<Guest02> A new skype then.
<n-iCe> download and install
<Guest02> Why a beta is it a later version then 4.3.0.37 ?
<n-iCe> what?
<n-iCe> http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ use the one you want
<n-iCe> I'm telling you how to make things work, and you are not listening.
<n-iCe> I know it works, because I use it.
<Guest02> There is several versions. I dont know what file i shud use.
<n-iCe> the one I told you...?
<Guest02> there is for ubuntu 12 ubuntu 10, debian fedora dynamic opensuse..  it must be ubuntu but there is 2.
<Guest02> I have not muc idea.. I use synaptic mostly.
<Guest02> And i dont know how to run them in terminal.
<n-iCe> scroll up, read me.
<n-iCe> and do what I say.
<n-iCe> Don't know what you can't do If I told step by step what to do.
<wxl> Guest02: if you get a .deb file from Skype, you can just double click it. gdebi will take care of it for you.
<Guest02> I understand.
<Guest02> Is this way any betetr then synaptic ? Is not the result the same ?
<wxl> they're two different ways of installing software using underlying tools but through a gui
<Guest02> test
<Guest02> .        /home/youruser/Downloads    no such file or directory
<Guest02> I set in my user but it not find this directory.
<n-iCe> what's your user
<Guest02> my name
<Guest02> but it is strange the skype is still here from before.
<n-iCe> copy and paste: sudo apt-get remove --purge skype
<Guest02> I just use that command.
<n-iCe> and what does it say
<Guest02> It runs and then it tell me to use autoremove.
<n-iCe> and you clicked y?
<n-iCe> Now, use: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest02> i dont know. i removed skype bin in synaptic instead. i think it was it.
<Guest02> stupid things. i reinstall skype now and it still shut downs.
<Unit193> If you run it from a terminal, does it say what's wrong?
<Guest02> I cud not find the directory.
<n-iCe> you clearly did not do what I say
<Unit193> That also has nothing to do with anything I said, the directory is unimportant.
<Guest02> I know. but when i dont find the directory   /home/youruser/Downloads   i can not do much.
<n-iCe> use logic
<Guest02> i downloaded skype.
<n-iCe> I asked your username and you never replied to me.
<Guest02> I dont want to give my name in here.
<Unit193> n-iCe: cd ~/Downloads/ would work fine.
<n-iCe> Unit193: better
<wxl> dont' forget we can always tree some directory :)
<wxl> `tree ~ | pastebinit` shoudl track down said file
<wxl> or for that mattter `find ~ -iname *.deb`
<Guest02> no such file or directory
#lubuntu 2016-04-15
<n-iCe> so Guest02
<n-iCe> how is it going
<n-iCe> you are doing something ridiculously easy so hard
<Guest02> I know. But i still dont can open the directory so i installed from synaptic. But maybe it can be 14.04.4 is not fit to this skype. Skype for linux is not updated ofen.
<n-iCe> ok will you do what I say?
<n-iCe> in order to make it work, yes or no?
<Guest02> Without the directory i can not install it in terminal.
<n-iCe> yes or no?
<n-iCe> think your answer.
<Guest02> I was try. cud not find the directory.     no such file or directory. Will not try anymore.
<n-iCe> bad
<n-iCe> i'm done
<n-iCe> good luck
<n-iCe> y
<Guest02> I dont know why it not find the directory..  I know you try to help. Thank you anyway.
<n-iCe> I did not ask about your directory.
<n-iCe> you need to learn to read
<n-iCe> you don't know how to read
<Guest02> save it, once downloaded, go in the terminal to /home/youruser/Downloads
<Guest02> you give me this.
<Guest02> no such file or directory.
<Guest02> I think synaptic is more easy anyway. Why use terminal when you can do it i a meny.
<n-iCe> because synaptics packages are OLD
<n-iCe> but man
<Unit193> !info skybe-bin partner
<ubottu> Package skybe-bin does not exist in partner
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 19643 kB, installed size 43366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> n-iCe: Really?
<n-iCe> Unit193: hehe actually I have never installed something from synaptic itself, no idea was the same version, otherwise, I'm using the same lubuntu version and works perfectly
<n-iCe> Guest02: open a terminal, and type: skype
<n-iCe> see if it runs if it and crash
<n-iCe> tell me what does the terminal say about the error
<Guest02> Synaptic skype is the same 4.3.037.
<Guest02> I have shut down that computer.
<Guest02> When it be to complictaed i let it be.
<n-iCe> lol
<n-iCe> not sure how much will you progress in life thinking that way
<Guest02> Linux is not always easy.
<n-iCe> life is never easy
<Guest02> Sometimes it is crashing and all that and i have to reinstall.
<n-iCe> curious, how old are you?
<n-iCe> since you did not even tell your computer user name, I'm really curious.
<Guest02> I use my name as username. I dont want to give my name out everywhere on internet.
<Guest02> When linux crashing it makes me tired.
<n-iCe> Well it is 2:35am where you are right? that's why you are tired.
<Guest02> yes.
<Guest02> but anyway i was travel for some weeks ago and my lubuntu on my netbook was crashing. it is boring when that is happens.
<n-iCe> weird
<n-iCe> I have never have any issue
<Guest02> It was the updates make it crashing. When it be to complicated and i try for hours.. It is better to reinstall all.
<onlnr> anyone know a lightweight app I can use to take screenshot of area I specify
<onlnr> like I run a cmd takesnapshot snap.png, and it will give me a rectangular on the screen and I use mouse or keyboard to choose area and press enter or something, and it will save it
<hateball> onlnr: scrot
<hateball> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-16 (wily), package size 16 kB, installed size 70 kB
<onlnr> thanks
<Laurenzo> takahashi nani ga
<onlnr> nani nani
<onlnr> ここはウブンツドットジェーピーか
<onlnr> ルブンツ
<onlnr> ctrl shift v doesnt paste middle mouse button like selected text
<n-iCe> hi
<ricebeans> How do I use Miredo to connect to the IPv6 internet?
<ricebeans> How can I use the IPv6 internet on an ISP that only has IPv4 connectivity?
<wxl> ricebeans: totally NOT a lubuntu question, but—
<wxl> ricebeans: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/chapter-configuring-ipv6-in-ipv4-tunnels.html
<calebmillerkb3> When I try to remove 'whoopsie' via spt-get remove or apt-get purge, it is also attempting to remove lubuntu-desktop. Is this intended? How can I get around this?
<calebmillerkb3> ^spt^apt
<wxl> calebmillerkb3: go for it. it's only an index file.
<calebmillerkb3> how can I verify that it's only an index file?
<wxl> calebmillerkb3: http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/amd64/lubuntu-desktop/filelist
<calebmillerkb3> I notice now that the total file size is 115kb combined, so that makes sense. The lubuntu-desktop suite should be quite a bit larger.
<wxl> you can change amd64 to i386 or the release name from wily if you like
<calebmillerkb3> ah, no kidding
<calebmillerkb3> wxl: thanks
<wxl> calebmillerkb3: np
<n-iCe> hi
<calebmillerkb3> is there a cli command for printing the file list of a package?
<Unit193> If it is already installed, dpkg -L packagename
<calebmillerkb3> nice, thank you
<Unit193> Sure.  Check out 'apt-file' for packages not yet installed.
<ChunkzZ> what is a daily build?
<n-iCe> a build made dialy
 * n-iCe grings
<ChunkzZ> n-iCe, I mean this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/ was released today...
<n-iCe> lol
 * n-iCe grins
<ChunkzZ> lol?
<n-iCe> Lubuntu 16.04 is not out yet
<n-iCe> they release daily images, fixing bugs for developers.
<ChunkzZ> when is the release candidate?
<n-iCe> 23 I think, can't remember.
<n-iCe> or 21?
<n-iCe> let me google it
<n-iCe> 26
<n-iCe> 26
<n-iCe> April 21st
<n-iCe> April 21st
<n-iCe> Warning /!\ FinalRelease Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04
<n-iCe> So 21 :)
<n-iCe> Just 6 days.
<n-iCe> The question is, can you wait?
<citizen_> hows it? anyone active?
<wxl> citizen_: whatcha need?
<citizen__> i have a question about where the file is located to edit what starts on startup (autostart config i think)
<wxl> this is in the docs
<wxl> if you start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<wxl> you'll see a "HOWTO" link
<wxl> click that
<citizen__> i also have another questions about how to get a storage level for each home folder?
<citizen__> okay thansk wxl
<citizen__> man your usualy the guy that answers my questions for the past week or so i appreciate it
<wxl> then go to the boot, etc. section
<wxl> which will eventually lead you here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login
<wxl> fromm there it should be pretty obvious
<wxl> and yeah no problem
<citizen__> ahh i was almost there
<wxl> trying to lead a horse to water as it were :)
<wxl> and you want to know the size of all the home folders?
<citizen__> no
<citizen__> each indiviual home folder (2) plus total storage of whole hdd
<citizen__> for conky
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> so let's say you have /home/one and /home/two
<wxl> you want to know the size of both of those
<citizen__> yes
<citizen__> seperate and total
<wxl> any change you have either of them on separate partitions?
<citizen__> no same internal hdd
<wxl> i don't mean different volume (device), i mean different partition (section)
<wxl> suffice it to say, it's not hte default, so i'm going to guess the answer is no
<wxl> `df` is best to get all your filesystem sizes
<citizen__> no same partition i am sorry was confused for a sec
<wxl> `df /` will get you the root
<wxl> the -h switch will make it human-readable i.e. use K, M, G rather than bytes
<wxl> or do -H if you prefer si (KiB, MiB, GiB, etc.)
<citizen__> yes
<wxl> you could `man df` to get more info
<wxl> and of course you can pipe it through awk to get only the columns you want
<citizen__> i think i am not explaining it well enough give me a moment to pastebinit
<wxl> well that's one part of your problem
<wxl> the other part is different
<citizen__> now i feel worse, i tried sudo gedit .conkyrc | pastebinit
<citizen__> says empty files
<citizen__> dang i got put the full file postition dont i
<citizen__> crap i got so many windows opened im logged in to hexchat twice, what is the stock window manager for lubuntu?
<wxl> if you want to send a file to pastebinit, just cat it
<wxl> and wm is openbox
#lubuntu 2016-04-16
<citizen__> i ment the thing that shows you what windows are open liek alt+tab
<ianorlin> citizen__, that is part of openbox
<citizen__> conky script, if you could look at the file path for the HDD section you might be able to see what i mean. i cna use CLI to pull the code
<citizen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15861905/
<wxl> ew conky's weird
<wxl> i don't know :)
<citizen_> lol
<citizen_> k thanks
<citizen__> found the boot thing thanks
<citizen__> cp: cannot stat '/usr/share/applications/urxvtd.desktop': No such file or directory
<wxl> i'm guessing you mean urxvt
<citizen__> If you would like to use the GUI to move the shortcut to autostart, see this answer.
<citizen__> i will use that now lol
<citizen__> not what i needed enless i make a startup script exc
<citizen__> mkdir -p ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/
<citizen__> touch ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<citizen__> but dont need sudo to edit the file?
<citizen__> wouldnt that open up a attack vector?
<teward> ~/.config/* only affects the logged in user
<teward> i.e.
<teward> /home/$USER/.config/*
<teward> so, that would be the 'logged in' user
<teward> (not the global filesystem)
<citizen__> nice.
<citizen__> hey teward you helped me before also. thanks man
<teward> i forget what i helped you with previously
<teward> but you're welcome :)
<citizen_> wxl buddy you here?
<citizen_> teward?
<ChunkzZ> why is lubuntu 16.04 still using lxde? not lxqt?
<lotuspsychje> hows that system specs package called in lubuntu?
<ShalokShalom> hi there :)
<ShalokShalom> is it true, that snappy is something like the Google Play Store?
<ShalokShalom> no mirrors anymore?
<ShalokShalom> and no forks?
<teward> dude
<teward> seriously?
<teward> now a 4-channel crosspost
<ShalokShalom> sure
<ShalokShalom> some people are just in one room and i aim to reach them as well
<ShalokShalom> as already mentioned
<ShalokShalom> not your buisnes
<ShalokShalom> this is a serious question
<ShalokShalom> an important one
<ShalokShalom> imho
<n-iCe> hi
<craysiii> is there a way to turn off screen idling without light-locker? it won't open on my new install of 16.04
<ianorlin> craysiii, in xfce power manager you can set presentation mode
<citizen_> hows it going fellow lubuntuians
#lubuntu 2016-04-17
<AndroidWG> Hi huys! Does Lubuntu have Portuguese Brazillian language?
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi guys
<n-iCe> hi
<afskdf> sh: echo: I/O error when using laptop-mode-tools
<afskdf> what do
<afskdf> It only happens when setting the govoners
<afskdf> SETTING OF KERNEL PARAMETER FAILED: echo ondemand \> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<afskdf> anyone have a solution ; - ;
<afskdf> I chmod'd the directories to 775
<n-iCe> afskdf, what's your problem?
<afskdf> n-iCe: SETTING OF KERNEL PARAMETER FAILED: echo ondemand \> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<afskdf> laptop-mode-tools
<afskdf> sh: echo: I/O error when using laptop-mode-tools
<afskdf> what do?
<n-iCe> what do you want to do
<afskdf> get it working...
<n-iCe> sudo service laptop-mode restart
<n-iCe> should work.
<n-iCe> Always uso sudo.
<afskdf> ...
<afskdf> he left.
<afskdf> I am using sudo
<n-iCe> Sorry, I'm back, did it work?
<afskdf> I am using sudo
<afskdf> that's not the issue
<afskdf> it can't touch sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<n-iCe>  echo 1 > /tmp/a_temp_file
<n-iCe> $ echo 1 > /tmp/a_temp_file
<n-iCe> just saw that as solution.
<n-iCe> and must be because your system does not have ondemand governor
<n-iCe> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<n-iCe> what does it say
<afskdf> performance powersave
<afskdf> fuck.
<afskdf> xD
<n-iCe> :)
<n-iCe> use, sudo sh -c "echo 'ondemand' /> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<afskdf> sh io error
<afskdf> derp
<afskdf> How do I setuo scaling?
<afskdf> I'm on a i5 2520m so I do have turboboost
<n-iCe> I actuall don't know what you wanna do
<n-iCe> That's why I asked you before.
<n-iCe> You want to set your cpus to performance?
<afskdf> No
<afskdf> scaling
<afskdf> I don't need my laptop running a 2.5ghz idling
<afskdf> I'd rather have it clock down to 500mhz
<n-iCe> sudo aptitude install cpufrequtils
<n-iCe> sudo cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand
<n-iCe> cpufrequtils includes a daemon which allows users to set the desired scaling, governor and min/max clock speeds for all processor cores at boot-time
<n-iCe> edit /etc/conf.d/cpufreq as root, selecting the desired governor and setting the min/max speed for your CPU(s)
<afskdf> ok
<n-iCe> Ok, I'm back, did it work?
<llwalahoop> Hi! I added an extra panel on the left side of desktop, but I can't see it, nor can I get to modify it. How can I revert to default or should I reinstall something?
<afskdf> n-iCe: didn't do it yet
<afskdf> the first onedidn't though
<afskdf> I don't have the ondemand govner
<afskdf> I can drop into powersave and performance though
<n-iCe> llwalahoop: go to any panel you can see and go to panel settings, you will see all panels in there.
<n-iCe> sudo sh -c "echo 'ondemand' /> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<n-iCe> did not work
<n-iCe> or add it manually
<n-iCe> to try to fool the system
<afskdf> n-iCe: I'll just switch between powersave and performance on the fly :)
<afskdf> ty
<n-iCe> :)
<llwalahoop> n-iCe: I only see that the placeholder on the left is taken. I didn't add anything on the panel yet. Where shoul I see it in 'panel settings'?
<n-iCe> do you know the area llwalahoop ? if so just delete it
<llwalahoop> n-iCe: I'm afraid I set the height to 'dynamic' and there are no icons whatsoever. I don't know what happened to the color, for it doesn' show on the default desktop picture.
<llwalahoop> If I try to move a window facing the left edge of the screen, there seems to be some resistance at the supposed width of the panel.
<llwalahoop> * window to face the left edge. not facing!
<afskdf> Drone`:
#lubuntu 2017-04-10
<ShadowZ> hello
<ShadowZ> i need help regarding ethernet
<Kiicki> I just installed Lubuntu and I'm using Minecraft as a testing game but for some reason I can't open the game with Java. I installed Java Oracle 8 which haven't had any issues with Ubuntu but I can't seem to find the software when I try to open the game
<Kiicki> I got Java 6,7 and 8 now and I still don't have the option to open a JAR file with java
<leszek> Kiicki: just add java -jar manually in open with
<Kiicki> problem is that it's not there
<Kiicki> it is there in ubuntu but not in lubuntu for some reason
<Kiicki> Like I got "Oracle Java 8 Web start" "Oracle Java 8 mission control" "Oracle Java 8 console" "Oracle java 8 visualVM" "Oracle java 8 plugin control panel" "oracle java 8 policy tool"
<Kiicki> but not the actual Java that I need to open the game
<Kiicki> non of those worked
<leszek> Kiicki: not sure I don't install proprietary stuff usually
<Kiicki> I don't get it though. Lubuntu is based on ubuntu but I never had this problem in ubuntu. It's like I cannot open Jar files in Lubuntu
<xenial> hi?
<leszek> Kiicki: I have something like that in my /usr/share/applications/openjdk-6-java.desktop to open jar files with: https://pastebin.com/ERPTL31U
<leszek> Kiicki: usually this should come with the java package. Though maybe oracle does not ship it and only openjdk does
<leszek> though it would not explain why it appears on ubuntu but not lubuntu
<leszek> maybe lubuntu did not refresh the application list (desktop files)
<leszek> so relogin might fix it. Not sure
<JeNeSaisQuoi> hello everybody
<JeNeSaisQuoi> I new with Lubuntu and I would like to install it on an USB key? How to after .iso download ? Merci beaucoup :D
<Scungielli> how do I make it so that I don't have to enter a password to get back to my desktop after the screen saver comes on?  new install of lubuntu here
<Scungielli> I'm not worried about security, its just a PC connected to my TV
<Chunkyz> now the RC of ubuntu/lubuntu has been released, have we finally moved over to LXQt?
<wxl> Chunkyz: no.
<Chunkyz> wxl, ?
<wxl> Chunkyz: we have not moved over to LXQt, no.
<Chunkyz> is that official?
<wxl> absolutely. for that matter, look at the manifest of the RC and you can see there are no LXQt packages in there.
<Chunkyz> I would if I knew where to download it...
<wxl> same place it always is: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Chunkyz> I thought we were moving over to LXQt though? what happened?
<wxl> things take time
<Chunkyz> "things" it's been forever lol...
<Chunkyz> I don't see the RC in that link btw
<wxl> "forever" also hasn't been forever, either.
<Chunkyz> you're pissing a lot of people off, including myself who's been waiting for it.
<Unit193> It hasn't been long at all, they've had a couple releases at most and it seems like the wise move is to wait until it's at least somewhat stable before moving to it.
<wxl> under daily or daily-live, depending on which version you want: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/
<Unit193> Chunkyz: So then go install it?
<Chunkyz> wxl, the rc isn't listed there.
<wxl> *I* am not pissing people off. The process is. I
<wxl> "rc" is a misused term
<wxl> you'll find nothing there that is called rc
<Chunkyz> not according to ubuntu's site...
<wxl> what it means is a daily image that is locked in time
<wxl> i'm sorry that ubuntu's site doesn't make the whole milestone process clear
<Chunkyz> lol
<Chunkyz> are you a dev for lubuntu wxl ?
<wxl> where do you see this on ubuntu's site?
<wxl> i am a contributor to the lubuntu project. anyone can be *hint hint ahem*
<Chunkyz> I see.
<wxl> i don't see anywhere on the ubuntu site showing a discussion of rc images at all
<Chunkyz> so your word is not officially true so I'll stick around :)
<wxl> i'm listed under the team here if that's what you mean by not official http://lubuntu.me/about/
<Unit193> Dude, you can see it's not there now, there's no chance they'll test with LXDE all cycle then on the last day switch to LXQt with zero testing.  The release team wouldn't even allow that...
<Chunkyz> your name is?
<wxl> try searching for wxl
<Chunkyz> Unit193, yeah it's just I hate waiting and really wanted LXQt :( sorry if I sound rude wxl.
<wxl> you can install it
<Chunkyz> that's /not/ the same lol
<wxl> unfortunately the ubuntu packages aren't exactly fixed yet
<wxl> among other reasons because of problems with debian
<wxl> which happened because of other problems
<wxl> i know it seems like we can just push a button and all is done, but it doesn't work like that
<xangua> Chunkyz: there's an lxqt meta
<Chunkyz> I guess I'll have to wait then.
<wxl> we've all been trying very hard to at least get SOMETHING out, but because of stuff beyond our control, we have been unable to
<xangua> It's pretty simple
<wxl> xangua: it's messed up, too, but ok.
<xangua> There are some distros that offer a default lxqt desktop if you wanna try
<Chunkyz> I'd rather wait for an official release, the longer we wait the better it might be, true?
<wxl> um, not necessarily
<wxl> but patience is a virtue, so if you get that one figured it, *YOU* will be better XD
<Chunkyz> xangua, yeah but not as good as ubuntu/lubuntu - if you're on about arch etc, no thanks.
<wxl> the main force behind lxqt has a distro based around it
<Chunkyz> got a link wxl ?
<xangua> Manjaro and gecko Linux for example
<Chunkyz> both suck compred to ubuntu/lubuntu imo :)
<wxl> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=siduction
<wxl> it's based on debian unstable, so similar to ubuntu
<wxl> (not in terms of community, though, which is what *I* think makes *buntu superior)
<Chunkyz> wxl, cheers and yeah I agree.
<wxl> there's also been some further discussion about lxqt and lubuntu. it's unclear as to whether or not we'll completely dump lxde and switch to lxqt or maybe offer both as an option. dunno yet. too soon to tell. there's lots of app decisions we'll have to make on lxqt.
<Chunkyz> thanks for the info about siduction, never even heard of it. grabbing the .iso now (:
<tsimonq2> I wish some people would read my blog...
<tsimonq2> https://www.tsimonq2.net/blog/2017/03/24/
<tsimonq2> Explains a lot ^
<tsimonq2> Oh, did I mention we tweeted about it, too? :P
#lubuntu 2017-04-11
<Guest345> will 17.04 come with LxQT default?
<Unit193> Nope.
<Guest345> is there a timeline for LxQt transition?
<TheSilentLink> Yea when is it switching to lxqt?
<leszek> good question it should 1 or 2 years ago already :P
<leszek> I am not sure if it will ever
<Scungielli> how do I make it so that I don't have to enter a password to get back to my desktop after the screen saver comes on?  new install of lubuntu here.   I'm not worried about security, its just a PC connected to my TV
<Scungielli> nevermind, figured it out
<Scungielli> Here's a photo of my desktop.  Can someone tell me what this icon is?  Running Lubuntu.  Whenever I click it, it does nothing.  https://snag.gy/MFZvIA.jpg
<Scungielli> Here's a photo of my desktop.  Can someone tell me what this icon is?  Running Lubuntu.  Whenever I click it, it does nothing.  https://snag.gy/MFZvIA.jpg
<Anti-Pizza> funny
<Anti-Pizza> I'm intrigued
<Scungielli> yeah what is it?
<Scungielli> or more importantly...how do I get rid of it?
<leszek> looks like a broken spacer. But might be something running in the tray hard to tell
<Scungielli> what can I do?
<Scungielli> it's annoying
<leszek> Scungielli: check autostart apps first
<leszek> and then the panel settings
<Scungielli> how do I check autostart apps?
<leszek> preferences -> lxsession -> autostart
<Scungielli> gotcha, but I dunno what that icon is, so I dunno which to disable
<leszek> disable one by one and see when the icon disappears.
<leszek> from the screenshot I did not see the network manager
<leszek> ah sorry
<leszek> there it is
<leszek> just a bit weird placed
<leszek> hard to tell what it is but it seems to be some tray icon from some application
<Scungielli> disable and restart?
<leszek> logout and relogin
<Scungielli> from the autostart tab of LXSession Configuration?
<leszek> yeah disable and then logout and back in
<orogor> hi
<orogor> can anyone makes me a favor ?
<orogor> set the gtk theme to lubuntu default, open gnote, tell me which is the background color ?
<Scungielli> leszek - ok so its the Dropbox icon.  I still want the Dropbox program to autostart, but I don't need it showing in the system tray.  so how do I disable the indicator icon?  especially since its not displaying correctly anyways
<leszek> Scungielli: hmm... its proprietary not sure. take a look at the settings of dropbox
<Scungielli> I'm running an old laptop.  Intel Core2 T5500 @ 1.66GHZ with 2gb RAM.   With this spec machine, should I run Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<wxl> Scungielli: probably either, but Lubuntu will better use your resources.
<Scungielli> would ubuntu be sluggish?
<wxl> more sluggish.
<Scungielli> gotcha
<Scungielli> thanks for the info
<wxl> sure
<wxl> btw new version is *JUST* about to come out
<Scungielli> new version of what?  Lubuntu or Ubuntu?
<wxl> all of the above
<wxl> in fact, every flavor of ubuntu
<wxl> 17.04 Zesty Zapus should be out this week
<makarov> Hi, i have installed lubuntu but my sound didn't work, i didn't change anything but when I plug my headphones the sound works, how can i solve this?
<maka145> Hi, I have installed Lubuntu yesterday but my sound didn't work, i didn't change anything but the headphones work fine, what can I do to solve this?
<tsimonq2> maka145: Is everything plugged in interally?
<tsimonq2> maka145: What updates have you installed recently?
<wxl> maka145: what version?
<tsimonq2> Oh, good idea too ^
<maka145> I just installed the latest updates automatically, yes, everything is pluged.
<wxl> which version of lubuntu?
<maka145> I'm using the 16.10 version
<wxl> ok so pulse. harumph.
<maka145> 16.10
<wxl> what chip, maka145? and what kernel module? you can find this with `lspci -nnk`
<maka145> wait a minute
<maka145> snd_hda_intel
<maka145> if that is what are you asking
<wxl> the chip being used is what, 10de:0be3?
<maka145> 1179:ff10
<wxl> you could try installing pavucontrol and see if there's anything funky there
<maka145> already did that, everything is unmuted. Output device is ok, everything should be fine
<wxl> will alsamixer open?
<maka145> it opens normally, only beep is set up to zero
<maka145> speakers are on maximum
<wxl> across all the sound cards? you can see them all with `aplay -l`
<maka145> there is only one sound cards there, Intel [HDA Intel]
<maka145> i selected it in alsamixer pressing F6 but it didn't work
<wxl> and that's confirmed with `aplay -l` correct?
<maka145> yes, it shows board 0 : Intel HDA, device 0: ALC268 Analog
<wxl> ok
<wxl> bear with me. i odn't have this hardware but i've hard of others having this problem
<maka145> Thats weird, sound was fine using Windows 7(probably because realtek drivers), but with lubuntu i've reinstalled twice and it didn't work, but headphones work, which is fine for the moment at least
<wxl> that's not weird
<wxl> commercial entities rarely care about open source, so they're left to reverse engineer drivers
<wxl> looking at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=803343&p=5017453#post5017453 it's unclear if ALC268 is supported
<maka145> thats sad, i liked this distro a lot
<wxl> what laptop is this, maka145 ?
<maka145> an old Toshiba Satellite A205 which i didn't use for a long time
<wxl> ok so let's see if there's anything funky happening with the driver
<wxl> try:
<wxl> sudo modprobe -r snd_hda_intel # unloads the driver
<wxl> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel #loads the driver
<wxl> grep snd_hda_intel /var/log/dmesg # checks to see any output related to the driver
<maka145> i've downloaded realtek driver for linux
<maka145> and in the readme.txt it says
<maka145> ALC268 is supported
<maka145> should i try later?
<wxl> unfortunately, that's not necessarily something well supported by the community. there's no way they could support it. so, you could try that, but you'd probably need ot consult realtek about that.
<maka145> ok, i'll try your solution first
<wxl> mine wasn't a solution but a diagnostic measure
<maka145> it says
<maka145> "Module snd_hda_intel is in use"
<wxl> try killing pulseaudio and alsa first
<maka145> on the last command
<maka145> it says "file or directory not found"
<wxl> try just using `dmesg | grep snd_hda_intel`
<maka145> sorry
<maka145> just run out of batery
<maka145> i typed now
<maka145> there is a lot of text
<wxl> you can output it to a pastebin
#lubuntu 2017-04-13
<Gackt> hi
<Gackt> anyone knows how soon we get Lubuntu 17.04? Like how long between Ubuntu 17.04 and Lubuntu
<Gackt> ?
<krytarik> Gackt: At the same time.
<Gackt> woah didn't know, thought it took a bit longer. Guessing they build up from the source then.
<Gackt> anyone else had problems with GRUB in 16.10? I tried on three completely different computers and on all of them GRUB failed to install.(happened to a friend too. Different download, computer where it was burned, etc)(also happened whether I burnt it to a cd or made a bootable usb)  I expected it to be a problem with the release but didn't get any r
<Gackt> esults in google about it like I should have gotten if it was a release-wide issue.
<Gackt> I was able to install Ubuntu Gnome on those same computers. And Ub. Gnome supossedly had the same GRUB package version.
<krytarik> Gackt: Yes, that was fixed during this cycle - LP #1649462.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1649462 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "grub2 missing from manifest on 17.04 so fails to boot" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1649462
<Gackt> bu that says 17.04. I had the problem with 16.
<Gackt> 16.10
<krytarik> Gackt: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<Gackt> yeah?
<Gackt> I don't get it, that's a list of packages. Grub is in there : grub-common 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11
<dust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<dust> We now ship with Linux Kernel 4.8.
<dust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes
<dust> Ubuntu 17.04 is based on the Linux release series 4.10.
<dust> ?
<Chunkyz> why can't I use 17.04 in a VM?
<leszek> whats the issue ?
<Chunkyz> it just freezes when I try "try lubuntu" before install.
<leszek> tried failsafe boot option already ?
<Chunkyz> yeah, doesn't do anything. just stays frozen.
<Chunkyz> what is this: "lubuntu qt desktop" ?
<Chunkyz> qt part?
<wxl> we don't have a qt release yet
<Chunkyz> wxl, that's from the net install image.
<wxl> Chunkyz: it's a metapackage that is prone to issues.
<Chunkyz> I see, thanks.
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 17.04 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | Alternative support: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<spgggm> if i install libnss-mdns (via avahi-daemon via cups, say), then *deinstall* it, then *reinstall* it, /etc/nsswitch.conf's host: line doesn't get the mdns entry added.  (or, so it appears to me.)
<spgggm> not sure how to 'id' my system, but 'uname -a': Linux minshall-apollo.minshall.org 4.4.0-72-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:07:41 UTC 201│First installation detected...
<spgggm> 7 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<spgggm> sorry, that should be: Linux minshall-apollo.minshall.org 4.4.0-72-generic #93-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:07:41 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<spgggm>  
#lubuntu 2017-04-14
<spgggm> (i reported the bug in libnss-mdns via launchpad.)
<dust> why does vlc gets uninstalled at upgrade to 17.10?
<lyn||ian> dust, I think you mean 17.04
<dust> yes
<lyn||ian> dust, I am not sure
<lyn||ian> dust package conflicts maybe?
<dust> then kill the other but not the best media player
<dust> u cant select to keep vlc and kill something conflicting... no choice given... only take it or leave it
<lyn||ian> no do not think it is package conflicts
<lyn||ian> did vlc get pulled in as a recommended package that is not anymore
<Unit193> Are you talking about vlc-nox?
<dust> i even added a ppa for vlc to get test versions after installing the normal vlc from repo
<dust> vormal vlc
<dust> normal
<Unit193> > PPA
<Unit193> Well there you go, those are fun with updates.
<dust> they get deactivated before upgrade and later activated via y ppa manager
<lyn||ian> even from the package in repos to ppa can be wierd in place
<Unit193> All else fails, just re-install afterwards.  Likely because the vlc you have depends on a library that's at a different soname, and the vlc version you have is higher, thus can't be upgraded.
<dust> i wonder anyway why u dont select vlc not as standard media player in lubuntu... k after the switch to lxqt because it uses qt
<redwolf> o/
<Marcry> how i install lubuntu on a atom netbook
<Marcry> hey
<FrankF> It should work with an USB stick or an USB hard disk. Older Atom processors don't support x64. In this case you will need Lubuntu 32 bit.
<FrankF> More information: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<FrankF> BTW: We use a very old Asus netbook with Lubuntu. I had replace Windows 7 with Lubuntu and it works very fine.
<brian_> I have my panel set to autohide.  I hover and it appears.  When I click an icon for say Networking the menu opens, but when I move the mouse off of the panel and onto the menu it, the menu closes.  The is a short (maybe 0.5-1.0 second) pause, but I would rather not have to turn it into a video game trying to click my choice.
<brian_> Sorry for those typos.
<brian_> class. class. anyone. anyone.
<krytarik> brian_: You aren't increasing your chances by doing that.
#lubuntu 2017-04-15
<latemus> why is the torrent broken bro
<tsimonq2> latemus: idk bro
<tsimonq2> latemus: What link you looking at, bro?
<latemus> tsimonq2: dis one http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-powerpc.iso.torrent
<tsimonq2> latemus: What torrent client?
<latemus> rtorrent bro
<tsimonq2> Hmmm idk
<tsimonq2> latemus: Try in #ubuntu, bro?
<latemus> tsimonq2: k thank you my brother
<tsimonq2> latemus: Thank YOU for installing Lubuntu :)
<latemus> np
<latemus> thank you for making it
<buco> hi
<buco> got a question. I am trying to sell my rpi with my sd card. so I try to make any data on the rpi unreadable
<buco> I formated the drive with encryption (LUKS) and try to fill the drive
<buco> however PCManfm doesnt show properties of the device such as free space in bytes etc.
<latemus> buco: can you run df -h
<buco> yeah it shows /dev/dm-0        30G   28G   48M 100% /media/buco/myfiles
<buco> 48 megs. weird
<latemus> why do you want to ecrypt the data on the drive, just overwrite it seven times
<buco> 32 GB — 1,7 GB free (94,8% full) is what disk utility shows
<buco> not sure. it seems that sd cards and stuff do some fancy things , so it is not as easy as overwriting old hdds
<latemus> DRIVETOOBLITERATE='put ur drive name here bro, you data will go away 4evr'; for i in {1..7}; do dd if=/dev/random of=$DRIVETOOBLITERATE; done
<buco> I will try. just let me find the note on osxs diskutil
<latemus> k bro
<buco> https://pastebin.com/8tykUMhL
<buco> the note on the bottom
<buco> latemus: nothing happen
<buco> s
<latemus> huh
<Kiicki> How can I install the audio software on Lubuntu, the same on they use in Ubuntu? For some reason I cannot change the output for my audio. I got built in speakers in my PC so the audio is output from there where I want it from my TV. The PC is connected to the TV with HDMI
<Kiicki> I have pressed "F6" and tried to change the device but no luck
<Kiicki> alsamixer is what I have installed
<antis> Kiicki, you could try pulseaudio -> sudo apt install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<antis> however, i personally prefer alsa - lubuntu's default
<Kiicki> yeah, that one just doesn't work for me as i can't change card for some reason
<Kiicki> will try the pulse audio
<antis> pavucontrol is the mixer for pulseaudio btw.
<antis> probably check your channel volume controls before installing pulsaudio though. usually relevant are: master, pcm, speaker and headphones
<antis> i don't have experience with hdmi, which is an "advanced setup" (because we have additional channels). there's an "auto" switch available in alsamixer to toggle when headphones are plugged in, but hdmi might be a different story…
<antis> …so pulseaudio might be your only option here
<antis> kiicki: Just google'd a bit and found this question, which is a bit old (2013). It might "just work" for your setup: https://askubuntu.com/questions/370325/switch-sound-to-hdmi-in-lubuntu-without-installing-additional-packages
<antis> This sets the default output to HDMI.
<Capum321> where is the path for GNOME installation? Is it a package?
<Capum321> hello
<melodie> hi
<olican101mobile> Hi, anyone about? I just installed Lubuntu on a friend's pc that was running XP and it's going great except the resolution. It won't go above 640x480 and I can't figure out how to fix it...
<olican101mobile> I've never used Linux before so I'm not really sure what I did wrong
<olican101mobile> Anyone know when people will be around to help?
<wxl> what's up @olican101mobile ?
<olican101mobile> I just installed Lubuntu and the max resolution is 640x480
<olican101mobile> Can't get it to go above that even though it supported 720p in windows xp
<wxl> probably a driver issue. what card you running and what driver? see `lspci -nnk`
<olican101mobile> I have tried installing and drivers but I believe the graphics card is broken (both on Linux and windows I could only get a picture through plugging the VGA into the motherboard)
<wxl> yeah well linux can't fix broken hardware XD
<olican101mobile> How do I install Intel Pentium 3 drivers?
<wxl> using `lspci -nnk` what's the 8 digit (xxxx:xxxx) PCI ID of your card?
<olican101mobile> Pentium 4*
<olican101mobile> PCI I'd?
<wxl> run `lspci -nnk` in a terminal
<wxl> look for "VGA"
<olican101mobile> Okay
<wxl> here's my section for comparison's sake https://share.riseup.net/#TIfPKG-YEpqXL12ou0QJaw
<wxl> that's just the VGA section mind you
<wxl> 8086:0156 is the PCI ID
<wxl> i915 is the driver i'm using, and the only driver i have installed
<olican101mobile> 1039:6330
<olican101mobile> I think that's the VGA one
<wxl> okie dokie
<wxl> and what's the driver you're using?
<wxl> also which version are you using?
<olican101mobile> I just downloaded a radeon .Run and set it to executable and executed it in terminal
<olican101mobile> How do I find out the version?
<wxl> it should tell you in lspci -nnk
<wxl> otherwise you didn't install anything XD
<wxl> version of lubuntu: `lsb_release -a`
<olican101mobile> Where would it say?
<wxl> look at my paste
<wxl> it says at the end
<olican101mobile> Okay I'll type that into terminal
<olican101mobile> Command not found
<wxl> which one is that/
<olican101mobile> Lsb_release-a
<wxl> linux is case sensitive
<wxl> l not L
<olican101mobile> Ahh
<wxl> and lsb_release -a not lsb_release-a
<olican101mobile> Ubuntu 16.10 yakkety
<wxl> and one last thing. which kernel are you on? `uname -r
<olican101mobile> 4.8.0-46-generic
<wxl> ok
<olican101mobile> Should i just take the GPU out seeing as it doesn't work?
<wxl> first off, if we get this figured out, do not upgrade to 17.04 or the 4.11 kernel as DRM support for SiS chips has been dropped https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-17.04-Slimmer-DRM
<olican101mobile> Sis?
<wxl> that's the chip you have
<olican101mobile> Ahh
<wxl> the pci id is in the format vendor:device
<olican101mobile> My friend has a suuuper old pc he just uses for the internet. He was getting constant viruses on XP
<wxl> so you can see here, it's a SiS http://pcidatabase.com/search.php?vendor_search_str=1039&vendor_search=Search
<olican101mobile> Right. Don't update. Okay
<olican101mobile> So is there no way to fix the resolution? Because everything is so large
<wxl> i have an idea of how you can help me help you
<olican101mobile> Okay?
<wxl> you can post up a paste of your system info so i can get, among other things, the kernel driver in use
<wxl> first, install pastebinit (you can `sudo apt install pastebint`)
<wxl> then you can `lspci -nnk | pastebinit`
<wxl> that will return a URL that you can paste here
<olican101mobile> Hold on. Should i take out the gpu first?
<olican101mobile> Seeing as it's broken
<wxl> wait, do you have an onboard chip AND a separate card?
<olican101mobile> You may be trying to get something working that may never work
<olican101mobile> Yes
<wxl> oh heh
<wxl> yes do that first. broken is broken.
<olican101mobile> I couldn't get the card working in windows
<olican101mobile> Yup. Just thought it may be an easy fix but i guess its hardware
<wxl> that actually might be your easy fix :)
<olican101mobile> Iean. The fact that the VGA works on the MB and not the GPU Linda says a lot
<olican101mobile> This pc is so dusty it's like opening up a crypt
<olican101mobile> Okay, booting now
<olican101mobile> Is it weird for it to take forever to boot after removing faulty hardware?
<olican101mobile> Er. It's just stuck on the Lubuntu screen... Should I reinstall it?
<wxl> hard to say
<wxl> it could be all sorts of different issues
<wxl> but certainly, verifying that you have a proper install is wise
<wxl> you should make sure to check the hashes and check the install media before installing
<olican101mobile> Did that. It was fine
<wxl> then i don't see what reinstalling would do
<olican101mobile> It's just that since i removed this GPU it is taking forever
<wxl> you could ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a virtual terminal (you have to ctrl-alt-f7 to return) and then check in the logs (/var/log) to see if there's anything relevant, especially in dmesg or Xorg.0.log
<wxl> in general you don't need to do a lot of hullaballoo to switch devices in linux (unlike windows)
<olican101mobile> Pressed ctrl alt f1 and it's just a blinking cursor with flashing lights on top
<olican101mobile> Can't type anything
<wxl> uhhh
<olican101mobile> Oh wait. It said something about recovery
<wxl> yeah that's pretty weird. you got something going wrong and if you can't dig deeper it's difficult to diagnose
<wxl> oh jeez
<wxl> that's not great
<olican101mobile> Recovery terminal
<wxl> probably a grub issue
<olican101mobile> Oh, login screen
<olican101mobile> That was...odd
<Zesty_Zapus_Live> my zesty zapus took two hours to install on a live usb, it takes a lot of time to boot up, but it works perfectly.
<wxl> systemd seems to take a bit long in the boot, at least that's my impression
<olican101mobile> Now i have no mouse...
<olican101mobile> Odd. My usb mouse works but not ps2
<wxl> did you unplug the ps2 while it was booting?
<olican101mobile> No
<wxl> cuz ps/2 ain't plug and play
<olican101mobile> Should i try restarting?
<wxl> for the ps/2 that's what i'd do
<wxl> i LOOOOOATHE ps/2
<olican101mobile> It worked before it restarted
<olican101mobile> I do to but i don't have a spare mouse
<olican101mobile> Oh god. Now I'm getting CPU over temp errors
<olican101mobile> A raspberry pi would probably be better than this
<wxl> this should solve your mouse issues https://www.amazon.com/3-Button-Optical-Scroll-Notebook-Desktop/dp/B01H4ZJZOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1492289337&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+mouse
<wxl> sometimes old hardware is old.
<olican101mobile> Could get a mouse cheaper than that here but he has no cash spare.
<olican101mobile> Makes me thankful for my 980ti i7
<olican101mobile> Hmm. It is taking a lot longer to boot...
<olican101mobile> I think I'm going to resinstall the os
<olican101mobile>  Having a username without a capital is messing with my OCD
 * falcondaadda says hello to #lubuntu :)
<falcondaadda> Guys I need to install Vmware workstation 12 on lubuntu and I am continuosly getting error that it needs to make some changes in kernel after that it does not starts the services..
<falcondaadda> what should I do ?
<falcondaadda> Please any help..
<wxl> need the full error to provide any assistance at all
<wxl> even still, i don't use vmware
<falcondaadda> wxl: just wait. i will post
<Olican101mobile> Okay. I reinstalled without the GPU and the resolution is still 640x480 max :(
<wxl> Olican101mobile: go back to my suggestion re: pastebinit
<Olican101mobile> What do i type into the terminal?
<wxl> sudo apt install pastebinit && lspci -nnk | pastebinit
<wxl> then paste the resulting url here
<Olican101mobile> How do you do that |? I don't have it on my kb
<wxl> it's different on different keyboards but it's usually shift \
<Lugal> Hello
<Olican101mobile> I'm on a UK kb
 * wxl shrugs
<Lugal> What Compiler is used to compile the official Lubuntu? and why is Lubuntu faster, than other Linuxes with LXDE?
<Olican101mobile> Can i do it without? Or is there a charmap?
<Olican101mobile> It works with alt + ` in windoes
<wxl> Olican101mobile: you can't really use it the same way. i guess you can copy it all and stick it on pastebin.com
<wxl> Lugal: since most of it's in c, gcc. and because it uses less resources.
<Olican101mobile> Oh altgr did it
<Olican101mobile> Paste.ubuntu.com/24390096
<Lugal> its less resources by using less programms, or are the binaries just smaller?
<wxl> looks to me like you didn't remove the problem child, Olican101mobile
<Olican101mobile> The what?
<wxl> Lugal: overall, it uses less resources
<wxl> 1039:6330 is stil there
<Olican101mobile> The card is 100% removed
<Olican101mobile> And i reinstalled without it
<wxl> you are using sisfb but should be using the sis driver
<Lugal> and if I use TinyC compiler, could I make my system even faster, than with gcc c?
<wxl> Lugal: done know, but you can try to find out.
<Olican101mobile> How do i fix it?
<Olican101mobile> I just want 720p :(((
<wxl> if you `lsmod | grep sis` does it return anything?
<Olican101mobile> i2c_sis630 16384 0
<Olican101mobile> sis_agp 16384 1
<wxl> is that it?
<Olican101mobile> Yes
<wxl> does ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/sis/sis.ko return anything?
<Olican101mobile> Do i put my username in?
<wxl> `ls /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/sis/sis.ko`
<wxl> just that
<wxl> no need for a username
<wxl> $(uname -r) tells bash to insert the current kernel version as /lib/modules has directories in it for each kernel
<Olican101mobile> Is that a space between - r? Hard to see on mobile
<wxl> yes
<Olican101mobile> It doesn't return anything
<wxl> weird
<wxl> you don't have the driver in your kernel
<Olican101mobile> It's just a flashing cursor on the next line down
<wxl> i'm just. confused.
<wxl> it should just be there
<Olican101mobile> How do I get it?
<wxl> UNLESS you're on 17.04
<wxl> because i know it was dropped
<wxl> so again let's be clear what `uname -r` gives you
<Olican101mobile> How do i see what version I'm on?
<wxl> `lsb_release -rs`
<Olican101mobile> 16.10
<wxl> OH
<wxl> well
<Olican101mobile> ?
<wxl> it looks like it may only exist in 14.04
<Olican101mobile> Oh?
<Olican101mobile> So, i cant get it on here?
<wxl> let me confirm
<wxl> yep it's true. precise and trusty only
<Olican101mobile> So, i can never get above this resolution? :(
<wxl> it's included in the xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Olican101mobile> What does that mean?
<wxl> you can install an older version of lubuntu
<Olican101mobile> Would i need a separate disk? This mb doesn't support usb
<Olican101mobile> And i cant get another disk before they want this back
<wxl> uhhhhhhhhhhh yeah i can't really think of any other way to do it
<Olican101mobile> Damn
<Olican101mobile> So there's no way to get higher resolution on this is?
<Olican101mobile> Os*
<wxl> get a different graphics card
<Olican101mobile> Ouch
<Olican101mobile> Erm
<Olican101mobile> Maybe i can get them a cheap one out of my pocket
<wxl> i mean, old stuff is old
<wxl> it happens sometimes
<Olican101mobile> Yeah
<wxl> there's this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2339658
<wxl> tl;dr compile your own driver XD
<Olican101mobile> Erm
<Olican101mobile> I first used Linux a few hours ago
<wxl> that's for 16.04 so you'll have to adapt a bit
<wxl> yeah exactly
<falcondaadda> wxl: https://pastebin.com/GDUTndZ3
<Olican101mobile> I'll just head into town on Monday and look for a cheap gpu
<falcondaadda> wxl: this is the log which is being generated.. dont know what the problem is but vmware workstation does not starts..
<falcondaadda> iam using lubuntu 16.10
<Olican101mobile> Thank you for the help wxl
<wxl> Olican101mobile: even then, it looks like people have had to do some serious faffing in the past to make the sis driver work at higher resolutions https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+question/145098
<wxl> yeah sorry for the bad news
<Olican101mobile> I'll probably back on Monday to find out how to install a cheap GPU
<wxl> if you get something supported, it'll be a no brainer
<Olican101mobile> What's a cheap ($20 second hand) GPU you would recommend?
<wxl> falcondaadda: right off the bat it seems like you're missing files
<falcondaadda> can anyone please help me
<wxl> Olican101mobile: i don't know. i usually go to wherever, find out what the chip is and then look it up on the internets.
<Olican101mobile> I did have to use the light install to use a cd instead of a dvd. Could it be that?
<wxl> nope
<Olican101mobile> Damn
<wxl> lubuntu tries to support old hardware, but we're limited by what upstreams support
<wxl> not sure why sis support has dropped off, but for some reason it has
<wxl> i know that the reason why drm sis chips have lost support recently is because of insecure api calls
<Olican101mobile> Would a geforce GT 710 work?
<wxl> falcondaadda: also it's the kernel module compilation that seems to be failing. try running `/usr/bin/make -j2 -C /tmp/modconfig-1K3dod/vmnet-only auto-build HEADER_DIR=/lib/modules/4.8.0-22-generic/build/include CC=/usr/bin/gcc IS_GCC_3=no` on your own and see why it fails
<wxl> Olican101mobile: looks like it https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/5rra88/can_i_use_the_geforce_gt_710_for_ubuntu_1610/ :)
<Olican101mobile> Okay. I'll grab that. Thanks
<wxl> but note that nouveau will not give you 3D acceleration. you'd need to install the proprietary drivers for that (the ones amd provides)
<wxl> that's a little extra effort
<falcondaadda> wxl: how can i install the .h files its asking.. whats the command for that
<Olican101mobile> Will it run chromium at 720p?
<wxl> should i think
<Olican101mobile> Thank you :)
<wxl> falcondaadda: i have no idea what you're doing or seeing.
<Olican101mobile> Thank you for the help wxl. Will be on tomorrow or Monday.
<wxl> np Olican101mobile. i should be around. or someone else can help :)
<falcondaadda> wxl: https://pastebin.com/TiXc7d6M
<falcondaadda> please have a look .. whats with the .h files
<wxl> actually it seems to me that the problem is in line 62
<wxl> so let's back up here
<wxl> you paid for the vmware workstation license i'm assuming, right?
<falcondaadda> actually no
<wxl> cuz as far as i know, that's a thing, isn't it?
<wxl> i guess you can download it
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> are you running a 64 bit version of lubuntu? and if so, which one?
<falcondaadda> yes 64 bit 16.10 yakkeety
<wxl> so you downloaded
<wxl> and you make the .bundle executable
<wxl> and then ran it, right?
<falcondaadda> yes
<wxl> ugh i hate http this download is taking forever
<wxl> well that bundle is not very useful
<falcondaadda> why ?
<wxl> no read me or anyhthing
<wxl> i'm sure there's more to this if compiling is involved
<wxl> did you load any dependencies?
<falcondaadda> should I install a previous ones like 9 or 10
<falcondaadda> iam downloading 10.0.1 dont know it will work or not .. :(
<wxl> i don't think that's the issue
<wxl> i'm just trying to find decent instructions :/
<falcondaadda> I dont even know what that means... iam deaddd  :|
<wxl> did the bundle install?
<falcondaadda> yes it says install successful
<wxl> ok here's what you need to do:
<falcondaadda> two services do not start virtual ethernet and one more
<wxl> sudo apt install build-essential linux-kernel-headers linux-kernel-devel
<falcondaadda> single command ?
<wxl> yep
<falcondaadda> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1zBxpW8VH5
<falcondaadda> whats this now .. this is new :p
<wxl> ok just remove the linux-kernel-devel part
<wxl> but type the rest of the command in again
<wxl> unless it actually installed the other two for you
<falcondaadda> https://thepasteb.in/p/Anhr4LQrN6oFv
<wxl> hmm
<wxl> well that sucks.
<wxl> i cannot find clear installation instructions from vmware
<falcondaadda> it does indeed.. :(
<wxl> but i'm sure there's some other piece that's missing.
<falcondaadda> should I go for 10.0.1 installation
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> don't ask me
<falcondaadda> oh man :|
<wxl> if vmware published packages in the ubuntu repos this would be SIMPLE
<wxl> i guess you can consult vmware for help
<falcondaadda> yes... so no way out of it..
<wxl> i'm not sure how to make this clear but it's a third party product. ubuntu does not maintain it. community members may have used it, but it's not a regular part of the system, therefore we can't support it.
<falcondaadda> are you aware of one version which used to work on this version of lubuntu so that I can download both the same version & check
<wxl> no
<falcondaadda> ok..
<wxl> most people i know use virtualbox or kvm/qemu for virtualization
<wxl> those are included in the repo and easily installed
<falcondaadda> yeah but I have vmdk files will they work in some otherer softwa
<falcondaadda> software*
<wxl> i know that virtualbox is cpable of loading them
<falcondaadda> vmdk ? are you sure will they work in virtualbox
<falcondaadda> ?
<wxl> yes
<falcondaadda> looks like I should give it a try..
<falcondaadda> any particular version or the latest virtualbox is good ?
<wxl> latest is always best
<falcondaadda> hmm .. thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<falcondaadda> thanks a lot for your time.. I really appreciate..
<wxl> happy to help
#lubuntu 2017-04-16
<drab> hi, anybody around with an idea while an install would fail dropping me to initramfs?
<drab> it complains system doesn't have /sbin/init
<drab> which seems to have to do with that fact that /root was not set up properly
<drab> I'm seeing some errors running /scripts/init-bottom
<daniel> good afternoon :)
<Guest98949> im using lenovo ideapad 110 141br
<Guest98949> can i use lubuntu
<Guest98949> ?
<cillyx> Hello all,and a Happy Easter to everyone!
<cillyx> I have an issue regarding wi-fi on lubuntu,any help would be more than apreciated ,here or on private.
<n-iCe> hi hi
<n-iCe> big changes?
#lubuntu 2018-04-09
<ree> hi https://i.imgur.com/rCJ7P8w.jpg any ideas? (18.04 beta-2)
<ree> btw live mode
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nomodeset?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no real hardware 18.04 start normal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how did you record the image on the sdcard?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wrong window
<ree> >how did you record the image on the sdcard?
<ree> it's virtualbox man
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. i put sdcard to usb30 reader and netinstall 18.04 to sdcard. test this card on 4 different hardware and run in qemu.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> by qemy i see pictures like you
<ree> @JohnDoe_71Rus nomodeset помогло спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but only plymoth
<JohnDoe_71Rus> zemelya
<ree> ne srazu "rus" zametil :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> welcome to our forum
<Spass> hello, is this official Lubuntu channel?
<wxl> yep Spass
<Spass> I have one small question - what's the official Lubuntu website? .net or .me?
<wxl> .me, as the website specifies
<Spass> OK thanks, that was a little bit confusing.
<Spass> I'm thinking about installing Lubuntu on my mother's very old laptop with Celeron 900 and 2GB RAM, it will probably be the best distro for that machine.
<wxl> probably!
<Spass> Hmm, was thinking about 18.04 beta 2, but I see some bugs on ISO tracker, I'll wait for the official release. Anyway, thanks for clarifying my website question. Have a good day everyone.
<wxl> for what it's worth, 18.04 comes out this month
<wxl> like, not the beta, but the final release
<Spass> Yeah, no reason for me to hurry with beta installation, will wait. Installing 16.04 now has no point IMHO, and I want LTS release there.
<wxl> you shouldn't see the exit codes for success if you did it as we discussed
<wxl> if you want to see it fail, do something like -c 300 -w 1
<wxl> theoretically you could put it anywhere. just specify the location in ssh
<wxl> ssh takes -i /path/to/identity/file
<wxl> oops wrong channel jeez :/
#lubuntu 2018-04-10
<laptop> what is the mmorpg free for linux and not using wine, wine is too slow for most games i have tried
<ShellcatZero> what is the recommended way to set TERM=xterm-256color when using lxterminal?
<ShellcatZero> on a separate note, pcmanfm is showing a 'busy cursor' for several seconds after launching a new windows. There are no remote directores or other drive mounts to scan, so why would it do this every time?
<ShellcatZero> it only seems to be occurring with pcmanfm
<rosika> Hi. I´m looking for a way to install (any) sudoku-programme as a portable programme. E.g. as appimage. Does anybody know if that´s available somewhere?
<rosika> Hi again. Just to clarify: appimages aren´t imperative. Just an example. Most important: portable.
<duke> I'm having some issues with getting audio playback to work on my shitty trekstor wintron 10.1 tablet, which I installed Lubuntu on the other day. Basically, the drivers seem to be installed just fine and when I play back any audio the audio mixer even shows it playing, but for some reason the audio doesnt get through to the inbuilt speakers nor to any headphones I plug in. It runs an Intel Atom, anyone able to help me out with that?
#lubuntu 2018-04-11
<notmacbook> new to linux, generally happy with my results. The biggest issue coming from extensive mac and win use is crashing programs means crashing computer. Macs&Winss have pretty much grown out of this problem. Am I doing something wrong and missing a way to solve this? Installed on macbook 2,1 2ghz
<tsimonq2> notmacbook: Which programs?
<notmacbook> going from memory, almost all of them come from streaming video of some kind. I may have forgotten other sources, but that is the bulk.
<notmacbook> YT in ff, amazon video in chrome
<wxl> notmacbook: probably not enough memory
<wxl> these days browsers are resource hogs, no matter what operating system you're on
<notmacbook> yea this system has 1.5 gig
<wxl> that's fairly limited
<notmacbook> but is there no way to make sure that the video only crashes the browser and I don't have to restart the whole system
<wxl> lubuntu CAN run on 256MB, but not really with streaming video on a full-featured browser XD
<wxl> there's no reason it should freeze the whole system
<wxl> what makes you think you need to restart the whole system?
<notmacbook> the system stops responding to all input
<notmacbook> mouse, keyboard
<wxl> how long have you waited for it?
<notmacbook> a couple of minutes
<notmacbook> rebooting is sometimes faster since i put a ssd in
<wxl> it would probably recover over time
<wxl> it might be better to just be aware you WILL have these issues and to make sure you're not using anything else when you're using such services
<notmacbook> ill try waiting for a longer period
<wxl> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2017.09.24-0.1 (artful), package size 881 kB, installed size 4954 kB
<wxl> ^^^ you might try using that, too
<wxl> the problem is not necessarily the playing of video, but the mechanisms to render that on a website
<notmacbook> it is great...smtube also has been more reliabe
<notmacbook> *reliable
<wxl> i'm not sure what to tell you about amazon, as i don't really use it
<wxl> i'm sure there's SOMETHING out there
<wxl> meanwhile, memory's cheap. i'm sure your system could handle a little bit more and it's probably old enough you could find an electronics recycler you could get some from for cheap
<notmacbook> True, I was just about to look at what the max is for this machine. will linux surpass that or will it be the same as osx
<wxl> linux will allow you to use the maximum your motherboard will allow
<parhelia> maximum memory limit is hardware, not software
<wxl> ^^ that
<wxl> `sudo dmidecode -q -t memory | grep -A 3 'System Memory'` should give you some useful information, specifically how many slots you have and the total capacity the motherboard can handle
<wxl> if you don't grep the output, it'll give you details on how the current slots are filled and with what type/speed of memory
<wxl> it's kind of a big long spew, so you'll probably want to pipe it through your pager of choice
<wxl> (if any of that doesn't make sense, don't hesitate to task)
<notmacbook> thanks a bunch
<wxl> np
<laptop> hi
<laptop> release date of lubuntu 18.10
<tsimonq2> What about it?
<laptop> when is it
<tsimonq2> 18.10? Not decided yet.
<laptop> sorry 18.04
<tsimonq2> The 26th.
<aphirst> Hi there! Quick question - I'm testing out lubuntu 17.10 on a spare computer and am surprised that, despite installing gvfs-common and nfs-common (i think those wre the names), I'm unable to access NFS mounts from my LAN via pcmanfm.
<aphirst> I am however able to view those same mounts with `showmount`, and mount via fstab
<aphirst> AND pcmanfm on my other Arch machine can access nfs:// locations directly just fine
<aphirst> pcmanfm claims to be 1.2.5 in both cases. I've searched all the keywords i can think of, and the error message pcmanfm gives, but can't find any threads actually relevant.
<Irritiable|LT> Lubuntu seems to have a small and inactive IRC channel, aphirst.
<Irritiable|LT> Better off pretending it's Ubuntu and going to: #ubuntu.
<aphirst> I figured it best to ask here first all the same
<aphirst> fair enough, i'll go ask there
<aphirst> thanks
<laptop> is lubuntu 18 faster than 17
<wxl> laptop: not in any recognizable way, no
<laptop> i see how do i download lubuntu 18 32 bit url?
<wxl> it's not out yet
<aphirst> there are nightlies aren't there?
<laptop> release date
<wxl> at least the final release is not out yet
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<aphirst> i'm patiently waiting for 18 when i will keenly roll it out onto our 2 old lightweight machines
<wxl> aw jeez i thought there was a useful message there
<laptop> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fix it. ;)
<laptop> is it better to wait or download this daily live
<wxl> wait
<wxl> you have 15 days
<laptop> release date for lubuntu 32 and 64 bit
<laptop> also does wine have any noticeable differenec from wndows for running games
<wxl> laptop: now +15 days and none that i'm aware of. check with wine.
<laptop> i am downloading it
#lubuntu 2018-04-12
<antgo> could you recommend a network help channel? I have a tens of thousands of ms lag type of problem on my wan link.
<antgo> as soon as I
<antgo> use an icecast stream
<hateball> antgo: ##networking
<hateball> !alis | antgo
<ubottu> antgo: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<antgo> hateball: thanks
<antgo> hateball: my bot knowledge takes me as far as nickserv
<antgo> gonna look into it
<hateball> :)
<jk^> why there isn't libreoffice in lubuntu software center?
<hateball> jk^: I am not on Lubuntu atm, but I guess it could be to hilight more "lightweight" solutions
<hateball> jk^: You can still install it using apt
<jk^> highlight what?
<hateball> I dunno, leafpad? :p
<hateball> at any rate, you can simply "sudo apt install libreoffice" and you have it
<jk^> i don't understand what u want to tell me :| about "hilight, lightweight, leafpad :(
<jk^> excuse me
<jk^> May u be clearly?
<jk^> clearer
<hateball> jk^: I am telling you, that if you simply want to install libreoffice, then run this in a terminal: sudo apt install libreoffice
#lubuntu 2018-04-13
<mand0rla> Hi, I'm new to Linux and I want to change my PC name (hostname?). Best way to do it? thanks ;)
<mand0rla> sudo hostname "new name" ?
<mand0rla> that's temporary I think
<wxl> mand0rla: edit /etc/hostname as the manpage of hostname tells you
<mand0rla> hi wxl
<wxl> heyo
<notmacbook> @wxl Just got the new memory 4GB. hopefully this decrease the extreme slowdowns.
<wxl> memory's always a good thing to have, notmacbook
<mand0rla> I found this https://etechroom.com/change-hostname-in-ubuntu-17-10/, some others say I should use an app to manage ubuntu
<mand0rla> ubuntu tweaks or alerius or something like that (I forgot)
<wxl> mand0rla: you can do that but it's completely and totally unnecessary
<wxl> bbl\
<mand0rla> how do I edit that wxl? my understanding of lubuntu is quite basic
<mand0rla> I found the file, I just can't edit it
<mand0rla> problems when saving
<notmacbook> @mand0rla, to change your hostname
<notmacbook> ?
<notmacbook> it could be that whatever process your are using to change it is without root privaleges
<mand0rla> yeah I'm trying
<mand0rla> directly
<mand0rla> maybe I should try through terminal?
<mand0rla> dunno
<notmacbook> do you open the editor with gksudo?
<mand0rla> gedit
<mand0rla> I think
<mand0rla> I think I said something that doesn't make sense... ^_^
<mand0rla> I'll follow the webpage I found. Thanks
<mand0rla> Ok notmacbook, I changed my hostname
<mand0rla> thanks
<mand0rla> but I wanted to install ailurus and I couldn't
#lubuntu 2018-04-14
<jk^> may i install and update apps and/or OS while i have apps opened, even if those opened apps are the same ones i'm updating in the same moment?
<jk^> is there in lubuntu a default app to convert video?
<lyn||orian> jk^ yes you can update the same ones. Firefox prompts you to restart when doing this on the same version.
<lyn||orian> jk^ lubuntu does not really have an app to convert video by default
<jk^> what means "on the same version"?
<jk^> lyn||orian
<lyn||orian> oops I meant when you have firefox open and it updates
<jk^> uff :(
<jk^> this issue probably i'll never understand it :(
<jk^> someone tells me the apps need to be closed because updates or istallations might "touch" some of their "running" files
<jk^> but, i don't know which are this files, and which apps they are serving
<jk^> to
<jk^> :(
<jk^> so complicated for me, understand that
<shawn|C2Duo> howdy
<shawn|C2Duo> anyone here know of an FFMpeg AAC Encoder for linux?
<Thedarkb> I'm having a disastrous time trying to get Lubuntu to sleep reliably.
<Thedarkb> It worked perfectly until the last few weeks.
<Thedarkb> I can't pinpoint exactly when it happened either.
<WoLf> Hello everyone, I'm trying to figure out how to make LXTerminal open maximized when using the ctrl-alt-T shortcut.. I have edited lubuntu-rc.xml and it works if I launch terminal from the menu, but it does not have any effect on ctrl-alt-T
<WoLf> I tried searching but all I can find points just at lubuntu-rc
#lubuntu 2018-04-15
<Irritiable|LT> Lubuntu has a default program / setting to enable hardware key for "print screen?"
<Irritiable|LT> I ended up using GNome-screenshot as a band-aid solution. Is their a native or preferred solution?
<egy> Irritiable|LT: by enable you mean take a screenshot ? Lubuntu has `scrot` which takes a full screen on pressing the "PrtSc" button
<Guest61416> Hi there! I'll try lubuntu in an old acer One netbook, but the ISO I've downloaded doesn't makes a bootable USB. Am I doing someting wrong?
#lubuntu 2019-04-08
<guiverc> g'day n-iCe
<creine> Hello! I have a serious problem with the new version of lubuntu since it does not allow me or rather I do not have the option to configure the 3g 4g modem connection can you help me? lubuntu 18.10
<guiverc> creine, i saw an email about that earlier; i've always adjusted mine via ssh/telnet/https-browser; how did you configure yours with previous releases?
<creine> Hello, thanks for replying, well in previous versions it came by default in the network manager I just gave a name to the connection and added the isp, but now the configuration option does not appear, only the following appears. DSL, ETHERNET, INFINITBAND, WIFI, EQUIPMENT, BRIDGE, IP TUNNEL, LINKING, VLAN
<guiverc> creine, my 19.04 has more options inc. mobile.broadband; but a 18.10 box I just booted provides only what you see..
<creine> I can solve it ? Is there any way?
<guiverc> i was looking, but I'm unlikely to be able to help creine (I'm barely awake).
<guiverc> creine, fyi: i'm now thinking the emails weren't from a Lubuntu ML (mailing-list), but spam about wiki edits, you'd have done better by mailing help request on a correct mail listing in my opinion  (I thought it was a ML request, but I'm too tired to notice currently)
<lubot> <lynorian> I hoenstly have no clue how to get 3G or 4G modems working
<guiverc> creine, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<creine> ok i will see it, thanks guiverc
<yahyaa> having an issue with oop, using python, when i call an obj it runs perfectly, when i call it a second time it says obj is un callable, any suggestion would be greatly apreciated???
<apt-ghetto> any stacktrace is also very useful
<teward> stacktrace is useful as well as the example code you're using
<teward> (pastebin if it's large)
<teward> yahyaa: ^
<hugoac> hola
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @hugoac [<hugoac> hola], Hii
<hugoac> how are you lubot
<hugoac> ?
<lubot> <teward001> lubot isn't talking, it's just our relay bot
<lubot> <teward001> the individual who was speaking to you is @The_LoudSpeaker
<lubot> <teward001> just like I am @teward001
<teward> ... though I also exist on IRC ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @hugoac [<hugoac> how are you lubot], I am using it from telegram
<teward> How can we help you?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward [<teward> How can we help you?], +1
<hugoac> i new in these
#lubuntu 2019-04-09
<mavic_> @op
<lubot> Pristinesnowflake was added by: Pristinesnowflake
<won> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<won> lol
<wxl> if you're going to play with the bot, please go elsewhere, thanks
<won> "If"
<won> !ping is a command ....
<won> Sorry.
<won> What the FUCK im doing here :/
<wxl> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<hggdh> too late...
<wxl> sheesh
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> people, a question: i can disable the option of Menu->Show hidden archives
<julientm> hey all
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> I do not want to see that option
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> it's possible?
<x6e69636f> hi guys, I'm installing Lubuntu on a (bit) old laptop, and the "create locale" phase seems pretty long
<x6e69636f> I re-ran it with default english settings, thinking that maybe setting up the system to french might make things a bit more complex
<x6e69636f> but I'm stuck (for now) to 39% again, just want to know if it's normal
<lubot> <teward001> depending on system specs locale generation *can* take some time
<x6e69636f> at* (not to)
<lubot> <teward001> but it's rare that it takes super long
<x6e69636f> ok thanks, I'll wait a bit and see
<lynorian> are you used to faster systems?
<x6e69636f> no, that's the first time I'm installing Lubuntu
<x6e69636f> looks way more suitable than Ubuntu
<x6e69636f> it looks awesome actually, run perfectly from the usb key
<x6e69636f> (I'm not connected to internet, don't know if it can impact locale settings ...)
<x6e69636f> ok it worked ... but it doesn't boot XD
<x6e69636f> must have fucked up the partitions
<x6e69636f> will try again
<x6e69636f> thanks lynorian, see you
<lubot> lcomedeiros was added by: lcomedeiros
<avatar> hello
<avatar> is it possible to emulate right mouse button on touchscreen?
<wxl> oooh i thought i had that figured out but i can't remember
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mantaining it pressed?
<wxl> touchegg was what i use but i bet you libinput supports it now
<wxl> https://wayland.freedesktop.org/libinput/doc/latest/gestures.html#gestures-touchscreens
<wxl> https://github.com/bulletmark/libinput-gestures
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/789915/ubuntu-16-04-multitouch-gestures#837231
<avatar> wxl, Touchscreen gestures are not interpreted by libinput. Rather, any touch point is passed to the caller and any interpretation of gestures is up to the caller or, eventually, the X or Wayland client.
<avatar> touchscreen, no touchpad ;)
#lubuntu 2019-04-10
<linux_> HÄ°
<slim_codec> ola
<slim_codec> #cariri
<mrAnomalyy> what  a boring chat wtf
<mrAnomalyy> doesn't you feel self so old?
<mrAnomalyy> you just sitting here, in irc, in silent
<mrAnomalyy> oof
<mrAnomalyy>  /newfag face
<diogenes_> mrAnomalyy, just wait a few decades and you gonna turn into one of us :)
<wxl> mrAnomalyy: got ban? or you wanna be nice?
<mrAnomalyy> what is ur problem?
<mrAnomalyy> just describe me a sense to sit here in silent
<wxl> you have one chance to be nice. here's your chance. don't screw it up.
<wxl> you can take that discussion to #lubuntu-offtopic. this is a support channel.
<mrAnomalyy> oh, okay. now i got it, sorry
<wxl> go on like that again and you're banned. just be nice.
<wxl> that said, do you actually want something? why did you come to this channel among all the other choices/
<mrAnomalyy> just downloaded Quassel, here was this channel by default
<wxl> yep. as a support channel.
<wxl> that's often what people use irc for. support. beyond that, collaboration/development. and more rarely, general chat. we have three channels for that as shown at https://lubuntu.me/links
<lubuntu> hello
<lubuntu> new to lubuntu
<wxl> hey
<lubuntu> how can i update the apps?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade], Run this in terminal
<Guest29037> okay thanks
<Guest29037> is there any driver manager?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup there is. Look for additional drivers in menu
<Guest29037> cant findit
<Guest29037> im on live usb
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> which version of lubuntu?
<wxl> which version? also i might add most things have the drivers built into the kernel, so there's no need
<Guest29037> lubuntu 18.10
<wxl> (unless you have proprietary devices)
<wxl> did they leave?
<wxl> oh yeah use origin/master
<wxl> ECHAN
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh yeah use origin/master], wrong chat
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Guest29037 [<Guest29037> lubuntu 18.10], ubuntu-drivers list
<leslie> hmm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.10 does'nt have gui, 19.04 has
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> Hello guys does Lubuntu 18.10 receive notifications of new updates ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup I does I guess. @tsimonq2 orwxl confirm please
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no it does not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lcomedeiros [Hello guys does Lubuntu 18.10 receive notifications of new updates ?], nope
<kc2bez> You can check for them though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<kc2bez> ^^ in the terminal.
<wxl> or use muon or discover
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl [sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade], And the Discover icon on the panel also does not?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think it kind of does, but you must open discover
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could open muon, which is lighter than discver
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but there is NO pop-up that tell you taht there are updates unless you run something
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (until now)
<wxl> you can look at discover as sort of the "easy" software-center solution, whereas muon is more complete
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl [sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade], Yes That way I know thank you!
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl [you could open muon, which is lighter than discver], Muon also works well.
<wxl> actually the manual points out an interesting caveat i didn't know: discover doesn't handle non-gui apps
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.1/discover.html
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @wxl [<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/4/4.1/discover.html], OK. I already read this chapter.
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> And for the 19.04 Lubuntu has a prediction if it will receive pop-up on notifications of new updates ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, I'm aiming at 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm working on it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/hmollercl/lubuntu-update-notifier feel fre to test it if tyou want
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> That's good news. It will be very useful for new users to Receive notifications of new updates. Thank you very much!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lcomedeiros [That's good news. It will be very useful for new users to Receive notifications …], are you from brazil or portugal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://t.me/lubuntuemportugues
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> Thank you. I didn't know the Lubuntu Group in English
#lubuntu 2019-04-11
<lubot> H R was added by: H R
<lubot> <H R> Lubuntu can be used for programming
<lubot> <H R> ??
<Eickmeyer> Yes.
<lubot> <H R> Bro does lubuntu has backlight keyboard problem like Ubuntu mate
<Eickmeyer> I have a backlight keyboard and have never had any problems with any flavor of Ubuntu
<lubot> <H R> R u a bot
<Eickmeyer> No.
<Eickmeyer> I'm on the IRC channel.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Here, just got into Telegram.
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> I'm in both places at once.
<lubot> <H R> Ok.... I'm a noob.... 😊
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> No worries. Google is your friend with a lot of stuff if you're trying it the first time.
<lubot> <H R> Thnx for support bro
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> Glad I could help. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What/in which language do you want to program
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubuntu> hello, does lubuntu offer a skype version?
<Guest96294> ???
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> see if there is some skype for linux, if it is, probably will work in any ubuntu falvour
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ur
<krytarik> If they hadn't left after 3 mins already, this one is about right: https://askubuntu.com/questions/7498/how-do-i-install-skype
<Eickmeyer> krytarik: Yeah, I think they're gone.
<carlosd> Someone speaks spanish?
<wxl> try #lubuntu-es
<carlosd> did you guys know why startup disk creator doesn't start?
<wxl> which version of lubuntu?
<carlosd> 18.10 I think, 64bit version
<wxl> how are you starting it?
<carlosd> In system tools, I select startup disk creator
<carlosd> And get stuck in a little windows that says "installing" but nothing happends
<carlosd> Sorry if my english is bad, let me know if you don't understand me
<wxl> i do. bear with me
<wxl> carlosd: looks like this is a known bug.. although previously unknown to me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1629715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629715 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "kde version shows the install popup after a few seconds of launching (without chosing the iso)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<carlosd> It works!, thanks!
<wxl> you applied the patch??? O_O
<wxl> or you used the gtk version? :/
<krytarik> Now we'll never know either! :(
<wxl> just tried it; it works
<wxl> gtk, that is
<wxl> i can also confirm this has been broken since at least xenial. i'd try it out in trusty but it won't install
<linus_> lol
<linus_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linus_> don't rm -rf /
<lynorian> what was that about?
<krytarik> Linus. :P
<kimochixxx> k
<lubot> <H R> What does lubuntu normal installation and minimum installation gives
<guiverc> @H R - are you asking a question?  if so I'm not sure what you are asking.
<guiverc> Lubuntu up to 18.04 LTS give you the Ubuntu base with LXDE (gui) desktop & apps. From 18.10 up you got LXQt instead of LXDE.   Minimal installation also runs a script after install that removes some packages (thus the minimal)
<lubot> <H R> @guiverc [<guiverc> @H R - are you asking a question?  if so I'm not sure what you are ask …], S, I'm asking a question....  … While installing the os.... It's asks for normal installation or minimal installation...  … .. … And my question is..  … What features and apps does normal installation gives?  … And  … What features and app does
<lubot> minimal installation gives?
<lubot> <H R> @guiverc [<guiverc> Lubuntu up to 18.04 LTS give you the Ubuntu base with LXDE (gui) deskt …], Thnx bro
<guiverc> @H R, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall refers to minimal install, however it's old.  lubuntu.me is the best pace to go, if you look at https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/  (18.10)  you see "Calamares [installer] .. lacks features such as the minimal install"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Quick! how do I change the keyboard layout in lubuntu 18.04?
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl [are you from brazil or portugal?], Sorry! Just Now I've read that message. I'm from Brazil.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jaja, it was so you know that there is a lubuntu group in português
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is one in spanish to, (actually 2, one official and one offtopic)
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl [jaja, it was so you know that there is a lubuntu group in português], Okay. I already joined the Lubuntu Group in Portuguese, thank you.
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> Is This program you are working on to receive notifications of Updates? What about these notifications appearing on the Lubuntu panel ?
<lubot> <H R> Ubuntu file system is confusing
<lubot> <H R> Can't find the installation path for jdk 12
<lubot> <H R> Netbeans 11 doesn't recognise jdk12 by itself
<lubot> <H R> What to ri
<lubot> <H R> What to do
<apt-ghetto> What shows `java -version`?
<lubot> <H R> 12.p
<lubot> <H R> 12.0
<apt-ghetto> I am quite sure, that the output is different
<lubot> <H R> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> I am quite sure, that the output is different], ????
<lubot> <H R> I just downloaded Netbeans 11 from snap store
<lubot> <H R> When I tried to open... Nothing happened...  … And I tried to open through terminal... It shows that jvm not found
<apt-ghetto> Did you install java?
<lubot> <H R> I'm bit confused...  … Is jdk and java are same?
<apt-ghetto> Java is the language
<apt-ghetto> java programs run in the java virtual machine (jvm)
<apt-ghetto> jdk is the java development kit, to develop java programs
<lubot> <H R> I installed jdk
<apt-ghetto> Please show `update-alternatives --list java` and `update-alternatives --list javac`
<lubot> <H R> Now
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl The Lubuntu Brazil Group Was created here in Brazil. Follow the link. Lubuntu Brasil … Grupo não oficial do Lubuntu - BR … https://t.me/lubuntubrasil
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lcomedeiros [@HMollerCl The Lubuntu Brazil Group Was created here in Brazil. Follow the link. …], We already have one :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntuemportugues
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would encourage you to talk to @JyotiGomes about merging and working together
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I appreciate your enthusiasm though, @lcomedeiros!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lcomedeiros [@HMollerCl The Lubuntu Brazil Group Was created here in Brazil. Follow the link. …], Wait, this is Brazil vs generally Portuguese
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I see!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would still encourage you both to work together though :)
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @tsimonq2 That Would be a great idea, but I'm not the creator of the Group.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohh, who is?
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> Name is @JoseMarcosGarcía
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> I have been a user of Ubuntu since version 14.10. And User Lubuntu since 17.10
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> I Tested Lubuntu Next with LXQt and now Lubuntu 18.10, and it's working fine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lcomedeiros [Name is @JoseMarcosGarcía], Could you please reach out to them?
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> How would I do that ?
<lubot> <lcomedeiros> @HMollerCl He is in the Group Lubuntu Brasil.
#lubuntu 2019-04-12
<jafethvargas> help plez
<jafethvargas> discover software center wont download nothing, its stuck at 0% and because of that, i cant close the app. what a buggy distro that is lubuntu 18.10, im better off installing mint mate :/
<jafethvargas> anyone help?
<jafethvargas> :v
<jafethvargas> lol lubuntu is shit guys better off on mint xfce
<jafethvargas> hahahahahaha
<jafethvargas> pentium 4 niggas GG
<jafethvargas> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 0 MODS
<jafethvargas> NO FUCKS GIVEN
<jafethvargas> HAHAHAHAHHAHA
<jafethvargas> HAHAHAHHAHA
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> hello
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I was wondering, I have Lubuntu installed in dual boot with Win10. also, i have an internal hdd i use for data and I need it for both win and linux
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> but after each startup in lubuntu I need to mount it manually
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> how do I automatize it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Which version of lubuntu you are using?
<diogenes_> AlFXLogic, use gnome-disk-utility << awesome tool where you can set which drive to automount
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @The_LoudSpeaker [Which version of lubuntu you are using?], 18.04
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I think I figured that out, say no more, I will do some test myself
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> thanks!
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @AlFXLogic [how do I make it automatic?], Or just add it to /etc/fastballs
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> If your comfortable in the terminal that is...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @tsimonq2 [I would encourage you to talk to @JyotiGomes about merging and working together], 👍🏻
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> any clues?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I can't find much documentation
<apt-ghetto> About?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> about gnome disk utility
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Select drives on the hard disk which you want to mount. Click on options under the partition table. Select edit mount options.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You will figure out rest.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will send a image in some time if you need.
<lubot> <teward001> @AlFXLogic [<reply to image>], because unless you give it an actual name that's the UUID of the partition being mounted, and by default it will use the name/label of the partition and when one doesn't exist it falls back to UUID
<teward> that's less GNOME Disk Utility and more just how the system under the hood would mount things
<apt-ghetto> @tsimonq2 Could you fix Lugito also here?
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I would expect this to be mounted at … /media/<user>/<partition name>
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> not on … /mnt/<UUID>
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @AlFXLogic [not on … /mnt/<UUID>], Then just change it to what you want!
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> @The_LoudSpeaker [Then just change it to what you want!], of course but my point is, why is the default behavior like this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! For that I think wxl and others here will be able to tell.
<lubot> <teward001> or it's a question for GNOME
<wxl> which what?
<teward> wxl: default mountpoints in GNOME Disk Utility for where to mount a drive/partition to
<wxl> uhhhhhhh
<wxl> is there such a thing?
<teward> wxl: you need to scroll up :P
<teward> and also
<teward> the bot doesn't relay screenshots anymore
<wxl> yeah well make me and simon a task on that one
<teward> *assigns it to wxl with "SPITE" on it*
<wxl> don't blame me
<wxl> i didn't restore the bot
<teward> *blames you anyways*
<teward> :P
<wxl> if i remember correctly i'm the one that configured it to have that behavior
<wxl> so if anything, i'm to blame to setting expectations so high XD
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> thanks folks, I made it work
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> I will test if everything works as expected and let you know
<wxl> oh and just when i mounted in 18.04 to /media/lubuntu/UUID
<wxl> and what teward said about it before is true.. if there's a problem, it would likely be a gvfs problem
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @AlFXLogic [I would expect this to be mounted at … /media/<user>/<partition name>], Sometimes I find it under /run/media/<user>/<partition name>
<lubot> <AlFXLogic> But why?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> My guess would be a setting in the udev automount config (I say guess because I've never dug into the topic)
<spader5> Hi! I just booted Lubuntu 18.10, and I'm trying to connect to a hidden wifi ssid. Google stubbornly insists that I want to know how to do this on ubuntu, which is not the same at all. The hardware itself is fine, I can see other access points when I click the connection button next to the clock. I just don't know where the option to connect to a hidden SSID is.
<diogenes_> spader5, try: nm-applet or nm-connection-editor
<spader5> Chicken and egg, unfortunately. to run either of those it wants me to connect and then install network-manager-gnome
<spader5> Okay, in lubuntu 16.04.3, I can click what appears to be the same icon next to the clock, and in the menu that comes up, "Connect to Hidden Wi-Fi Network..." which works perfectly. Why was that removed in Cosmic?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> network-manager-gnome is more complete.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but is gtk and consumes more resources in lxqt that nm-tray which is qt
<spader5> Gotcha. So I guess the questions would be "Why is there no option to connect to hidden wifi in nm-tray, and where was the option moved to/what is the procedure in Cosmic?"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.04 is gtk and has network-manager-gnome which is complete
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.10 is qt and has nm-tray which lacks some features
<spader5> Gotcha. So if not through nm-tray, how do I connect to a hidden ssid on cosmic?
<rizwan__> hey all
<rizwan__> im relatively new to lubuntu
<rizwan__> and it has annoyed me so much im looking at another distro lol
<rizwan__> have any of you found that it just doesn't do certain things it should? For instance, I have problems saving LibreOffice word docs
<rizwan__> I can't download more than one thing at once
<wxl> nope don't have those problems
<wxl> since both saving and downloading involve disk usage it's certainly possible you have a failing disk. lubuntu is pretty great but it can't fix broken.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @rizwan__ [<rizwan__> have any of you found that it just doesn't do certain things it shoul …], what kind of problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @spader5 [<spader5> Gotcha. So if not through nm-tray, how do I connect to a hidden ssid o …], network-manager-gnome
<rizwan__> lubot: so for instance, I cant save over .doc files with LibreOffice, and I cant download more than one thing at once.
<wxl> rizwan__: since both saving and downloading involve disk usage it's certainly possible you have a failing disk. lubuntu is pretty great but it can't fix broken.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @rizwan__ [<rizwan__> lubot: so for instance, I cant save over .doc files with LibreOffice, …], You can.
<kat_> hi guys?
<kat_> hi, guys
<rizwan__> hi kat?
<rizwan__> hi kat
<rizwan__> :p
<kat_> IDENTIFY Kat1 mountain
<kat_> oh, ha I do not know how to use this irc very well. Sorry.
<wxl> oh boy go change your password
<kat_> what do you mean wxl?
<wxl> is that not your password? >>>> IDENTIFY Kat1 mountain
<lynorian> kat_:  you put your password in the channel
<kat_> ummm I don't know what i'm doing or what i just did? mountain is really nothing anywhere i think
<wxl> let's hope so XD
<kat_> ya that's dumb it's not a password
<kat_> i thought i was making a password for Quassel irc, but not. ha
<diogenes_> kat_, run: /msg NickServ identify <yourpassword>
<kat_> it said invalid password for NotKat
<diogenes_> then it means exactly what it says
<kat_> ok so do you guys know how to make google chrome the default browser on Lubuntu 18.10?
<spader5> So... no way to connect to a hidden ssid on cosmic except to install network-manager-gnome? Like I said, chicken and egg. I need to install network-manager-gnome to connect to the internet, and I have to connect to the internet to install network-manager-gnome. I'm okay with editing config files, I'm just not familiar with Cosmic. I had a peek at /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and it's also completely different.
<kat_> Does anyone know how to make Google Chrome the default browser?
<kat_> i've tried a few things i found online, but they're not working for Lubuntu 18.10.
<kat_> anybody here?
<greenvan> am I wrong in thinking lubuntu 18.10 does not have a swap file?
<greenvan> seems the default install did not create one
<greenvan> I was just wondering why
#lubuntu 2019-04-13
<fishcooker> how to access the location of this mtp://[usb:003,015]/SanDisk SD card on terminal?
<wxl> fishcooker: i assume it's mounted?
<wxl> actually wait if you're looking ta it in pcmanfm, you should just be able to open in terminal
<fishcooker> wxl: checking...
<hoplaz> what can I do with this?
<wxl> you mean quassel?
<hoplaz> Yes, I am new to this. Messgager or mail, chat?
<wxl> it uses the internet relay chat protocol
<wxl> we set up our support channel in there as a default, so that's what you're on right now
<hoplaz> You mean Lubuntu support?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you're currently connected to the freenode server which hosts tons of other projects
<hoplaz> People working on 18.10 version or newer?
<wxl> 19.04 is coming out shortly.. we're on the home stretch
<hoplaz> I am going to install it and try it
<wxl> don't forget to file any bugs if you find any!
<hoplaz> Actually I am struggling with Vulkan installation for Intel/AMD 7600M env. Is there somebody who can help me?
<wxl> hoplaz: that's likely not specific to lubuntu. i've never bothered with vulkan. you might want to check with the ubuntu channel. type /join #ubuntu
<hoplaz> thanks anyway
<lubuntu> hi there
<wxl> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hola
<wxl> can't see your quote
<wxl> oops
<kc2bez> ECHAN
#lubuntu 2019-04-14
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Hey.. does Lubuntu have a Minimal Install feature?
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Yet?*
<lubot> <kc2bez> No. Not in anything 18.10 or >
<NightDweller> Wallpaper changes to default with every restart on my lubuntu 18.10
<haassaan> hello
<haassaan> anyone there
<haassaan> i am new to irc chat
<krytarik> haassaan: Hello.  Welcome to the Lubuntu support channel!
<haassaan> thank you
<taunix_> meine maus will meine maus für ihr leeres regalfach :/
<taunix_> äh, also meine nixe will meine maus :>
<apt-ghetto> Bitte nutze hier Englisch, aber wahrscheinlich bist du sowieso im falschen Channel?
<taunix_> oh, sorry, wrong channel :D
#lubuntu 2020-04-06
<pepe> me ayudais en español por favor?
<Guest6079> buenos 'dias, me ayudais en español
<kc2bez> !es
<ubottu> En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest6079> gracias
<kc2bez> de nada
<lubot> <rs2009> !es
<lubot> <rs2009> ??
<lubot> <rs2009> Ah
<kc2bez> You won't be able to trigger the bot from telegram
<lubot> <rs2009> Yup, I realized
<lubot> <rs2009> Am logging into IRC now
<lubot> <rs2009> What was the channel name?
<kc2bez> #lubuntu
<lubot> <rs2009> Ah
<lubot> <rs2009> I thought it was #lubuntu-support
<lubot> <rs2009> No wonder it wasn't working
<lubot> <rs2009> Have connected
<kc2bez> lubuntu.me/links
<rs2009> By the way, I'm continuing LXDE in my own distro
<lubot> Kernelxqt was added by: Kernelxqt
<lubot> <Kernelxqt> Hello everyone. If I install the ISO Daily Build 20.04 will go directly to 20.04 LTS ?
<Mainframe1986> Hi .. If I install the daily build 20.04 ... then will I have to reinstall the LTS or will it automatically update to LTS?
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, it will be the normal 20.04
<Mainframe1986> then it will switch to LTS.  ok.  Thanks
<izder456> will the 20.04 release feature lxqt or lxde?
<lubot> <aptghetto> LXQt
<lubot> <rs2009> why not create a version for netbooks?
<lubot> <rs2009> featuring lxde
<gridLok> Anyone with SFML and c++ experience that would be willing to answer a few questions?
<lubot> <aptghetto> This is the support channel of Lubuntu, not SFML
<gridLok> I know that... Just trying to spice things up a bit.
<izder456> i just feel that lxqt can be too demanding for some machines
<izder456> I like the interface and all but there should be a respin of it like how fedora does it
<izder456> idk just an idea
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, feelings are feelings. Not much, that we can do about the feelings of different people.
<izder456> Yeah i hear ya
<izder456> It's probably alot of work to change destop environment and update the packages to support it
<lubot> <aptghetto> The development of LXDE is practically dead. And it is based on GTK2
<izder456> Oh i didn't know that
<izder456> Is that why it was switched
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/
<v_lens> Hi everyone !! I was asking yesterday about installing ubuntu.My girls laptop's drive cannot create a partition sized more than 18 gb . So i have decided to install lubuntu . Does lubuntu gets installed the same way as ubuntu ?
<lubot> <teward001> more or less, yes.
<lubot> <teward001> but 18GB is *very* small so it probably won't be able to hold much after the GUI is installed
<v_lens> I saw somewhere that it need 2 gb or more
<v_lens> not accurate ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is about 4.8 or so just to get the system installed.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 2 Gb will hold the live iso but that is it.
<v_lens> i see... Do i have to make a partition , or just select the first option it sais something about install lubuntu side by side windows
<v_lens> what do you think ?
<lubot> <teward001> erm
<lubot> <teward001> 18GB - is that what's NOT used by Windows?
<lubot> <teward001> if so then yes
<lubot> <teward001> otherwise, you've got something else going on
<v_lens> got it ... I have to make a partition then . So i have just to install it on that 18 gb partition and thats it ? Cause i watched a video that sais i have to repartition the partition  to a swap thing ,i dont know...
<lubot> <teward001> don't trust videos
<v_lens> thats why i got here ! Cant be any better place for lubuntu ! So ... just one partition and let it installed in that ?
<alkisg> v_lens: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This will show the partition information
<v_lens> thanks
<lubot> <teward001> oh hey you're alive alkisg i need to torture yo ufor something separately
<teward> alkisg: see PM
<grinrause> Hi,
<grinrause> Thanks for the great work.
<grinrause> I just came here to say that I'm using lubuntu 20.04 and its great,
<grinrause> The only thing i found that is no 100% is SNAPD and its APPS,
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @grinrause [<grinrause> The only thing i found that is no 100% is SNAPD and its APPS,], Do you mean it is not 100% snap packages?
<lubot> <Kernelxqt> @aptghetto [LXQt], Aesthetically it is Top 😍
<lubot> <tbs61> at 20.04 lts, will lubuntu continue supporting 32 bit?
<lubot> <kc2bez> 18.04 is the only option for 32 bit support.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @rs2009 [why not create a version for netbooks?], I have Netbooks with lubuntu 19.10, the only problem is if it has 32bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> to free some ram you can disable autosart of lxqt-runner qlipper and if you don't print printer-applet
#lubuntu 2020-04-07
<allen> dsfsd
<allen> test
<alkisg> Test successful :)
<lubot> <rs2009> @HMollerCl [I have Netbooks with lubuntu 19.10, the only problem is if it has 32bit], I don't have one
<lubot> <rs2009> but there are some systems which are underpowered
<lubot> <rs2009> like 1gb ram and 8gb storage
<lubot> <rs2009> or even lesser
<lubot> <rs2009> In such cases, LXDE will be much better
<nmzm> Hello everyone :) Can't remember, is "Dialog" pre-installed in Lubuntu?
<eni> what is the DM for lubuntu ?
<guiverc> eni, lubuntu uses openbox
<guiverc> eni, you didn't say which release (as far as login/dm)
<eni> 19.10
<eni> login/dm indeed
<guiverc> sddm
<eni> i cannot get back the old login page i had
<eni> after some upgrade
<eni> you have any idea what package do I need and how to restore the login ?
<eni> or what repo is it in at least since apt is not returning anything atm
<guiverc> lubuntu since 18.10 has defaulted to `sddm`; `sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm` is what I'd likely try first (if you have more than one installed; I woudl expect it to ask which you want to use
<guiverc> i just tried on my box, it asked me if I want to stick with `sddm` or switch to gdm3 or lightdm
<eni> > sddm is broken or not fully installed
<eni> this is what i get
<guiverc> `sudo apt -f install` (please pastebinit if you've multiple lines)
<eni> i had to go to gdm3 but I dont like it and wanna go back to sddm actually
<eni> 0 upgraded; 0 installed; 0 to remove etc.
<eni> can i remove it and install it again
<guiverc> I would try `sudo apt install --reinstall sddm` first but I was expecting you to pastebin error messages
<eni> no installation candidate
<eni> guiverc apt -f install gave 0 errors
<guiverc> I would start with `sudo apt update` and look to ensure output from that command looks normal (normal repos found, what mirror are you using, is it up-to-date etc)
<eni> ok wait im coming in from the other box where the error is
<eni> brb
<eni2> png
<eni2> good
<eni2> https://pastebin.com/zb99CcHg <- sources.list
<eni2> all packages are up to date
<eni2> do I even have the rght sources ?
<eni2> I might have edited by hand at one point
<eni2> are lubuntu and ubuntu repos different ?
<guiverc> give me a few mins
<guiverc> no, lubuntu uses ubuntu repos
<eni2> ok, I have the 19.10 eony offical ubuntu repos generated by do-release-upgrade
<eni2> eoan
<guiverc> it looks strange (unofficial); plus I don't see 'universe'; why it cannot find sddm
<eni> im adding universe and multiverse, will update and search again
<guiverc> eony? means??   'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan-updates main restricted'  (main is ubuntu software, community flavors are all found in universe; all flavors)
<eni> ok thnx
<eni> i am upgrading
<guiverc> :)
<eni> downloading sddm
<eni> will remove gdm3 after that
<eni> update, upgrade, reboot, and will let you know how it goes
<eni> guiverc all good thank you
<guiverc> eni, please, and you're most welcome
<guiverc> s/please/pleased
<BananaManCJ> My Chrome apps have no icons, how would I fix that
<a1a2a3a4a78a5> "start job is running..." this appears every time i boot my lubuntu 16.4. and i have to wait 90seconds for os to start. How can i fix this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @BananaManCJ [<BananaManCJ> My Chrome apps have no icons, how would I fix that], Edit the .desktop file of the app to point the icon field (add if doesn't exist) to your desired icon.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I usually keep my custom icons in ~/.icons and edit the file to point to them.
#lubuntu 2020-04-08
<kernelxqt> Hello. How do I set up dark mode? the programs remain white. I'm on 20.04
<Guest92690> ?
<Guest92690> hello everyone
<diogenes_> hello
<wabo> hi, I need some help with my headset. Im testing the mic on audacity and pulse audio. After several tries I can record on audacity but the mic volume seems to be a little too low. Also pulse audio doesnt detect any application recording audio
<wabo> On pulse audio / input devices, I see the headset and the volume is on 89% but its grayed out, I cant move it
<wabo> I managed to turn it up all the way but its still low
<wabo> dead?
<wxl> hopefully you're not
<kc2bez> wabo: which version of Lubuntu are you using?
<kc2bez> wabo: what type of headset do you have?
<christian_> ciao
<christian_> !list
<ubottu> christian_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lubot> <Kernelxqt> You know why windows don't go dark mode on 20.04?
<wxl> @Kernelxqt i suspect this will be helpful https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lxqt-apps-do-not-respect-chosen-theme/612/5
<santimir[m]> With some help, now the system I'm running changes the wallpaper automatically when logging in
<santimir[m]> did this by creating a .desktop file under /etc/xdg/autostart
<santimir[m]> that runs a shell script, and pcmanfm-qt changes the wallpaper.
<santimir[m]> Is it possible to do it user scoped? I've tried copying the file wallpaper.desktop under ~/.config/autostart and it just doesnt work
<santimir[m]> (unless manually running xdg-autostart)
<santimir[m]>  * did this by creating a .desktop file under /etc/xdg/autostart (as stated on /etc/sddm.conf
<akem> There is that tool called Variety which does that too.
<akem> You don't have to edit anything or do any console manipulations.
<santimir[m]> thanks, I know, but I'm trying to learn and there should be some directory to place user-scoped startup scripts, aint it?
<santimir[m]>  * thanks, I know, but I'm trying to learn and there should be some directory to place user-scoped autostart scripts, aint it?
<wabo> kc2bez, its working fine now, thank you
<wabo> maybe it was just an audacity issue
<kc2bez> wabo: You are welcome, I am glad it worked out.
<wabo> im not getting sound on audio calls on firefox and chromium but elsewhere like skype seems to be fine
<wabo> what could be the issue?
<wabo> it was working just a moment ago
<wabo> i changed the usb port of the headset and it got fixed , weird
<wxl> sounds like hardware issues. they happen
<lubot> Scary_Hallo was added by: Scary_Hallo
#lubuntu 2020-04-09
<cassiano> hey there, hope everyone's doing well out there!
<linux> e a eeeee
<linux> tem alguem aordado?
<linux> 03543213555
<linux> 65648454684984545f546873330
<linux> 00215422258444556
<linux> pronto
<yonaikerlol> Hello
<yonaikerlol> Hi guys
<lubot> <tbs61> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste!
<yonaikerlol> lubot Hi, how you are?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not lubot.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lubot is the bridge between telegram channel and this irc channel
<santimir[m]> yep
<lubot> hoosainmadhi was added by: hoosainmadhi
<mat_cz> hello again!
<kernelxqt> Hi .. will the dark mode be released on 20.04 in the LTS version?
<kernelxqt> Hi .. will the dark mode be released on 20.04 in the LTS version?
<mat_cz> so, I've made a little research about sound in chromebook
<mat_cz> and i found that: in Widnows10 it works, on chromeos as well
<mat_cz> so mine coclusion; drivers ar shi**y
<mat_cz> is it posible to found drivers in chromeos and use them at lubuntu?
<wxl> kernelxqt: did you looko at the link i sent?
<wxl> mat_cz: depends. find out what the drivers are and how they differ.
<mat_cz> wxl: i found that at kernel 5.6 should be good, so ill try quick kernel compilation and we will see what happends
<mat_cz> wxl: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.6-Sound
<wxl> !info src:linux focal
<ubottu> Package srclinux does not exist in focal
<wxl> oh don't be a poop ubottu
<wxl> yeah focal is on 5.4
<wxl> so there's going to be some waiting
<wxl> or
<mat_cz> wxl: why if i can compile?
<wxl> well you can do that but it's not going to upgrade itself
<wxl> nor mind security issues
<wxl> and i hate to tell you this but kernel security bugs are perhaps more common than you might think
<wxl> that said, there is a ppa
<wxl> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<wxl> they're unsupported, but they're more supported than compiling yourself
<mat_cz> wxl: i know, but if it will work then ill wait for "official" precomplied kernel
<wxl> so rather than compiling i'd just grab one of those ppa builds i just linked you
<mat_cz> there is 5.6.3, ill try
<mat_cz> thanks
<lubot> <teward001> you should keep in mind that 'official' kernels will take a long while for 20.04 - probably to 20.04.1 before those 5.6.x kernels or later're available :P  Until then you'll have to use the mainline builds (which are not officially supported)
<mat_cz> teward001: i will live with that
<mat_cz> ;)
<wxl> or you know you could just arch linux and live on the edge XD
<wxl> there's an "openbox edition" of anarchy linux huh
<mat_cz> wxl: im in middle installing kernels
<mat_cz> kernel*
<mat_cz> hahaha!
<mat_cz> it owrks
<mat_cz> still not so loudly but works
<mat_cz> so! is it possible to somehow implement new driver in older kernel?
<wxl> possibly but that's a faaaaaaaaaar more complicated matter
<wxl> so here's what i would do:
<wxl> git clone the kernel at 5.6.3
<wxl> git clone the kernel at whatever version you had before
<wxl> create a diff between the two specifically for the driver
<wxl> apply the diff to the older kernel
<wxl> if it applies cleanly, then compile
<wxl> if it works, there you go
<wxl> if it doesn't apply cleanly or doesn't compile, you're going to have to do research on what other supporting changes it needs to function properly
<wxl> the total number of changes across the entirety of the kernel will be vast
<wxl> so if that's the situation you end up in, it will not be happy fun times
<mat_cz> wxl: could you please tell me how to make only "specific driver" patch?
<wxl> mat_cz: generally speaking the driver will consist of the actual code (*.c) and headers (*.h). you'd need to make a diff for those specific files
<wxl> so that means you'll have to figure out the name of the driver, where it exists in the kernel tree, etc.
<wxl> any way you cut it, it's not happy fun times XD
<mat_cz> as i read its intel sound driver
<_BIGSHOT_> is lubuntu.net safe?
<_BIGSHOT_> i am downloading lubuntu from that website
<apt-ghetto> lubuntu.net is not related to Lubuntu
<apt-ghetto> Please use lubuntu.me for the downloads
<lubot> <teward001> _BIGSHOT_ lubuntu.net is not affiliated with Lubuntu and is not safe to use, only download from lubuntu.me
<mat_cz> can you suggest some good ebook reader? mobi, epub, pdf
<mat_cz> and not too 'heavy' for chromebook
<wxl> okular
<wxl> or there are a bunch of command line utilities for working for the various formats that you could use to just convert them into text and then that's super easy to deal with.
<mat_cz> wxl: generally chromebook with lubuntu will go to my mother, as easy-to-use laptop
<mat_cz> and my mother isnt hightech geek
<mat_cz> you know, double click at this icon to lunch internet :\
<wxl> well i'm not sure what "too heavy for chromebook" means either
<izder456> you'd have to overwrite the bios so you wouldn't have to press ctrl+d everytime it boots
<izder456> sorry, ctrl+l
<izder456> for legacy boot
<izder456> arch linux has a good wiki topic on this also gallium os is designed for chromebook's hardware
<izder456> id reccomend that for a chromebook instead of lubuntu
<mat_cz> izder456: and you are right!
<mat_cz> at lubuntu sound still wont work with even new kernel
<mat_cz> is it possible to have for example default lxde, but connect via vnc to some other WM? simultaneously running?
<wxl> there's likely some way to do it
<wxl> i know with nomachine you can create new sessions rather than reusing old sessions, so you could have a session for your other thingy
<wxl> of course you have a chromebook sooooooooooo that's gonna be a bit heavy
<mat_cz> wxl: yuo are funny guy :)
<mat_cz> wxl: its just couriosity
<wxl> mat_cz: thanks, i'll be here all week
<mat_cz> ex. lxde & dwm
<mat_cz> it shouldnt by sooooo heavy
<wxl> only one way to find out
#lubuntu 2020-04-10
<adminka-xu12> how to join to #ubuntu
<adminka-xu12>  i registered to #ubuntu before, why i am in ubuntu-unregged no
<adminka-xu12> now
<alperz> hi. is this a support channel or developer's channel?
<lubot> <rs2009> This is a Support Channel
<upupbb-user1> daar
<lubot> totallynotavirus was added by: totallynotavirus
<htodd> is lubuntu still dropping 32-bit support?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, every flavor of Ubuntu has dropped 32 bit.
<htodd> time to choose a different distro for my old HW, I guess
<htodd> but I don't believe every flavor has
<htodd> Ubuntu has 32-bit support
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can still use 18.04 which will be supported by Lubuntu until next year.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I believe straight Debian maintains 32bit support. I know Arch/Manjaro do as well for when 18.04 is no longer secured.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think they left the channel @TheLimeRunner
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> Welp, it's here for anyone else who might need it 😂
<lubot> <kc2bez> 👍
<wab0> hi, how do I turn on automatic updates?
#lubuntu 2020-04-11
<wxl> wab0: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<wab0> thank
<wxl> is welc the appropriate reply to that?
<krytarik> I think that'd be "welco"
<wxl> right. the whole you/me thing.
 * ball writes Lubuntu 19.10 to a USB flash stick.
<ball> Can I use British English with a US keyboard layout?
<guiverc> ball, as an Aussie, I think that's what I do without thinking
<ball> Ah poop.  It installed but won't boot.
<ball> Such a waste.
<ball> Alright, let's see whether it wrote a GPT or MBR on the disk.
<Zagon> Hola a todos.
<ball> Hello Zagon
<Zagon> I am testing lubuntu with lxqt
<Zagon> I am very surprised at the performance I have now on my computer
<ball> I would be testing it if I could get the thing to boot.
<ball> Oh wait, I just thought of something to try.
<ball> It'll take a few hours though.
<Zagon> I am honestly a fan of openbox, but lxqt simplifies everything and without losing performance in the least. impressed, very light and visually beautiful. thanks lubuntu and lxqt.
<lubot> alginarslan was added by: alginarslan
<lubot> <tbs61> hello, how to know if i should use legacy or uefi installation?
<snnordquist> So...I managed to have some arbitrary things happen to an lxle system based on encrypted btrfs due to not installing new video drivers to match up with a 5.5 kernel. Is there a way to track what the filesystem changes were? So far it's benign enough that I just can't start Xorg or a network card...
<guiverc> snnordquist, this room supports Lubuntu systems only, LXLE is not Lubuntu
<guiverc> @tbs61, I like legacy because I know understand it better, but I've read some prefer UEFI seeing it as more secure; but I'm no expert sorry
<snnordquist> The videocard overheated and now there are error -110 when IDing some USB devices suggesting ....it's not? Oh.  Ah...what's the L for? Lugetherness?
<guiverc> snnordquist, our desktop is LXQt, but the first L means..
<guiverc> One benefit of using an official Ubuntu flavor, or Ubuntu itself is it's support options, you chose LXLE, so use it's support options.
<lubot> <tbs61> @guiverc actually i tried to ask how can we know if our pc can use uefi or legacy
<guiverc> sorry @tbs61, that's not how i understood it. on booting up Lubuntu ISOs I can tell by the appearance (the `grub` screen looks different on BIOS machines to when booted on UEFI, but that can vary on release..  If an OS is already installed, I'd look for a UEFI boot section, but sorry I'm no expert
<snnordquist> Lavergne, as far as I can tell.  If I can drop into a UEfI discussion, it's a matter of which ROM varietals are extant. If you write a libreboot that adds the other kind, you just changed the answer.
<lubot> <tbs61> @guiverc [<guiverc> sorry @tbs61, that's not how i understood it. on booting up Lubuntu IS …], it s okay really, thanks for answer ^^
<snnordquist> Happy answers, all! (Bye!)
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tbs61 [@guiverc actually i tried to ask how can we know if our pc can use uefi or legac …], With `sudo dmidecode -t 0` you can check this. If you find "UEFI is supported", than your firmware is an UEFI. If you see "BIOS boot specification is supported", then your firmware can boot systems installed in BIOS mode.
<lubot> <tbs61> @aptghetto [With sudo dmidecode -t 0 you can check this. If you find "UEFI is supported", th …], what a nice tool, thanks^^
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> how to kill xscreensaver when playing the youtube
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> ?
<TechPup> hello
<TechPup> guys can you help me with something?
<x4-> hey
<x4-> what u need
<guiverc> TechPup, best if you outline your problem (try and keep to a single line) and people will respond if they can
<TechPup> i want to make a DIY backpack out of jeans
<TechPup> but is hard to cut them
<TechPup> what to do?
<guiverc> TechPup, how does that relate to Lubuntu Support?
<TechPup> it dosent
<guiverc> This is a Lubuntu support room, please stay on-topic.
<TechPup> ok
<TechPup> can you guys send me the rules?
<TechPup> of this channel
<guiverc> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TechPup> it dosent say rules
<TechPup> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<guiverc> Topic is Lubuntu Support; ie. all discussion should relate to Lubuntu support; you can use #lubuntu-offtopic for other things
<TechPup> thanks
<TechPup> errr guys what linux based OS can i install to my PC?
<guiverc> what type of PC is it?  do you know it's architecture (ie. x86 or 32bit, or amd64 or 64-bit intel/amd)
<TechPup> i will send specs
<TechPup> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Unknown Distro • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz (1,87GHz) • Memory: 968,8 MiB Total (874,5 MiB Free) • Storage: 6,6 GB / 13,3 GB (6,7 GB Free) • VGA: 8086:2592 @ 8086:2590 • Uptime: 2d 0h 36m 52s
<guiverc> Lubuntu 18.04 LTS
<TechPup> oh ok
<TechPup> i need to go to other channel
<guiverc> I have an old thinkpad t43; similiar specs (pent m, 1.5gb though) and it runs 18.04; it won't run 19.10 or later though as pentium m is x86 only
<TechPup> Btw can i install ubuntu?
<guiverc> I wouldn't recommend Ubuntu on a pentium M; I sure wouldn't run it myself (expect it to be slow; better to run a lighter os that is less painful to use as responds faster)
<TechPup> oh
<TechPup> i will search the World Wide Web
<guiverc> I think 16.04 would run (I'd still not do it though), as I'd opt for 18.04 in Lubuntu/LXDE as I do on mine
<TechPup>  i am back
<TechPup> yo
<TechPup> hey
<santimir[m]> i've compiled lubuntu manual on pdf. Is it ok to share it on my github? I think it's useful for newbies and it's not out there
<santimir[m]> i wouldn't mind to upload it anywhere else
<wxl> we're working on making it available offline santimir[m]
<santimir[m]> do you know when would it be out there approximately?
<wxl> no
<wxl> @lynorian ^
<Meekrat> !list
<ubottu> Meekrat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<krabador> Meekrat, for warez, ask finsternis
#lubuntu 2020-04-12
<lubot> <lynorian> I find that the thing is with a pdf of the manual is that the outline to the left is not working at all
<lubot> <lynorian> I can make a pdf version but the chapter nubmers are also kind of broken
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. I didn't know we had ^ this capability in our channel.
<snoop_> ciao a tutti e buona pasqua
<snoop_> Happy easter
<Halcyforn> hello
<triplenull> Hello o/
<Halcyforn> how this system work on older laptops i have old hp pavilion 9500 with athlon x2 and geoforce 7150m
<Halcyforn> and how much space need
<Halcyforn> 2 gb ram i have
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! @Halcyforn Lubuntu runs pretty welll in the specs you have.
<The_LoudSpeaker> for space even 15gb is also enough.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, @guiverc I have a problem with ubuntu 19.10, The wifi disconects after sometime if the system is locked. It doesn't connect back even after logging back in untill I restart the system.. Is this a known bug?
<Halcyforn> i remeber this bug but on mint i must change wifi program
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> A friend is facing it.
<Halcyforn> did he try change program to wifi probably manager have a problem with card
<lubot> <kc2bez> You could try in #ubuntu
<Halcyforn> or reinstall it
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't had the issue in Lubuntu
<Halcyforn> i have this issue but on linux mint 10.1 :D
<The_LoudSpeaker> I tried in #ubuntu
<The_LoudSpeaker> just filed a bug report too
<The_LoudSpeaker> lets see
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm3/+bug/1872308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1872308 in gdm3 (Ubuntu) "wifi gets automatically disabled when screen is locked and can be enabled once reeboted" [Undecided,New]
<Halcyforn> i have question about lubunntu how in this system look change language, i need 2 languages in system polish and russian/ukrainian
<danny58> hi, sorry to bother you. I know it's April when a new Lubuntu is released. what's the exact date?
<kc2bez> danny58: On or near April 23. Delays can happen sometimes. For more information https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<danny58> thank you! :)
<kc2bez> You are welcome :)
<triplenull> The iso tracker is showing the live session test script as not completed for yesterday's focal daily image. Is it still useful if I were to run through this?
<kc2bez> triplenull: Testing is always welcome. There are things changing all the time.
<triplenull> kc2bez: thanks! I'll give it a shot.
<kc2bez> Thank you for testing triplenull
<soyreal> Hi, is anyone having problems at installing 20.04?
<LavaPuppy> hey guys
<LavaPuppy> is me TechPup but with ghanged nickname
<LavaPuppy> hello
<paulnoise> Hi there, is anyone using UbuntuDDE yet?
<Halcyforn> i have problem its second system based onn lxde what cant turn on my wi-fi card.
<Halcyforn> this is broadcom lspci show me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @paulnoise [<paulnoise> Hi there, is anyone using UbuntuDDE yet?], This is not the right place to ask. This is a Lubuntu support channel. Most people here would be using Lubuntu.
<santimir[m]> is there a way to default the window decoration to undecorate ? (19.10)
<santimir[m]> editing the configure file under my user didn't workout
<kc2bez> Which file did you edit santimir[m] ?
<kc2bez> This config would need to go in your openbox configuration.
<kc2bez> by default that is lxqt.rc
<santimir[m]> i've copied that file (under /etc) on ~/.config/openbox
<santimir[m]> btw, in my lubuntu install the tiling of windows didn't work. seems there is a clash with the shortcut for opening the menu (super) and the tiling (super + arrows). is this the case?
<kc2bez> Yes, you can't really have the super do both.
<santimir[m]> i've changed the menu to super + M and now it's ok
<kc2bez> For the window decoration you need to add something like this to your openbox config file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CwhVYpnqPq/
<tbs> hello, im testing lubuntu daily build:) it works well after installation but installation was bad... i could not install if i wasnt experienced about it, i needed gparted to set esp flag, not installation app or kde partition manager could set esp flag. i also didnt see language selection page at start of live usb, i like it actually. other than these all is well^^ lubuntu is fast and feels good:) but that esp flag bug/error is so importand really!
<santimir[m]> oh i see the problem. the line was commented on this file. sorry
<santimir[m]> and thanks
<kc2bez> Happy to help.
<tbs> i also tried if turkish discover has same bug, it works well  now
<tbs> is there anything u guys suggest me to try?
<kc2bez> @tbs did you get an error on your failed install and did you report a bug?
<tbs> @kc2bez no i didnt yet, im still trying lubuntu
<tbs> btw installation s  not failed cuz i found a way to continue but not with what lubuntu has
<tbs> i used gparted to make it
<tbs> even kde partition manager couldnt put esp flag...
<tbs> so im not sure if i say installation failed or not
<portlantfit> test
<kc2bez> Sounds like a failure to me, bug reports with steps to reproduce and hardware used will be helpful @tbs
<tbs> i ll do it^^
<kc2bez> Thank you.
<tbs> i also want to share a little video to show what i found, im not sure if it s a bug or maybe lubuntu doesnt have it
<tbs> how can i send that video here?
<tbs> i used a file sharing web site but it has ad, should i share it with that web site?
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://imgur.com/ ?
<tbs> https://imgur.com/QgLTG1J
<tbs> video doesnt open at my browser, does it work for u?
<kc2bez> I got it.
<kc2bez> You can't move a maximized window. I would call that expected behaviour.
<tbs> okay
<hugo_> hello
<kc2bez> o/
<tbs> there s something i was wondering about ram usage at lubuntu
<tbs> there s 2 apps at lubuntu to show how much ram system using
<tbs> at htop 750mb used in total 11600>>> rate is 0,6465
<tbs> at qps  837mb used in total 11865>>> rate is 0,7054
<tbs> even their rate is not same, so one of them  should be wrong, which one?
<kc2bez> They are different tools and do it a little differently I suppose. Also, the application is using some memory itself so depending on which tool used it will impact the memory usage.
<kc2bez> you could also use `free -mh` on the command line for yet a different analysis. XD
<tbs> i calculated these while both of them are running, so there shouldnt be a differance cuz of their ram usage
<tbs> well, not a thing i  see as dangerous but im sure there is something wrong with one of them at least or both:D
<tbs> im going to sleep, cya
<clueless> Hey, is this an appropriate place to get ask for some help?
<kc2bez> This is the place for Lubuntu support.
<clueless> Great. So I reinstalled Lubuntu recently in order to have my drive encrypted. It was working just fine until this morning - now I start the computer, unencrypted the drive just fine, then I get stuck on the login screen after submitting my password. The computer doesn't "freeze", per se - I can still move my mouse around. It just hangs there until
<clueless> I kill the computer or Ctrl alt f3. This is different behavior from when I put in an incorrect pw: when I do that, the login screen at least gives me feedback in the form of telling me the pw is wrong.
<clueless> When I Ctrl alt f3 it repeatedly prints Cannot open display "default display" until I Ctrl c
<clueless> So I have checked ownership of .Xauthority and it seems fine - it is owned by me. I have also made sure there are no prohibitively large files anywhere
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu?
<clueless> 19.10
<clueless> Or is it 19.04? Let me check
<kc2bez> I hope 19.10, 19.04 is EOL
<kc2bez> `lsb_release -a` should let you know.
<clueless> Yeah it's 10
<kc2bez> Any changes recently clueless ?
<kc2bez> Also which desktop session did you choose at the login screen?
<clueless> Not any changes that I know of. I just installed this instance of Lubuntu yesterday - can't recall whether or not I had rebooted and logging in prior to this morning
<clueless> Give me one sec to answer the other question
<kc2bez> ok no problem
<clueless> Ok it looks like I've been trying to log in with the Lubuntu session (what does the session even mean? ) The other options available are LXQt Desktop and Openbox
<clueless> Should I try one of the others?
<kc2bez> No, I just wanted to know which one you used.
<kc2bez> What type of graphics card do you have?
<clueless> Looks like Intel onboard
<clueless> It's a dinky little Lenovo ideapad
<kc2bez> Hmm, not sure why it is giving you an issue.
<kc2bez> Where did you download the iso from and did you check the hash?
<clueless> Don't recall where I got it. It was at least a few weeks ago. Definitely didn't check the hash
<clueless> Either of the Lubuntu websites
<clueless> I'd be surprised if I got it from anywhere other than one of them
<kc2bez> We only have one official site lubuntu.me and https://lubuntu.me/downloads would be the right place.
<clueless> Yeah I just learned that lol
<kc2bez> Also it is pretty important to check the hash as even 1 bit off could cause strange things.
<kc2bez> Corrupted iso files are actually common.
<kc2bez> Here is our manual page that has how to check the hash https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html
<clueless> Thanks. I think I'm gonna keep trying for a bit before I reinstall entirely
<kc2bez> ok sounds good.
<clueless> While just watching it, I noticed the screen went black and then sent me back to the login screen with pw input cleared. It took minutes for that to happen though
<clueless> Is there a way for me to check the hash if I've already put the iso on my thumb drive?
<clueless> Or do I need the actual ISO file to check
<kc2bez> When you boot the USB you could run the "Check Disk for Defects" tool.
<clueless> hey all - i fixed my problem. if the solution is what it appears to be, this is one for the history books (at least my history book)
<clueless> i was about to give up and reinstall lubuntu, but before I did that i wanted to jot down all my dotfiles
<clueless> so i ctrl+alt+f3'd and started looking at them
<clueless> the contents of my .bash_profile were:
<clueless> . ~/.profile
<clueless> . ~/.bash_profile
<clueless> i meant to have that second line be . ~/.bashrc
<clueless> so what i think is happening was when I logged in, .bash_profile was recursively calling itself
<kc2bez> Oh that does sound bad.
<kc2bez> Glad you figured it out.
<clueless> when i ctrl+alt+f3'd, i was getting a message regarding the display that kept repeating until i ctrl+c'd. i think that ctrl+c was terminating the loop
<clueless> anyway, thanks for the help. i will definitely check my hashes from now on even though that (probably) wasn't the issue
<kc2bez> Good to know. It is a great thing to check before you get to deep.
<n-iCe> Hello guys
<kc2bez> o/
<n-iCe> how are you?
<kc2bez> Doing well. Do you have a support question?
<n-iCe> I installed Ubuntu full, but I don't feel it that fluid.
<n-iCe> Thinking in lubuntu
<n-iCe> how is lxqt working thesedays
<kc2bez> Works well for me.
<n-iCe> is it more lightweight than xfce?
<kc2bez> I think tests have shown that, yes.
<n-iCe> ok, let's download
<n-iCe> moving to usb
<n-iCe> done, rebooting, brb
<n-iCe> Damn
<n-iCe> lubuntu looks great now!
<n-iCe> never tried lxqt like this before
<n-iCe> it's beatiful
<kc2bez> Thank you n-iCe
<n-iCe> are you a developer? :o
<kc2bez> I am one of them, yes.
<n-iCe> Well, congratulations.
<n-iCe> Just one thing, is there a way to enable touchpad click?
<n-iCe> can't find it.
<kc2bez> Yeah, that has a weird name. You can find it in the mouse and touchpad settings. It is called single click to activate.
<n-iCe> awesome
<n-iCe> do i need to reboot?
<n-iCe> was not activated
<kc2bez> hmm it should be instant.
<n-iCe> is not that for instead clicking twice an icon to launch just launch it with one click?
<n-iCe> looks like, touchpad click was not activated with it.
<kc2bez> There are two separate spots, one is labeled mouse on the left and the other is mouse and touchpad.
<kc2bez> They both have single click to activate but the mouse and touchpad one is the one you want.
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 588x423) https://i.imgur.com/oaLOJOE.jpg
<kc2bez> i just put a screenshot there ^
<n-iCe> ooh
<n-iCe> awesome! thanks, solved!!
<n-iCe> 90% installation, almost there.
<kc2bez> Cool.
<n-iCe> still 92% uhm
<n-iCe> done, installed brb
<n-iCe> Done, installed.
